# Vi aggiorno III - Finalmente il tradimento ...



## MillePensieri (17 Ottobre 2012)

Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia

Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
Finalmente, non ne potevo più.

Sempre avanti così, a furia di botte improvvise sui denti. 

Oggi pomeriggio.
Dai suoi balbettii lacrimosi.
Lei: 41 anni, sposata da 11 e con un figlio di 9.
Si conoscono a settembre, subito amici e dopo poco più di un mese gli propone di avere una relazione.
Lui accetta dopo altri sessanta giorni di scambi di mail, messaggi, chiacchierate e no sempre meno convinti.
Nessun impegno, una media di due incontri al mese per sei mesi, il tutto si sviluppa tra hotel, quotidianità in ufficio, qualche pranzo insieme e baci di nascosto. 
Da aprile, tornato ai ritmi normali e trascorrendo di nuovo tanto tempo con me, ha "cominciato ad avere sempre più dubbi", ma le cose tra loro sono andate avanti normalmente fino agli inizi di maggio, quando hanno avuto l'ultimo rapporto. Dopo quel pomeriggio "è scattato qualcosa" e nei giorni successivi lei ha provato più volte a rassicurarlo  ricordandogli che si stavano solo prendendo "una parentesi per loro due". La loro relazione si è trasformata in un alternarsi di giorni in cui si evitavano in tutti modi ed altri in cui si cercavano per stare vicini. L'ansia derivata da questa situazione alla fine si è manifestata nel "nostro rapporto", infatti a breve è saltato fuori tutto. 

E' riuscito a dirle basta solo dopo la mia scoperta, una volta "travolto dai sensi di colpa" e "devastato all'idea di perdermi". 
Lei "ha preso atto" della sua scelta e "si è fatta da parte", anche se gli ha chiesto di "non sparire".
Nel frattempo si è sentito "sempre peggio", non è  più riuscito a parlarmi "per la vergogna" e si è "bloccato per paura di compiere un gesto sbagliato". L'unica cosa che è riuscito a fare a parte non sentire più lei è stata chiudersi in se stesso, non ha avuto la forza di reagire ed è crollato a casa dei suoi dopo che l'ho mandato via.

Si prende "tutte le responsabilità", si è sentito "lontano da me" nonostante lo stessi sostenendo e gli parlassi sempre. E' "un coglione", cavarsela dicendo che lei non è stata niente sarebbe "da vigliacchi",le ha dato "importanza per mesi scegliendola e mettendomi da parte", questo è stato "uno sbaglio enorme". Non è stato "obbligato o altro", stava bene,ma ora non riesce a capire le sue decisioni. Sono state sue,ci credeva, ma razionalmente non sa più "come e perché".
E' esploso in un mare di "oddio", "cosa ho fatto" e "perdonami".

Non sono riuscita ad urlare, il mio sfogo apocalittico è diventato un discorso molto freddo. 
Lui mi è crollato davanti ed è rimasto sul divano a piangere disperato, non lo sopporto.
Musica nelle orecchie per non sentirlo, tante lacrime e poca voglia di dormire.
Mesi di attesa per sentire la storia più banale e dolorosa possibile.

Venerdì seduta-lampo, assolutamente.





Non abbiamo cenato e sono tanto tanto stanca.
Cosa cavolo mi aspettavo che mi dicesse? Eppure niente, fa ancora male. Almeno è andata.


----------



## demoralizio (18 Ottobre 2012)

Posso solo dire una cosa: finalmente!

E posso fare solo una cosa: darti un abbraccio grande, grandissimo.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Posso solo dire una cosa: finalmente!
> 
> E posso fare solo una cosa: darti un abbraccio grande, grandissimo.


Grazie, di sicuro mi sono indurita nell'attesa, ma sentirselo raccontare è comunque brutto...davvero tanto.


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia
> 
> Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
> A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
> ...


la storia che ti ha raccontato non è banale per niente..
cosa ti aspettavi?
le hai lette le motivazioni qui dentro... vero?
Ti ha detto molto di più di quanto poteva dirti adesso...


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> la storia che ti ha raccontato non è banale per niente..
> cosa ti aspettavi?
> le hai lette le motivazioni qui dentro... vero?
> Ti ha detto molto di più di quanto poteva dirti adesso...



Ha avuto il tempo di analizzare tutto, mi ha detto molto.
Però...non lo so, non riesco a concentrarmi sulle cose importanti ora, sono sfinita.


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ha avuto il tempo di analizzare tutto, mi ha detto molto.
> Però...non lo so, non riesco a concentrarmi sulle cose importanti ora, sono sfinita.


ok, allora riprenditi e non affrettarti sulle conclusioni...
quelle verranno spontaneamente.. quando avrai dissipato tutto.
concentrati sui pensieri del mattino.. sono i più veri, i più sinceri.
quello che pensi quando stai per svegliarti ... è la tua verità.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2012)

Hey! Hey! Hey!

I don't like walking around this old and empty house.
So hold my hand, I'll walk with you my dear

The stairs creak as I sleep,
it's keeping me awake
It's the house telling you to close your eyes

Some days I can't even dress myself.
It's killing me to see you this way.

'Cause though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore.

Hey! Hey! Hey!

There's an old voice in my head
that's holding me back
Well tell her that I miss our little talks.

Soon it will all be over, buried with our past
We used to play outside when we were young
and full of life and full of love.

Some days I feel like I'm wrong when I am right.
Your mind is playing tricks on you my dear.

'Cause though the truth may vary
This ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same.
Hey!

Though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

You're gone, gone, gone away,
I watched you disappear.
All that's left is a ghost of you.
Now we're torn, torn, torn apart,
there's nothing we can do,
Just let me go, we'll meet again soon.

Now wait, wait, wait for me, please hang around
I'll see you when I fall asleep.

Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same.
Hey!

Though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore

Hey!
Don't listen to a word I say
Hey!
The screams all sound the same.
Hey!

Though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
Though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore
Though the truth may vary
this ship will carry our bodies safe to shore


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

Che cacchio di storia.

Piccolo OT: Complimenti per il tuo stile di scrittura Mille. Leggevo e "sentivo". Brava.

Per il resto che dirti se non qualcosa di altrettanto banale. Lascia sedimentare. Perchè fino ad'ora che ho fatto ? Potresti ribattere tu. Fino ad'ora hai fatto tutto quello che la situazione ti ha permesso di fare e te la stai cavando egregiamente, a prescindere da quello che poi accadrà o non accadrà.

Piccola chiosa finale: nonostante abbia fatto una cazzata, penso che il tuo Uomo tutto sia meno che semplice ammasso di carne attorno a un pene. Non ha esitato a tirarlo fuori quando si è presentata la prima facocera a stuzzicarlo ? Vero. Ma di tutte le storie di pentimento lette qui dentro, pensa che questa sia une delle poche veramente vere.

Sai cosa penso lo faccia stare veramente male, ma male male male ? Il fatto che tu sia una gran figa. E non mi riferisco alla misura di reggiseno o al culo alla brasiliana. Parlo di un diverso tipo di figaggine. E più lui ti vede figa, più lui si sente babbeo. 

Bhà..........non fare caso a tutte stè cazzate che ho scritto 

Fai caso solo a quello che ti scrivo dopo i due punti di questo periodo: faccio comunque un tifo sfrenato per voi due.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia
> 
> Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
> A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
> ...


Non so cosa dire...
Ma come gli propone
Ma siamo come i ragazzini? Ci mettiamo assieme?
Adesso non mi ricordo come lo hai beccato...ma insomma cosa doveva fare lui...tutto quello che diceva lei?

Cioè voglio dire...sta donna lo ha proprio manipolato a dovere eh?

Comunque sia...
Una cosa te la dico...
Io non sarei mai capace di andare da un psico con sta storia qua...

Cioè ho come la vaga impressione...
Nebulosossima che siete lì tutti e due con la saga, continuiamo a farci del male...

Non so proprio come dirti se questa storia può funzionare...
CI sono dinamiche strane...che non riesco a cogliere...

Poi ma quanto pensava di potere andare avanti lui così...eh?

NOn lo so...
Ci sono amplificatori di guai in questa storia...

E quando ti leggo, penso sempre, perchè appunto ho una forma mentale per cui una cosa mi rimanda sempre ad un'altra...penso sempre a quel ragazzo di treviso che si tolse la vita perchè non resse alla vergogna.

I fatti furono questi: Andò con na putana, di strada, la polizia lo beccò e gli diede la multa.
Arrivata la multa a casa, che l'auto era intestata a suo padre, si tolse la vita.

Capisco che vuoi sapere, ma rovistare così, a me sa di torbido...

Vedi, io che do per scontato che possano accadere certe cose...non vorrei mai saperne niente...
Cioè io sarei uno che se dev'essere, penserei così...

Un giorno mia moglie mi dice...sai quel periodo là che ero strana e non andavamo d'accordo?
Io...bah...non mi ricordo...
E lei...ti devo confessare una cosa...ero strana perchè mi vedevo con un altro...ma adesso è tutto finito...
E io...ah va ben...son robe tue...l'importante che stai bene.

Ma resto sconvolto dal fatto: 
Ti propongo di avere una relazione, ci si vede ogni quindici giorni...
Con un collega di lavoro?

non so...

Prendi per buono quello che ti serve delle mie parole...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Musica nelle orecchie per non sentirlo, tante lacrime e poca voglia di dormire.
> Mesi di attesa per sentire la storia più banale e dolorosa possibile.
> 
> Venerdì seduta-lampo, assolutamente.
> ...


Sono tutte ugualmente banali e dolorose. Ho letto quello che ha scritto Tuba e concordo con lui. Ma attenta a sdoganare il tuo dolore per rispetto alla sua fragilità. Le fragilità sono l'altra faccia dell'egoismo. Un abbraccio comunque... state andando avanti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2012)

Onestamente, la tua storia mi fa riflettere parecchio, perché come la racconti non ha nulla di banale. E' una storia sincera di amore che si è spezzata per via di una cazzata più grande del tuo uomo.

Al di là della cazzata però c'è il piccolo uomo che, nonostante credo pianga sinceramente, non piange per questo fatto, ma per un'altra storia, dove ha dovuto tacere a suo tempo. Penso che dovrà piangere ancora molto, prima di poter piangere sinceramente il suo errore.

Il dolore ha molte forme e non siamo mai in grado di comprenderlo del tutto, non in prima e non in seconda persona. Possiamo rifiutarlo, accettarlo o farlo passare. Possiamo decidere crescere o appassire.

Io penso che senti il dolore della tua crescita, ma ti abbatte il troppo dolore altrui, che non riesci ad afferrare, perché sproporzionato in rapporto all'accaduto.

E' vero che ha spezzato la lancia. Sa che anche se riuscite a ricomporla, non sarà mai più uguale. La staffa non sarà mai più liscia come una volta, la punta senza taglio, e finirà abbandonata in un angolo nascosto. Meglio allora ricominciare. Ognuno può. Ognuno ha la scintilla che può alimentare il grande fuoco, fuoco che consuma tutti i dubbi, paure e colpe.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

spider, tuba, conte, sbricio, quibbel...vorrei rispondervi ma per ora riesco solo a piangere e farmi venire il mal di testa...
comunque grazie. conto in una maggiore lucidità domani mattina.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Che cacchio di storia.
> 
> Piccolo OT: Complimenti per il tuo stile di scrittura Mille. Leggevo e "sentivo". Brava.
> 
> ...



Stra quotone, il neretto poi come inciso


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> spider, tuba, conte, sbricio, quibbel...vorrei rispondervi ma per ora riesco solo a piangere e farmi venire il mal di testa...
> comunque grazie. conto in una maggiore lucidità domani mattina.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Che cacchio di storia.
> 
> Piccolo OT: Complimenti per il tuo stile di scrittura Mille. Leggevo e "sentivo". Brava.
> 
> ...



Quotone:up:
E il neretto superquoto


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

era un passo da fare, tu sei in grado di superare alla grande...certo che ora hai anche il diritto di piangere il giusto.
e mi viene sempre da dirti che sei una persona che mi piace molto.questa cosa che ti è successa ha un piccolo lato positivo che è quello di averti conosciuta...tra cento arrivi ogni tanto ce ne è uno da tenerci stretto ...e sei tu.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Onestamente, la tua storia mi fa riflettere parecchio, perché come la racconti non ha nulla di banale. E' una storia sincera di amore che si è spezzata per via di una cazzata più grande del tuo uomo.
> 
> Al di là della cazzata però c'è il piccolo uomo che, nonostante credo pianga sinceramente, non piange per questo fatto, ma per un'altra storia, dove ha dovuto tacere a suo tempo. Penso che dovrà piangere ancora molto, prima di poter piangere sinceramente il suo errore.
> 
> ...


Sei un grande! 

Se per caso hai una certa età, non è riferito a quello.


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Solo un bacio


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Solo un bacio




Grazie!!!!:amici::kiss:


----------



## demoralizio (18 Ottobre 2012)

Mille, è molto importante giocare a carte scoperte, e lui mi sembra che te ne stia dando l'opportunità. Ti avrebbe potuto nascondere che _si è sentito lontano da te_, avrebbe potuto rigirare la frittata invece si è preso _tutte le responsabilità_, ti avrebbe potuto dire bisbilioni di cazzate invece ha esplicitato che _le ha dato importanza per mesi scegliendola e mettendoti da parte_.

Ok, capisco che in questo momento è una magra consolazione, capisco il dolore dell'umiliazione e la *delusione*.
Però, almeno ai miei occhi, questo soggetto ha acquistato tanti punti, perché non è da tutti essere sinceri. Non so se lo sia perché non riesce a maturare menzogne nel suo stato emotivo, non lo so, però adesso lo è.

Finalmente puoi metabolizzare anche tu al pieno il tuo dolore, finalmente puoi prendere il problema e staccargli la testa con un morso e non evitarlo come hai dovuto fare fino ad ora. Ti assicuro che empaticamente mi angosciavo per te, ora invece la "banalità" della storia rimette tutto al suo posto.
Ci sei tu, c'è lui, c'è il vostro amore, il vostro passato, il vostro futuro e ci sono le *tue *decisioni.

Non ti dico che sei forte (o come han detto altri, che sei una gran figa :up: ) perché so come ci si sente in quel momento, nel momento in cui realizzi: piccolo così. Minuscolo. Invisibile. Una merda.

Ora, però, puoi finalmente iniziare a rinascere. E lo farai perché sei una gran figa


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Rispondo qui a tutti, almeno ci provo.

Sono delusa e arrabbiata, non ai livelli della scoperta, ma siamo lì.
Per come ha descritto la cosa sembra sincero e davvero pentito, ho temuto per tanto tempo che tirasse fuori un racconto autoassolutorio o accusatorio nei miei confronti. Mi avrebbe fatto crollare.
Ora ho un motivo in più per restare e aspettare ancora.

Mi ha dato un po' di onestà, ne avevo bisogno.
Adesso c'è da acquisire nuovamente la serenità domestica, dopo ieri sera c'è molta tensione e lui si muove di nuovo come un fantasma per non essere notato. Non mi piace vederlo così, è afflitto dalla vergogna ed evita di incrociare il mio sguardo.

Avere sotto agli occhi tutta la storia, senza più una voragine da riempire, è doloroso. Però...non si poteva continuare senza un chiarimento. Mi mette ansia l'idea di fargli altre domande, sono affamata di sapere e credo che dovremo farci ancora del male a vicenda per qualche giorno. E' pesante.

Grazie per gli abbracci, i baci, i complimenti  e i pensieri quibbeliani a qui non riesco a rispondere
Minerva, ricambio, nella mia sfiga ho conosciuto un gruppo di persone in gamba che sanno cosa sto passando.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Rispondo qui a tutti, almeno ci provo.
> 
> Sono delusa e arrabbiata, non ai livelli della scoperta, ma siamo lì.
> Per come ha descritto la cosa sembra sincero e davvero pentito, ho temuto per tanto tempo che tirasse fuori un racconto autoassolutorio o accusatorio nei miei confronti. Mi avrebbe fatto crollare.
> ...



Ho scritto poco nei tuoi 3D, ma ho letto tanto, ed anche io ti sono accanto, vedendo una donna forte che saprà uscirne nella maniera giusta. 

Evito di commentare altro, perchè immedesimarmi in tuo marito mi farebbe sentire male.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei un grande!
> 
> Se per caso hai una certa età, non è riferito a quello.


Ma lo vedi il Quiquoqua...come utente?
E' geniale...
Vedi cosa spara quando non è costretto a fare il clone dispettoso di Admin?

Non si è ancora capito che Admin oramai è un entità astratta....
Sotto l'egida di Ezio Greggio...che paranormale...ma badaben badaben badaben è normale!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ho temuto per tanto tempo che tirasse fuori un racconto autoassolutorio o accusatorio nei miei confronti. Mi avrebbe fatto crollare.


Cavoli lo vedi perchè mia moglie evita di interrogarmi su certe questioni?

Io esordisco sempre così...
Ok se vuoi parlo, ma non ti piacerà quello che ho da dirti...

E lei...
Ah ok...meglio che cambiamo discorso...

In fondo è come quel mio "amico" di merende no?
Davanti al giudice disse...se vuole io parlo, poi sono cassi suoi però eh?
E il giudice...
Parla.

Due giorni dopo...
Ficcata dentro l'agenzia dell'entrate, la guardia di finanza...e tutta la compagnia bella...:smile:


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia
> 
> Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
> A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
> ...


Premetto: la terapia di coppia che ho affrontato io non mi è servita granchè e ripensandoci oggi a distanza di anni, mi appare ancora più priva di senso e strafalciona di quanto non mi parve ai tempi. Per inciso, noi alla terapia non abbiamo MAI parlato dei relativi tradimenti. Siamo finiti a parlare dei problemi che aveva lei con la suocera, per farti capire. Roba che a volte avrei voluto alzarmi e andarmene. Ma forse è stata un'astuta strategia di mia moglie, quella di spostare l'attenmzione su altre cose. Aggiungici il fatto che mia moglie mi ha dato informazioni col contagocce pure sotto tortura e che quel poco che so sono certamente delle balle, ti renderai conto che io di quello che ha fatto lei in quei mesi, non so una beneamata fava.

Ma forse, leggendo te ed altri che hanno voluto sapere, è stato meglio così.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi il Quiquoqua...come utente?
> E' geniale...
> Vedi cosa spara quando non è costretto a fare il clone dispettoso di Admin?
> 
> ...



Infatti mi sono davvero stranizzato, devo ancora riuscire ancora a farmi un'idea del capozzo! ma sarà molto ma molto difficile riuscirci, lui deve tenere un certo contegno eh!  e sottostare alle sue stesse regole e ben gli sta


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Premetto: la terapia di coppia che ho affrontato io non mi è servita granchè e ripensandoci oggi a distanza di anni, mi appare ancora più priva di senso e strafalciona di quanto non mi parve ai tempi. Per inciso, noi alla terapia non abbiamo MAI parlato dei relativi tradimenti. Siamo finiti a parlare dei problemi che aveva lei con la suocera, per farti capire. Roba che a volte avrei voluto alzarmi e andarmene. Ma forse è stata un'astuta strategia di mia moglie, quella di spostare l'attenmzione su altre cose. Aggiungici il fatto che mia moglie mi ha dato informazioni col contagocce pure sotto tortura e che quel poco che so sono certamente delle balle, ti renderai conto che io di quello che ha fatto lei in quei mesi, non so una beneamata fava.
> 
> Ma forse, leggendo te ed altri che hanno voluto sapere, è stato meglio così.


Noi non stiamo facendo una terapia di coppia, è solo sua con qualche incontro in cui è richiesta anche la mia presenza oppure quella dei genitori. Per ora non abbiamo ancora fatto una seduta sul tradimento, è prevista per domani. Non sapere mi stava esaurendo, ne avevo bisogno e non mi pento di tanta curiosità, altrimenti mi sarei dovuta sforzare di andare avanti con un grosso dubbio alle spalle, uno di quelli troppo difficili da ignorare per sempre. Almeno per me.


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Noi non stiamo facendo una terapia di coppia, è solo sua con qualche incontro in cui è richiesta anche la mia presenza oppure quella dei genitori. Per ora non abbiamo ancora fatto una seduta sul tradimento, è prevista per domani. Non sapere mi stava esaurendo, ne avevo bisogno e non mi pento di tanta curiosità, altrimenti mi sarei dovuta sforzare di andare avanti con un grosso dubbio alle spalle, uno di quelli troppo difficili da ignorare per sempre. Almeno per me.


Io sono convinto che la reale versione dei fatti rimarrà sempre e solo esclusiva del traditore. Agli altri le briciole o le balle, alcune volte entrambe.

Almeno per esperienza personale. Non mi sognerei mai di dire a mia moglie che l'abbiamo fatto in ascensore, che una volta lei aveva paura di essere rimasta incinta, oppure che abbiamo passato l'intera notte insieme. Insomma, certi dettagli è giusto tenerli per se.

Per la cronanca, mia moglie mi ha spergiurato che hanno fatto sesso una sola volta. :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Premetto: la terapia di coppia che ho affrontato io non mi è servita granchè e ripensandoci oggi a distanza di anni, mi appare ancora più priva di senso e strafalciona di quanto non mi parve ai tempi. Per inciso, noi alla terapia non abbiamo MAI parlato dei relativi tradimenti. Siamo finiti a parlare dei problemi che aveva lei con la suocera, per farti capire. Roba che a volte avrei voluto alzarmi e andarmene. Ma forse è stata un'astuta strategia di mia moglie, quella di spostare l'attenmzione su altre cose. Aggiungici il fatto che mia moglie mi ha dato informazioni col contagocce pure sotto tortura e che quel poco che so sono certamente delle balle, ti renderai conto che io di quello che ha fatto lei in quei mesi, non so una beneamata fava.
> 
> Ma forse, leggendo te ed altri che hanno voluto sapere, è stato meglio così.


Voler conoscere i dettagli di che cazzo abbiano combinato e' solo uno spararsi da soli nei coglioni...

pretendere di "migliorarsi" in base a come altri hanno fatto godere la porcellina a me farebbe anna' ar manicomio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Voler conoscere i dettagli di che cazzo abbiano combinato e' solo uno spararsi da soli nei coglioni...
> 
> pretendere di "migliorarsi" in base a come altri hanno fatto godere la porcellina a me farebbe anna' ar manicomio...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma per un tradito è una necessità. lo confermo. Anch'io all'inizio avrei voluto sapere ogni più piccolo dettaglio.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma per un tradito è una necessità. lo confermo. Anch'io all'inizio avrei voluto sapere ogni più piccolo dettaglio.


Chiederò anche quelli. 
E' un bisogno che non ho sentito fino al suo racconto, ma adesso è davvero forte, anche se farà male.


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Chiederò anche quelli.
> E' un bisogno che non ho sentito fino al suo racconto, ma adesso è davvero forte, anche se farà male.


No guarda, lascia stare. Serve solo per lasciarsi quello. O è questo che vuoi realmente dentro di te, una scusa per farlo?


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Chiederò anche quelli.
> E' un bisogno che non ho sentito fino al suo racconto, ma adesso è davvero forte, anche se farà male.


Se già non l'hai fatto, guardati questo film: Closer.


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma per un tradito è una necessità. lo confermo. Anch'io all'inizio avrei voluto sapere ogni più piccolo dettaglio.


se permetti, un tradito che nun se reputa un cazzo e che appunto vede il tradimento subito proprio perche' l'altro/a preferisce farse scopa' mejo o trova' uno migliore de noi.....

metti pure che tampinandola per tirargli i dettagli te confessa che per ipotesi gode molto di piu' a 87,3333° anziche' a 90° arrotondato, che fai te sforzi cor goniometro a trova' gli 87,3333 o pensi semplicemente che la zoccola era tenuta a comunicarti l'informazione angolare preferita', se gia' da lei conosciuta, anziche' anna' pe' tentativi co' na' nerchia de passaggio e fare i tentativi col suo uomo regolare...

ma dai nun esiste proprio, manca proprio er minimo sindacale e fate na' confusione boia su cose invece che vanno tenute distinte e separate.....


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se già non l'hai fatto, guardati questo film: Closer.



In relazione alla situazione di Mille, e al soggetto della discussione attuale, a quale parte del film in particolare ti riferisci ? A quando litigano Clive Owen e Julia Roberts ?


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti, un tradito che nun se reputa un cazzo e che appunto vede il tradimento subito proprio perche' l'altro/a preferisce farse scopa' mejo o trova' uno migliore de noi.....
> 
> metti pure che tampinandola per tirargli i dettagli te confessa che per ipotesi gode molto di piu' a 87,3333° anziche' a 90° arrotondato, che fai te sforzi cor goniometro a trova' gli 87,3333 o pensi semplicemente che la zoccola era tenuta a comunicarti l'informazione angolare preferita', se gia' da lei conosciuta, anziche' anna' pe' tentativi co' na' nerchia de passaggio e fare i tentativi col suo uomo regolare...
> 
> ma dai nun esiste proprio, manca proprio er minimo sindacale e fate na' confusione boia su cose invece che vanno tenute distinte e separate.....


Leggi bene, io non ho detto che sia giusto e saggio, anzi. Dico solo che all'inizio ogni traditore sente la necessità di sapere tutto quello che gli è stato nascosto per mesi.


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> In relazione alla situazione di Mille, e al soggetto della discussione attuale, a quale parte del film in particolare ti riferisci ? A quando litigano Clive Owen e Julia Roberts ?


A quando lui le chiede tutti i dettagli e alla fine lei gli risponde: stai meglio ora? :unhappy:


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> A quando lui le chiede tutti i dettagli e alla fine lei gli risponde: stai meglio ora? :unhappy:


Proprio la scena che pensavo. Tosta quella scena.


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Leggi bene, io non ho detto che sia giusto e saggio, anzi. Dico solo che all'inizio ogni traditore sente la necessità di sapere tutto quello che gli è stato nascosto per mesi.


perche' appunto e' na' botta micidiale alla tua autostima, pero' e' da pirloni approfondire ma ci sara' pure qualcuno che nun se sente intaccato nella sua autostima e se focalizza solo sul quanto e' troja la propria compagna?  io dico de si'...ahahahah

per me e' solo su quell'aspetto che si deve insistere e lavorare ....

tutto il resto serve solo al traditore...


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Proprio la scena che pensavo. Tosta quella scena.


Già.


----------



## circe off line (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia
> 
> Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
> A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
> ...


Sai, leggendo le tue parole mi rivedo molto....piu' che altro quello che ti ha detto lui, le giustificazioni che ti ha dato.
Sono identiche a quelle di mio marito.
Solo che a lui è andata avanti per anni.
E a noi, dallo psicologo ci vado io. lui non ne ha bisogno....
Io si. Per guarire il mio dolore, per riprendere me stessa.
Non x capire lui, e  le sue scelte.
No, devo capire io che voglio.
Lui adesso c'è nella mia vita, ma il suo posto è cambiato...prima era tutto, era il mio centro di gravità.
Adesso lo sono io.
Gli ho chiesto tanti particolari, e me li ha sempre dati, perchè li pretendevo. Perchè quando si è traditi sapere dell'intimità dei due traditori è come un po' farne parte, è come non essere completamente estranei. E mi è servito tutto, dovevo distruggermi per poi rinascere. Non posso esserti d'aiuto, se non nel "mal comune" che abbiamo. Mi metto sempre in discussione e metto in discussione lui. 
Anche a me a volte si trasforma in un depresso-martire-pentito.
Ma non so che farmene, io non ci casco.
Era super uomo quando faceva il figo con l'altra alle spalle della moglie?
Adesso dell'ombra di quello io non ne voglio sapere.
Sono tanto superman quando se la fanno con le altre e noi oltre al dolore dobbiamo pure preoccuparci del loro stato mentale? Non ci cascare....ricostruite, ve lo auguro, ma non partendo dalla richiesta di pietà che lui mette in atto con il suo atteggiamento. Le attenzioni deve dartele lui! perchè lui è stato stronzo e quella ferita sei tu.
Non puo' auto distruggersi per attirare la tua pietà.
Scusami se ti scrivo queste cose, è come se parlassi anche a me.
E' solo che avrei voglia di un amore che fa stare bene, ce lo meritiamo no? E chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.....


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' appunto e' na' botta micidiale alla tua autostima, pero' e' da pirloni approfondire ma ci sara' pure qualcuno che nun se sente intaccato nella sua autostima e se focalizza solo sul quanto e' troja la propria compagna?  io dico de si'...ahahahah
> 
> per me e' solo su quell'aspetto che si deve insistere e lavorare ....
> 
> tutto il resto serve solo al traditore...


Sei più fondamentalista di me su certi aspetti. :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei più fondamentalista di me su certi aspetti. :unhappy:


fondamentalista perche' si pretende da una/o che sputi che cazzo la soddisfa di piu' o viceversa cosa non la soddisfa in una relazione senza anderselo a far dare fuori casa?

boh, saro' fondamentalista allora, pero' diciamocelo na' vorta per tutte...

vi fate riempire la capoccia solo di tante puttanate mentre la sostanza e' molto piu' banale ed e' pure assurda tanta connivenza e difesa ad oltranza da parte vostra (parlo dei traditi) con partner ove l'unico bollino che se meritano e' di zoccola o puttanieri...


----------



## circe off line (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fondamentalista perche' si pretende da una/o che sputi che cazzo la soddisfa di piu' o viceversa cosa non la soddisfa in una relazione senza anderselo a far dare fuori casa?
> 
> boh, saro' fondamentalista allora, pero' diciamocelo na' vorta per tutte...
> 
> vi fate riempire la capoccia solo di tante puttanate mentre la sostanza e' molto piu' banale ed e' pure assurda tanta connivenza e difesa ad oltranza da parte vostra (parlo dei traditi) con partner ove l'unico bollino che se meritano e' di zoccola o puttanieri...


hai ragione, nella tua durezza, ma hai ragione.....sono tutte puttanate.....e noi ci crediamo. perche? perche.....boh....didende dal momento in cui ci si ritrova, dipende dall'autostima, dai sentimenti (anche a senso unico), dalla voglia di non distruggere, dalla voglia di riprovarci. Fatto sta che sono solo stronzate quelle raccontate. E che comunque ci servono a superare la botta.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Chiederò anche quelli.
> E' un bisogno che non ho sentito fino al suo racconto, ma adesso è davvero forte, anche se farà male.


Penso che non farà bene né a te né a lui. Se proprio devi sapere, fattelo raccontare da un "moderatore", quale ad esempio il psicoterapista. E' molto meno devastante.

Certe cose non vanno toccate. Perché se tu insisti sulle rivelazioni intime, allontani soltanto la persona che invece vuoi riconquistare, e spegni in te la fiamma della speranza.

Il desiderio di sapere deriva forse dalla paura di non poter essere (mai) all'altezza dell'altra. Mentre ora stai nel sano dubbio, dopo avrai l'amara e inconciliabile certezza. Perché nessuno è mai all'altezza dell'intimità altrui.


----------



## circe off (18 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Perché nessuno è mai all'altezza dell'intimità altrui.


piu' che altro non è che non si è all'altezza, è che non ci sono i presupposti erotici di un incontro clandestino, di due che non si possono avere sempre, che si desiderano in quell'isola felice che si creano.....marito e moglie purtroppo non godono di questa difficoltà.... e si diventa scontati :-(


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Io non voglio arrivare ad avere cronache minuto per minuto delle loro scopate, non mi interessa nemmeno in che posti sono andati o se a lei piacesse essere sculacciata. 
Ho presente cosa si fa durante il sesso, lui non è il mio primo uomo e io non sono la sua prima donna, dettagli inutili.

Voglio sapere cosa provava anche solo chiacchierando con lei e forse è anche peggio dell'intimità fisica, ma cavolo, non è un bisogno razionale il mio. Lo sento e basta, difficile da spiegare. Sono questi i dettagli che desidero conoscere.


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io non voglio arrivare ad avere cronache minuto per minuto delle loro scopate, non mi interessa nemmeno in che posti sono andati o se a lei piacesse essere sculacciata.
> Ho presente cosa si fa durante il sesso, lui non è il mio primo uomo e io non sono la sua prima donna, dettagli inutili.
> 
> Voglio sapere cosa provava anche solo chiacchierando con lei e forse è anche peggio dell'intimità fisica, ma cavolo, non è un bisogno razionale il mio. Lo sento e basta, difficile da spiegare. Sono questi i dettagli che desidero conoscere.


Ma perchè, tu riesci a spiegare a parole i tuoi sentimenti? Se vuoi sprecare tempo, fai pure. Io ti consiglio nuovamente di lasciare perdere.

Forse detto da me sarà meno traumatico.

Te lo dico io cosa prova un traditore: le emozioni quasi dimenticate dei primi incontri, il fascino del proibito, il brivido del primo bacio, l'adrenalina della prima volta a letto, le confessioni della propria intimità... tutte queste belle cose che ha già fatto con te, ma che per forza di cose tu non puoi più dargli.

C'è altro che vuoi sapere?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè, tu riesci a spiegare a parole i tuoi sentimenti? Se vuoi sprecare tempo, fai pure. Io ti consiglio nuovamente di lasciare perdere.
> 
> Forse detto da me sarà meno traumatico.
> 
> ...


No, a posto così. Quanto le devo? 

Non so cosa farò, il mio impulso è di chiedere, sto solo scrivendo ciò che sto provando ora. 
Se anche mi dicesse ciò che hai scritto tu mi andrebbe bene. Ieri mi ha detto tanto, ma cose del genere no.
Forse avrei dovuto fare delle domande in quel momento, ma ho preferito ascoltare e basta.


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, a posto così. Quanto le devo?
> 
> Non so cosa farò, il mio impulso è di chiedere, sto solo scrivendo ciò che sto provando ora.
> Se anche mi dicesse ciò che hai scritto tu mi andrebbe bene. Ieri mi ha detto tanto, ma cose del genere no.
> Forse avrei dovuto fare delle domande in quel momento, ma ho preferito ascoltare e basta.


Vai tranquilla, cercavo solo di evitarti delusioni... dovresti averne le palle piene.


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io non voglio arrivare ad avere cronache minuto per minuto delle loro scopate, non mi interessa nemmeno in che posti sono andati o se a lei piacesse essere sculacciata.
> Ho presente cosa si fa durante il sesso, lui non è il mio primo uomo e io non sono la sua prima donna, dettagli inutili.
> 
> Voglio sapere cosa provava anche solo chiacchierando con lei e forse è anche peggio dell'intimità fisica, ma cavolo, non è un bisogno razionale il mio. Lo sento e basta, difficile da spiegare. Sono questi i dettagli che desidero conoscere.


ma dai, fino a mo' sei sembrata intelligente e me scivoli su una buccia de banana?

visto che dici di aver avuto anche altri uomini, che te deve di', che in quei momenti te sembrano concerti e serenate anche le scurreggie?

ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai tranquilla, cercavo solo di evitarti delusioni... dovresti averne le palle piene.


Vero. 
Ti ringrazio, mi stai dicendo le cose come stanno.


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ti ringrazio, mi stai dicendo le cose come stanno.


Molto lieto mia cara.


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Io sono convinto che la reale versione dei fatti rimarrà sempre e solo esclusiva del traditore. Agli altri le briciole o le balle, alcune volte entrambe.*
> 
> Almeno per esperienza personale. Non mi sognerei mai di dire a mia moglie che l'abbiamo fatto in ascensore, che una volta lei aveva paura di essere rimasta incinta, oppure che abbiamo passato l'intera notte insieme. Insomma, certi dettagli è giusto tenerli per se.
> 
> Per la cronanca, mia moglie mi ha spergiurato che hanno fatto sesso una sola volta. :unhappy:


quoto, anche secondo me
del resto chi tradisce ha dimostrato di possedere una certa dose di doppiezza
si dirà che però, allorquando fosse determinato a ricucire il rapporto, sarebbe tenuto a dire la verità
sarebbe appunto, ma mica è detto, ergo, nel dubbio, è inutile procedere con l'interrogatorio, secondo me


----------



## Kid (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto, anche secondo me
> del resto chi tradisce ha dimostrato di possedere una certa dose di doppiezza
> si dirà che però, allorquando fosse determinato a ricucire il rapporto, sarebbe tenuto a dire la verità
> sarebbe appunto, ma mica è detto, ergo, nel dubbio, è inutile procedere con l'interrogatorio, secondo me


Certo e da quel punto di vista c'è da dire che non si può nemmeno biasimare più di tanto... a cosa gli servirebbe dire tutta la verità?


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo e da quel punto di vista c'è da dire che non si può nemmeno biasimare più di tanto... a cosa gli servirebbe dire tutta la verità?



forse l'unico motivo potrebbe essere quello di tentare di liberarsi dal senso di colpa...
ma a che prezzo? riversando sul tradito un mare di particolari intimi peggio di mille coltellate?:unhappy:


----------



## Zod (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia
> 
> Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
> A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
> ...


Senti, tu lo sai bene, quell'uomo é un coglione. Puoi perdonare il tradimento, ma non l'essere coglione. E se anche tornate insieme non reggerai piú di sei mesi. Era meglio se si scusava e faceva di tutto per riprenderti tra regali sorprese e serenate. Ma che si mette a piangere come un bambino, no. Fai tu... se vuoi un bambino ok, ma se vuoi un uomo lui non fa per te. 

S*B


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> forse l'unico motivo potrebbe essere quello di tentare di liberarsi dal senso di colpa...
> ma a che prezzo? riversando sul tradito un mare di particolari intimi peggio di mille coltellate?:unhappy:


Ecco, è la stessa cosa che mi ha detto un collega/amico del cuore. In pratica ha passato la giornata a cercare di farmi ragionare. 
- Hanno scopato, cosa vuoi che facciano due persone che scopano? Godono e stanno bene, stop, lo sai già! 
Fuori dal letto si sbaciucchiavano e si mandavano messaggi, cosa vuoi che pensasse? Non farti del male Mille!
Inutile piantarti dei chiodi in testa sapendo che il tuo uomo le faceva questo e lei gli faceva quello, sarebbe vouyerismo masochista e forse starebbe meglio solo lui. Se ti ha detto tanto e lo senti davvero pentito, concentrati su queste cose!

Quando si è beccato le corna dalla sua fidanzata storica ha sentito il bisogno di sapere tutto, ma non gli è servito per la sua decisione finale, anzi. Si è disperato per provare a riconquistarla prima di riprendersi e capire che stava perdendo tempo, non l'amava più.
- Non fare il mio stesso errore, fidati, non serve. E' come spararsi ai piedi per passare il tempo, una cazzata.

Bho.
Due scuole di pensiero inconciliabili, sapere tutto o non chiedere niente, una via di mezzo?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Senti, tu lo sai bene, quell'uomo é un coglione. Puoi perdonare il tradimento, ma non l'essere coglione. E se anche tornate insieme non reggerai piú di sei mesi. Era meglio se si scusava e faceva di tutto per riprenderti tra regali sorprese e serenate. Ma che si mette a piangere come un bambino, no. Fai tu... se vuoi un bambino ok, ma se vuoi un uomo lui non fa per te.
> 
> S*B


Se avesse reagito facendo l'iper-romantico gli avrei dato fuoco.
Magari avverrà in una fase successiva alla sua ripresa, ma il fatto che pianga...bho tu ci vedi solo lacrime da bambino o da coccodrillo, io anche una certa dose di pentimento. Se quando si riprenderà sarà un uomo, valuterò se andare avanti o meno, ma ormai l'ho già scritto un'infinità di volte.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma per un tradito è una necessità. lo confermo. Anch'io all'inizio avrei voluto sapere ogni più piccolo dettaglio.



e pure io


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e pure io


Ne è valsa la pena? Sapere proprio tutto intendo.



Serve?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ne è valsa la pena? Sapere proprio tutto intendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Serve?


In realtà, il tradito sa già tutto. Non c'è bisogno che ce lo vengono a raccontare. Ti senti tradita, perché l'unico dettaglio che conta, è stato dato a qualcun altro non ti tua fiducia.

Ma se vuoi dare fuoco a tutto il tuo mondo, allora lascia che qualcuno ti racconti l'indicibile, perché tu possa uccidere dentro di te quel briciolo di confidenza che ti è rimasto.

Se hai bisogno di morire, questo è uno dei modi più efficienti: prendere a mazzate l'ultima ragione di se stesso per annientarsi in un mare di lacrime e affogarci dentro.

Se ne esci viva, certamente sarai una nuova stella nel cielo, ma vale la pena? Hai così disperatamente bisogno di indicibile dolore?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In realtà, il tradito sa già tutto. Non c'è bisogno che ce lo vengono a raccontare. Ti senti tradita, perché l'unico dettaglio che conta, è stato dato a qualcun altro non ti tua fiducia.
> 
> Ma se vuoi dare fuoco a tutto il tuo mondo, allora lascia che qualcuno ti racconti l'indicibile, perché tu possa uccidere dentro di te quel briciolo di confidenza che ti è rimasto.
> 
> ...


Ero partita convinta di non voler sapere certe cose, poi ne ho sentito il bisogno ossessivo e stasera mi sono rinchiusa ancora nel mio angolo per pensare. Forse avrei dovuto semplicemente ascoltare il mio istinto fin dall'inizio e non farmi tormentare dai dubbi...

Quibbel, grazie. 
Altre cose su cui riflettere.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ne è valsa la pena? Sapere proprio tutto intendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Serve?


Non so agli altri, a me è servito. Non avrei potuto fare altri passi se non avessi saputo TUTTO.
Non ti so dare una spiegazione razionale e non mi interessa nemmeno darla.
Ho seguito un istinto che non potevo ignorare. Se non sentivo cosa già sapevo e immaginavo, non sarei andata avanti. E sapevo di poterlo sopportare, grazie alla mia natura diversamente tutto.

I film porno che si fanno i traditi in testa li ho avuti anche io e volevo solo avere conferme.
Non in una sorta di meglio con lei o con me, ma per renderlo davvero reale.

Non hai idea di come NON mi aspettassi il tradimento di mattia. E' stato davvero shock totale.


Mille. Valuta bene. Non è roba per tutti. 
pensaci ancora un pò. Aspetta.
Se fra qualche tempo hai ancora questo desiderio allora fallo, ma per ora credo che non sia...propedeutico ecco.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In realtà, il tradito sa già tutto. Non c'è bisogno che ce lo vengono a raccontare. Ti senti tradita, perché l'unico dettaglio che conta, è stato dato a qualcun altro non ti tua fiducia.
> 
> Ma se vuoi dare fuoco a tutto il tuo mondo, allora lascia che qualcuno ti racconti l'indicibile, perché tu possa uccidere dentro di te quel briciolo di confidenza che ti è rimasto.
> 
> ...



Si. Io sono una che quando si è trovata davanti a dolori devastanti ha dovuto toccare il fondo del dolore.
Mi rinchiudo, mi isolo e ululo 24 ore al giorno.
Ma poi finisce.
E solo a quel punto riesco a smettere di ululare, farmi una doccia emotiva, mettere le ciglia finte da combattimento e schioccare le dita per far apparire una nuvola di chanel

E voilà la nuova stella in cielo!
ma prima devo toccare il fondo.
Se no, non ne esco.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so agli altri, a me è servito. Non avrei potuto fare altri passi se non avessi saputo TUTTO.
> Non ti so dare una spiegazione razionale e non mi interessa nemmeno darla.
> Ho seguito un istinto che non potevo ignorare. Se non sentivo cosa già sapevo e immaginavo, non sarei andata avanti. E sapevo di poterlo sopportare, grazie alla mia natura diversamente tutto.
> 
> ...


Non devi spiegare, anche l'istinto va bene.
Il mio per ora è convintissimo che non serva sapere tutto, nonostante il dolore, lo stupore, lo schifo e tutto il resto. Se non avessi in testa una tempesta di immagini mentali e pensieri a tema non continuerei a tormentarmi.
Eppure so che quei dettagli non mi aiuterebbero.

Devo ritrovare un po' di equilibrio...di nuovo.
Hai ragione, meglio far passare un po' di tempo per respirare.
Lui ne ha fatto trascorrere parecchio prima di aprirsi, io mi prenderò il mio.


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non devi spiegare, anche l'istinto va bene.
> Il mio per ora è convintissimo che non serva sapere tutto, nonostante il dolore, lo stupore, lo schifo e tutto il resto. Se non avessi in testa una tempesta di immagini mentali e pensieri a tema non continuerei a tormentarmi.
> Eppure so che quei dettagli non mi aiuterebbero.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Devi prenderti il tuo tempo.
Ci sono cose che avrei voluto assolutamente fare nella botta del momento che oggi ringrazio di non avere fatto.
Ho sempre attuato questa regola nel dopo.
Non volevo sforzarmi nel non fare un azione, ma mi sforzavo di posticiparla un pò.
Alcune le ho fatte lo stesso e non sono pentita altre...come ho detto, no.

te lo dico con tutto il rosa di cui sono capace Mille. E con un sorriso.
Sai quante volte ancora dovrai ritrovare il tuo equilibrio?
Stai prendendo la laurea in funanbolia estrema.

io mega proff!
Ma vedrai che al master di specializzazione ci arrivi presto


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè, tu riesci a spiegare a parole i tuoi sentimenti? Se vuoi sprecare tempo, fai pure. Io ti consiglio nuovamente di lasciare perdere.
> 
> Forse detto da me sarà meno traumatico.
> 
> ...




Ma allora Kid cosa ci stai a fare con tua moglie se non provi più tutto quello che hai scritto?
Rassegnazione, senso della famiglia, o che altro?
Mi sei sembrato davvero vuoto emotivamente, ma spero di aver percepito male o in modo esagerato....

P.S. : secondo me gli hai dato una mazzata di quelle alla povera Mille...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora Kid cosa ci stai a fare con tua moglie se non provi più tutto quello che hai scritto?
> Rassegnazione, senso della famiglia, o che altro?
> Mi sei sembrato davvero vuoto emotivamente, ma spero di aver percepito male o in modo esagerato....
> 
> P.S. : secondo me gli hai dato una mazzata di quelle alla povera Mille...


Donna.
Lui è un marito.
Onore e gloria al milite Kid.
Ma che cosa siamo esseri incapaci di affrontare una tigre in una gabbia?

Siam domatori nati eh?

Kid...
Intuisce, magari suo malgrado, dove stanno le cose importanti e concrete.

E sua moglie è una donna che ha una sola fede: concretezza e semplicità.

Cioè capisci lui torna a casa tutto innamoroso e si aspetta un bacio passionale, no?
Lei lì che non vede l'ora di rivederlo di dirgli...caro quanto mi sei mancato...

E magari lei parte e dice...
Caro c'è la lavatrice che spande acqua...

E Kid sente dentro di sè la differenza tra un'amante e la moglie.

Ma kid sa che UNA è la moglie ( par fortuna eh?)


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora Kid cosa ci stai a fare con tua moglie se non provi più tutto quello che hai scritto?
> Rassegnazione, senso della famiglia, o che altro?
> Mi sei sembrato davvero vuoto emotivamente, ma spero di aver percepito male o in modo esagerato....
> 
> P.S. : secondo me gli hai dato una mazzata di quelle alla povera Mille...


No no Diletta, non sono d'accordo. Queste cose le avrei dette anche se non avessi perpetrato e subito un tradimento. Secondo te, perchè tutti gli amanti son odescritti tutti alla stessa maniera all'inizio? Tutti perfetti, tutti irresistibili, sono sempre la persona giusta nel momento sbagliato. Questo perchè l'amante ha un qualcosa con il quale il partner ufficiale non potrà mai competere: l'effetto novità.

E' chiaro che se una persona nuova riesce a mettersi in mezzo a moglie e marito, la moglie e il marito dovranno affrontare una causa persa, perchè nulla è più eccitante e luccicante dello splendore dell'amante. Il trucco per evitare questo è quello di riuscire a non far mettere mai nessuno di mezzo al rapporto, compito assai arduo viste le casualità dela vita. Insomma, tenere sempre le briglie ben dritte al partner, di modo che non possa incrociare lo sguardo della tentazione di turno. 

perchè una volta che ascolti il canto della sirena, si sa, è tardi.

Quindi, come dice il sempre valido e saggio Conte, ora bado molto di più alla praticità, che tu confondi per vuoto emotivo. Ho capito come funziona il gioco delle coppie, tutto qui. Può non piacere, ma le regole è meglio conoscerle. So che se mia moglie mi conoscesse oggi, si reinnamorerebbe nuovamente, ma poichè ormai stiamo insieme da anni e non ho più il fascino della novità, devo fare in modo che lei non abbia validi motivi per guardarsi troppo in giro.

A me Mille sembra la classica persona tradita e scioccata nel pieno del "momentum" caotico di chi non sa che fare e si ritrova ad affrontare qualcosa che non si aspettavaz di dover affrontare. Qualche mese e comincerà a remare per le giuste cordinate. E' una donna e di conseguenza, è molto intelligente, non ho dubbi che ce la possa fare.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Lui è un marito.
> Onore e gloria al milite Kid.
> Ma che cosa siamo esseri incapaci di affrontare una tigre in una gabbia?
> ...


Grazie ancora Conte per la stima, che sappi, è reciproca.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se avesse reagito facendo l'iper-romantico gli avrei dato fuoco.
> Magari avverrà in una fase successiva alla sua ripresa, ma il fatto che pianga...bho tu ci vedi solo lacrime da bambino o da coccodrillo, io anche una certa dose di pentimento. Se quando si riprenderà sarà un uomo, valuterò se andare avanti o meno, ma ormai l'ho già scritto un'infinità di volte.


Cara Mille, quanto avrei voluto vedere un paio di lacrime in quegli occhi azzurri della mia ex, quanto avrei voluto vedere il pentimento per quello che mi ha fatto, un minimo di vergogna...niente, niente niente. Ero li a Roma per la morte di suo nonno e non ha pianto, non ha fatto nulla, aveva bisogno di me per il suo lutto, ma era solo un bisogno della persona che le era stata vicina per 3 anni, se fosse stato Gigetto più utilizzabile di me lei lo avrebbe usato.

Mai lacrime e posso dirti? Ti invidio un poco, perchè due lacrime sue mi avrebbero portato avanti.

Spero per te che tutto si aggiusti.

Daniele


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no Diletta, non sono d'accordo. Queste cose le avrei dette anche se non avessi perpetrato e subito un tradimento. Secondo te, perchè tutti gli amanti son odescritti tutti alla stessa maniera all'inizio? Tutti perfetti, tutti irresistibili, sono sempre la persona giusta nel momento sbagliato. Questo perchè l'amante ha un qualcosa con il quale il partner ufficiale non potrà mai competere: l'effetto novità.
> 
> E' chiaro che se una persona nuova riesce a mettersi in mezzo a moglie e marito, la moglie e il marito dovranno affrontare una causa persa, perchè nulla è più eccitante e luccicante dello splendore dell'amante. Il trucco per evitare questo è quello di riuscire a non far mettere mai nessuno di mezzo al rapporto, compito assai arduo viste le casualità dela vita. Insomma, tenere sempre le briglie ben dritte al partner, di modo che non possa incrociare lo sguardo della tentazione di turno.
> 
> ...


Ah Diletta... forse questo si chiama senso di famiglia effettivamente.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no Diletta, non sono d'accordo. Queste cose le avrei dette anche se non avessi perpetrato e subito un tradimento. Secondo te, perchè tutti gli amanti son odescritti tutti alla stessa maniera all'inizio? Tutti perfetti, tutti irresistibili, sono sempre la persona giusta nel momento sbagliato. Questo perchè l'amante ha un qualcosa con il quale il partner ufficiale non potrà mai competere: l'effetto novità.
> 
> E' chiaro che se una persona nuova riesce a mettersi in mezzo a moglie e marito, la moglie e il marito dovranno affrontare una causa persa, perchè nulla è più eccitante e luccicante dello splendore dell'amante. Il trucco per evitare questo è quello di riuscire a non far mettere mai nessuno di mezzo al rapporto, compito assai arduo viste le casualità dela vita. Insomma, tenere sempre le briglie ben dritte al partner, di modo che non possa incrociare lo sguardo della tentazione di turno.
> 
> ...



Kid, dici che le avresti dette lo stesso queste cose, considera però che tu le hai dette con cognizione di causa e si prende per buono il fatto che tu le abbia provate sulla tua pelle. 
Diciamo quindi che tu sei un teste attendibile.
Se non le conoscessi potresti parlare solo per sentito dire o per logica, riflettendoci (come faccio io) e non avrebbe la stessa efficacia.
Lo so che contro l'effetto novità siamo perdenti in partenza...ma contrastare questo dipende da entrambi i componenti della coppia, nel senso che bisogna, prima di tutto, fare in modo di non cercarla l'occasione e, se proprio ci cade nel mezzo, opporsi con la ragione per non approfittarne.
Da quello che ho capito è un lavoro mentale, bisogna cioè VOLERLO.
Mi puoi confermare che è così?

Ho capito il senso del tuo essere "pratico", anch'io sto imparando come funziona il gioco (che prima non sapevo).
Quello però che avevo percepito, e scusa se ci ritorno sopra, è una nostalgia per le sensazioni emotive ormai un po' svanite.
E' questo che mi era saltato all'occhio, capisco che l'atmosfera dei primi tempi sia andata, ma se tua moglie ancora ti attrae e in più provi del sentimento, quelle emozioni rimangono, io mi rifiuto di pensare che non sia così.
E' inutile...a me quello che mi frega è sempre il mio essere sentimentale, ora unito alla praticità di cui mi ha fatto dono questa esperienza.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, dici che le avresti dette lo stesso queste cose, considera però che tu le hai dette con cognizione di causa e si prende per buono il fatto che tu le abbia provate sulla tua pelle.
> Diciamo quindi che tu sei un teste attendibile.
> Se non le conoscessi potresti parlare solo per sentito dire o per logica, riflettendoci (come faccio io) e non avrebbe la stessa efficacia.
> Lo so che contro l'effetto novità siamo perdenti in partenza...ma contrastare questo dipende da entrambi i componenti della coppia, nel senso che bisogna, prima di tutto, fare in modo di non cercarla l'occasione e, se proprio ci cade nel mezzo, opporsi con la ragione per non approfittarne.
> ...


Io capisco che posso apparire come insensibile, ma ti assicuro che ero (e forse sono ancora) una persona molto sentimentale e sensibile, forse troppo. E si, mi manca il sentirmi coinvolto sentimentalmente come una votla am... ora è così, devo guardare in faccia la realtà.

Ti confermo che per opporsi all'occasione serve una grande forza di volontà e un lavoro interiore non indifferente. Il problema è che solitamente la tentazione la si nota proprio perchè c'è qualcosa che non và nella nostra vita. Hai voglia a guardare gli altri quando si è novelli innamorati. Troppo facile.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io capisco che posso apparire come insensibile, ma ti assicuro che ero (e forse sono ancora) una persona molto sentimentale e sensibile, forse troppo. E si, mi manca il sentirmi coinvolto sentimentalmente come una votla am... ora è così, devo guardare in faccia la realtà.
> 
> Ti confermo che per opporsi all'occasione serve una grande forza di volontà e un lavoro interiore non indifferente. Il problema è che solitamente la tentazione la si nota proprio perchè c'è qualcosa che non và nella nostra vita. Hai voglia a guardare gli altri quando si è novelli innamorati. Troppo facile.


Ma tu non eri quello che s'innamorava di un bel paio di tette o sbaglio?


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Kid*

...mi ero dimenticata di dirti che hai scritto una autentica perla di saggezza, che tutte le coppie dovrebbero sempre tenere a mente, perché è la chiave di tutto: 

fare in modo che lui/lei non abbiano validi motivi per guardarsi troppo in giro

questa è l'unica ricetta per un buon matrimonio.
Grazie Kid per averlo scritto!
:up::up:


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri quello che s'innamorava di un bel paio di tette o sbaglio?


Esatto... ti stupisce che io abbia anche un cervello?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di dirti che hai scritto una autentica perla di saggezza, che tutte le coppie dovrebbero sempre tenere a mente, perché è la chiave di tutto:
> 
> fare in modo che lui/lei non abbiano validi motivi per guardarsi troppo in giro
> 
> ...


Quindi quando tuo marito va a puttane è colpa tua? Oh, ma lo sai che tu e Kid ve la cantate proprio bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Esatto... ti stupisce che io abbia anche un cervello?


Mi stupisce che tu pensi di averlo, più che altro.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io capisco che posso apparire come insensibile, ma ti assicuro che ero (e forse sono ancora) una persona molto sentimentale e sensibile, forse troppo. E si, mi manca il sentirmi coinvolto sentimentalmente come una votla am... ora è così, devo guardare in faccia la realtà.
> Ti confermo che per opporsi all'occasione serve una grande forza di volontà e un lavoro interiore non indifferente. *Il problema è che solitamente la tentazione la si nota proprio perchè c'è qualcosa che non và nella nostra vita.* Hai voglia a guardare gli altri quando si è novelli innamorati. Troppo facile.




Sì, è proprio così e bisogna essere così scaltri e intuitivi per porvi rimedio PRIMA che il canto delle sirene ottenga i suoi risultati...

Lo so che sei sensibile, l'hai sempre detto e ci credo e proprio per questo mi dispiace sentire quando uno non riesce più a provare ciò che conosceva così bene.
Forse col tempo...


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di dirti che hai scritto una autentica perla di saggezza, che tutte le coppie dovrebbero sempre tenere a mente, perché è la chiave di tutto:
> 
> fare in modo che lui/lei non abbiano validi motivi per guardarsi troppo in giro
> 
> ...


Grazie cara... ho riguadagnato punti? So di averti delusa in passato...


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi stupisce che tu pensi di averlo, più che altro.


Provavo più simpatia per le mie emorroidi.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie cara... ho riguadagnato punti? So di averti delusa in passato...



Parli con una che crede che si possa sempre rimediare in qualche modo nella vita...basta volerlo.
Quindi sì...l'hai riguadagnati!!


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Parli con una che crede che si possa sempre rimediare in qualche modo nella vita...basta volerlo.
> Quindi sì...l'hai riguadagnati!!


Bene... e per rincarare la dose posso spergiurarti che sono parecchi giorni che non faccio lo scemo con le donne, anche se ADORO scannerizzarle a lungo.


----------



## demoralizio (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> fare in modo che lui/lei non abbiano validi motivi per guardarsi troppo in giro
> 
> questa è l'unica ricetta per un buon matrimonio.


Sempre che non entrino le crisi personali, le paturnie esistenziali, i livelli ormonali incontrollabili, le manie di grandezza, l'egocentrismo... ecco, io non credo più nella favola del "non far mancare niente", preferisco quella del "non farti mancare niente".

Pensate che noi possiamo avere il controllo delle azioni degli altri? Ma soprattutto, vogliamo questo onere?


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi quando tuo marito va a puttane è colpa tua? Oh, ma lo sai che tu e Kid ve la cantate proprio bene?



Ma tu stai prendendo delle cantonate atroci!!
Riprenditi anche tu!
Mio marito da sposato non c'è mai andato a puttane!!!
O forse con quel termine intendi qualsiasi persona di genere femminile...ora che ci penso


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sempre che non entrino le crisi personali, le paturnie esistenziali, i livelli ormonali incontrollabili, le manie di grandezza, l'egocentrismo... ecco, io non credo più nella favola del "non far mancare niente", preferisco quella del "non farti mancare niente".
> 
> Pensate che noi possiamo avere il controllo delle azioni degli altri? Ma soprattutto, vogliamo questo onere?


Io sono arrivato al punto di pensare che mia moglie è libera di fare quell oche le pare, se non fa mancare nulla a me. 

Non so perchè, ma io sono più sicuro ora di mia moglie di quando ci siamo sposati. Vivo con l'assoluta serenità e convinzione che non mi tradirà più, se non sarò io stesso a "invitarla" a farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi ero dimenticata di dirti che hai scritto una autentica perla di saggezza, che tutte le coppie dovrebbero sempre tenere a mente, perché è la chiave di tutto:
> 
> *fare in modo che lui/lei non abbiano validi motivi per guardarsi troppo in giro
> 
> ...



Quindi se tuo marito ti tradisce è colpa tua 




:sbatti:


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi quando tuo marito va a puttane è colpa tua? Oh, ma lo sai che tu e Kid ve la cantate proprio bene?


Dottore, ma quando lei hai la pancia piena, per caso va ad aprire il frigo per farsi uno spuntino e mandare giù il resto?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è proprio così e bisogna essere così scaltri e intuitivi per porvi *rimedio PRIMA che il canto delle sirene ottenga i suoi risultati...
> 
> *Lo so che sei sensibile, l'hai sempre detto e ci credo e proprio per questo mi dispiace sentire quando uno non riesce più a provare ciò che conosceva così bene.
> Forse col tempo...


Non ce la posso fare......
E tu stimi un uomo che corre dietro al canto delle sirene
Diletta per favore


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se tuo marito ti tradisce è colpa tua
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non credo volesse dire questo, ma è certo che se non volgi l'attenzione sul partner ogni tanto, questo sicuramente le attenzioni andrà a cercarle altrove.

Poi se uno è stronzo, è stronzo comunque.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare......
> E tu stimi un uomo che corre dietro al canto delle sirene
> Diletta per favore


Hai travisato Farfy. Le sirene le sentiamo tutti, se sei in crisi però le vai ad ascoltare da vicino.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tu stai prendendo delle cantonate atroci!!
> Riprenditi anche tu!
> Mio marito da sposato non c'è mai andato a puttane!!!
> O forse con quel termine intendi qualsiasi persona di genere femminile...ora che ci penso


Ou, scema di guerra, non farmi cercare i post. Sei tu che scrivevi che se un marito ad un certo punto ha qualche voglia e va a pagamento non c'è nulla di male, mica io. E che sarebbe sciocco solo ad innomorarsene.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dottore, ma quando lei hai la pancia piena, per caso va ad aprire il frigo per farsi uno spuntino e mandare giù il resto?



Kid qui è pieno di storie di uomini che avevano trutto il sesso che volevano a casa e si sono comuqnue rivolti altrove......
Non puoi pensare che solo perchè tutte le sere sei disponibile con tuo marito lui non ti tradisca, questo vorrebbe dire fare sesso anche quando non ne hai voglia per paura che lui trombi in giro
Che razza di rapporto è?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai travisato Farfy. Le sirene le sentiamo tutti, se sei in crisi però le vai ad ascoltare da vicino.


Non è detto che l'essere in crisi o il volerle sentire da vicino dipende dalle attenzioni del tuo partner....ripeto ne abbiamo diverse conferme


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Kid qui è pieno di storie di uomini che avevano trutto il sesso che volevano a casa e si sono comuqnue rivolti altrove......
> Non puoi pensare che solo perchè tutte le sere sei disponibile con tuo marito lui non ti tradisca, questo vorrebbe dire fare sesso anche quando non ne hai voglia per paura che lui trombi in giro
> Che razza di rapporto è?


Non mi riferivo al sesso, o alemno non solo a quello.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sempre che non entrino le crisi personali, le paturnie esistenziali, i livelli ormonali incontrollabili, le manie di grandezza, l'egocentrismo... ecco, io non credo più nella favola del "non far mancare niente", preferisco quella del "non farti mancare niente".
> 
> Pensate che noi possiamo avere il controllo delle azioni degli altri? Ma soprattutto, vogliamo questo onere?



Ma nel creare e mantenere un clima disteso in casa c'era compreso tutto quanto, anche le cose che hai elencato.
Tutto, ancora una volta, dipende moltissimo da noi.
Se siamo in crisi dobbiamo renderci conto che lo vede anche il nostro compagno e se la crisi genera pesantezza nell'aria è già una minaccia per l'equilibrio della coppia, questo ovviamente se perdura.
Ed essere in crisi può anche essere soffrire di qualche disturbo psicologico, tipo appunto le manie di grandezze che non si controllano, o i deliri di onnipotenza, insomma qualsiasi elemento che destabilizza è una minaccia a lungo andare, ed è per questo che bisogna porvi rimedio con ogni mezzo, e prima che sia troppo tardi.

Sì, nella coppia possiamo fare tanto per la sua "salvaguardia", di questo ne sono convinta.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non credo volesse dire questo, ma è certo che se non volgi l'attenzione sul partner ogni tanto, questo sicuramente le attenzioni andrà a cercarle altrove.
> 
> Poi se uno è stronzo, è stronzo comunque.



Kid per esperienza e per sincerità. Mio marito non fa sesso cn me da parecchio parecchio tempo. Se sento il suono delle sirene e le ascolta da vicino continuo a non pensare che sia colpa sua, almeno fino a che le ascolto da vicino senza metterlo al corrente.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è detto che l'essere in crisi o il volerle sentire da vicino dipende dalle attenzioni del tuo partner....ripeto ne abbiamo diverse conferme


Io NON credo ai traditori che sostengono che a casa vada tutto bene. Nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io NON credo ai traditori che sostengono che a casa vada tutto bene. Nella maniera più assoluta.



NEmmeno io ma non dipende dalla pancia piena..............


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NEmmeno io ma non dipende dalla pancia piena..............


Dai Farfy, che un partner che non ti fa mancare nulla dentro o fuori dal letto, non le piglia le corna, fidati. Che poi sia un'impresa quasi impossibile, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare......
> E tu stimi un uomo che corre dietro al canto delle sirene
> Diletta per favore




Ha risposto già benissimo Kid per me.
Posso solo aggiungere che io stimo tutte le persone che si rendono umane e che si mostrano per quelle che sono.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ha risposto già benissimo Kid per me.
> Posso solo aggiungere che io stimo tutte le persone che si rendono umane e che si mostrano per quelle che sono.


Pensa che qui dentro i primi a farti la morale, sono i traditori. E non mi riferisco a Farfy, che comunque è una donna intelligente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai Farfy, che un partner che non ti fa mancare nulla dentro o fuori dal letto, non le piglia le corna, fidati. Che poi sia un'impresa quasi impossibile, è un altro discorso.



Si può essere....
solo che il non farti mancare nulla non deve essere lo sforzo per essere certa che non mi tradisci.
Questa è la differenza sostanziale, secondo me
Io ti "devo bastare" per quello che sono, se non ti basto e mi sforzo di non essere io pur di tenerti legato a me, non ha senso.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In realtà, il tradito sa già tutto. Non c'è bisogno che ce lo vengono a raccontare. Ti senti tradita, perché l'unico dettaglio che conta, è stato dato a qualcun altro non ti tua fiducia.
> 
> Ma se vuoi dare fuoco a tutto il tuo mondo, allora lascia che qualcuno ti racconti l'indicibile, perché tu possa uccidere dentro di te quel briciolo di confidenza che ti è rimasto.
> 
> ...



Prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto, per scrivere la mia opinione. Dopo leggo le restanti pagine.

Bisognerebbe capire a parere mio che ci sono diversi stadi, dove un traditore si scontra giornalmente, questi sono l'evoluzione e la metabolizzazione di un evento che deve essere assimilato. E questo lo sappiamo tutti no?

Ora se io scrivo la mia opinione di adesso, posso confermare e scrivere con assoluta certezza che, non serve assolutamente conoscere certi dettagli che il tradito inizialmente  vuole conoscere. 
Ma a parere mio questa è una chimera, nella maggior parte delle volte, ci stanno mille motivi differenti dove la persona vuole sapere, e per certi versi è anche giusto, ma questo porta a provare quel dolore indicibile di cui parla giustamente Quibbel...
Nel tradimento ci si dovrebbe porre in un'altra maniera, ci si dovrebbe interrogare prima da soli, e sviscerare quello che è stato il tuo passato di coppia, e farsi un'autoanalisi personale profonda e priva di quelle convinzioni che ognuno di noi aveva di se stesso. Entrambi facendo ciò potrebbero anche essere pronti a confrontarsi. E sarebbe davvero un confronto sincero nel momento in cui le due persone mettono in tavolo le proprie idee vere e valutate. Qualsiasi discorso entrerebbe in gioco, la loro storia di coppia passata, la loro personalità messa a confronto con la voce dell'altro e viceversa. entrerebbero in gioco quei figli, se in coppia ci sono figli. Qualsiasi cosa potrebbe essere discussa "serenamente" anche quel discorso che a parere mio ha un ruolo fondamentale nella scelta che si prendera, cioè la separazione per un breve periodo dove entrambi potrebbero ciascuno a suo modo valutarsi e valutare, e non per ultimo il traditore potrebbe per "i fatti suoi" chiarire primo con se stesso/a e poi con l'altro bastardo/a che è il terzo "incomodo" figlio di buona madre.  scusassero ma quanno c'è vole c'è vole. 


Ma ho la netta impressione che facendo per come sto descrivendo io, le separazioni sarebbero molto ma molto di più. Perchè ? perchè se si sta male in maniera così atroce, vuol dire soltanto una cosa, il tradimento è un atto talmente riprovevole che non può esistere come sbaglio.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si può essere....
> solo che il non farti mancare nulla non deve essere lo sforzo per essere certa che non mi tradisci.
> Questa è la differenza sostanziale, secondo me
> Io ti "devo bastare" per quello che sono, se non ti basto e mi sforzo di non essere io pur di tenerti legato a me, non ha senso.


Eh magari. Se il mondo fosse perfetto, funzionerebbe proprio così.

Ma purtroppo siamo umani. La leggenda dice che siamo nati nel peccato, no? Ci sarà un fondo di verità.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensa che qui dentro i primi a farti la morale, sono i traditori. E non mi riferisco a Farfy, che comunque è una donna intelligente.


Se ti riferisci a me, od anche a me, io non sto facendo la morale a nessuno.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quoto tutto quello che hanno scritto Kid e Diletta.

Anche se devo dire una cosa, mi fa senso scrivere quoto tizio e caio, ma voi lo fate spesso senza poi dire la vostra, perchè non farlo io uniformandomi, è guerra.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto, per scrivere la mia opinione. Dopo leggo le restanti pagine.
> 
> Bisognerebbe capire a parere mio che ci sono diversi stadi, dove un traditore si scontra giornalmente, questi sono l'evoluzione e la metabolizzazione di un evento che deve essere assimilato. E questo lo sappiamo tutti no?
> 
> ...


Standing ovation, bro.

Sarebbe dannoso sviscerarlo.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me, od anche a me, io non sto facendo la morale a nessuno.


Io non so nemmeno se sei un traditore. Di sicuro sei un simpaticone.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me, od anche a me, io non sto facendo la morale a nessuno.


Ma si figuri, lei da soltanto della scema di guerra. Già basta. 

Il milite ignoto scemo. famogli na statua.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non so nemmeno se sei un traditore. Di sicuro sei un simpaticone.



Bugiardo. shhhhhhh  come me piace dirti shhhh


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Ma si figuri, lei da soltanto della scema di guerra. Già basta*.
> 
> Il milite ignoto scemo. famogli na statua.


Esatto. E non è certo fare la morale.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, scema di guerra, non farmi cercare i post. Sei tu che scrivevi che se un marito ad un certo punto ha qualche voglia e va a pagamento non c'è nulla di male, mica io. E che sarebbe sciocco solo ad innomorarsene.



Guarda, stamani non mi voglio abbassare a rispondere alle offese (ma non ci fare l'abitudine!).

E infatti...certo che sono io, lo confermo. 
Ma infatti si parlava in generale, di "un marito" 

Ma non l'hai ancora capito che a me di un gioco sessuale (se sporadico) di questo tipo non me ne frega un cavolo di niente?
Hai presente il "nulla" assoluto?
Per come sono io, potrebbe andare a fare un viaggio in Brasile e farsene a decine...
Lo considero solo un gioco, quindi trai le tue conclusioni...


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bugiardo. shhhhhhh  come me piace dirti shhhh


Sei un bastardo!!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esatto. E non è certo fare la morale.


Ed invece sarebbe carino fare la morale, se stiamo male è perchè abbiamo dei sani principi. Ergo ( minchia come me sento figo ed acculturato) la morale subentra nel tema tradimento, dare della scema no.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei un bastardo!!!


Fratello.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda, stamani non mi voglio abbassare a rispondere alle offese (ma non ci fare l'abitudine!).
> 
> E infatti...certo che sono io, lo confermo.
> Ma infatti si parlava in generale, di "un marito"
> ...


Quindi se tuo marito va in Brasile a scoparsi decine e decine di poverette, semplicemente non c'è "dolo" e quindi nessuna colpa da imputare nè a te nè tantomeno a lui? Minchia.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed invece sarebbe carino fare la morale, se stiamo male è perchè abbiamo dei sani principi. Ergo ( *minchia come me sento figo ed acculturato*) la morale subentra nel tema tradimento, dare della scema no.


Non ti preoccupare, agli altri non dai questa impressione!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed invece sarebbe carino fare la morale, se stiamo male è perchè abbiamo dei sani principi. Ergo ( minchia come me sento figo ed acculturato) la morale subentra nel tema tradimento, dare della scema no.


Ma che stracazzo dici, come stracazzo scrivi, che stracazzo pensi, ma come stracazzo stai. Stracazzo.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si può essere....
> solo che il non farti mancare nulla non deve essere lo sforzo per essere certa che non mi tradisci.
> Questa è la differenza sostanziale, secondo me
> *Io ti "devo bastare" per quello che sono*, se non ti basto e mi sforzo di non essere io pur di tenerti legato a me, non ha senso.




...ma nel mondo ideale sì, è sacrosanto.
E ora si spiega tutto, tu sei ancora nell'illusione più assoluta.
Però non mi torna una cosa...anche lui ti deve bastare per quello che è...
Invece...
Se si ragiona a senso unico vedi che arriva la smentita...


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, scema di guerra, non farmi cercare i post. Sei tu che scrivevi che se un marito ad un certo punto ha qualche voglia e va a pagamento non c'è nulla di male, mica io. E che sarebbe sciocco solo ad innomorarsene.


ma come ti permetti?
ma non stiamo esagerando con diletta?


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma nel mondo ideale sì, è sacrosanto.
> *E ora si spiega tutto, tu sei ancora nell'illusione più assoluta.
> *Però non mi torna una cosa...anche lui ti deve bastare per quello che è...
> Invece...
> Se si ragiona a senso unico vedi che arriva la smentita...


non credo proprio....sei tu che vivi in un mondo immaginario Dilè


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi se tuo marito va in Brasile a scoparsi decine e decine di poverette, semplicemente non c'è "dolo" e quindi nessuna colpa da imputare nè a te nè tantomeno a lui? Minchia.


A giorni alterni però. Ieri minacciava di fargli passare le Forche Caudine se lo becca ancora. Diletta... ti stai impantanando secondo me tra l'immagine di te che vorresti avere... e quella che sei. A me piace più come sei.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?
> ma non stiamo esagerando con diletta?


No, affatto. Considerato quello che scrive sono anche di manica larga. Ed a meno che non hai qualcosa da dire in merito, non è che devi intervenire per forza.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Dletta io sto con te. Sei un Kid senza pisello e quindi hai la mia stima.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, agli altri non dai questa impressione!


Sei un bastardo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, affatto. Considerato quello che scrive sono anche di manica larga. Ed a meno che non hai qualcosa da dire in merito, non è che devi intervenire per forza.


intervengo quando mi pare .si può certamente essere contrari a quello che scrive diletta ( e lo sono spesso)ma questo non ti permette di offenderla.
modera i modi, cafone


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi se tuo marito va in Brasile a scoparsi decine e decine di poverette, semplicemente non c'è "dolo" e quindi nessuna colpa da imputare nè a te nè tantomeno a lui? Minchia.



Di colpe proprio qui non ce ne sono...
Guarda: tutto c'è (divertimento sfrenato, porchismo, chiamalo come ti pare...) ma colpe....
Ma dove le vedi?
Le colpe ce le hai tutte nella tua testa, sotto forma di repressioni o condizionamenti assurdi pseudo-moralistici.
Non sei mica messo tanto bene...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?
> ma non stiamo esagerando con diletta?


Ma che stracazzo dici? ma che stracazzo pensi? ma che stracazzo.. stracazzo...

Scusa Minerva, penso avrai capito a chi rispondo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri quello che s'innamorava di un bel paio di tette o sbaglio?


Si...
Ma poi gli passa in fretta...no?

Magari ste tette parlano e si lamentano...

Ed ecco che d'incanto...

Il suo innamoramento scema...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei un bastardo.


Visto che mi sentivo io il figo del gruppo, ho dato in giro agli esponenti femminili del forum una tua foto per screditarti.

Questa:


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Ma poi gli passa in fretta...no?
> 
> Magari ste tette parlano e si lamentano...
> ...


Ma cazzo Conte, ti smeralderei ogni post che scrivi oggi!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intervengo quando mi pare .si può certamente essere contrari a quello che scrive diletta ( e lo sono spesso)ma questo non ti permette di offenderla.
> modera i modi, cafone


Mi unisco a viva voce.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono arrivato al punto di pensare che mia moglie è libera di fare quell oche le pare, se non fa mancare nulla a me.
> 
> Non so perchè, ma io sono più sicuro ora di mia moglie di quando ci siamo sposati. Vivo con l'assoluta serenità e convinzione che non mi tradirà più, se non sarò io stesso a "invitarla" a farlo.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Appunto.

Vedi che capisci bene la to dona?

E ricorda quel vecio...

Padre per sistemare le robe in Italia ghe vole o un tedesco con un can lupin o la me dona.

Pensa se non ci fosse lei...

Tu saresti in balia delle tette allo sbaraglio...no?


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A giorni alterni però. Ieri minacciava di fargli passare le Forche Caudine se lo becca ancora. Diletta... ti stai impantanando secondo me tra l'immagine di te che vorresti avere... e quella che sei. A me piace più come sei.


Ma non è vero!!
Ho sempre espresso lo stesso mio pensiero...solo che è talmente scomodo (lo riconosco) da scaldare gli animi.
"Se lo becco Kaputt" sarà valido fino alla fine dei miei giorni.
E lui sa cosa vuol dire...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intervengo quando mi pare .si può certamente essere contrari a quello che scrive diletta ( e lo sono spesso)ma questo non ti permette di offenderla.
> modera i modi, cafone


Io scrivo quello che penso. E penso esattamente che a Diletta manchi più di qualche venerdì e che spesso scrive fesserie talmente grandi che chiamarla scema di guerra è riduttivo. Non tento di darmi un tono alla cazzo di cane come fai tu, ti è ben chiaro? Non m'interessa. Se hai qualcosa di scrivere in merito al thread bene, altrimenti se ti danno fastidio i miei modi puoi lamentartene con chi vuoi ma non abbottarmi le palle (ti piace il francesismo?) oltremisura perchè ho capito il messaggio e me ne strasbatto i cosiddetti.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi unisco a viva voce.


Un altro.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Visto che mi sentivo io il figo del gruppo, ho dato in giro agli esponenti femminili del forum una tua foto per screditarti.
> 
> Questa:
> 
> View attachment 5887


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi unisco a viva voce.


no, sono una solista


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!
> Ho sempre espresso lo stesso mio pensiero...solo che è talmente scomodo (lo riconosco) da scaldare gli animi.
> "Se lo becco Kaputt" sarà valido fino alla fine dei miei giorni.
> E lui sa cosa vuol dire...


... chè è cosa buona e giusta andare in Brasile. Basta che non si faccia beccare. Mi sta venendo mal di testa.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Appunto.
> 
> Vedi che capisci bene la to dona?
> ...


Conte, siamo tutti devoti alla mammella!


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo proprio....sei tu che vivi in un mondo immaginario Dilè




Veramente non è mai stato così reale, dannatamente reale...
Ed ero io che non lo vedevo...


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sono una solista


Le tue freddure son odavvero agghiaccianti Minerva.

In senso buono perchè secondo me qui dentro sei il top in quanto a razionalità e fedeltà ai propri principi, ma fighe di legno come te non ne ho mai conosciute in vita mia! :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io scrivo quello che penso*. E penso esattamente che a Diletta manchi più di qualche venerdì e che spesso scrive fesserie talmente grandi che chiamarla scema di guerra è riduttivo. Non tento di darmi un tono alla cazzo di cane come fai tu, ti è ben chiaro? Non m'interessa. Se hai qualcosa di scrivere in merito al thread bene, altrimenti se ti danno fastidio i miei modi puoi lamentartene con chi vuoi ma non abbottarmi le palle (ti piace il francesismo?) oltremisura perchè ho capito il messaggio e me ne strasbatto i cosiddetti.



è proprio questo il tuo problema *tu non pensi
*


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Di colpe proprio qui non ce ne sono...
> Guarda: tutto c'è (divertimento sfrenato, porchismo, chiamalo come ti pare...) ma colpe....
> Ma dove le vedi?
> *Le colpe ce le hai tutte nella tua testa, sotto forma di repressioni o condizionamenti assurdi pseudo-moralistici.
> Non sei mica messo tanto bene...*


Invece, uno che va in Brasile a scopare qualuna che ha FAME e che per una settimana di bella vita si farebbe pisciare pure addosso è uno che non è certamente represso, non è parimento condizionato e sta messo molto, ma molto bene. Come te, tipo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io scrivo quello che penso. E penso esattamente che a Diletta manchi più di qualche venerdì e che spesso scrive fesserie talmente grandi che chiamarla scema di guerra è riduttivo. Non tento di darmi un tono alla cazzo di cane come fai tu, ti è ben chiaro? Non m'interessa. Se hai qualcosa di scrivere in merito al thread bene, altrimenti se ti danno fastidio i miei modi puoi lamentartene con chi vuoi ma non abbottarmi le palle (ti piace il francesismo?) oltremisura perchè ho capito il messaggio e me ne strasbatto i cosiddetti.



:calcio: this is not gallicism, this is a calcium


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Le tue freddure son odavvero agghiaccianti Minerva.
> 
> In senso buono perchè secondo me qui dentro sei il top in quanto a razionalità e fedeltà ai propri principi, ma fighe di legno come te non ne ho mai conosciute in vita mia! :rotfl:


sei ancora giovane


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Le tue freddure son odavvero agghiaccianti Minerva.
> 
> In senso buono perchè secondo me qui dentro sei il top in quanto a razionalità e fedeltà ai propri principi, ma fighe di legno come te non ne ho mai conosciute in vita mia! :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Meglio una Diletta oggi....

Che tre Minerve domani....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E quello scimunito di Ultimo le è andato pure vicino...

E le ha fatto ombra...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma nel mondo ideale sì, è sacrosanto.
> E ora si spiega tutto, tu sei ancora nell'illusione più assoluta.
> Però non mi torna una cosa...anche lui ti deve bastare per quello che è...
> Invece...
> Se si ragiona a senso unico vedi che arriva la smentita...



Infatti e il fatto che non mi basti mette me dalla parte del torto e non della ragione
Quello che mi fa incazzare è che tu ti metti in discussione continuamente mentre tuo marito non lo fa.......Anzi fa di tutto perchè sia tu a metterti in discussione
Forse non ti è chiaro che non dalla tua parte........Ma ho capito che solo chi ti da ragione pensi che lo sia


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sono una solista



io direi arida


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sono una solista



In una pubblica no.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A giorni alterni però. Ieri minacciava di fargli passare le Forche Caudine se lo becca ancora. Diletta... ti stai impantanando secondo me tra l'immagine di te che vorresti avere... e quella che sei. *A me piace più come sei*.


Quoto:up:
Soprattutto il grassetto


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Conte, siamo tutti devoti alla mammella!



Mi unisco a viva voce .


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io direi arida



:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è proprio questo il tuo problema *tu non pensi
> *


Battià e vattene affanculo pure tu. E che cazzo, oltre faccine e minchiate assortite non hai mai espresso qualcosa che andasse oltre il buongiorno random alle utenti di questo forum. Mai oh. Se ti diverti così non sto lì a dirti di fare altrimenti, ma di certo non sei il più titolato per fare commenti su quello che penso, immagino.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In una pubblica no.



cumpà e fatt nata figura e merd .....


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei ancora giovane


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Le tue freddure son odavvero agghiaccianti Minerva.
> 
> In senso buono perchè secondo me qui dentro sei il top in quanto a razionalità e fedeltà ai propri principi, ma fighe di legno come te non ne ho mai conosciute in vita mia! :rotfl:


Sei un bastardo, fratello.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... chè è cosa buona e giusta andare in Brasile. Basta che non si faccia beccare. Mi sta venendo mal di testa.




Ma allora non ci si capisce qui....è proprio tutto il contrario a casa mia!
Anzi ti dirò pure di più: se potessi glielo regalerei io quel viaggio, così si diverte un po' alla maniera dei vecchi tempi.
Poi, però, si rientra nei ranghi....


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

sono abituata a lamentarmi direttamente alla fonte e l'ho fatto.dopo di che se questo è ciò che ti rappresenta ne prendo atto .





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io scrivo quello che penso. E penso esattamente che a Diletta manchi più di qualche venerdì e che spesso scrive fesserie talmente grandi che chiamarla scema di guerra è riduttivo. Non tento di darmi un tono alla cazzo di cane come fai tu, ti è ben chiaro? Non m'interessa. Se hai qualcosa di scrivere in merito al thread bene, altrimenti *se ti danno fastidio i miei modi puoi lamentartene con chi vuoi* ma non abbottarmi le palle (ti piace il francesismo?) oltremisura perchè ho capito il messaggio e me ne strasbatto i cosiddetti.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!
> Ho sempre espresso lo stesso mio pensiero...solo che è talmente *scomodo* (lo riconosco) da scaldare gli animi.
> "Se lo becco Kaputt" sarà valido fino alla fine dei miei giorni.
> E lui sa cosa vuol dire...



Non ci siamo proprio. Ma scomodo per chi?


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei un bastardo, fratello.


Sono genuino no?


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... chè è cosa buona e giusta andare in Brasile. Basta che non si faccia beccare. Mi sta venendo mal di testa.


Tradimenti di serie A e di serie B....



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Invece, uno che* va in Brasile a scopare qualuna che ha FAME e che per una settimana di bella vita si farebbe pisciare pure addosso è uno che non è certamente represso, non è parimento condizionato e sta messo molto, ma molto bene.* Come te, tipo.


:umile:



farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti e il fatto che non mi basti mette me dalla parte del torto e non della ragione
> Quello che mi fa incazzare è che tu ti metti in discussione continuamente mentre tuo marito non lo fa.......Anzi fa di tutto perchè sia tu a metterti in discussione
> Forse non ti è chiaro che non dalla tua parte........Ma ho capito che solo chi ti da ragione pensi che lo sia


:umile:



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Soprattutto il grassetto



idem :up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Meglio una Diletta oggi....
> 
> ...



 è la prima volta che mi dici una "parolaccia"  M'è piaciuta.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Battià e vattene affanculo pure tu. E che cazzo, oltre faccine e minchiate assortite non hai mai espresso qualcosa che andasse oltre il buongiorno random alle utenti di questo forum. Mai oh. Se ti diverti così non sto lì a dirti di fare altrimenti, ma di certo non sei il più titolato per fare commenti su quello che penso, immagino.



dammi il culo e ci vado volentieri . sei più sfigato di quanto immaginassi.... devi sfogare un pò.. te la pago io una prostituta così magari dopo ti calmi..


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non ci si capisce qui....è proprio tutto il contrario a casa mia!
> *Anzi ti dirò pure di più: se potessi glielo regalerei io quel viaggio, così si diverte un po' alla maniera dei vecchi tempi.
> *Poi, però, si rientra nei ranghi....


Ahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhaahhahah!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non ci si capisce qui....è proprio tutto il contrario a casa mia!
> Anzi ti dirò pure di più: se potessi glielo regalerei io quel viaggio, così si diverte un po' alla maniera dei vecchi tempi.
> Poi, però, si rientra nei ranghi....




Ma ste cose te le dicono il prete e lo psicologo?

cmq guarda che non serve che va in brasile...le strade sono piene...


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

e scusa mille, il tuo thread non merita ot.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono abituata a lamentarmi direttamente alla fonte e l'ho fatto.dopo di che se questo è ciò che ti rappresenta ne prendo atto .


Brava. Adesso prendine atto e ciao.


----------



## Duchessa (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non ci si capisce qui....è proprio tutto il contrario a casa mia!
> Anzi ti dirò pure di più: *se potessi glielo regalerei io quel viaggio, così si diverte un po' alla maniera dei vecchi tempi.
> Poi, però, si rientra nei ranghi...*.


*"Se lo becco Kaputt" sarà valido fino alla fine dei miei giorni.
*:cooldue:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> dammi il culo e ci vado volentieri . sei più sfigato di quanto immaginassi.... devi sfogare un pò.. te la pago io una prostituta così magari dopo ti calmi..


Ma pensa per te, tranquillo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Battià e vattene affanculo pure tu. E che cazzo, oltre faccine e minchiate assortite non hai mai espresso qualcosa che andasse oltre il buongiorno random alle utenti di questo forum. Mai oh. Se ti diverti così non sto lì a dirti di fare altrimenti, ma di certo non sei il più titolato per fare commenti su quello che penso, immagino.



Joey voglio comunque scriverti una cosa, per quanto possa sembrare che io ti stia addosso, e che tu mi risulti antipatico, bene Joey togliti questi pensieri dalla testa, personalmente adesso sono immune da tutto questo, ma non dallo scrivere quello che penso, come fai tu del resto.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pensa per te, tranquillo.


contaci :up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cumpà e fatt nata figura e merd .....



:scoreggia:song stato chiaro compà


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scoreggia:song stato chiaro compà




cumpà ma hai visto che risposta ti ha dato la zitella acida?.... lascia perdere  è inutile seminare in una terra arida


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cumpà ma hai visto che risposta ti ha dato la zitella acida?.... lascia perdere  è inutile seminare in una terra arida



Stimo Minerva, nel suo modo di scrivere e comportarsi, trovo l'esatto ideale di donna. 
E lei ha capito bene che, io non saprò mai rispondergli.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stimo Minerva, nel suo modo di scrivere e comportarsi, trovo l'esatto ideale di donna.
> E lei ha capito bene che, io non saprò mai rispondergli.



contento te


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Mille, quanto avrei voluto vedere un paio di lacrime in quegli occhi azzurri della mia ex, quanto avrei voluto vedere il pentimento per quello che mi ha fatto, un minimo di vergogna...niente, niente niente. Ero li a Roma per la morte di suo nonno e non ha pianto, non ha fatto nulla, aveva bisogno di me per il suo lutto, ma era solo un bisogno della persona che le era stata vicina per 3 anni, se fosse stato Gigetto più utilizzabile di me lei lo avrebbe usato.
> 
> Mai lacrime e posso dirti? Ti invidio un poco, perchè due lacrime sue mi avrebbero portato avanti.
> 
> ...


Non conoscevo nulla della tua storia, mi dispiace davvero.
Le sue lacrime e il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti sono uno dei motivi per cui non sono sparita, basta che non diventino una costante della sua vita. Dopo la disperazione dovrebbe esserci una ripresa ed una maturazione. Almeno la penso così, nel frattempo prendo atto del suo momento difficile. Sa che per ora ci sono.

Grazie, lo spero pure io.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non conoscevo nulla della tua storia, mi dispiace davvero.
> Le sue lacrime e il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti sono uno dei motivi per cui non sono sparita, basta che non diventino una costante della sua vita. Dopo la disperazione dovrebbe esserci una ripresa ed una maturazione. Almeno la penso così, nel frattempo prendo atto del suo momento difficile. Sa che per ora ci sono.
> 
> Grazie, lo spero pure io.


la tua situazione è davvero particolare.perché non puoi nemmeno permetterti di recriminare più di tanto visto il suo disagio.
è frustrante soffocare domande, rancori, dubbi...purché questo non ti porti ad avere a tua volta un malessere psicologico in seguito; leggo come sei forte...ma c'è un limite a tutto.
riguardati e concediti delle coccole


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua situazione è davvero particolare.perché non puoi nemmeno permetterti di recriminare più di tanto visto il suo disagio.
> è frustrante soffocare domande, rancori, dubbi...purché questo non ti porti ad avere a tua volta un malessere psicologico in seguito; leggo come sei forte...ma c'è un limite a tutto.
> riguardati e concediti delle coccole


Si, è molto frustrante e mentirei se dicessi che tutto ciò non ha ripercussioni sul resto della mia vita.
Per ora è qualcosa di sostenibile, ma diciamo che le coccole stanno diventando fondamentali per non intristirmi troppo, non sono più solo un'aggiunta gradita. 



Non devi scusarti per l'ot, tranquilla. :smile:
L'importante è che non ci siano pagine e pagine di insulti e minacce.

Oggi comunque non ho niente da scrivere, almeno fino alla seduta di stasera.


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, è molto frustrante e mentirei se dicessi che tutto ciò non ha ripercussioni sul resto della mia vita.
> Per ora è qualcosa di sostenibile, ma diciamo che le coccole stanno diventando fondamentali per non intristirmi troppo, non sono più solo un'aggiunta gradita.
> 
> 
> ...


Tranqui Mille, ricordati che pure Ripley all'inizio si sentiva impaurita e sconcertata di fronte all'alien, ma poi sappiamo tutti che in Alien 2 ha fatto il culo a qualche centinaio di esemplari.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ste cose te le dicono il prete e lo psicologo?
> 
> cmq guarda che non serve che va in brasile...le strade sono piene...



Ma se si va in un luogo mai visto si unisce l'utile al dilettevole....
Certo che quanto a monotonia qui dentro...e ridaje col prete e lo psicologo.
Ma li volete lasciare un po' tranquilli?
Che ci posso fare se la cosa non mi sconvolge una cippa?
Posso mica fare anni di analisi solo per fare un piacere a voi!!


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non ci si capisce qui....è proprio tutto il contrario a casa mia!
> Anzi ti dirò pure di più:* se potessi *glielo regalerei io quel viaggio, così si diverte un po' alla maniera dei vecchi tempi.
> Poi, però, si rientra nei ranghi....



non ho capito perchè non glielo regali
perchè è costoso?


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Mille*

ma ti sei almeno un bel po' sfogata con lui?
Intendo tutto il repertorio alla guerra dei roses: parolacce, lanci di oggetti e quant'altro.
A me è servito un mucchio, la rabbia sbolliva come d'incanto...
Mi mancano quasi quelle sceneggiate così ben fatte...fin troppa calma ora.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma ti sei almeno un bel po' sfogata con lui?
> Intendo tutto il repertorio alla guerra dei roses: parolacce, lanci di oggetti e quant'altro.
> A me è servito un mucchio, la rabbia sbolliva come d'incanto...
> Mi mancano quasi quelle sceneggiate così ben fatte...fin troppa calma ora.


ma lei non può farlo. è  anche questo che complica tutto


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito perchè non glielo regali
> perchè è costoso?



è ovvio...non posso.
Comunque una escort abbastanza di lusso penso che potrebbe anche bastargli...
Un giorno le abbiamo guardate insieme in rete tanto per curiosità e per fare qualche commento complice.
In effetti, qualcuna è proprio da paura....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> è ovvio...non posso.
> Comunque una *escort abbastanza di lusso penso che potrebbe anche bastargli*...
> Un giorno le abbiamo guardate insieme in rete tanto per curiosità e per fare qualche commento complice.
> In effetti, qualcuna è proprio da paura....


Dipende dagli optional.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> è ovvio...non posso.
> Comunque una escort abbastanza di lusso penso che potrebbe anche bastargli...
> Un giorno le abbiamo guardate insieme in rete tanto per curiosità e per fare qualche commento complice.
> In effetti, qualcuna è proprio da paura....


Incomincio ad avere dubbi sul fatto che tu sia vera.....................O forse inizio ad augurari che tu non lo sia


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> è ovvio...non posso.
> Comunque una escort abbastanza di lusso penso che potrebbe anche bastargli...
> Un giorno le abbiamo guardate insieme in rete tanto per curiosità e per fare qualche commento complice.
> In effetti, qualcuna è proprio da paura....


:nclpf:


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2012)

quello che non capisco è la presenza dei genitori 
già mi sembra una tortura (per te) assistere alla sua psicoterapia, poi per lui (che se l'è cercata) che si trova davanti anche i genitori a presiedere come divinità azteche.
ma che metodo è 
già questo tizio è una pastafrolla gelatinosa, che passa sotto le porte e lo psicologo lo piazza anche sotto a un microscopio? 
Mille tu hai tutta la mia stima, sei coraggiosa, ci stai dentro anche se fa male; lui invece lo sbatterei nei campi con un aratro,  a vedere se piange nei fossi perchè gli fanno la bua le manine.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lei non può farlo. è  anche questo che complica tutto



Non può farlo ??!!
Perché il signorino si turba oltremisura...?
Però quando ci è andato a letto non appariva tanto turbato...o forse sì, era la donna cattiva che lo obbligava a farlo...!



Se lo porta qui da me ci penso io alla terapia psicologica...con annessi e connessi.
E poi può anche andare a fare quella tradizionale, ma solo dopo essere passato da qui!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non può farlo ??!!
> Perché il signorino si turba oltremisura...?
> Però quando ci è andato a letto non appariva tanto turbato...o forse sì, era la donna cattiva che lo obbligava a farlo...!
> 
> ...


Ovvero? non so se devo avere paura della risposta ma sono curiosa...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ovvero? non so se devo avere paura della risposta ma sono curiosa...


 Due settimane in Brasile tutto spesato, che domande.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non può farlo ??!!
> Perché il signorino si turba oltremisura...?
> Però quando ci è andato a letto non appariva tanto turbato...o forse sì, era la donna cattiva che lo obbligava a farlo...!
> 
> ...


temo tu non abbia letto quello che ha scritto mille


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Due settimane in Brasile tutto spesato, che domande.


Ultimamente mi togli sempre le parole di bocca


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Due settimane in Brasile tutto spesato, che domande.


.....temevo:unhappy:


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> è ovvio...non posso.
> Comunque una escort abbastanza di lusso penso che potrebbe anche bastargli...
> Un giorno le abbiamo guardate insieme in rete tanto per curiosità e per fare qualche commento complice.
> In effetti, qualcuna è proprio da paura....



certo, è ovvio
che domanda stupida:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non può farlo ??!!
> Perché il signorino si turba oltremisura...?
> Però quando ci è andato a letto non appariva tanto turbato...o forse sì, era la donna cattiva che lo obbligava a farlo...!
> 
> ...


ma l'hai letta la storia milli?


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è la presenza dei genitori
> già mi sembra una tortura (per te) assistere alla sua psicoterapia, poi per lui (che se l'è cercata) che si trova davanti anche i genitori a presiedere come divinità azteche.
> ma che metodo è
> già questo tizio è una pastafrolla gelatinosa, che passa sotto le porte e lo psicologo lo piazza anche sotto a un microscopio?
> Mille tu hai tutta la mia stima, sei coraggiosa, ci stai dentro anche se fa male; lui invece lo sbatterei nei campi con un aratro,  a vedere se piange nei fossi perchè gli fanno la bua le manine.



sarà mica il metodo Stermy?


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non può farlo ??!!
> Perché il signorino si turba oltremisura...?
> Però quando ci è andato a letto non appariva tanto turbato...o forse sì, era la donna cattiva che lo obbligava a farlo...!
> 
> ...


no diletta non può farlo.
Poi se tu credi che i disagi psichici siano delle stronzate inesistenti allora cambia tutto.
ma visto che Mille lo sta vivendo, non credo proprio abbia questo pensiero, quindi no. Non può farlo. Perchè lui ora è malato.


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sarà mica il metodo Stermy?



no, differisce dalla chiosa, non c'è

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Incomincio ad avere dubbi sul fatto che tu sia vera.....................O forse inizio ad augurari che tu non lo sia



Ma cosa c'è che non va, in fondo....
Noi abbiamo una complicità tutta particolare, e questo da sempre, e probabilmente è anche questo fatto che ci permette di stare ancora insieme.
A volte capisco che la cosa sia davvero paradossale...e infatti me ne accorgo, ma capita che non riesca a mantenermi seriosa con lui.  
La sua parola d'ordine è: sdrammatizzare, perché queste non sono le cose importanti della vita. 
Quando uno arriva a dirti: ...maddai, che sarà mai una scopata....non la facciamo troppo lunga, dai...vieni qui piuttosto......................................................................................................................................
realizzo che in effetti è poca roba rispetto a tutto il resto.
Ancora una volta: pregi vs difetti.
Formula universalmente valida.


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è che non va, in fondo....
> Noi abbiamo una complicità tutta particolare, e questo da sempre, e probabilmente è anche questo fatto che ci permette di stare ancora insieme.
> A volte capisco che la cosa sia davvero paradossale...e infatti me ne accorgo, ma capita che non riesca a mantenermi seriosa con lui.
> *La sua parola d'ordine è: sdrammatizzare, perché queste non sono le cose importanti della vita.
> ...


:unhappy:

vabbè fattela pure te allora una extra...e che sarà mai... lo vorrei proprio vedere dopo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è che non va, in fondo....
> Noi abbiamo una complicità tutta particolare, e questo da sempre, e probabilmente è anche questo fatto che ci permette di stare ancora insieme.
> A volte capisco che la cosa sia davvero paradossale...e infatti me ne accorgo, ma capita che non riesca a mantenermi seriosa con lui.
> La sua parola d'ordine è: sdrammatizzare, perché queste non sono le cose importanti della vita.
> ...


embè... quando uno arriva a dirti così... in effetti realizzi. Realizzi che è un gran paraculo, secondo me... ma è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no diletta non può farlo.
> Poi se tu credi che i disagi psichici siano delle stronzate inesistenti allora cambia tutto.
> ma visto che Mille lo sta vivendo, non credo proprio abbia questo pensiero, quindi no. Non può farlo. Perchè lui ora è malato.



Ma allora, detto fra noi, Mille ha accanto a sé un infante.
Potrei capire se si fosse trattato di una scappatella di una notte, della serie: "cazzo! Ma che ho fatto...!" ma qui c'è una certa durata e una precisa volontà di avere quella relazione.
Non ce lo vedo uno così fragile emotivamente...a meno che sia davvero carente di personalità e struttura di base.
A quel punto Mille sa che tutta la vita avrà accanto a lei un personaggio così...vulnerabile diciamo.  
E a lei l'ardua sentenza....
che poi tradotto sarebbe:

...darsela a gambe e lasciarlo a mammina sua!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è che non va, in fondo....
> Noi abbiamo una complicità tutta particolare, *e questo da sempre*, e probabilmente è anche questo fatto che ci permette di stare ancora insieme.
> A volte capisco che la cosa sia davvero paradossale...e infatti me ne accorgo, ma capita che non riesca a mantenermi seriosa con lui.
> *La sua parola *d'ordine è: sdrammatizzare, perché queste non sono le cose importanti della vita.
> ...


Appunto confermi quello che ti dico da mesi. Suo, lui e tu dove sei?
Ragioni con la sua testa


Il rosso: così complici che lui da fidanzati ti ha riempito di corna e da sposati frequentava chat e altro senza dirtelo
Alla faccia della complicità. Siete diventati complic, dopo, perchè a LUI faceva comodo che lo diventaste


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embè... quando uno arriva a dirti così... in effetti realizzi. Realizzi che è un gran paraculo, secondo me... ma è solo la mia opinione.


quotone:up:
No è anche la mia e della maggioranza del forum


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embè... quando uno arriva a dirti così... in effetti realizzi. Realizzi che è un gran paraculo, secondo me... ma è solo la mia opinione.



No, semplicemente uno che dice le cose che pensa, senza tutti quei giri di parole che a me innervosiscono alquanto.


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora, detto fra noi, Mille ha accanto a sé un infante.
> Potrei capire se si fosse trattato di una scappatella di una notte, della serie: "cazzo! Ma che ho fatto...!" ma qui c'è una certa durata e una precisa volontà di avere quella relazione.
> Non ce lo vedo uno così fragile emotivamente...a meno che sia davvero carente di personalità e struttura di base.
> A quel punto Mille sa che tutta la vita avrà accanto a lei un personaggio così...vulnerabile diciamo.
> ...


non hai capito nulla di che cos'è un disagio psichico. Ma nulla nulla.
Non prendertela, non è detto con "cattiveria".


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, semplicemente uno che dice le cose che pensa, senza tutti quei giri di parole che a me innervosiscono alquanto.



ma anche se dice delle cagate?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, semplicemente uno che dice le cose che pensa, senza tutti quei giri di parole che a me innervosiscono alquanto.


ennò... ti dice le cose che TU devi pensare, che a lui fanno comodo, alla faccia dei tuoi sentimenti. E' sostanzialmente diverso Diletta.


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma anche se dice delle cagate?


...se è quello che pensa :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò... ti dice le cose che TU devi pensare, che a lui fanno comodo, alla faccia dei tuoi sentimenti. E' sostanzialmente diverso Diletta.


Quoto!


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto confermi quello che ti dico da mesi. Suo, lui e tu dove sei?
> Ragioni con la sua testa
> 
> 
> ...



Vero: la complicità in questo preciso campo l'abbiamo acquisita dopo la tempesta e dopo che è stato messo alle strette.
Ma va bene anche così...per me è parimenti apprezzabile.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non hai capito nulla di che cos'è un disagio psichico. Ma nulla nulla.
> Non prendertela, non è detto con "cattiveria".



No, non è proprio vero, anch'io sto seguendo una terapia di cui ho molto bisogno per disagi miei.
E' solo che mi fa un po' spazientire il vittimismo ad oltranza, anche se motivato.
Ma è un mio limite....quindi scusami.


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vero: la complicità in questo preciso campo l'abbiamo acquisita dopo la tempesta e dopo che è stato messo alle strette.
> Ma va bene anche così...per me è parimenti apprezzabile.



la complicità si cerca in cose che piacciono a entrambi, non in cose che a te strappano il cuore dal petto e devi inghiottire come fiele.
prova a chiedergli complicità nel fatto che a te piace mazzuolarlo con un legno di ciliegio chiodato, vediamo come la prende


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma anche se dice delle cagate?



Ma le cagate le spariamo un po' tutti, anch'io chissà quante ne dico...ma in una coppia non ci deve essere nessuna forma di censura, a parer mio.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vero: la complicità in questo preciso campo l'abbiamo acquisita dopo la tempesta e dopo che è stato messo alle strette.
> Ma va bene anche così...per me è parimenti apprezzabile.


Ti sei mai chiesta se lo avessi tradito tu se aveste raggiunto la stessa complicità?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la complicità si cerca in cose che piacciono a entrambi, non in cose che a te strappano il cuore dal petto e devi inghiottire come fiele.
> prova a chiedergli complicità nel fatto che a te piace mazzuolarlo con un legno di ciliegio chiodato, vediamo come la prende


:umile:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è proprio vero, anch'io sto seguendo una terapia di cui ho molto bisogno per disagi miei.
> E' solo che mi fa un po' spazientire il vittimismo ad oltranza, anche se motivato.
> Ma è un mio limite....quindi scusami.


la storia di milli è un po' diversa ....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la complicità si cerca in cose che piacciono a entrambi, non in cose che a te strappano il cuore dal petto e devi inghiottire come fiele.
> prova a chiedergli complicità nel fatto che a te piace mazzuolarlo con un legno di ciliegio chiodato, vediamo come la prende


quoto e approvo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto, per scrivere la mia opinione. Dopo leggo le restanti pagine.
> 
> *Bisognerebbe capire a parere mio che ci sono diversi stadi, dove un traditore si scontra giornalmente, questi sono l'evoluzione e la metabolizzazione di un evento che deve essere assimilato. E questo lo sappiamo tutti no?*
> 
> ...


Per chi ha subito tradimenti a nastro, la curiosità sulle motivazioni è molto bassa, perché il movente è sempre lo stesso: fare del male a noi.

Similmente, chi tradisce a nastro, è ben consapevole del male che fa e così non può essere, come dici tu, uno sbaglio.

Vediamo ora i casi limite, il primo tradimento subito e il primo tradimento eseguito:

Chi non è mai stato tradito (mai!) non ha cognizione del male che subirà quando viene a sapere il dettaglio, ma insiste a sapere, perché ritiene un suo diritto. Si vendica del tradimento, costringendo il traditore rivelarsi, aka "denudarsi pubblicamente davanti a tutti". Potrebbe essere molto soddisfacente su questo fronte, se non ci fosse l'ultima mazzata che ci massacra definitivamente.

Chi non ha mai tradito, sa comunque che lo sta facendo, e quindi non sbaglia in senso stretto. Invece, viola il sapere migliore intenzionalmente e gli fa piacere. Chi ha già tradito, sa di cosa parlo. E' la sensazione del proibito deliberatamente ignorato e il morboso desiderio di farsi scoprire. Da un lato nasconde ogni traccia perché lo eccita, e dall'altra parte lascia indizi per sollecitare questa sensazione del proibito.

Il tradimento è giocare letteralmente con la propria e altrui vita, perché non si conosce l'esito, ma intuitivamente si sa che la scoperta potrebbe essere anche molto brutta. Mortale o giù di lì.

Il desiderio di essere scoperto è morboso, perché si desidera tanto conoscere i limiti propri e altrui. Oggi i tradimenti sono alla regola. Non solo fra coniugi, ma letteralmente ovunque, perché così favorisce la selezione artificiale (la naturale se n'è andata da un pezzo).


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> no, differisce dalla chiosa, non c'è
> 
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2012)

scusami diletta, tutta la mia ironia parte verso di te, ma è sdegno per quanto è stronzo il tuo compagno.
non ce l'ho con te


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusami diletta, tutta la mia ironia parte verso di te, ma è sdegno per quanto è stronzo il tuo compagno.
> non ce l'ho con te


questo è lo spirito di molte,in effetti.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la complicità si cerca in cose che piacciono a entrambi, non in cose che a te strappano il cuore dal petto e devi inghiottire come fiele.
> prova a chiedergli complicità nel fatto che a te piace mazzuolarlo con un legno di ciliegio chiodato, vediamo come la prende


E magari gli piace anche a lui...che ne so! 
Scherzi a parte, ma porca miseria...quando succedono certe cose che portano lo scompiglio in un rapporto, cambiano tutte le regole del gioco. Nel nostro caso è successo di défault, in modo quasi naturale.
Si vede che avevamo bisogno di questo tipo di complicità, che ci mancava e ora che c'è sono contenta che si sia realizzata.
Ne sono anche spaventata come per tutte le cose non collaudate...
Io ho inghiottito delle cose come fiele come tutti coloro che hanno subito un danno e rimarranno dentro di me per chissà quanto tempo ancora, non digerite.    
Ma, al tempo stesso, ce ne sono altre che non mi sconvolgono anche se non fanno parte, e mai lo faranno, della mia natura.
Come per dire: se sei così che ci posso fare? Peggio per te...infatti, guarda caso, io vivo molto meglio, senza complicazioni (fino ad ora, poi non si sa cosa ha in serbo la vita per noi).
A me, finora, piacciono altre cose, provare altri esemplari non mi dice granché...di conseguenza, e lo ripeto, vivo molto meglio!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusami diletta, tutta la mia ironia parte verso di te, ma è sdegno per quanto è stronzo il tuo compagno.
> non ce l'ho con te


E' così per tutte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la complicità si cerca in cose che piacciono a entrambi, non in cose che a te strappano il cuore dal petto e devi inghiottire come fiele.
> prova a chiedergli complicità nel fatto che a te piace mazzuolarlo con un legno di ciliegio chiodato, vediamo come la prende



:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusami diletta, tutta la mia ironia parte verso di te, ma è sdegno per quanto è stronzo il tuo compagno.
> non ce l'ho con te




Allora dammi la tua definizione di "stronzo".


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per chi ha subito tradimenti a nastro, la curiosità sulle motivazioni è molto bassa, perché il movente è sempre lo stesso: fare del male a noi.
> 
> Similmente, chi tradisce a nastro, è ben consapevole del male che fa e così non può essere, come dici tu, uno sbaglio.
> 
> ...


E c'hai ragione. :up:


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sei mai chiesta se lo avessi tradito tu se aveste raggiunto la stessa complicità?



Certo, tante volte e tante volte ne ho parlato con lui.
Penso che le cose si sarebbero complicate alquanto, non so dire fino a che punto.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per chi ha subito tradimenti a nastro, la curiosità sulle motivazioni è molto bassa, *perché il movente è sempre lo stesso: fare del male a noi.
> *
> Similmente, chi tradisce a nastro, è ben consapevole del male che fa e così non può essere, come dici tu, uno sbaglio.
> 
> ...



E qui dissento: vada per lo stronzo e similari, ma che vogliano fare del male a noi, proprio no, ma neanche a livello inconscio.
E' proprio l'ultima motivazione del mondo...
Infatti, se ne guardano bene dal farsene accorgere...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, tante volte e tante volte ne ho parlato con lui.
> Penso che le cose si sarebbero complicate alquanto, non so dire fino a che punto.



Complicate perchè con il piffero che lui accetterebbe quello che stai accettando tu...........Dai diletta fai uno sforzo per capire quello che cerchiamo di dirti.

Nessuno ti dice di lasciare tuo marito, anzi, io mi auguro che tu sia sempre felice con lui
Ma non puoi, pur di restare con lui ingoiare tutte le cose che ti dice.
Se tu credi nella fedeltò, e cazzo se ci credi....lui ha sbagliato e lui DEVE cambiare se ti ama, non tu.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma ti sei almeno un bel po' sfogata con lui?
> Intendo tutto il repertorio alla guerra dei roses: parolacce, lanci di oggetti e quant'altro.
> A me è servito un mucchio, la rabbia sbolliva come d'incanto...
> Mi mancano quasi quelle sceneggiate così ben fatte...fin troppa calma ora.


Mi sono potuta sfogare in un certo modo, non scatenando l'apocalisse, ma parlandogli e dicendogli punto per punto perché sto male. Se avessi agito diversamente sarebbe crollato e ti assicuro che ha fatto comunque una fatica pazzesca ad ascoltarmi. Non parlo di fastidio, ma di sforzo fisico vero, sudava e tremava stando seduto.



tesla ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è la presenza dei genitori
> già mi sembra una tortura (per te) assistere alla sua psicoterapia, poi per lui (che se l'è cercata) che si trova davanti anche i genitori a presiedere come divinità azteche.
> ma che metodo è
> già questo tizio è una pastafrolla gelatinosa, che passa sotto le porte e lo psicologo lo piazza anche sotto a un microscopio?
> Mille tu hai tutta la mia stima, sei coraggiosa, ci stai dentro anche se fa male; lui invece lo sbatterei nei campi con un aratro,  a vedere se piange nei fossi perchè gli fanno la bua le manine.


I genitori sono coinvolti nella terapia per analizzare i rapporti in famiglia e solo quando lo ritiene opportuno il terapeuta. Per ora solo una volta contro le mie due sedute e mezzo, in genere è da solo.
Dopo il delirio iniziale i suoi sono tornati ad essere due ottime persone, ci siamo chiariti e si sono fatti da parte, niente da dire contro di loro. Lui...si è a pezzi, un blob, se l'è cercata e ora soffre, ma direi che non potrebbe rimettersi in piedi in nessun altro modo. Nemmeno con la terapia dell'aratura o quella dell'escort. 



Diletta ha detto:


> Non può farlo ??!!
> Perché il signorino si turba oltremisura...?
> Però quando ci è andato a letto non appariva tanto turbato...o forse sì, era la donna cattiva che lo obbligava a farlo...!
> 
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora, detto fra noi, Mille ha accanto a sé un infante.
> Potrei capire se si fosse trattato di una scappatella di una notte, della serie: "cazzo! Ma che ho fatto...!" ma qui c'è una certa durata e una precisa volontà di avere quella relazione.
> Non ce lo vedo uno così fragile emotivamente...a meno che sia davvero carente di personalità e struttura di base.
> A quel punto Mille sa che tutta la vita avrà accanto a lei un personaggio così...vulnerabile diciamo.
> ...


Io non lo giustifico, si è fatto il suo periodo di scopate allegre prima di crollare, lo so e non ha scaricato le colpe su di me o sull'altra, almeno si è assunto le proprie responsabilità e sembra pentito.
Il problema è che non è stato solo la fine della magia a farlo larvizzare, ci sono mille altre cose su cui sta lavorando e di cui non scrivo. 
Se l'è cercata, ha fatto un grosso sbaglio e sembra che voglia migliorarsi, io sto aspettando di vedere come e se per me varrà la pena continuare con il lui post-terapia (scritto per la milionesima volta).
Ripeto: non sono convinta di rimanere alla fine di tutto, sto aspettando perché lo voglio fare e continuerò solo fino a quando ne avrò le energie.



Tebe ha detto:


> no diletta non può farlo.
> Poi se tu credi che i disagi psichici siano delle stronzate inesistenti allora cambia tutto.
> ma visto che Mille lo sta vivendo, non credo proprio abbia questo pensiero, quindi no. Non può farlo. Perchè lui ora è malato.


Grazie Tebe.

Cavolo, vorrei farvi stare anche solo un'ora con lui. Libere/i di fargli quello che volete, urlate e tirategli contro tutto e poi venite a dirmi in faccia che si tratta solo di una recita e che prenderlo a schiaffi è utile.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E qui dissento: vada per lo stronzo e similari, ma che vogliano fare del male a noi, proprio no, ma neanche a livello inconscio.
> E' proprio l'ultima motivazione del mondo...
> Infatti, se ne guardano bene dal farsene accorgere...


E questo te lo quoto:up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo alle solite, Diletta parla della sua situazione, e qualcuno scrive, no non va! Diletta risponde ma porca paletta anche se quello che sta succedendo non fa parte della mia natura è conseguenza del tradimento, ed al momento io ci sto bene. 


Ed a molti del forum questo non va. 
Dico, ma sarà la vita di Diletta? 
Ok lei ha detto la sua, voi avete detto la vostra. Siete stati chiari.

Poi vorrei aprire gli occhi a millepensieri e a coloro che la leggono.

Diletta scrive, ma quest'uomo dopo aver tradito non stava male, viene scoperto e cade in depressione, ora a pagarne le conseguenze è Millepensieri che deve sopportare una situazione dove ci vogliono non due palle ma quattro!

Ma mi soffermerei su un punto, siamo sicuri che l'atteggiamento del compagno di Millepensieri sia quello che traspare dai suoi racconti? Per caso non facciamo che dietro lo stare male del suo compagno ci sia qualche altra cosa, e non vorrei dire cosa, magari soffermiamoci tutti a pensare, magari qualche spunto ne esce fuori.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E qui dissento: vada per lo stronzo e similari, *ma che vogliano fare del male a noi, proprio no*, ma neanche a livello inconscio.
> E' proprio l'ultima motivazione del mondo...
> Infatti, *se ne guardano bene dal farsene accorgere*...


Allora non è tradimento. Tradimento è fare del male intenzionalmente con lo scopo principale di cogliere di sprovvisto il tradito.

Altrimenti, che senso avrebbe nascondere il fatto?

Tradire è più che avere un segreto. Chi tradisce sa che deve tenere un segreto, perché se venisse rivelato potrebbe essere la morte. E chi gioca con la vita (o morte), non può non essere consapevole dell'atto che fa: fare tanto male per far superare ogni scoglio e inibizione nell'altra persona.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora non è tradimento. Tradimento è fare del male intenzionalmente con lo scopo principale di cogliere di sprovvisto il tradito.
> 
> Altrimenti, che senso avrebbe nascondere il fatto?
> 
> Tradire è più che avere un segreto. Chi tradisce sa che deve tenere un segreto, perché se venisse rivelato potrebbe essere la morte. E chi gioca con la vita (o morte), non può non essere consapevole dell'atto che fa: fare tanto male per far superare ogni scoglio e inibizione nell'altra persona.


Un conto è che tradire equivale a fare del male
Un conto è dire che tradisco con lo scopo di fare del male


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora non è tradimento. Tradimento è fare del male intenzionalmente con lo scopo principale di cogliere di sprovvisto il tradito.
> 
> Altrimenti, che senso avrebbe nascondere il fatto?
> 
> Tradire è più che avere un segreto. Chi tradisce sa che deve tenere un segreto, perché se venisse rivelato potrebbe essere la morte. E chi gioca con la vita (o morte), non può non essere consapevole dell'atto che fa: fare tanto male per far superare ogni scoglio e inibizione nell'altra persona.


:up: E questa è l'ultima volta eh


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: E questa è l'ultima volta eh


ma scusa...tu hai voluto fare del male a tua moglie tradendola? non credo


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è che tradire equivale a fare del male
> Un conto è dire che tradisco con lo scopo di fare del male



Se si tradisce è perchè appunto si vuol anche svegliare l'altro che dorme. In poche parole, ma quibble credo sappia spiegarlo meglio.

Io sono riduttivo e sempre poco chiaro.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo alle solite, Diletta parla della sua situazione, e qualcuno scrive, no non va! Diletta risponde ma porca paletta anche se quello che sta succedendo non fa parte della mia natura è conseguenza del tradimento, ed al momento io ci sto bene.
> 
> 
> Ed a molti del forum questo non va.
> ...


Ma dimmi, dai. Sul serio, mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensi.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...tu hai voluto fare del male a tua moglie tradendola? non credo


Perchè esiste soltanto una forma di tradimento?

Minerva te lo scrivo chiaro stavolta, il mio tradimento è stata una bastardata, sono stato un maiale, mi piace la "femmina" la sua pelle il suo sapore, le sue forme, la sua voce, il suo camminare tutto, tutto.

Quando ho scritto che in minima parte la colpa è stata anche dell'essere stato tradito è vero, è stato lo spunto per darmi quella motivazione di maschio maschilista a darmi il "coraggio" di fare quello che mai avrei fatto. Nonostante la mia propensione a conoscere tutto il mondo femminile nella sua varietà.

Hoo! spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complicate perchè con il piffero che lui accetterebbe quello che stai accettando tu...........Dai diletta fai uno sforzo per capire quello che cerchiamo di dirti.
> 
> Nessuno ti dice di lasciare tuo marito, anzi, io mi auguro che tu sia sempre felice con lui
> Ma non puoi, pur di restare con lui ingoiare tutte le cose che ti dice.
> Se tu credi nella fedeltò, e cazzo se ci credi....lui ha sbagliato e lui DEVE cambiare se ti ama, non tu.



Allora, io ho sempre pensato che chi ha più cervello, o sensibilità, o disponibilità d'animo li debba mettere al servizio della propria coppia.

Ma lui è già cambiato tanto, per amor mio...
E aggiungo anche che forse forse lui è più meritevole di stima di altri che, vuoi per natura o per qualsiasi altro motivo, non sono così sensibili a certe cose e di conseguenza fanno molto meno fatica.
Ma che merito hanno loro?


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è che tradire equivale a fare del male
> Un conto è dire che tradisco con lo scopo di fare del male




E questo te lo quoto io!
:up::up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè esiste soltanto una forma di tradimento?
> 
> Minerva te lo scrivo chiaro stavolta, il mio tradimento è stata una bastardata, sono stato un maiale, mi piace la "femmina" la sua pelle il suo sapore, le sue forme, la sua voce, il suo camminare tutto, tutto.
> 
> ...


è una propensione piuttosto comune.certo che non esiste una sola forma di tradimento e proprio per questo non quoterei chi dice che in genere si fa per ferire l'altro.


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una propensione piuttosto comune.certo che non esiste una sola forma di tradimento e proprio per questo non quoterei chi dice che in genere si fa per ferire l'altro.


concordo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo alle solite, Diletta parla della sua situazione, e qualcuno scrive, no non va! Diletta risponde ma porca paletta anche se quello che sta succedendo non fa parte della mia natura è conseguenza del tradimento, ed al momento io ci sto bene.
> 
> 
> Ed a molti del forum questo non va.
> ...


Lo sospetto. Sospetto anche che sia solo una mascherata, ma molto ben architettata, tanto che nella situazione di ora non si può fare molto se non attendere qualche rivelazione significativa. Penso che anche il psicoterapista ha mangiato la foglia e cerca di rovistare fin quando può.

Mi spiace molto per Mille, che non si merita un compagno incapace di rispondere alle sue responsabilità, nel momento in cui lei stessa ha bisogno di conferme e smentite. Ammiro il suo coraggio. Io avrei mollato da un pezzo!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma dimmi, dai. Sul serio, mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensi.



Mentre ti leggevo e leggevo gli altri interventi pensavo, si è vero quando si sbaglia, e si fa uno sbaglio al quale sai non porre rimedio, puoi cadere davvero in depressione. Ma se si cade in depressione è perchè si ha quel valore così grande dell'amore? 

E sei hai quel valore così grande dell'amore , te ne accorgi in ritardo? *Posso capire l'attimo fuggente, ma se non sbaglio tuo marito non ha avuto l'attimo fuggente ma... 
*Posso capire si fa per dire..... perchè non capisco

Etc Millepensieri, questo è uno dei tanti spunti di cui parlavo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo sospetto. Sospetto anche che sia solo una mascherata, ma molto ben architettata, tanto che nella situazione di ora non si può fare molto se non attendere qualche rivelazione significativa. Penso che anche il psicoterapista ha mangiato la foglia e cerca di rovistare fin quando può.
> 
> Mi spiace molto per Mille, che non si merita un compagno incapace di rispondere alle sue responsabilità, nel momento in cui lei stessa ha bisogno di conferme e smentite. Ammiro il suo coraggio. Io avrei mollato da un pezzo!


scusa ma mille a me pare tutt'altro che sciocca...forse sono stata la prima a dubitare e a parlare male del compagno ma con la stima acquisita mi sento di dire che se lei pensa che valga la pena un motivo c'è.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Mille*

scusa se sono stata sopra le righe e un po' troppo pungente.
Ma succede che a volte mi infiammo quando sento parlare di traditori e di tutto quello che comporta il dopo.
Ti stai comportando benissimo, sicuramente molto meglio di quanto feci io, e non credere che non ti comprenda, è solo che mi ci incazzo perché mi immedesimo nelle situazioni di merda che creano loro, i fedifraghi.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una propensione piuttosto comune.certo che non esiste una sola forma di tradimento e proprio per questo non quoterei chi dice che in genere si fa per ferire l'altro.


Ma esiste nella maggioranza dei casi. E ci riferivamo a quella, non ad un caso particolare.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> scusa se sono stata sopra le righe e un po' troppo pungente.
> Ma succede che a volte mi infiammo quando sento parlare di traditori e di tutto quello che comporta il dopo.
> Ti stai comportando benissimo, sicuramente molto meglio di quanto feci io, e non credere che non ti comprenda, è solo che mi ci incazzo perché mi immedesimo nelle situazioni di merda che creano loro, i fedifraghi.


Non ce l'ho con te, davvero.
Capisco la tua rabbia perché è la stessa che provo io senza poterla sbattere in faccia a lui se non sotto forma di un pensiero ben articolato ed esposto con freddezza. Non è...sfogarsi davvero, ecco.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo sospetto. Sospetto anche che sia solo una mascherata, ma molto ben architettata, tanto che nella situazione di ora non si può fare molto se non attendere qualche rivelazione significativa. Penso che anche il psicoterapista ha mangiato la foglia e cerca di rovistare fin quando può.
> 
> Mi spiace molto per Mille, che non si merita un compagno incapace di rispondere alle sue responsabilità, nel momento in cui lei stessa ha bisogno di conferme e smentite. Ammiro il suo coraggio. Io avrei mollato da un pezzo!



:up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma esiste nella maggioranza dei casi. E ci riferivamo a quella, non ad un caso particolare.


ho un capogiroXD


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho un capogiroXD



Spiegati.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ma...perchè una mascherata? Come?

Spiegatevi, è una cosa che torna dai miei primi post su di lui.


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora dammi la tua definizione di "stronzo".


una persona che ti fa del male, che sa di farlo e lo fa lo stesso.
non so, anche  chi usa qualcuno, chi mente, chi  raggira, chi tradisce e  chi mente.
"stronzo" è variegato




Ultimo ha detto:


> magari soffermiamoci tutti a pensare, magari qualche spunto ne esce fuori.


la mia sensazione a pelle?
che la "larva" (il forse-compagno di Mille) si stia rattrappendo su sè stesso non solo per quello che ha fatto, ma perchè si è reso conto che qualcosa è cambiato nei suoi sentimenti e non ha il coraggio di affrontare quello stuolo di persone che lo stanno analizzando: genitori, psicoterapeuta, Mille stessa-


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque Millepensieri, mi sento di farti partecipe di una mia verità diciamo simile alla tua.

Nella scoperta del tradimento subito, scoperta confessata a poche ore dal fatto, fu tanto il dolore che notai nel viso e nelle parole di mia moglie che, ritornai indietro nel tempo ed ebbi paura di una sua nuova depressione. Anche io come te ( in parte) ho cambiato i ruoli, io cercavo di far stare bene lei, fregandomene di me, magari fregandomene proprio no, ma era lei quella che aveva più bisogno di certezze e conferme e risposte etc.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma mille a me pare tutt'altro che sciocca...forse sono stata la prima a dubitare e a parlare male del compagno ma con la stima acquisita mi sento di dire che se lei pensa che valga la pena un motivo c'è.


Certo, il motivo c'è. Chi affronta la propria disgrazia (morte, anche solo simbolicamente) è sempre degno di essere almeno ascoltato.

E poi c'è anche il fattore amore (ora probabilmente odio). Una persona che è stata con noi per anni e poi si scopa un'altra, merita comunque il nostro amore. Perché non è cambiata la persona, ma il modo in cui ci rapportiamo.

Con il tradimento sessuale, il traditore ci da del "noioso", "incapace", ex "cenerentola" o "principe azzurro". Ci ferisce dove non abbiamo difese. Siamo convinti di essere l'uno per l'altro, ma col tradimento ci racconta che la patata o il cazzo altrui sia molto, molto meglio. E, colto di sorpresa, non possiamo fare niente. Niente. E' la distruzione più completa di noi stessi che ci possa essere.

Ma, l'amore è più forte. L'amore può operare dove la ragione è cessata. E' per questo che ammiro Mille, perché ha questo amore che io non ho.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Certo, il motivo c'è. Chi affronta la propria disgrazia (morte, anche solo simbolicamente) è sempre degno di essere almeno ascoltato.
> 
> E poi c'è anche il fattore amore (ora probabilmente odio). Una persona che è stata con noi per anni e poi si scopa un'altra, merita comunque il nostro amore. Perché non è cambiata la persona, ma il modo in cui ci rapportiamo.
> 
> ...


Aggiungerei che nel contesto del discorso, l'uomo è ancor maggiormente colpito.
Per come scrivono gli esperti la donna è diversa, più forte e la si ferisce maggiormente sotto l'aspetto emozionale-sentimentale che non quello fisico.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aggiungerei che nel contesto del discorso, l'uomo è ancor maggiormente colpito.
> Per come scrivono gli esperti la donna è diversa, più forte e la si ferisce maggiormente sotto l'aspetto emozionale-sentimentale che non quello fisico.


Ma solo perché il maschio ha un ego esagerato e una vista completamente irrazionale del suo fascino :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma solo perché il maschio ha un ego esagerato e una vista completamente irrazionale del suo fascino :rotfl:


Se chiama fascino ora ? auahaaaah.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma...perchè una mascherata? Come?
> 
> Spiegatevi, è una cosa che torna dai miei primi post su di lui.


Penso che gli pesa oltre misura la perdita del fratello e si è assunto delle responsabiulità che non ha, per i più svariati motivi. In questo momento di crisi personale piange le lacrime che ha dovuto sopprimere allora e si dispera sinceramente per i fatti che non hanno nulla a che fare con il tradimento. La scoperta del tradimento ha solo scoperchiato la pentola bollente, dimenticata da tempo. Soppressa. Immagino che se gli si parlava prima della crisi, evitava accuratamente l'argomento "fratello", e se messo sulle strette, si incazzava con chi insisteva tanto.

Ora invece gli è stato aperta la valvola di sfogo e può liberarsi di questo peso senza destare sospetto, perché intanto si sente ancora colpevole di cose che ha o non ha fatto e per vivere deve lasciare fuori tutti i sensi di colpa di quella faccenda. La scoperta del tradimento gli ha dato solo la giustificazione per lo sfogo.

E' assolutamente irrazionale pensare che si strazia tanto per il dispiacere che ti ha creato, mentre invece ha motivo di credere di essere causa o movente della morte di suo fratello, che è molto più profondo di qualunque relazione lui possa avere. E' vero che potrebbe essere relazionato, nel senso di "tradimento", ossia che ha tradito suo fratello. E poi gli è venuto l'analogia. Il paragone che gli ha scoppiato.

Non sapendo nulla della storia, se non che ha perso suo fratello e punto, credo che sono molto vicino alla realtà. Conoscendo i traditori e il tradimento molto da vicino, so che il traditore non si pente mai così tanto, a meno che non sia andato a segno completo il suo tradimento e gli viene a mancare la persona.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che gli pesa oltre misura la perdita del fratello e si è assunto delle responsabiulità che non ha, per i più svariati motivi. In questo momento di crisi personale piange le lacrime che ha dovuto sopprimere allora e si dispera sinceramente per i fatti che non hanno nulla a che fare con il tradimento. La scoperta del tradimento ha solo scoperchiato la pentola bollente, dimenticata da tempo. Soppressa. Immagino che se gli si parlava prima della crisi, evitava accuratamente l'argomento "fratello", e se messo sulle strette, si incazzava con chi insisteva tanto.
> 
> Ora invece gli è stato aperta la valvola di sfogo e può liberarsi di questo peso senza destare sospetto, perché intanto si sente ancora colpevole di cose che ha o non ha fatto e per vivere deve lasciare fuori tutti i sensi di colpa di quella faccenda. La scoperta del tradimento gli ha dato solo la giustificazione per lo sfogo.
> 
> ...


Magari centra poco, ma cercate di capirmi, ecco perchè così spesso io dico che in un tradimento ci sono problemi che il traditore ha nel suo passato, è possono essere di mille tipi. Ho sempre scritto questo. Unito ai mille contesti di coppia, fa spesso traboccare il vaso, nel caso io cui dico io porta al tradimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che gli pesa oltre misura la perdita del fratello e si è assunto delle responsabiulità che non ha, per i più svariati motivi. In questo momento di crisi personale piange le lacrime che ha dovuto sopprimere allora e si dispera sinceramente per i fatti che non hanno nulla a che fare con il tradimento. La scoperta del tradimento ha solo scoperchiato la pentola bollente, dimenticata da tempo. Soppressa. Immagino che se gli si parlava prima della crisi, evitava accuratamente l'argomento "fratello", e se messo sulle strette, si incazzava con chi insisteva tanto.
> 
> Ora invece gli è stato aperta la valvola di sfogo e può liberarsi di questo peso senza destare sospetto, perché intanto si sente ancora colpevole di cose che ha o non ha fatto e per vivere deve lasciare fuori tutti i sensi di colpa di quella faccenda. La scoperta del tradimento gli ha dato solo la giustificazione per lo sfogo.
> 
> ...


Scusa Quib... ma mica sarebbe una mascherata nel caso. Anche io penso che quel lutto abbia un ruolo nella vicenda... che sia stato un catalizzatore. Oddio... è un'ipotesi campata su altre ipotesi, chiaramente.


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma mille a me pare tutt'altro che sciocca...forse sono stata la prima a dubitare e a parlare male del compagno ma con la stima acquisita mi sento di dire che se lei pensa che valga la pena un motivo c'è.


la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Quib... ma mica sarebbe una mascherata nel caso. Anche io penso che quel lutto abbia un ruolo nella vicenda... che sia stato un catalizzatore. Oddio... è un'ipotesi campata su altre ipotesi, chiaramente.


anche io credo questo.
Quando ho cercato un aiuto professionale dopo il tradimento( che mi ha fatto pedalare in sei seduteXD), non l'ho fatto _per il tradimento._
E' stata prima la malattia, poi la genitrice e poi il tradimento.
Probabilmente se ci fosse stata una quarta cosa grave a quest'ora sarei come il forse compagno di mille.
Azzerata e incapace di sentirmi.
O se non ci fosse stata una sola delle cose, il tradimento, o la genitrice o la malattia non sarei "crollata".


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Stiamo scoprendo la carta vetrata liscia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Quib... ma mica sarebbe una mascherata nel caso. Anche io penso che quel lutto abbia un ruolo nella vicenda... che sia stato un catalizzatore. Oddio... è un'ipotesi campata su altre ipotesi, chiaramente.


Per me sta mascherando il tradimento, detto molto crudelmente, con la storia del fratello con il 2x1. Si assume le sue responsabilità non scappando, ma sfoga la vicenda che non c'entra. E così crede di sfuggire allo sfogo n. 2 ancora in essere.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Quib... ma mica sarebbe una mascherata nel caso. Anche io penso che quel lutto abbia un ruolo nella vicenda... che sia stato un catalizzatore. Oddio... è un'ipotesi campata su altre ipotesi, chiaramente.


Ecco, quoto. Non mi viene da aggiungere altro ora.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complicate perchè con il piffero che lui accetterebbe quello che stai accettando tu...........Dai diletta fai uno sforzo per capire quello che cerchiamo di dirti.
> 
> Nessuno ti dice di lasciare tuo marito, anzi, io mi auguro che tu sia sempre felice con lui
> Ma non puoi, pur di restare con lui ingoiare tutte le cose che ti dice.
> Se tu credi nella fedeltò, e cazzo se ci credi....lui ha sbagliato e lui DEVE cambiare se ti ama, non tu.


Ognuno sta dentro la propria situazione e fa le sue scelte ben consapevole. Anche la tua situazione e' piuttosto "pesante" vista dal di fuori e c'è chi e' pronto a criticarti e a dirti cosa dovresti fare. Ma solo chi ci sta dentro può decidere che fare in base a ciò che e' e a ciò che prova. Dal mio punto di vista trascinare un matrimonio senza scoprire le carte e' come attendere per anni nella situazione di amanti nell'attesa di una decisione, forse con la differenza della presenza/assenza di sesso da una parte rispetto all'altra.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

*a Mille*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per me sta mascherando il tradimento, detto molto crudelmente, con la storia del fratello con il 2x1. Si assume le sue responsabilità non scappando, ma sfoga la vicenda che non c'entra. E così crede di sfuggire allo sfogo n. 2 ancora in essere.



si, sussurandolo perchè il mio vuole essere solo un modesto commento davanti a cio' che sta passando Mille, la penso anche io cosi.



Mille, dimostri come sempre un controllo che è solo stimabile.


A lui, invece, non va la mia simpatia, e non perchè abbia tradito perchè non è questo il punto, ma perchè lo leggo infantile attraverso le tue parole e mi irrita non poco.

fosse stato un tradimento consumato in una sera, no..si sono pure messi daccordo con_ le proposte._..ma prendi sta zappa e spala..altro che lacrime!

Mille, perdona il mio cinismo, è un fatto mio e parlo verso me stessa, non vorrei arrecarti il minimo disagio usando questo tono,, è che vedere una Donna in gamba come te, subire sta tortura ..beh...non riesco proprio a credere che sia amore, il suo, ma il comportamento di bimbo che risponde costantemente ad un proprio bisogno, e quello che sta vivendo ora ha un nome solo: paura di subire un abbandono e un giudizio.

ti abbraccio Mille, sei una splendida Donna.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che gli pesa oltre misura la perdita del fratello e si è assunto delle responsabiulità che non ha, per i più svariati motivi. In questo momento di crisi personale piange le lacrime che ha dovuto sopprimere allora e si dispera sinceramente per i fatti che non hanno nulla a che fare con il tradimento. La scoperta del tradimento ha solo scoperchiato la pentola bollente, dimenticata da tempo. Soppressa. Immagino che se gli si parlava prima della crisi, evitava accuratamente l'argomento "fratello", e se messo sulle strette, si incazzava con chi insisteva tanto.
> 
> Ora invece gli è stato aperta la valvola di sfogo e può liberarsi di questo peso senza destare sospetto, perché intanto si sente ancora colpevole di cose che ha o non ha fatto e per vivere deve lasciare fuori tutti i sensi di colpa di quella faccenda. La scoperta del tradimento gli ha dato solo la giustificazione per lo sfogo.
> 
> ...



ristraquoto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao dimmi, tutto bene? 


Prendo spunto come sempre accade da riflessioni mie nel leggere voi e me, scrivendo questo pensiero.


Abbiamo situazioni che sono paradossali, e mi riferisco per l'appunto a mille, donna che dimostra un carattere davvero forte, donna che sembra davvero da quello che si legge avere una visione della sua situazione estremamente reale e portata a sopportare in ricordo di una realtà vissuta col suo compagno che a quanto pare lei non scorda e vuole sviscerare, prima o poi. 

Questa mi porta "alle situazioni normali" dove nel tradimento si hanno da subito o quasi quelle risposte che si vogliono avere, e presa la decisione di rimanere assieme abbiamo qua nel forum quegli sfoghi che fanno capire quanto dolore noi abbiamo. Ma sono sfoghi che ci portiamo nella realtà dove spesso ci stiamo male come proseguimento di un qualcosa che deve per forza torturarci e nel frattempo fare stare male l'intera famiglia. Ecco io mi domando, ma potremmo talvolta alzare la testa e pensare sul serio porca paletta io ho deciso di rimanere, è vero che è come una prova nel ritentare, ma non bisognerebbe  mettersi in gioco dando il meglio di se stessi e non invece dare il peggio torturandosi e torturando? E sapete bene a cosa mi riferisco scrivendo torturando, perchè non necessario far domande o discutere sempre della stessa cosa a far capire che ancora si sta male, ma sono quegli atteggiamenti che trasparono dalla nostra persona. Ha senso tutto questo quando abbiamo deciso di riprovarci?

Posso capire che queste situazioni durano nel tempo a secondo dei "soggetti" ma una volta avute le risposte, ci si prenda la responsabilità della decisione presa. Da persone veramente mature.

Sono stato OT? buh! mi sentivo comunque di scriverlo.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao dimmi, tutto bene?
> 
> 
> Prendo spunto come sempre accade da riflessioni mie nel leggere voi e me, scrivendo questo pensiero.
> ...




certo che ha senso, è uno stralegittimissimo fottuto senso. Se decidi di rimanere nonostante la mazzata è perchè allontanarti probabilmente ti farebbe ancor piu male, e quindi per lenire la sofferenza ti fai domande su domande e cerchi risposte su risposte benchè sia tutto, o quasi, inutile.

lo vogliamo chiamare amore ? e chiamamolo cosi se ci pare , se ci fa bene, se ci fa stare meglio con noi stessi.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

*ultimo*

come sto? 


se dico bene sarebbe una menzogna, se dico male mi sputo in faccia.


e allora ..."sto", con sta faccia di cazzo


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Ottobre 2012)

*dammi un nome*

Hai ragione, non si comporta da uomo e credo che se gli dessi un appiglio per far attecchire il suo nuovo modo di essere sarebbe la fine. Lo tratto da persona adulta, sono al suo fianco ma non lo sostengo come se dovesse imparare a camminare.
E...non credo che sia solo paura la sua, ma non escludo niente per ora, non mi sbilancio. 

Non so se allontanandomi starei peggio, sinceramente non credo, sono ancora legata a lui da qualcosa, chiamiamolo amore, ma non sarebbe esatto. C'è anche quello, ma mischiato a tante altre cose che gridano il contrario.

Un abbraccio anche a te.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non si comporta da uomo e credo che* se gli dessi un appiglio per far attecchire il suo nuovo modo di essere sarebbe la fine*. Lo tratto da persona adulta, sono al suo fianco ma non lo sostengo come se dovesse imparare a camminare.
> E...non credo che sia solo paura la sua, ma non escludo niente per ora, non mi sbilancio.
> *
> Non so se allontanandomi starei peggio, sinceramente non credo, sono ancora legata a lui da qualcosa, chiamiamolo amore, ma non sarebbe esatto. C'è anche quello, ma mischiato a tante altre cose che gridano il contrario.*
> ...



Mille, se posso permettermi :  la fine di che cosa?


non sei tenuta a rispondermi cara, perchè non è che  si ha sempre voglia di rispondere in pubblico.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, se posso permettermi :  la fine di che cosa?
> 
> 
> non sei tenuta a rispondermi cara, perchè non è che  si ha sempre voglia di rispondere in pubblico.



La fine delle mie motivazioni.
Mi separerei da lui e comincerei un nuovo capitolo della mia vita.


----------



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non si comporta da uomo e credo che se gli dessi un appiglio per far attecchire il suo nuovo modo di essere sarebbe la fine. Lo tratto da persona adulta, sono al suo fianco ma non lo sostengo come se dovesse imparare a camminare.
> E...non credo che sia solo paura la sua, ma non escludo niente per ora, non mi sbilancio.
> 
> *Non so se allontanandomi starei peggio, sinceramente non credo, sono ancora legata a lui da qualcosa, chiamiamolo amore, ma non sarebbe esatto. C'è anche quello, ma mischiato a tante altre cose che gridano il contrario.*
> ...


credo sia normale nel dopo.
Anche io per molto tempo dopo non sapevo se quello che provavo per Mattia era amore, odio, schifo, rabbia...provavo tutto e il contrario di tutto, con in picchi davvero "sublimi". In alto e in basso.
Le emozioni che si placano e si differenziano fanno parte di un percorso sempre in divenire.
Quasi senza accorgertene un bel giorno capirai che cosa ti tiene legata a lui. Se è amore o se non lo è più.
Ma lo saprai. Perchè *tu *sei donna in divenire non cristallizzata.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che ha senso, è uno stralegittimissimo fottuto senso. Se decidi di rimanere nonostante la mazzata è perchè allontanarti probabilmente ti farebbe ancor piu male, e quindi per lenire la sofferenza ti fai domande su domande e cerchi risposte su risposte benchè sia tutto, o quasi, inutile.
> 
> lo vogliamo chiamare amore ? e chiamamolo cosi se ci pare , se ci fa bene, se ci fa stare meglio con noi stessi.



Io non conosco la tua storia.

Tu scrivi, "per lenire la sofferenza". Io ti rispondo è giusto quello che scrivi.
Ma ora dimmi un paio di cose, punto primo, la sofferenza di cosa? dello sbaglio di un'altra persona? 
Punto secondo, se hai deciso di rimanere assieme a tuo marito si presume che ci sia amore da parte di entrambi, è giusto continuare a soffrire ad oltranza nei confronti di entrambi? 


Non ho voluto dilungarmi, perchè avrei potuto, ma vorrei essere diciamo sintetico, in questa maniera non si corre il rischio di andare avanti come se fossi io il protagonista, e nel frattempo capisco meglio te.
Sempre che tu voglia, o hai questa pazienza, magari a volte scoccia anche per mille motivi inerenti al forum e non.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> come sto?
> 
> 
> se dico bene sarebbe una menzogna, se dico male mi sputo in faccia.
> ...



Se ricordo bene, ho visto il tuo viso. :inlove: :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non conosco la tua storia.
> 
> Tu scrivi, "per lenire la sofferenza". Io ti rispondo è giusto quello che scrivi.
> Ma ora dimmi un paio di cose, punto primo, la sofferenza di cosa? dello sbaglio di un'altra persona?
> ...



:sbatti:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La fine delle mie motivazioni.
> Mi separerei da lui e comincerei un nuovo capitolo della mia vita.




ma tu l appiglio lo dai, *ci sei*, sei al suo fianco.
e questo aspetto lo rassicura sicuramente.


quanto sia funzionale al suo malessere per capirlo meglio,questo me lo chiedo indipendentemente dalla tua scelta .


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Non ho voluto dilungarmi, perchè avrei potuto continuare scrivendo altro, ma vorrei essere diciamo sintetico, in questa maniera non si corre il rischio di andare avanti come se fossi io il protagonista, e nel frattempo capisco meglio te.
Sempre che tu voglia, o hai questa pazienza, magari a volte scoccia anche per mille motivi inerenti al forum e non.


Scusa e scusatemi, ho aggiustato il tutto.

Ma quando scrivo, la mente mi corre e la mano non riesce ad andargli dietro.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti:



:calcio:Odio l'isterismo. Amo il confronto.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non conosco la tua storia.
> 
> Tu scrivi, "per lenire la sofferenza". Io ti rispondo è giusto quello che scrivi.
> Ma ora dimmi un paio di cose, punto primo, la sofferenza di cosa? dello sbaglio di un'altra persona?
> ...



Ultimo non stavo parlando di me. 


io sono separata in casa .e  condiviamo  tetto  e anche il lavoro, purtroppo. ma ancora per poco. spero.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo sia normale nel dopo.
> Anche io per molto tempo dopo non sapevo se quello che provavo per Mattia era *amore, odio, schifo, rabbia...provavo tutto e il contrario di tutto, con in picchi davvero "sublimi". In alto e in basso.*
> Le emozioni che si placano e si differenziano fanno parte di un percorso sempre in divenire.
> Quasi senza accorgertene un bel giorno capirai che cosa ti tiene legata a lui. Se è amore o se non lo è più.
> Ma lo saprai. Perchè *tu *sei donna in divenire non cristallizzata.


Il neretto è esattamente ciò che provo.




Tebe! Quanto affetto! Ricambio :bleah:


----------



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio:Odio l'isterismo. Amo il confronto.


Davvero?
Non avrei detto.
ma guarda cosa si scopre.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu l appiglio lo dai, *ci sei*, sei al suo fianco.
> e questo aspetto lo rassicura sicuramente.
> 
> 
> quanto sia funzionale al suo malessere per capirlo meglio,questo me lo chiedo indipendentemente dalla tua scelta .



Non saprei risponderti.


----------



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non saprei risponderti.


Mi pare anche normale Mille.
Pagate  un terapista con tanto di laurea ed esperienza per capirlo ed aiutarvi.
Mi sembra.


----------



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il neretto è esattamente ciò che provo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lo so.
Ci possiamo chiamare Tebe, Circe, Mille o come vuoi, che le "emozioni" per il primo periodo sono tutte uguali in una memoria collettiva quasi.

Poi le strade si differenziano, ma la merda all'inizio è uguale.

boccaglio?:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Lo racconto* solo *per narrare una esperienza : un mio amico era entrato in depressione . decide di frequentare una terapista.

dopo qualche settimana si innamora,quindi  circolazione a fiumi di ormoni che fanno bene lui si sente meglio.

richiede di continuare la  terapia...e gliela negano.

gli rispondono che se non avesse eliminato questa new entry( sta ragazza) sarebbe stato inutile continuare, lui stava bene quindi non ve ne era il motivo.

mi ha sempre lasciata perplessa sta cosa...

e ho cercato di capirla con gli strumenti che ho. pochi.

ecco perchè mi sono permessa di fare quella domanda a Mille.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non saprei risponderti.


eh...lo so...dovrebbero saperlo i testoni che lo analizzano.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

a volte mi chiedo a quanto possano servire...nutro non poche perplessità.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi pare anche normale Mille.
> Pagate  un terapista con tanto di laurea ed esperienza per capirlo ed aiutarvi.
> Mi sembra.


tebe, la mia osservazione non vuole sostituire quella di un terapeuta con " tanto di laurea e pagato".  le ho fatto quella domanda senza la presunzione che mi si vuole velatamente attribuire.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri, seduta lampo. 
Il terapeuta ci consigliato su cosa focalizzarci in questo momento. 
Ho chiesto un po' di chiarimenti su alcuni punti venuti fuori durante l'incontro, come l'incapacità del mio lui di chiedere aiuto prima di tradirmi, "negando gli aspetti depressivi derivati dalla nostra lontananza". Ho ascoltato quindi il tentativo di spiegare le stesse cose da parte del mio forse-compagno, si è sforzato di dirmi come si sentisse e cosa provasse, pensieri non proprio razionali detti a parole, un casino. 

In cucina abbiamo parlato ancora del suo ritorno in ufficio.
Secondo la tabella di marcia dovrebbe avvenire a metà novembre, ma ammetto di crederci poco.
E' vero, con le altre persone balbetta di meno, ma è comunque teso da morire, parla poco e lentamente.
Sarebbe un bel passo in avanti, nel frattempo avrà solo sedute in solitaria.

Lui è cautamente ottimista, durante la settimana ha già sentito dei colleghi al telefono per degli aggiornamenti e per farsi mandare un po' di materiale via mail. Tutto in mia presenza, balbettando ad alta voce, finché non gli ho detto di mollarmi.
- Senza offesa, ma che palle! Ho capito che non stai facendo sesso telefonico! Vai di là!

Mentre scolavo la pasta è sbiancato e ha cominciato a sussurrare dicendomi di non preoccuparmi per l'altra, poi si è accartocciato e l'ho bloccato prima che crollasse.
- Sul serio, ho capito. Per oggi basta. Ok?

Dopo cena sono uscita con degli amici per rilassarmi, lui ha preferito passare la serata a guardare la tv. Meglio, avevo bisogno di staccare.

Tornata poco prima dell'una, lui già pronto per dormire sul divano e non tenermi sveglia con il sonno agitato post-terapia. Luce accesa e taccuino per gli appunti in mano, preso dall'aggiunta di nuove note, nemmeno un "ciao".
Ho girato un po' per casa e l'ho sfiorato dicendogli "buonanotte". E' saltato urlando come se fossi elettrica. 
Miei lacrimoni di frustrazione/stanchezza/non so cosa.
- No no no, Mille! Non ti ho sentita entrare!
E' corso in cucina a prendermi un bicchiere d'acqua, mi ha chiesto della serata, chi c'era e se mi ero divertita.
Ha provato a calmarmi. Mi sono messa a ridere quando me ne sono resa conto e siamo rimasti a parlare fino a tardi.

Stamattina mi sono svegliata appallottolata contro di lui.
Tenerissimi, ma ho il collo a pezzi per la posizione innaturale sul divano.








.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lo racconto* solo *per narrare una esperienza : un mio amico era entrato in depressione . decide di frequentare una terapista.
> 
> dopo qualche settimana si innamora,quindi  circolazione a fiumi di ormoni che fanno bene lui si sente meglio.
> 
> ...


E' da irresponsabili chiedere di terminare una storia che ci fa stare bene.

Ma il discorso di terapia potrebbe essere giusto, se lo scopo era di farlo star bene. Visto che la depressione non ha nulla a che fare con star bene, penso che hanno però sbagliato le basi e il percorso della terapia ... insomma, tutto.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' da irresponsabili chiedere di terminare una storia che ci fa stare bene.
> 
> Ma il discorso di terapia potrebbe essere giusto, se lo scopo era di farlo star bene. Visto che la depressione non ha nulla a che fare con star bene, penso che hanno però sbagliato le basi e il percorso della terapia ... insomma, tutto.


e infatti, anche a me è parsa assurda come motivazione.


ma che ne so...forse erano incompetenti, e tu mi stai confermando che lo siano davvero stati.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri, seduta lampo.
> Il terapeuta ci consigliato su cosa focalizzarci in questo momento.
> Ho chiesto un po' di chiarimenti su alcuni punti venuti fuori durante l'incontro, come l'incapacità del mio lui di chiedere aiuto prima di tradirmi, "negando gli aspetti depressivi derivati dalla nostra lontananza". Ho ascoltato quindi il tentativo di spiegare le stesse cose da parte del mio forse-compagno, si è sforzato di dirmi come si sentisse e cosa provasse, pensieri non proprio razionali detti a parole, un casino.
> 
> ...


Mille, se non ricordo male sul lavoro c'è ancora_ quella _vero?


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e infatti, anche a me è parsa assurda come motivazione.
> 
> 
> ma che ne so...forse erano incompetenti, e tu mi stai confermando che lo siano davvero stati.


Non avevo commentato prima la cosa, ma sembra incredibile. Bho.




dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, se non ricordo male sul lavoro c'è ancora_ quella _vero?


Ricordi bene, è ancora lì. 
Si vedranno quotidianamente e ammetto che la cosa mi irrita al momento. 
Soprattutto perché non mi immagino il mio forse-compagno affrontarla con sicurezza, è più probabile che si chiuda in bagno a piangere supplicandola di lasciarlo stare.

Edit: Estremizzo eh, non dico letteralmente. Almeno spero.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non avevo commentato prima la cosa, ma sembra incredibile. Bho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhh..ecco perchè non vuole tornare...


miii eppero'...nun ze pote mica fare accussi...

e ti credo che ti irriti Mille, tu devi fare tutto *da sola: e* superare quello che ha fatto per mesi, e non un giorno.

e lui che non aiuta.

si è disperato, sta male... e ho rispetto per questo, ma a te chi diavolo ti aiuta ? 


Ora ti devi ciucciare anche l immaginazione di lui che si chiude in bagno perchè non ce la fa a gestire la presenza della tipa.

Mille, sei ammirevole.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Ottobre 2012)

per me prima va a lavorare e meglio è. o ci va o ci va.

( ma è in malattia ora ? )


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> per me prima va a lavorare e meglio è. o ci va o ci va.
> 
> ( ma è in malattia ora ? )


Si, è in malattia.

Comunque ci andrà, anche il terapeuta lo vuole fuori di casa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e infatti, anche a me è parsa assurda come motivazione.
> 
> 
> ma che ne so...*forse erano incompetenti*, e tu mi stai confermando che lo siano davvero stati.


E' diffiicile da dirsi, perché forse la richiesta è stata di concentrarsi solo sul "star bene" e ignorare la depressione del tutto. Potrebbe essere il caso se la persona in cura non l'ha mai sofferta.

Poi non sono professionista (e non lo sarò mai) ma solo studioso, non mi permetto di giudicare le scelte di chi fa lo strizzacervelli per mestiere. A volte il rito abbreviato potrebbe essere molto efficiente. Conoscendo i meccanismi della mente, si possono ottenere risultati impressionanti con sedute lampo. In effetti si tratta di piazzare bene una battuta. E in questo siamo esperti quasi tutti. La differenza sta forse nel fatto che lo psicologo ha studiato le battute e sa come piazzarle, mentre noi andiamo a tentativi.


----------



## aliante (21 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non credo che sia solo paura la sua...



guardami ora, guardami adesso, 
appoggiami la mano sul cuore 
per sentire se sono ancora lo stesso. 
guardami bene, 
dimmi se questo è ancora il mio sorriso, 
quello che tu conosci a meraviglia, 
quello che ti assomiglia, 
no, perché io sono lontano... 

come se fuori piovesse non ci fosse mai il sole 
e mi mancasse il cuore di avere un nuovo giorno,
lontano 
come se mi sognassi in un tremendo sogno 
che non mi sveglio mai 
e ricomincia sempre 
da dove non ci sei. 

guardami ora, guardami con tenerezza, 
il tempo non mi passa mai, 
è di una smisurata lentezza. 
guardami ancora, anche se non ti rispondo, 
e se mi cerca qualcuno, digli che lo richiamo, 
e che sono momentaneamente andato lontano, 
a cercare il mio cane, l'albero dei fagioli, 
il soldato di stagno, l'uomo del tiro a segno, 

lontano, 
dove se vinco o perdo ora non ha importanza 
perché questo lontano è solo un'altra stanza, 
lontano 
come un pesce in acquario, la fine di un binario 
per non sapermi mai in fondo alla paura 
in questa notte scura. 

dio com'è difficile 
vedermi così lontano lontano lontano, 
non riconoscermi più nell'uomo che sognava, 
e che teneva tutto il mondo stretto nella sua mano. 
lontano come se io non fossi più 
quello che io amo 
e rivivessi all'infinito un'infinita sera, 
così tremendamente lontano. 

guardami ora, guardami adesso, 
appoggiami la mano sul cuore, 
per sentire se sono ancora lo stesso. 
guardami dentro, 
perché qui dentro tu sei la sola 
che puoi entrare e inventare 
l'unica possibile parola 
perché io torni da lontano.

come se all'improvviso s'illuminasse il cielo, 
riconoscessi il sole, vedessi il mio dolore, 
lontano, 
piccolo come un punto lo strappo di quel pianto... 


('Momentaneamente lontano', R. Vecchioni)


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

*aliante*

non potevi trovarla piu adatta.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi era venuta in mente questa canzone.

E cavolo, lui è lontanissimo da stamattina, sono a pezzi.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi, di nuovo sveglia all'alba e ancora mezzo delirio...

Sono uscita a correre per riflettere, ho ripensato a tutto quello che ho passato da giugno, con l'aggiunta del nuovo tassello a mia disposizione. Al mio ritorno ho trovato la colazione pronta, lui sparito. 
Nascosto in cantina a spostare per l'ennesima volta tutti gli scatoloni, agitatissimo. 
Ok, ha bisogno delle sue attività ripetitive per calmarsi, ma stare al buio a respirare polvere no.
- Cosa c'è? Che ti succede all'improvviso?
Un altro attacco brutto di ansia/depressione. Mi fissa un attimo serio, poi lacrime e "cosa ti ho fatto". 
Motivi per impazzire in quel momento? Lo sa solo lui. 
L'ho trascinato fuori e gli ho preso la testa tra le mani per obbligarlo a guardarmi negli occhi.
Gli ho detto che quando ho deciso di restare immaginavo una storia del genere, adesso ho un grumo di rabbia pura da smaltire ma gli ho ricordato tutti i progressi che ha fatto fino ad ora, che parlare del tradimento era un passo necessario, di non rifugiarsi nel mutismo perché tutti i momenti migliori di questo periodo li abbiamo avuti parlando, quando si è aperto. L'attesa è stata pesante per entrambi, ma lui ha usato questo tempo per riflettere, non mi ha fatto aspettare solo per raccontarmi una storiella per sminuire il suo gesto o scaricare le colpe su di me. 

Gli ho dato due alternative: tornare di sotto e sprecare ore della sua vita oppure farsi una doccia, andare in camera da letto per rilassarsi con i suoi esercizi e scrivere sul suo cavolo di taccuino per avere qualcosa da dire in terapia.
Dopo essere rimasto fuori in cortile per un po' ha scelto la seconda, ora è chiuso di là, silenzio tombale.
Quanta rabbia, è come essere da sola.


----------



## Diletta (21 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi, di nuovo sveglia all'alba e ancora mezzo delirio...
> 
> Sono uscita a correre per riflettere, ho ripensato a tutto quello che ho passato da giugno, con l'aggiunta del nuovo tassello a mia disposizione. Al mio ritorno ho trovato la colazione pronta, lui sparito.
> Nascosto in cantina a spostare per l'ennesima volta tutti gli scatoloni, agitatissimo.
> ...



Sì, ma credimi, anche se fosse la persona più disponibile all'aiuto di questo mondo, a sbrogliare questi eventi ti sentiresti comunque da sola, provi un vuoto dentro incolmabile nonostante lui ti stia accanto e lo faccia nel modo migliore. 
Ricordati sempre che il tuo punto di osservazione è e sarà sempre diverso dal suo perché i ruoli lo sono e questo crea la sensazione di vuoto e solitudine.

Ti volevo anche dire che secondo me uno scoglio grandissimo è il fatto che si rivedranno al lavoro e dovranno giocoforza condividere lo stesso spazio. La cosa non ti sconvolge?
Se no, sei davvero una donna fuori dal comune, dotata di una forza straordinaria.
Una donna vincente e protagonista della sua vita.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma credimi, anche se fosse la persona più disponibile all'aiuto di questo mondo, a sbrogliare questi eventi ti sentiresti comunque da sola, provi un vuoto dentro incolmabile nonostante lui ti stia accanto e lo faccia nel modo migliore.
> Ricordati sempre che il tuo punto di osservazione è e sarà sempre diverso dal suo perché i ruoli lo sono e questo crea la sensazione di vuoto e solitudine.
> 
> Ti volevo anche dire che secondo me uno scoglio grandissimo è il fatto che si rivedranno al lavoro e dovranno giocoforza condividere lo stesso spazio. La cosa non ti sconvolge?
> ...


Invece si, la sola idea che passino le giornate insieme mi fa stare male.
Se tornasse a lavorare domani sono sicura che nel migliore dei casi si rinchiuderebbe nel suo ufficio per non vederla e tornerebbe a casa pronto per una crisi. Non so come gestirà la pressione e nemmeno che tipo di rapporto avrà con lei.

Lui per ora giura e piange quando ne parliamo, non è proprio il massimo per vivere la cosa con fiducia e serenità.


----------



## Circe (21 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi, di nuovo sveglia all'alba e ancora mezzo delirio...
> 
> Sono uscita a correre per riflettere, ho ripensato a tutto quello che ho passato da giugno, con l'aggiunta del nuovo tassello a mia disposizione. Al mio ritorno ho trovato la colazione pronta, lui sparito.
> Nascosto in cantina a spostare per l'ennesima volta tutti gli scatoloni, agitatissimo.
> ...


Quello che ti scrivo non é una verità non é un giudizio. Quindi prendilo solo come un'osservazione obiettiva di un terzo occhio tra voi. Premetto che anch'io sono in terapia, ma da sola. Perché volevo salvare me da tutta la catastrofe che mi ha colpito. Non so se sai la mia storia..ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva con la mia amica da 5 anni. Sto ancora con lui. Ma è cambiato tutto. 
Ora.....io vedo una donna che é stata tradita e delusa.....fare la mamma. Lui sta facendo il bimbo. Tu dovresti essere consolata , amata e riverita e gli stai facendo da infermiera. Perché ? Lo ami? X me é un istinto materno. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Me lo chiedo sempre Anch'io che tipo di sentimento porta una persona che ha subito un simile affronto dal proprio compagno ....a tenerselo al proprio fianco . E non so rispondere. A me sta servendo a crescere e a capire. Ma lui mi tratta come una regina. Manca che mi fa da tappetino. Tu mi sembri 'cornuta e mazziata'. Perché ti stai trattando così? Perché malgrado tutto devi ancora essere comprensiva? alzati e fatti rispettare, é un dovere che lui ha nei tuoi confronti. E se non si riprende....prima o poi ti sentirai soffocare! Ti auguro di uscirne al più presto...io da molto più di un anno ci sto dentro e non ne vengo ancora fuori. Ma io sono al primo posto, e i suoi momenti pietosi se li sbatte da solo, xche io non voglio farne parte.....


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Quello che ti scrivo non é una verità non é un giudizio. Quindi prendilo solo come un'osservazione obiettiva di un terzo occhio tra voi. Premetto che anch'io sono in terapia, ma da sola. Perché volevo salvare me da tutta la catastrofe che mi ha colpito. Non so se sai la mia storia..ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva con la mia amica da 5 anni. Sto ancora con lui. Ma è cambiato tutto.
> Ora.....io vedo una donna che é stata tradita e delusa.....fare la mamma. Lui sta facendo il bimbo. Tu dovresti essere consolata , amata e riverita e gli stai facendo da infermiera. Perché ? Lo ami? X me é un istinto materno. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Me lo chiedo sempre Anch'io che tipo di sentimento porta una persona che ha subito un simile affronto dal proprio compagno ....a tenerselo al proprio fianco . E non so rispondere. A me sta servendo a crescere e a capire. Ma lui mi tratta come una regina. Manca che mi fa da tappetino. Tu mi sembri 'cornuta e mazziata'. Perché ti stai trattando così? Perché malgrado tutto devi ancora essere comprensiva? alzati e fatti rispettare, é un dovere che lui ha nei tuoi confronti. E se non si riprende....prima o poi ti sentirai soffocare! Ti auguro di uscirne al più presto...io da molto più di un anno ci sto dentro e non ne vengo ancora fuori. Ma io sono al primo posto, e i suoi momenti pietosi se li sbatte da solo, xche io non voglio farne parte.....



brava Circe, massiccia e incazzata. cosi si deve essere.


----------



## Tuba (21 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non mi era venuta in mente questa canzone.
> 
> E cavolo, lui è lontanissimo da stamattina, sono a pezzi.


Venerdì ne stavo ascoltando un'altra. Sempre di Vecchioni. E alla prima strofa mi è venuta in mente la tua storia 

Non l'ho postata perchè mi sembrava un pò pessimista. Dai te la posto uguale per esorcizzare 



> E' lui che torna a casa sbronzo quasi tutte le sere
> e quel silenzio tra noi due che sembra non finire,
> quando lo svesto. lo rivesto e poi lo metto a letto,
> e quelle lettere che scrive e poi non sa spedirmi...
> ...


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Quello che ti scrivo non é una verità non é un giudizio. Quindi prendilo solo come un'osservazione obiettiva di un terzo occhio tra voi. Premetto che anch'io sono in terapia, ma da sola. Perché volevo salvare me da tutta la catastrofe che mi ha colpito. Non so se sai la mia storia..ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva con la mia amica da 5 anni. Sto ancora con lui. Ma è cambiato tutto.
> Ora.....io vedo una donna che é stata tradita e delusa.....fare la mamma. Lui sta facendo il bimbo. Tu dovresti essere consolata , amata e riverita e gli stai facendo da infermiera. Perché ? Lo ami? X me é un istinto materno. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Me lo chiedo sempre Anch'io che tipo di sentimento porta una persona che ha subito un simile affronto dal proprio compagno ....a tenerselo al proprio fianco . E non so rispondere. A me sta servendo a crescere e a capire. Ma lui mi tratta come una regina. Manca che mi fa da tappetino. Tu mi sembri 'cornuta e mazziata'. Perché ti stai trattando così? Perché malgrado tutto devi ancora essere comprensiva? alzati e fatti rispettare, é un dovere che lui ha nei tuoi confronti. E se non si riprende....prima o poi ti sentirai soffocare! Ti auguro di uscirne al più presto...io da molto più di un anno ci sto dentro e non ne vengo ancora fuori. Ma io sono al primo posto, e i suoi momenti pietosi se li sbatte da solo, xche io non voglio farne parte.....


Io...faccio fatica anche a vedere un uomo/bambino quando mi regala giornate come questa, lo chiamo larva da parecchi post. Non è per cattiveria, ma si riduce in uno stato che rende impossibile pensare alla convivenza, al suoritorno in ufficio, al fatto che interagisca con qualcuno, a tutto. Certo, ci sono dei momenti in cui mi da segnali di speranza per la sua ripresa, ma sono molto meno eclatanti e durano poco.

L'ho già detto, non mi sento mamma nemmeno nei momenti più bui, infermiera a volte, compagna non sempre, ma di sicuro mi vedo come una donna stanca. 
Hai ragione, in questo momento lui dovrebbe essere preso dal riconquistare me e la mia fiducia se davvero mi amasse come dice. Ora è distrutto per mille motivi e l'unica cosa che riesce a fare è ricostruire se stesso molto lentamente. Se non mi allontanerò prima della sua ripresa e se decideremo di continuare, forse ci sarà anche la rifondazione della coppia, chi lo sa. Non è comunque il motivo per cui sono rimasta.
Nel frattempo piacerebbe anche a me non dover far parte di questi momenti, ma sapevo a cosa andavo incontro quando l'ho ritrovato irriconoscibile dopo due mesi di disperazione e isolamento. Lo sapevo ma fa male e devo sfogarmi. Con dei confidenti, qui, da sola, in qualunque modo possibile. 

Se non fossi coinvolta così tanto in questa vicenda ti darei ragione al 100%, per come sto riesco a dirti solo che terrò conto del tuo intervento perché non è banale, il rischio che mi annulli senza accorgermene fa parte del gioco a cui ho voluto partecipare.

Ho letto parte della tua storia, mi dispiace davvero, tradita anche nell'amicizia. Orribile.

Un abbraccio e grazie per gli auguri.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Venerdì ne stavo ascoltando un'altra. Sempre di Vecchioni. E alla prima strofa mi è venuta in mente la tua storia
> 
> Non l'ho postata perchè mi sembrava un pò pessimista. Dai te la posto uguale per esorcizzare


Preferisco la prima.:mrgreen:
Mi è piaciuta, grazie.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io...faccio fatica anche a vedere un uomo/bambino quando mi regala giornate come questa, lo chiamo *larva* da parecchi post. Non è per cattiveria, ma si riduce in uno stato che rende impossibile pensare alla convivenza, al suoritorno in ufficio, al fatto che interagisca con qualcuno, a tutto. Certo, ci sono dei momenti in cui mi da segnali di speranza per la sua ripresa, ma sono molto meno eclatanti e durano poco.
> 
> L'ho già detto, non mi sento mamma nemmeno nei momenti più bui, infermiera a volte, compagna non sempre, ma di sicuro mi vedo come una donna stanca.
> Hai ragione, in questo momento lui dovrebbe essere preso dal riconquistare me e la mia fiducia se davvero mi amasse come dice. Ora è distrutto per mille motivi e l'unica cosa che riesce a fare è ricostruire se stesso molto lentamente. Se non mi allontanerò prima della sua ripresa e se decideremo di continuare, forse ci sarà anche la rifondazione della coppia, chi lo sa. Non è comunque il motivo per cui sono rimasta.
> ...


la depressione è così
ti rende una larva
ti toglie tutte le capacità
ti paralizza
la ricostruzione di se stessi
è un percorso molto complicato 
(il tempo necessario varia a seconda della storia personale)
non so dire se tu sei innamorata, o stai esprimendo un istinto materno
so che per rimanere vicino a una persona
che si trova in questo stato
richiede tanto amore
( a te stabilire di quale natura sia)
ci sono persone che al tuo posto 
sarebbero scappate a gambe levate
pazienza, ci vuole tanta pazienza
e non perdere mai la speranza
:smile:
a


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io...faccio fatica anche a vedere un uomo/bambino quando mi regala giornate come questa, lo chiamo larva da parecchi post. Non è per cattiveria, ma si riduce in uno stato che rende impossibile pensare alla convivenza, al suoritorno in ufficio, al fatto che interagisca con qualcuno, a tutto. Certo, ci sono dei momenti in cui mi da segnali di speranza per la sua ripresa, ma sono molto meno eclatanti e durano poco.
> 
> L'ho già detto, non mi sento mamma nemmeno nei momenti più bui, infermiera a volte, compagna non sempre, ma di sicuro mi vedo come una donna stanca.
> Hai ragione, in questo momento lui dovrebbe essere preso dal riconquistare me e la mia fiducia se davvero mi amasse come dice. *Ora è distrutto per mille motivi e l'unica cosa che riesce a fare è ricostruire se stesso molto lentamente*. Se non mi allontanerò prima della sua ripresa e se decideremo di continuare, forse ci sarà anche la rifondazione della coppia, chi lo sa. Non è comunque il motivo per cui sono rimasta.
> ...


Se il psicologo è bravo, sta rallentando questo processo, perché possa ravanare nel passato senza le difese alzate, e fargli affrontare i suoi problemi anche se non vuole. Nella psicoterapia normale, ci vogliono anni per raggiungere questo grado di apertura e l'occasione di ora è unica e va sfruttata fino in fondo.

Tuttavia penso, che un uomo dovrebbe poter decidere quando lasciare che qualcuno gli tocchi il cuore e quando sconvolgere la sua vita al punto di metterlo di fronte a decisioni elementari e cristalline. Il tuo compagno ora no ha scelta. Deve. E non so fino a dove gli potrebbe essere utile e fin dove gli è invece dannoso.

L'altro lato è il freddo calcolatore tuttora in funzione. Sa, come larva non dovrà andare a lavoro e non dovrà assumersi nessuna responsibilità. Sa di non essere depresso e che non soffre nessun disturbo, ma non sa essere onesto con se stesso. Onestamente, pensi davvero che tornerà al lavoro? Io no.

Per me ci vuole un cambiamento di registro su tutti i fronti: disdire il suo lavoro, andare a vivere in un'altra città, cambiare mobili, abitudini, vestiti. Da una parte bisogna eliminare tutti i bui ricordi del presente e passato, dall'altro togliere ogni appoggio e certezze, tutte le sicurezze. Ma penso che sia impossibile. E poi è una decisione che dovrebbe prendere lui, e se non ha un motivo davvero molto valido, non lo farà mai. Nessuno lo farebbe.

Eppure, è così semplice ricominciare dal nulla. Quando non si possiede più nulla, può solo migliorare. E fin quando non ha toccato fondo, non avrà voglia o intenzione di crescere, perché gli fa comodo restare dove è, dove tutto gli è dovuto in cambio di una misera collaborazione con tanti mi-ma-mo.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Ottobre 2012)

Sono daccordo con Qui. 

le paure se non vuoi affrontare oggi non le affronterai mai.lo aggiungo solo come morale della favola,e senza la presunzione di insegnare niente a nessuno.

ogni giorno ne dovremmo affrontare una.

poi un ' altra

e poi un ' altra ancora.

è  solo affrontandole che si recupera quello che abbiamo perso o mai trovato in noi stessi. ma se non c'è volontà, e se tutto si muove o non si muove assecondando questi comportamenti non c'è crescita, e se non c'è crescita i nostri comportamenti saranno reiterati a vita, col rischio che  comporterà.


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Invece si, la sola idea che passino le giornate insieme mi fa stare male.
> Se tornasse a lavorare domani sono sicura che nel migliore dei casi si rinchiuderebbe nel suo ufficio per non vederla e tornerebbe a casa pronto per una crisi. Non so come gestirà la pressione e nemmeno che tipo di rapporto avrà con lei.
> 
> Lui per ora giura e piange quando ne parliamo, non è proprio il massimo per vivere la cosa con fiducia e serenità.


Mille, il tuo compagno ha avuto un crollo psicologico importante, anche io lo ebbi...ma per il tradimento e quello che vedo in lui lo rivedo in me.
Cosa puoi fare? In casi diversi non te o avrei consigliato, ma in questo mi spiace dirti, lui è co-responsabile del suo crollo psicologico, ma l'altro attore è lei. 
Ci si accorge da tante cose se una persona è atta a tradire o meno, il tuo lui non è atto e questo lo ha distrutto, probilmente lei lo aveva visto, ed anche se è stata chiara con lui, non puoi comandare il subconscio.

Consiglio del momento, quando lui tornerà al lavoro è il caso che quella donna si metta in ferie il tempo più lungo possibile...lo deve a lui, in quanto concausa della sua "malattia",  poi quando il tuo lui si sarà ripreso è il caso che si cerchi un nuovo lavoro, in quanto o lei o lui in quel posto lì!


----------



## Duchessa (22 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se il psicologo è bravo, sta rallentando questo processo, perché possa ravanare nel passato senza le difese alzate, e fargli affrontare i suoi problemi anche se non vuole. Nella psicoterapia normale, ci vogliono anni per raggiungere questo grado di apertura e l'occasione di ora è unica e va sfruttata fino in fondo.
> 
> Tuttavia penso, che un uomo dovrebbe poter decidere quando lasciare che qualcuno gli tocchi il cuore e quando sconvolgere la sua vita al punto di metterlo di fronte a decisioni elementari e cristalline. Il tuo compagno ora no ha scelta. Deve. E non so fino a dove gli potrebbe essere utile e fin dove gli è invece dannoso.
> 
> ...


Approvo tutto!


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mille, il tuo compagno ha avuto un crollo psicologico importante, anche io lo ebbi...ma per il tradimento e quello che vedo in lui lo rivedo in me.
> Cosa puoi fare? In casi diversi non te o avrei consigliato, ma in questo mi spiace dirti, lui è co-responsabile del suo crollo psicologico, ma l'altro attore è lei.
> Ci si accorge da tante cose se una persona è atta a tradire o meno, il tuo lui non è atto e questo lo ha distrutto, probilmente lei lo aveva visto, ed anche se è stata chiara con lui, non puoi comandare il subconscio.
> 
> Consiglio del momento, quando lui tornerà al lavoro è il caso che quella donna si metta in ferie il tempo più lungo possibile...lo deve a lui, in quanto concausa della sua "malattia",  poi quando il tuo lui si sarà ripreso è il caso che si cerchi un nuovo lavoro, in quanto o lei o lui in quel posto lì!


O lei o lui.
Sarebbe bello, ma la vedo dura.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri, dopo la crisi del mio lui.
Ho approffittato del bel tempo per pranzare in cortile, leggere al sole e raccogliere un po' di melagrane.
Nemmeno un po' di curiosità per andare a vedere come stava, sono stata sulla scala tra i rami e mi sono sentita meglio. Mi accontento di cose semplici per riprendermi, però questo continuo alternarsi di emozioni è snervante.

Nel pomeriggio è uscito dalla camera da letto e ha ricominciato a balbettarmi dietro con cautela.
- Mille, scusa, non volevo rovinarti la giornata.
- Come stai ora? Meglio?
- Si, grazie a te.
Tentativo imbarazzato di abbracciarmi, si è bloccato indeciso, mi ha messo le mani sulle spalle e mi ha dato due pacche...
- Non siamo nemmeno sposati! Cosa penserà la gente di noi?
Ha riso, mezzo abbraccio. 

E' dura sopportare sbalzi d'umore così pesanti e il dover essere sempre io a riportare la calma.
L'ultima settimana è stata ancora più tremenda del solito, tanti gli abissi di depressione che hanno inghiottito i suoi pochi segni di vita, ieri il più profondo. In pratica dalla seduta di lunedì scorso abbiamo sempre parlato e pianto, a volte è servito per chiarirci, altre solo per stare peggio. Lui da oggi comincia una nuova fase della terapia, obiettivo ufficio. Intanto continueranno ad esserci le nostre discussioni, qualche sua crisi e non so quanto sarà pesante il prossimo mese.

Forse gli chiederò di andare via per qualche giorno.
Non saprei che altro inventarmi per ricaricare le batterie. 



O.T.
Ecco i frutti migliori e il mio preferito , diviso con lui.
Ce ne sono ancora tanti, ma non sono maturi.


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> O lei o lui.
> Sarebbe bello, ma la vedo dura.


Bhe, mi sembra il minimo che si chieda questo a lui dopo che si sarà ristabilito, per me sarebbe il minimo per vedere la buona volontà ed il giusto pegno da pagare per chi al posto di lavorare ha cazzeggiato.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, mi sembra il minimo che si chieda questo a lui dopo che si sarà ristabilito, per me sarebbe il minimo per vedere la buona volontà ed il giusto pegno da pagare per chi al posto di lavorare ha cazzeggiato.


Di sicuro starei molto meglio se non si vedessero. Mi salvo questo commento come cosa di cui parlargli più avanti. 

Per ora è difficile pensare ad un cambio di sede o di azienda.


----------



## Daniele (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Di sicuro starei molto meglio se non si vedessero. Mi salvo questo commento come cosa di cui parlargli più avanti.


Ovvio che questo è un poi, ma in futuro, quando tutto sarà finito tu perderai le tue forze ed in quel frangente...la rabbia ti verrà fuori. Io ho sentito la rabbia venire fuori dopo 1 anno di tentativi a vuoto di stare meglio, dii superare il tradimento e questo è abbastanza brutto da vivere...li dovrai scoppiare e farlo nei modi e nelle maniere che più faranno bene a te. Io personalmente avrei sfregiato l'amante della mia ex...o meglio castrato a calci nelle balle.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri, dopo la crisi del mio lui.
> Ho approffittato del bel tempo per pranzare in cortile, leggere al sole e raccogliere un po' di melagrane.
> Nemmeno un po' di curiosità per andare a vedere come stava, sono stata sulla scala tra i rami e mi sono sentita meglio. Mi accontento di cose semplici per riprendermi, però questo continuo alternarsi di emozioni è snervante.
> 
> ...


bellissimo il melograno; bello l'albero, meravigliosi i frutti che mischiati a fiori e piante offrono le più svariate combinazioni decorative.
perdona la superficialità ma per ora della vostra storia preferisco leggere senza commentare


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> [...]
> L'altro lato è il freddo calcolatore tuttora in funzione. Sa, come larva non dovrà andare a lavoro e non dovrà assumersi nessuna responsibilità. Sa di non essere depresso e che non soffre nessun disturbo, ma non sa essere onesto con se stesso. Onestamente, pensi davvero che tornerà al lavoro? Io no.
> [...]


I tuoi commenti hanno il dono/la maledizione di farmi pensare tutto il giorno.

Mi spieghi la parte di post che ho riportato? Non capisco la tua convinzione. Forse te l'ho già chiesto, ma non ricordo oppure non ho capito,  se hai già risposto a una domanda simile.


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ecco, è la stessa cosa che mi ha detto un collega/amico del cuore. In pratica ha passato la giornata a cercare di farmi ragionare.
> - Hanno scopato, cosa vuoi che facciano due persone che scopano? Godono e stanno bene, stop, lo sai già!
> Fuori dal letto si sbaciucchiavano e si mandavano messaggi, cosa vuoi che pensasse? Non farti del male Mille!
> Inutile piantarti dei chiodi in testa sapendo che il tuo uomo le faceva questo e lei gli faceva quello, sarebbe vouyerismo masochista e forse starebbe meglio solo lui. Se ti ha detto tanto e lo senti davvero pentito, concentrati su queste cose!
> ...


Perchè vuoi sapere tutto?   bisogno di un confronto?


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perchè vuoi sapere tutto?   bisogno di un confronto?


Non è un pensiero chiaro.
Ora che sono calma risponderei con un "non lo so" ed un "no"  alle rispettive domande. Dipende da come sto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> I tuoi commenti hanno il dono/la maledizione di farmi pensare tutto il giorno.
> 
> Mi spieghi la parte di post che ho riportato? Non capisco la tua convinzione. Forse te l'ho già chiesto, ma non ricordo oppure non ho capito,  se hai già risposto a una domanda simile.


Non sono d'accordo con Quib... ma credo che intendesse che è molto più'comodo' rifugiarsi nel suo stato, che difatto lo protegge dal doversi confrontare con la realtà. Difficilmente da una situazione del genere si esce se non con un evento traumatico. Perchè la paura ci crea alibi, ogni volta che ci troviamo in una situazione di paura giustificata e compresa da chi ci sta attorno, coccolati e protetti... chi ce lo fa fare di uscirne? Rimandiamo... troviamo un altro motivo, un'altra scusa che ci verrà appoggiata. Questo io ho capito. Però... non sono d'accordo, per due motivi: il primo... sta permanendo in questo stato da troppo poco tempo per essersi 'anchilosato'. Il secondo motivo: lui non è in una situazione di immobilismo, sta facendo progressi, anche se piccoli. E non ne fai se non hai la volontà di farli. Ma credo che i tempi del terapeuta siano corretti e non procrastinabili, qualunque motivo lui possa addurre.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> I tuoi commenti hanno il dono/la maledizione di farmi pensare tutto il giorno.
> 
> Mi spieghi la parte di post che ho riportato? Non capisco la tua convinzione. Forse te l'ho già chiesto, ma non ricordo oppure non ho capito,  se hai già risposto a una domanda simile.


... la tua storia ha il dono e la maledizione che ci penso in tutti i momenti liberi.

_ho assistito un coetaneo 15 anni fa a superare la sua eterna depressione mettendolo davanti a fatti che non mi sarei mai sognato a dover affrontare: depresso per modo di dire, stava autoconvincendosi che solo strisciando abbastanza lungo nella merda, la sua ragazza sarebbe tornata a vivere con lui il fidanzamento-non fidanzamento mandato avanti prima da 10 anni. effettivamente una convivenza a distanza con intervalli di scopate.

questa situazione ha esasperato la sua ragazza che un giorno si è separato definitivamente. lui, striscando, ha implorato sfortunatamente (per lui) anche me a dargli una mano. dopo averlo visto strisciare per un po', gli ho eliminato una per una le sue certezze e sostituito con "specchi". lo ho costretto a parlare di se stesso e rivelare la sua strategia, non solo a me ma anche a tutti i suoi amici, i quali si sono irrigiditi e non hanno più accettato la sua auto-commiserazione. e quindi ovunque andava, anche a casa sua, non trovava altro che spine e spigoli. praticamente non ha più potuto andare da nessuno senza dover affrontare sempre se stesso.

alla fine, ha voluto buttarsi giù dal quarto piano della sua casa. ho aperto la porta al balcone e ho detto: allora salta! si è avvicinato e piegato oltre la ringhiera (io sempre pronto a tirarlo in salvo) e così ha visto la morte in faccia. è stato l'interruttore che ha spento ogni cazzata. gli avrà anche bruciato qualche neurone, perché dopo non era più riconoscibile. ma sapeva cosa fare nella sua vita e come.

perché ti racconto questo? perché ha molti fattori in comune al tuo compagno. non era depresso ma fingeva di esserlo. non era onesto con se stesso e nemmeno con gli altri. era un caso disperato a livello psicologico, sfatto fin da piccolo. inaccettabile essere umano se non per la sua simpatia. era veramente simpatico, ma punto. si tradiva con piccole incongruenze e se glieli facevi notare, incorporava e perfezionava anche questi difetti di recita. era anche molto infantile e timido e per questo sfruttato ovunque.

quando prometto una cosa la mantengo, ma lui era convinto che mia promessa non sarebbe stata mantenuto. mi diceva un giorno, che se avesse avuto la certezza che non avrei mollato, non avrebbe mai chiesto aiuto D), ma pensava che io fossi l'ingrediente segreto per la sua sceneggiata. guarda, che mi ci volevano oltre 6 mesi per smantellarlo e altri N mesi (non ricordo, credo 4) per portarlo alla capitolazione. Il momento del inglorioso ritorno dell'anteprima di morte gli ha aperto gli occhi._

La storia del mio amico assomiglia troppo all'esperienza già vissuta. La storia, come l'hai raccontata tu, rivela un uomo sensibile o ipersensibile da un lato, ma anche un freddo approfittatore di situazioni opportune. *Si è specializzato a farsi sfuggire le situazioni di mano.* Quando gli conviene, sa cosa fare, ma non lo sa ancora nel modo giusto. Attende che qualcuno suggerisce come comportarsi, e poi gli basta attingere al repertoir, per farlo perfetto.

Tecnicamente si fa raccontare le emozioni degli altri nella fase di scambio informazioni e poi recita la sua parte, dove già sa che ti raggiunge e quindi ottiene tutto quel che vuole, anche se tu non sei d'accordo.

Mio amico faceva la stessa cosa, solo che con me non funzionava. Non gli ho comunicato come mi sarei sentito se lui avesse fatto una determinata cosa, oppure gli ho comunicato qualcosa che l'avrebbe reso ridicolo. E qualche volta che ci cascava, mi ci facevo quasi sotto dalle risate. Quando poi si accorgeva, ogni cosa che facesse per correggere l'errore, peggiorava la sua situazione, fino al punto che eravamo tutti a rotolarci dalle risate e lui sfuggiva in bagno o dove poteva.

Allora, per tornare da te, la prima cosa da evitare è coccolarlo quando si sente male. Invece, premialo quando sta bene. Così è incentivato a migliorare. Quando poi giunge il momento che si tradisce, devi essere pronta. Può essere una qualcunque cosa che fa o dice, abbastanza strana per la situazione, dove sei invitato a rispondere in modo non comune. Cioè una richiesta tipo "cosa faresti al posto mio". Ti insospettisce un attimo e poi, nella norma, si cede, ma non devi cedere.

E' il momento a verificare "una cosa". Varia la tua risposta, non farlo entrare nel tuo mondo. La cosa migliore è avere pronto la risposta. Se non l'hai pronta, digli che ora non puoi rispondere, ma glielo farai sapere "dopo". E' importantissimo che lo tieni sulle spine e sempre in attesa della tua risposta. E quando ti viene la giusta risposta, dargliela con tutti gli extra. Cioè, se è una cosa da ridere, consegnargli anche una risata, se è da piangere, con il cuore in mano. Ma non una cosa che ti tocchi veramente. E' solo un ingrediente da osservazione, che poi farà il viaggio nella sua mente e, soprattutto, nel suo atteggiamento. E così lo smantelli.

Altro paragone? Se vuoi che si sappia una cosa più velocemente nel paese, vai al bar, al tabaccaio e al barbiere dicendo a tutti "acqua in bocca". Qualunque cosa racconti, la senti echeggiare da tutti gli angoli del mondo e il risultato finale ha del fantastico. Qui ti ho spiegato come adressare il "bar marito". Quando poi lo hai smantellato con due o tre argomenti, lo puoi smontare. Lì veramente lo hai in pugno. Non può sfuggire. E rivelerà quindi anche la sua vera natura che tu dovrai essere pronta ad accogliere (probabilmente incazzatissimo).

Se invece non te la senti, dimentica quel che ho detto.

[HR][/HR]
ERRATA CORRIGE:

La storia del mio amico assomiglia troppo all'esperienza già vissuta = La storia del *tuo* amico assomiglia troppo all'esperienza già vissuta.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... la tua storia ha il dono e la maledizione che ci penso in tutti i momenti liberi.
> 
> _ho assistito un coetaneo 15 anni fa a superare la sua eterna depressione mettendolo davanti a fatti che non mi sarei mai sognato a dover affrontare: depresso per modo di dire, stava autoconvincendosi che solo strisciando abbastanza lungo nella merda, la sua ragazza sarebbe tornata a vivere con lui il fidanzamento-non fidanzamento mandato avanti prima da 10 anni. effettivamente una convivenza a distanza con intervalli di scopate.
> 
> ...


la situazione è molto diversa
se sei depresso 
e sei solo, senza nessuno a cui appoggiarti
è lì che emerge lo spirito di sopravvivenza
anche se con fatica
ed in modo confuso
inizi a sbattere mani e piedi per rimanere a galla
certo ogni tanto
anzi spesso vai sotto
bevi acqua, con il rischio di affogare
ma lentamente, e con fatica
ci si rialza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> la situazione è molto diversa
> se sei depresso
> e sei solo, senza nessuno a cui appoggiarti
> è lì che emerge lo spirito di sopravvivenza
> ...


sono convinto che non è depresso, ma che ha imparato talmente bene il ruolo del depresso, che ora funziona anche se lui non vuole. il ruolo è diventato ingrediente di una storia che gli è sfuggio di mano. ora è posseduto dalla storia, ma la alimenta ancora.

ci sono queste piccole cose che non tornano. i piccoli atti vandalici per fortificare la situazione in cui si trova imprigionato.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sono convinto che non è depresso, ma che ha imparato talmente bene il ruolo del depresso, che ora funziona anche se lui non vuole. il ruolo è diventato ingrediente di una storia che gli è sfuggio di mano. ora è posseduto dalla storia, ma la alimenta ancora.
> 
> ci sono queste piccole cose che non tornano. i piccoli atti vandalici per fortificare la situazione in cui si trova imprigionato.


i meccanismi
sono tipici del depresso
(purtroppo li conosco bene)
credo che il tradimento
sia stato solo l'ultimo evento
per farlo cadere nel burrone
ma lui era già logoro dentro
da un bel pò di tempo
solo che non lo aveva
compreso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> i meccanismi
> sono tipici del depresso
> (purtroppo li conosco bene)
> credo che il tradimento
> ...


anch'io so cosa è la depressione (l'ho vissuta): è l'irrefrenabile desiderio di morire una morte degna di essere compianto e ricordato in eterno. ma hai pienamente ragione, quando si è da soli: per tornare a galla quasi si affoga dal mare delle proprie lacrime. i miei racconti qui, anche se a volte sanno di ridicolo, hanno sempre un nucleo di verità. verità mia personale e vissutissima. ma negli anni ho perso il senso dell'importanza.

questa storia qui mi da tanti spunti per riflettere. se non ho spunti, mi è difficile ricordare, perché ho praticato per anni una tecnica per dimenticare e se non vado a cercare esplicitamente, non mi ricordo più nulla. ma nelle segrete del castello ci sono tanti tesori, tesori di cui avrei fatto volentieri a meno, ma dei quali sono guardiano.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ho seguito attentamente senza intervenire perché non saprei davvero cosa scrivere.
E' la prima volta che affronto una situazione del genere.

Per quello che vedo ogni giorno e per le parole dello psicoterapeuta mi verrebbe da dare ragione a voi ragazze, Sbricio e Flavia, che sembrate aver avuto esperienza di situazioni del genere.
Non è in questo stato da una vita e sta facendo dei piccoli progressi, nonostante le crisi e i momenti bui.

Quibbel, non lo so, mi chiedi di cogliere cose che non vedo, è difficile. Piccole cose che non tornano? Cioè?

Comunque grazie a tutti.
Per oggi stacco, buona notte.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

domanda idiota forse, ma i medici gli hanno somministrato psicofarmarci se hanno diagnosticato una forma depressiva. non ho capito se li prende o no.


----------



## Flavia (23 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anch'io so cosa è la depressione (l'ho vissuta): è l'irrefrenabile desiderio di morire una morte degna di essere compianto e ricordato in eterno. ma hai pienamente ragione, quando si è da soli: per tornare a galla quasi si affoga dal mare delle proprie lacrime. i miei racconti qui, anche se a volte sanno di ridicolo, hanno sempre un nucleo di verità. verità mia personale e vissutissima. ma negli anni ho perso il senso dell'importanza.
> 
> questa storia qui mi da tanti spunti per riflettere. se non ho spunti, mi è difficile ricordare, perché ho praticato per anni una tecnica per dimenticare e se non vado a cercare esplicitamente, non mi ricordo più nulla. ma nelle segrete del castello ci sono tanti tesori, tesori di cui avrei fatto volentieri a meno, ma dei quali sono guardiano.


lo spirito di sopravvivenza
è insito in ciascuno di noi
ed è in questi casi 
l'uscita di sicurezza (con tanto di maniglione anti-panico)
ma per risvegliarlo
devi essere alla frutta
non avere altra scelta
che quella di volerti concedere
una boccata di ossigeno
questa è la mia esperienza (vissuta da sola)
avere persone accanto è una grandissima fortuna
ma di contro può essere un'arma a doppio taglio
perchè non tiri fuori le unghie 
per lottare per uscirne
non so quale sia stato
il tuo stratagemma per dimenticare
di quel periodo ricordo tutto
anche sin troppo bene
perchè mi porto ancora addosso
tutte le conseguenze

Mille: ho sorriso (ma in senso buono, non fraintendere)
quando hai scritto 
dei lavori perenni in cantina
mi sono ricordata, di me nei momenti peggiori
(mi avevano consigliato la stessa cosa, cioè di fare qualcosa di manuale per tenermi occupata)
io lavavo i pavimenti di casa
mai avuto una casa 
così igienizzata come in quel periodo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo spirito di sopravvivenza
> è insito in ciascuno di noi
> ed è in questi casi
> l'uscita di sicurezza (con tanto di maniglione anti-panico)
> ...


io ho allevato conigli, galline e portato a spasso le capre :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> domanda idiota forse, ma i medici gli hanno somministrato psicofarmarci se hanno diagnosticato una forma depressiva. non ho capito se li prende o no.


Non ne ho scritto.
Prende dei farmaci, si. 
Antidepressivo e benzodiazepina.
Un'accoppiata classica per i casi come questi, a quanto pare.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> Mille: ho sorriso (ma in senso buono, non fraintendere)
> quando hai scritto
> ...



Anche casa mia, non pulisco niente da quando è tornato.
Dal salotto al garage, tutto splendente. Non osa toccare solo i miei angoli personali.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ora la sparo grossa.

Quando mio marito scoprì il mio tradimento, ovviamente per tutto il calvario successivo fui -non a sufficienza a suo parere ma pazienza- remissiva, umile, etc etc.
Poi si lamentava pure che non lo consolavo, che non lo sostenevo. ma se cercavo di sostenerlo e consolarlo, si incazzava perchè ovviamente non avevo la "statura morale" per farlo.

Tutto questo per dire che quando ci si sente merde è difficile comportarsi da compagni.

Proporgli questo accordo... tu ti sfoghi con lui per una mezza giornata, gli urli, lo insulti, magari lo picchi, e lui si ingegna di resistere... e per il resto della giornata lui ha guadagnato la possibilità di essere di nuovo il tuo compagno, lindo e pinto.
Può abbracciarti, può guardarti negli occhi come se non fosse successo nulla. Non che tu ora glielo impedisca, ma lui non se ne sente degno. La sfuriata precedente potrebbe essere il pagamento che gli fa sentire di poterlo fare, per un pò.
Solo mezza giornata. O un'ora, come volete.

Non per fare finta che non sia successo nulla punto e basta. Per darvi respiro. Per darvi l'idea di come possono tornare ad essere le cose.
Una recita dove però potete paradossalmente rilassarvi.

A me sarebbe piaciuto tanto... ci abbiamo provato, ma dopo la mezza giornata di insulti grida e tutto, arrivava un'altra mezza giornata in cui se mi avvicinavo mi disprezzava e tutto.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora la sparo grossa.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Si, l'hai sparata grossa.

Se anche facessimo questo esperimento, per come sta ora crollerebbe. 
Non riuscirei neppure io a fare una cosa come quella che proponi, forse è meglio riprendersi la normalità nel tempo piuttosto che fingere che non ci siano problemi per qualche ora. 
Al primo balbettio o tremore da contatto fisico mi accorgerei dell'inganno.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ne ho scritto.
> Prende dei farmaci, si.
> Antidepressivo e benzodiazepina.
> Un'accoppiata classica per i casi come questi, a quanto pare.





si. lo è . 

temevo di essere invadente ad avertelo  chiesto. 


beh, nel giro di poco dovrebbe essere in grado quindi di tornare sul lavoro.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si. lo è .
> 
> temevo di essere invadente ad avertelo  chiesto.
> 
> ...


Non sei invadente, ma è un argomento che ho evitato di trattare perché non ne so nulla in pratica.
Posso solo dire che dopo un po' più  di due settimane dall'inizio dell'assunzione di psicofarmaci ho notato un cambiamento ed è cominciato il passaggio netto da ombra muta a fantoccio balbettante.

Secondo la tabella di marcia dovrebbe tornare in ufficio entro metà novembre, se i progressi continueranno.
Per ora sembra impegnarsi con i nuovi compiti a casa.


----------



## tesla (23 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ho notato un cambiamento ed è cominciato il passaggio netto da ombra muta a fantoccio balbettante.
> 
> .


continuo a pensare che sei davvero coraggiosa, come Ellen Ripley nel tuo avatar.
 penso anche che al fantoccio riserverei una nerbata di sambuco sul sedere, ad ogni suo passaggio davanti a te.
sei una gran donna, ricordati sempre che il fantoccio qualcosa per meritarti deve pur farla


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> continuo a pensare che sei davvero coraggiosa, come Ellen Ripley nel tuo avatar.
> penso anche che al fantoccio riserverei una nerbata di sambuco sul sedere, ad ogni suo passaggio davanti a te.
> sei una gran donna, ricordati sempre che il fantoccio qualcosa per meritarti deve pur farla


:abbraccio:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Ottobre 2012)

Qualche volta Google non ci azzecca ... oppure si?



Se non altro, Mille avrà una casa sempre più splendente ... ma al suo posto preferirei un porcile e un marito fedele


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ne ho scritto.
> Prende dei farmaci, si.
> Antidepressivo e benzodiazepina.
> Un'accoppiata classica per i casi come questi, a quanto pare.


Presi anche io...il suo essere zombie dipende anche da quelli cara Mille, questi farmaci hanno una serie di effetti enormi e non sono come quello che la gente pensa, cioè che facciano stare bene, in certi casi confondono anche così tanto da far diventare zombie incapaci ad uscire di casa.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Presi anche io...il suo essere zombie dipende anche da quelli cara Mille, questi farmaci hanno una serie di effetti enormi e non sono come quello che la gente pensa, cioè che facciano stare bene, in certi casi confondono anche così tanto da far diventare zombie incapaci ad uscire di casa.


hai ragione, ma ha volte occorrono anche quelli .


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Presi anche io...il suo essere zombie dipende anche da quelli cara Mille, questi farmaci hanno una serie di effetti enormi e non sono come quello che la gente pensa, cioè che facciano stare bene, in certi casi confondono anche così tanto da far diventare zombie incapaci ad uscire di casa.


dipende Daniele. 

un mio amico affronta platee intere con l assunzione e in dose massicce, e la sintomatologia è stata mooolto piu importante di questa.. puo' accadere quello che dici ma anche no.

A me e lo dico sommessamente, mi pare che ci sia una dose di infalismo massiccia. e quella lo psicofarmaco non la guarisce.

Mille, perdonami se lo dico .forse mi prendo troppa libertà.


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma ha volte occorrono anche quelli .


infatti, lo volevo dire anche io.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Presi anche io...il suo essere zombie dipende anche da quelli cara Mille, questi farmaci hanno una serie di effetti enormi e non sono come quello che la gente pensa, cioè che facciano stare bene, in certi casi confondono anche così tanto da far diventare zombie incapaci ad uscire di casa.



Dipende anche da persona a persona. Potrebbero contribuire all'effetto zombi come no.


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora la sparo grossa.
> 
> Quando mio marito scoprì il mio tradimento, ovviamente per tutto il calvario successivo fui -non a sufficienza a suo parere ma pazienza- remissiva, umile, etc etc.
> Poi si lamentava pure che non lo consolavo, che non lo sostenevo. ma se cercavo di sostenerlo e consolarlo, si incazzava perchè ovviamente non avevo la "statura morale" per farlo.
> ...


ma che stronzata...uno se deve inkazza' a comando...

te viene naturale e spontaneo farlo subito se hai sangue che scorre nelle vene, se lo fai a scoppio ritardato e per giunta a comando, lassa perde...e' solo na' pagliacciata...ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Qualche volta Google non ci azzecca ... oppure si?
> 
> View attachment 5900
> 
> Se non altro, Mille avrà una casa sempre più splendente ... ma al suo posto preferirei un porcile e un marito fedele


Convivente , non siamo sposati.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che stronzata...uno se deve inkazza' a comando...
> 
> te viene naturale e spontaneo farlo subito se hai sangue che scorre nelle vene, se lo fai a scoppio ritardato e per giunta a comando, lassa perde...e' solo na' pagliacciata...ahahahah



In effetti è proprio pensata come "pagliacciata" -io preferivo "recita"- appunto per i casi in cui ci sono ragioni che bloccano lo sfogo spontaneo della rabbia.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Presi anche io...il suo essere zombie dipende anche da quelli cara Mille, questi farmaci hanno una serie di effetti enormi e non sono come quello che la gente pensa, cioè che facciano stare bene, in certi casi confondono anche così tanto da far diventare zombie incapaci ad uscire di casa.





Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma ha volte occorrono anche quelli .





Tebe ha detto:


> infatti, lo volevo dire anche io.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende anche da persona a persona. Potrebbero contribuire all'effetto zombi come no.


Io...posso solo dire cosa è cambiato in lui dopo l'assunzione di psicofarmaci, non saprei fare un discorso di altro tipo.
Ora ha almeno ricominciato a parlare anche se ci sono episodi di insonnia o sonno agitato, cali di attenzione e altre cose più o meno piccole che sono incluse tra gli effetti collaterali.
Mi fido della vostra esperienza in materia e delle parole dello psicoterapeuta.
:unhappy:



dammi un nome ha detto:


> dipende Daniele.
> 
> un mio amico affronta platee intere con l assunzione e in dose massicce, e la sintomatologia è stata mooolto piu importante di questa.. puo' accadere quello che dici ma anche no.
> 
> ...


Chissà che la terapia non aiuti in quel senso o che alla fine di tutto lui sia più maturo. 
Attendo per valutare.


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io...posso solo dire cosa è cambiato in lui dopo l'assunzione di psicofarmaci, non saprei fare un discorso di altro tipo.
> Ora ha almeno ricominciato a parlare anche se ci sono episodi di insonnia o sonno agitato, cali di attenzione e altre cose più o meno piccole che sono incluse tra gli effetti collaterali.
> Mi fido della vostra esperienza in materia e delle parole dello psicoterapeuta.
> :unhappy:
> ...



ti posso dire che non amo nessun medicinale in genere, tanto meno gli psicofarmaci ma.
Benedetti loro.

Fidati del TUO istinto Mille.
Devi capire tu se il percorso è giusto. Lo  devi vedere tu.
Lui non credo lo capisca.
L'effetto zombi comunque è temporaneo in genere, nel senso che il suo fisico deve abituarsi a quelle sostanze che comunque picchiano sul sietma nervoso centrale anestetizzandolo diciamo, e poi le dosi sicuramente nel proseguo della terapia le abbasseranno. E comunque se il senso di torpore continua sarà lo psico stesso a valutare il cambio di psico.

Vedrai Mille. Sarà temporaneo. Non è una cosa cronicizzata, sono sicura sarà abbastanza temporaneo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti posso dire che non amo nessun medicinale in genere, tanto meno gli psicofarmaci ma.
> Benedetti loro.
> 
> Fidati del TUO istinto Mille.
> ...



Quoto
Uso rarissimamente i farmaci ma senza ansiolitici non sarei mai uscita da un brutto periodo
L'importante è attenersi alle prescrizioni e non fare di testa propria e capire quando è il momento di inziare una sospensione.


----------



## tesla (24 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Presi anche io...il suo essere zombie dipende anche da quelli cara Mille, questi farmaci hanno una serie di effetti enormi e non sono come quello che la gente pensa, cioè che facciano stare bene, in certi casi confondono anche così tanto da far diventare zombie incapaci ad uscire di casa.


io quando li ho presi ho ricominciato a vivere, ero bloccata a casa da 3 mesi: crisi di panico, ansia, di tutto e di più.
non potevo più uscire di casa, attraversare la strada mi mandava nel panico più completo, soffrivo come un cane.
la mia vita era un incubo.
presi quelli sono gradatamente ritornata a essere una persona che poteva *vivere*.
col tempo si smettono


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti posso dire che non amo nessun medicinale in genere, tanto meno gli psicofarmaci ma.
> Benedetti loro.
> 
> Fidati del TUO istinto Mille.
> ...


E' più o meno la stessa cosa che mi ha detto lo psicoterapeuta, ma fa piacere sentirla anche da te. :smile:



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Uso rarissimamente i farmaci ma senza ansiolitici non sarei mai uscita da un brutto periodo
> L'importante è attenersi alle prescrizioni e non fare di testa propria e capire quando è il momento di inziare una sospensione.


Si, credo che li assuma regolarmente. Quando posso lo controllo senza sembrare una sentinella, ma fino ad ora sembra non aver avuto ancora strane idee del tipo "ne faccio a meno".



tesla ha detto:


> io quando li ho presi ho ricominciato a vivere, ero bloccata a casa da 3 mesi: crisi di panico, ansia, di tutto e di più.
> non potevo più uscire di casa, attraversare la strada mi mandava nel panico più completo, soffrivo come un cane.
> la mia vita era un incubo.
> presi quelli sono gradatamente ritornata a essere una persona che poteva *vivere*.
> col tempo si smettono


Spero che valga anche per lui! C'è la terapia a dargli un ulteriore sostegno, ha tutti i mezzi per uscirne secondo me.
Deve metterci tutta la sua volontà, come credo che abbia fatto tu. 
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, credo che li assuma regolarmente. Quando posso lo controllo senza sembrare una sentinella, ma fino ad ora sembra non aver avuto ancora strane idee del tipo "ne faccio a meno".


Ho iniziato a pensare di poterne fare a meno quando mi dimenticavo di penderli a una precisa ora...Un giorno un'ora dopo, un giorno due ore dopo ecc ecc
Ne ho parlato con la dott.ssa è ho iniziato a ridurre.
Ci sono periodi in cui ne faccio nuovamente uso, ma sono sporadici e legati a certe situazioni.
Vedrai che sarà così anche per lui


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Ottobre 2012)

Un altro piccolo cambiamento dopo l'ultima seduta.

Ora parliamo ancora di più, anche se è difficile evitare i soliti temi (tradimento, lei, noi, lavoro), visto che lui è afflitto da una mancanza totale di argomenti che non siano le offerte negli ipermercati della zona o la programmazione di discovery channel.   
Quindi da qualche giorno facciamo lunghe chiacchierate impacciate e tocchiamo temi che ci riguardano in maniera pesante, si comincia in tranquillità e si finisce per riflettere o piangere in un turbine di balbettii.
Volente o nolente sto ottenendo sempre più risposte a domande che non sapevo se fargli o meno, da una parte sto riscoprendo certi tratti del mio vecchio compagno e dall'altra noto cose diverse o che non avevo visto prima. Magari è tutto banale, però mi colpisce quanto si stia aprendo, anche se lo fa mostrando un mare di fragilità e dimostrandosi impreparato per un confronto alla pari.
Non vorrei scrivere una cavolata, ma stiamo buttando giù le basi per un timido ritorno al dialogo grazie al suo esercizio di conversazione. In un certo senso mi piace perché sembra impegnarsi, ma è molto pesante sia per me che per lui. 

Comunque, è tutto ancora caotico e in divenire, non riesco a dire "siamo sulla strada giusta", ma almeno non è una situazione cristallizzata. Stiamo andando da qualche parte e a me va bene.

Dopo giorni di indecisione, ieri è passato alla fase sucessiva dei suoi compiti a casa e ha preso in mano il telefono.
Ha chiamato il suo migliore amico ed è riuscito ad organizzare un breve incontro per rivederlo.
- Scambiamo due parole qui davanti, mezz'ora e poi rientro.
- Ma incontratevi da qualche parte! Non so, al pub qui vicino.
No, non sia mai, meglio la strada di fronte a casa.

Poco dopo ho ricevuto una telefonata dall'amico in comune, preoccupatissimo.
- Ma va bene se passo? 
- Si, ti ha invitato lui...
- Ok...ma se ha una crisi ti citofono? Se balbetta o piange che faccio? Posso parlare di tutto con lui? 
- Ma lo hai già visto la sera in cui siamo usciti tutti insieme! Mica ha provato a morderti! 
- Eh ma c'eri tu a tenergli la mano, lo tranquillizzavi.

Due chiacchiere davanti al cancello appena prima di cenare, non so chi fosse più impacciato dei due, non li ho spiati.
Meglio di niente.
Vabbè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un altro piccolo cambiamento dopo l'ultima seduta.
> 
> Ora parliamo ancora di più, anche se è difficile evitare i soliti temi (tradimento, lei, noi, lavoro), visto che lui è afflitto da una mancanza totale di argomenti che non siano le offerte negli ipermercati della zona o la programmazione di discovery channel.
> Quindi da qualche giorno facciamo lunghe chiacchierate impacciate e tocchiamo temi che ci riguardano in maniera pesante, si comincia in tranquillità e si finisce per riflettere o piangere in un turbine di balbettii.
> ...


Stavo pensando a come deve sentirsi ora lui. Come in un acquario. Meno male che le persone che lo circondano gli vogliono bene e stanno agendo nel suo interesse. Credo che questo lo spingerà a riprendere in mano le redini della sua vita il prima possibile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2012)

la sua voglia di trovare e chiacchierare con amici è veramente un buon segnale, meglio di tutto il resto


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo pensando a come deve sentirsi ora lui. Come in un acquario. Meno male che le persone che lo circondano gli vogliono bene e stanno agendo nel suo interesse. Credo che questo lo spingerà a riprendere in mano le redini della sua vita il prima possibile.


Lo spero, anche se scoprirà di aver perso la stima di un po' di persone con il suo gesto, alcune tra quelle che conosciamo entrambi ormai lo considerano male e non condividono particolarmente la mia scelta. Al massimo credo che avranno dei rapporti di fredda cortesia nei suoi confronti, ho chiesto loro di non fare delle crociate in mio nome ma non posso obbligarli a farselo piacere ancora. Magari si riavvicineranno in futuro, chi lo sa.

Dei suoi amici, quelli con cui non ho quasi mai a che fare,  davvero pochi si sono fatti sentire un po' di volte per avere sue notizie, in realtà non so quanto sia estesa e solida la sua rete di affetti. Da quello che posso vedere sembra parecchio sfilacciata.

Io posso garantire solo per qualche persona, si dovrà attivare per riallacciare un po' di contatti se lo riterrà importante. Per ora si è buttato sul sicuro rivedendo il amico più caro.



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> la sua voglia di trovare e chiacchierare con amici è veramente un buon segnale, meglio di tutto il resto


Insomma...lo ha fatto nell'ottica della terapia, spero che si riabitui a prendere la cosa come un piacere e non come un dovere. Non esce in compagnia di amici dalla serata della manina sotto al tavolo...preistoria ormai.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Ottobre 2012)

Ottimo segnale.


----------



## exStermy (26 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Lo spero, anche se scoprirà di aver perso la stima di un po' di persone con il suo gesto, alcune tra quelle che conosciamo entrambi ormai lo considerano male e non condividono particolarmente la mia scelta. Al massimo credo che avranno dei rapporti di fredda cortesia nei suoi confronti, ho chiesto loro di non fare delle crociate in mio nome ma non posso obbligarli a farselo piacere ancora. Magari si riavvicineranno in futuro, chi lo sa.
> 
> Dei suoi amici, quelli con cui non ho quasi mai a che fare,  davvero pochi si sono fatti sentire un po' di volte per avere sue notizie, in realtà non so quanto sia estesa e solida la sua rete di affetti. Da quello che posso vedere sembra parecchio sfilacciata.
> 
> ...


scusa ma per curiosita', cos'ha fatto co' la manina sotto ar tavolo?

quello che sto pensando io?

ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scusa ma per curiosita', cos'ha fatto co' la manina sotto ar tavolo?
> 
> quello che sto pensando io?
> 
> ahahahah


 :unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri notte siamo finiti a parlare ancora dell'altra, tanto per non dormire.
All'inizio in modo più o meno tranquillo della loro convivenza forzata al lavoro, poi il delirio.

Da quando mi ha raccontato del suo tradimento sono rimasta turbata dal "non sparire" detto da lei, non un addio.
Non sarei stata serena nemmeno in quel caso, però almeno non avrei avuto la sensazione che lei stia pensando a questo periodo come ad un intoppo per causa di forza maggiore, con possibile ripresa una volta calmate le acque.
Secondo me un confronto a quattrocchi sarà inevitabile per come si sono lasciati, lei con un arrivederci e lui sparendo per mesi senza un contatto (così dice e tendo a credergli). Forse sono fuori e mi attacco alle sfumature.
- Mille, è finita, davvero. 
- Ok, per te, ma non so cosa sta pensando lei invece! Ne  abbiamo già discusso! Vorrà almeno parlarne! No?
- Non lo so...
- Non sto dicendo che vuoi ricominciare! Ma che non vi siete lasciati con la stessa idea in testa!
Stanchezza, tentativi di spiegazione morti in un rantolo, poi panico e balbettii poco rassicuranti sul fatto di vederla solo per lavoro, di non pranzarci più insieme e la promessa poco convinta di dirle qualcosa.

Le sue incertezze mi hanno fatto scattare dentro qualcosa, gli ho vomitato addosso tutti quei pensieri che avevo messo da parte e che speravo di assimilare senza danni, ma mentre parlava hanno cominciato a martellarmi in testa.
L'altra conosce la mia faccia, potrebbe passarmi accanto sorridendo e non lo saprei, dalle chiacchiere con lui sa del mio lavoro, cosa ascolto, come vesto, cosa mi piace a letto e tutte quelle confidenze intime che facevo in piena fiducia. Che rabbia e che schifo.
Cioè, dovevano parlare anche di me? Sono così interessante? Lui ad esempio non sa niente della sua famiglia.
- Ma perché le hai detto tutte queste cose?
- Non lo so, me le chiedeva 
- Anche cosa facevamo a letto?
- Si...a volte voleva provare le stesse cose.
Rabbia, voglia di spaccare tutto.
Quando lui è rimpicciolito virando al bianco cadavere mi sono ripresa e ho smesso di chiedere, non perché mi facesse pena, ma perché mi sono promessa mille volte di non fare come mia madre e alimentare una furia senza fine.

Non mi fa bene chiedere questi dettagli, che cavolo, me lo avete già detto in tutti i modi, ma è più forte di me.
Appena ho avuto la possibilità di deviare il discorso in quella direzione l'ho fatto, riempiendomi il cervello di scorie.
La prossima volta devo prendere e uscire, andare a sbollire fuori, fare una pausa, non so.
È un fluido velenoso, ne sento il bisogno perché la rabbia che provavo prima sta lasciando il posto a un vuoto che non riesco a colmare, che cavolo è questa sensazione? Non devo riempirlo con altra ira o con l'odio, altrimenti è la fine. Mi ero sforzata di limitare la cosa ad una domanda ogni tanto, speravo di evitare una nottata a tema, forse riuscirò ad assestarmi su "amante=zero" entro tempi accettabili.

Lui mi ha già detto cosa provava per lei, cosa è cambiato, cosa lo "rende certo" di voler rimanere con me e continua ad aprirsi sempre di più su cose davvero importanti, non su queste cazzate. In teoria ho già tutto ma sembra non bastare.

Stamattina gli ho parlato, gli ho detto che non voglio chiedergli scusa, ma non voglio nemmeno andare avanti così per mesi o anni.
- Ho tanto schifo da buttare fuori.
Mi ha risposto che non devo giustificarmi in alcun modo.

Oggi va meglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2012)

Mille...

Si dice "non sparire" anche solo per una specie di cortesia. 
Ma metti pure che per lei fosse un arrivederci.
Detta in modo molto crudo.
Prima di ripigliarsi uno zombie come quello che ti stai ciucciando tu ora una ci ripensa cento volte.

Anzi no, solo una, e il risultato è che dice "non sparire" intendendo, stavolta, proprio l'opposto....


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mille...
> 
> Si dice "non sparire" anche solo per una specie di cortesia.
> Ma metti pure che per lei fosse un arrivederci.
> ...


Guarda, immagino l'effetto zombie, se lo volesse anche ora sarebbe inquietante, è la mia paura minore.

Mi da proprio fastidio l'idea che lei possa sondare il terreno, trovarlo a pezzi, dirgli "vabbè, ciao" e che lui stia zitto con lo sguardo basso, magari dicendole anche "grazie". Me lo immagino nascosto come un bimbo spaventato nel suo ufficio per non vederla e mi  irrita, non riesco nemmeno a spiegare la cosa. 
Se fosse in grado di dirle qualcosa senza avere una crisi, di interagire con lei quasi alla pari, sarei più fiduciosa.
È l'idea che le faccia pena a darmi sui nervi, che lo guardi con compassione.

Ma si, forse hai ragione e l'ha detto solo per cortesia.

Credo che volessi solo sfogarmi, ieri notte sono arrivata al punto di ebollizione in un attimo, non me lo aspettavo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2012)

secondo me un loro confronto è del tutto evitabile , anzi non auspicabile.
non è il momento e non è il caso per lui ma anche per te, scusa.e poi chi è questa tizia che tanto vuole sapere di voi?
veramente invasiva


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me un loro confronto è del tutto evitabile , anzi auspicabile.
> non è il momento e non è il caso per lui ma anche per te, scusa.e poi chi è questa tizia che tanto vuole sapere di voi?
> veramente invasiva


Credo che sarà impossibile evitare un confronto, il mio timore non è tanto per una nuova avventura amorosa, ma per il pericolo che lui si larvizzi di fronte a lei.

Non so chi sia, ma il fatto che io non conosca nessuno lì, rende inquietante e perversa tanta curiosità su di noi e su di me.  Se lo volessi, lui dice che mi farebbe vedere chi è, ma continuo a pensare che mi servirebbe solo per avere un volto da odiare. Per ora non mi tenta la cosa, questi dettagli sono già abbastanza dolorosi e inutili.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2012)

scusa...rileggendo ho aggiunto un doveroso *non *auspicabile....certo che non devi conoscerla e non è affatto importante ma dannoso, almeno per ora 





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so chi sia, ma il fatto che io non conosca nessuno lì, rende inquietante e perversa tanta curiosità su di noi e su di me.  Se lo volessi, lui dice che mi farebbe vedere chi è, ma continuo a pensare che mi servirebbe solo per avere un volto da odiare. Per ora non mi tenta la cosa, questi dettagli sono già abbastanza dolorosi e inutili.


----------



## tesla (27 Ottobre 2012)

Mille, questo genere di curiosità è solo per eccitarsi credo, sapendo più cose di te o di come lo fai  lei ha avuto la possibilità di sentirsi una che stava trasgredendo e scopando l'uomo di un'altra.

*sono troooooppo ficaaaa*

chiaro che lo faceva per narcisismo, non perchè volesse chissà cosa.
vai oltre, sei tu quella cristallina, gli altri due devono solo guardare a te dalle loro bassezze paludose.
fregatene.
fregatene di lei e se ti gira anche di lui, che diventa bianco cadavere come una medusina senza spessore.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> *Mille, questo genere di curiosità è solo per eccitarsi credo, sapendo più cose di te o di come lo fai  lei ha avuto la possibilità di sentirsi una che stava trasgredendo e scopando l'uomo di un'altra.
> 
> *sono troooooppo ficaaaa*
> 
> ...


pessima, pessima, pessima.


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa...rileggendo ho aggiunto un doveroso *non *auspicabile....certo che non devi conoscerla e non è affatto importante ma dannoso, almeno per ora


Spero di non ritenerlo importante neppure in futuro, pensavo la stessa cosa riguardo ai dettagli, ma non è un pensiero ricorrente, non mi toglie il sonno per ora.



tesla ha detto:


> Mille, questo genere di curiosità è solo per eccitarsi credo, sapendo più cose di te o di come lo fai  lei ha avuto la possibilità di sentirsi una che stava trasgredendo e scopando l'uomo di un'altra.
> 
> *sono troooooppo ficaaaa*
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> pessima, pessima, pessima.


Ecco, lascio commentare a Minerva.
Grazie tesla.


Però, cavolo, non mi pare di aver letto una cosa del genere qui. :unhappy:


----------



## tesla (27 Ottobre 2012)

temo che nessuno confessi questo genere di bassezze.
gli uomini dicono che cercano l'avventura e il brivido della caccia, mica confessano il terrore di essere over "anta" e di non interessare più a nessuna che potrebbe essere la loro figlia. 
oppure la paura che il magico pistolino sia caricato a salve, quindi si devono inventare le infrattate più ardimentose per viversi una serata da pirata della malesia.
per le donne immagino sia la stessa cosa, piace molto fare la gattina sensuale.


----------



## Duchessa (27 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> temo che nessuno confessi questo genere di *bassezze*.
> gli uomini dicono che cercano l'avventura e il brivido della caccia, mica confessano il terrore di essere over "anta" e di non interessare più a nessuna che potrebbe essere la loro figlia.
> oppure la paura che il magico pistolino sia caricato a salve, quindi si devono inventare le infrattate più ardimentose per viversi una serata da pirata della malesia.
> *per le donne immagino sia la stessa cosa, piace molto fare la gattina sensuale.*


Può essere così. Ma anche no. E può anche essere che a chi sta dall'altra parte faccia bene pensarlo. 
Mi pare che questi giudizi drastici, queste certezze, fanno pensare più a moti di rabbia (comprensibili eh) che a uso del buon senso.


----------



## Duchessa (27 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri notte siamo finiti a parlare ancora dell'altra, tanto per non dormire.
> All'inizio in modo più o meno tranquillo della loro convivenza forzata al lavoro, poi il delirio.
> 
> Da quando mi ha raccontato del suo tradimento sono rimasta turbata dal "non sparire" detto da lei, non un addio.
> ...


Ma PESSIMO lui a rispondere no?


----------



## Tebe (27 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Può essere così. Ma anche no. E può anche essere che a chi sta dall'altra parte faccia bene pensarlo.
> Mi pare che questi giudizi drastici, queste certezze, fanno pensare più a moti di rabbia (comprensibili eh) che a uso del buon senso.



mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.
Quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma PESSIMO lui a rispondere no?


Si, anche. Una bella coppia, si sono trovati bene.
Lei mi inquieta e disgusta, ma non mi sono sprecata con belle parole nemmeno nei confronti del mio forse-compagno: "larva", "fantoccio", "vampiro". Tranquilla, non mi dimentico di lui.

Edito: 
Di lei, mi fa schifo il suo bisogno di sapere di me. Se poi è una persona amabile non mi interessa, non ci devo bere un caffè.
Dopotutto qui i soprannomi tipo "facocera" non sono rari, mi permetto di non avere una grande stima di quella donna anche se la persona a cui devo pensare è l'uomo con cui sto in casa.

Lui sta lavorando per crescere, spero di non usare più certe parole per descriverlo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma PESSIMO lui a rispondere no?


ovvio.però per lui ora c'è una specie di pausa dovuta al suo stato...almeno per me ora .


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2012)

e ne hai facoltà. è lapalissiano che lui sia soprattutto  responsabile ai tuoi occhi ma è anche vero che questa donna ha oltrepassato il limite ....mi auguro sia lecito caricarla delle sue colpe ...o no?  





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, anche. Una bella coppia, si sono trovati bene.
> Lei mi inquieta e disgusta, ma non mi sono sprecata con belle parole nemmeno nei confronti del mio forse-compagno: "larva", "fantoccio", "vampiro". Tranquilla, non mi dimentico di lui.
> 
> Edito:
> ...


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ne hai facoltà. è lapalissiano che lui sia soprattutto  responsabile ai tuoi occhi ma è anche vero che *questa donna ha oltrepassato il limite* ....mi auguro sia *lecito caricarla delle sue colpe* ...o no?


Si, concordo. 
Non sarò certo io a difenderla per averlo fatto.


----------



## Duchessa (27 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, anche. Una bella coppia, si sono trovati bene.
> Lei mi inquieta e disgusta, ma non mi sono sprecata con belle parole nemmeno nei confronti del mio forse-compagno: "larva", "fantoccio", "vampiro". Tranquilla, non mi dimentico di lui.
> 
> Edito:
> ...


Bene se non dimentichi che è lui il tuo problema.
Io non sono intervenuta quasi finora, perchè questa storia me ne ricorda tanto un'altra, davvero tanto simile, e
non vorrei scoraggiarti, ma vorrei dirti che spesso in queste situazioni, e pur ammettendo uno stato confusionale, molte.. molte cose non vengono dette; non cose relative alla storia "fuori", cose che riguardano VOI, il vostro tipo di sentimento e di legame. 
A un uomo debole (come lui) serve una donna forte (come te), ma occhio.. è anche il contrario.. e ci sono tutte le condizioni per innescare dipendenza.


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Bene se non dimentichi che è lui il tuo problema.
> Io non sono intervenuta quasi finora, perchè questa storia me ne ricorda tanto un'altra, davvero tanto simile, e
> non vorrei scoraggiarti, ma vorrei dirti che spesso in queste situazioni, e pur ammettendo uno stato confusionale, molte.. molte cose non vengono dette; non cose relative alla storia "fuori", cose che riguardano VOI, il vostro tipo di sentimento e di legame.
> A un uomo debole (come lui) serve una donna forte (come te), ma occhio.. è anche il contrario.. e ci sono tutte le condizioni per innescare dipendenza.


Ho parlato della stessa cosa con un'altra utente, mi ha confidato la sua esperienza a riguardo e mi dato lo stesso avvertimento.
È seguito da uno psicoterapeuta che sta analizzando anche i suoi rapporti con me e la famiglia, spero lo aiuti anche in questo senso se ce ne sarà il bisogno. Per quanto mi riguarda, gli ho ripetuto più volte che non deve riprendersi nell'ottica della coppia, ma come persona. 
Ho il tuo stesso timore per quanto riguarda lui, non credo invece di rischiare lo stesso e di tenere in vita una relazione malata.
Almeno spero.


----------



## demoralizio (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Da quando mi ha raccontato del suo tradimento sono rimasta turbata dal "non sparire" detto da lei, non un addio.
> Non sarei stata serena nemmeno in quel caso, però almeno non avrei avuto la sensazione che lei stia pensando a questo periodo come ad un intoppo per causa di forza maggiore, con possibile ripresa una volta calmate le acque.


Lei sta pensando che lui è stato beccato. Stop, questa è una che divora cazzi a tradimento (per l'ìappunto) - avanti il prossimo.



MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'altra conosce la mia faccia, potrebbe passarmi accanto sorridendo e non lo saprei


Preferisci avere la morte dentro nel caso, per dire, vi incontraste per caso in un locale? Ascolta me, lasciala demone dei tuoi incubi... ovviamente io ho indagato fino a scoprire chi erano. :unhappy:




MillePensieri ha detto:


> , dalle chiacchiere con lui sa del mio lavoro, cosa ascolto, come vesto, cosa mi piace a letto e tutte quelle confidenze intime che facevo in piena fiducia. Che rabbia e che schifo.
> Cioè, dovevano parlare anche di me? Sono così interessante? Lui ad esempio non sa niente della sua famiglia.
> - Ma perché le hai detto tutte queste cose?
> - Non lo so, me le chiedeva
> ...


Ok, lei è una maiala depravata succhiacazzi ecc... però lei stava consapevolmente soddisfando i suoi bisogni erotici/sessuali dove era necessaria la competizione con te. Bella merda eh, però devi concentrarti sul tuo homo, è questa è una merda ancora più grossa da gestire. La sua matrice è di succube, questo è quello che è e che non potrà mai cambiare nessuna compagna o nessun psicoqualcosa.
Lui è stato incapace di gestire non solo la relazione ufficiale (mi fanno cagare queste definizioni...) ma anche quella clandestina, non riuscendo a crearsi davvero un suo momento personale.
La mia opinione è che queste cose E' GIUSTO CHE TU LE SAPPIA, per scoprire ancora più a fondo chi hai nel tuo letto o di là sul divano. Questo conta per il futuro, assolutamente conta.



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi ero sforzata di limitare la cosa ad una domanda ogni tanto, speravo di evitare una nottata a tema, forse riuscirò ad assestarmi su "amante=zero" entro tempi accettabili.


Quelle nottate partono senza preavviso, ed è naturale che sia così. Non puoi programmare una sfuriata, il tuo cervello ha i suoi tempi e più avrai dettagli e più ti faranno male. Ma tu vuoi sapere, e lo sai come la penso: è giusto che tu li sappia!

Quello che hai tu dentro non è veleno, è fuoco


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> [...]


Che dire...hai ragione, ho provato ad evitare di chiedere, ma è impossibile. È necessario che io scopra tutto, anche un lato della personalità del mio forse-compagno che non ho visto oppure ho ignorato.

Mi chiedo però perché tu abbia preferito scavare e scoprire chi fossero gli altri pur consigliandomi di non farlo.
Spero di rimanere ancorata al mio pensiero e di non ritenere importante la faccia di lei.

Pensavo lo stesso dei dettagli però. :unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sono svegliata alle tre di notte, completamente fuori di me dalla rabbia.
Lui stava dormendo tranquillo, rannicchiato e coperto fino all'orecchio, sono stata tentata di svegliarlo per sfogarmi ancora.

Non so cosa mi abbia turbata tanto, forse un incubo, non ricordo. 
Ho passato un sabato tranquillo, eppure mi sono alzata per vagare senza meta piangendo, prima in casa e poi fuori in giacca e pigiama nonostante la pioggia leggera. Sono rientrata e mi sono messa a fare un dolce, a un certo punto ho buttato via tutto e ho provato a dormire sul divano, ma niente.

Alla fine ho preso un trolley e ci ho messo dentro il suo rasoio, lo spazzolino e un po' di altre cose.
L'ho svegliato sul presto senza fare scenate e gli ho chiesto di andare dai suoi, mi ha guardata pietrificato mentre sistemavo i suoi vestiti in valigia, ci ha messo un po' per sbloccarsi ed aiutarmi. Abbiamo fatto colazione e l'ho salutato abbracciandolo forte, mi ha stretta anche lui ed è salito in macchina come se stesse andando al proprio funerale. 

Ha rovinato il momento tornando indietro dopo un minuto per prendere la bici che gli ho regalato e provando a fare una goffa battuta sul dover perdere peso e rimettersi in forma per tornare a piacermi.
- Non fa ridere, un giorno in più lontano da casa.
Espressione imbarazzata e finalmente via.

Ho bisogno di una pausa, ma non pensavo di arrivare a volerla così all'improvviso. Non ho capito se mi sono spezzata o se è scattato un meccanismo di sicurezza per impedirmelo. 

Forse ho ignorato dei segnali di allarme per non considerarmi debole, non so che cavolo ho, sembro lunatica. 
Qualche giorno fa mi sentivo davvero forte, addirittura felice per il dialogo in ricostruzione, dopo aver scavato trovando altro schifo mi sono infuriata, ieri seccata ma calma, questa notte di nuovo agitata e piena di rabbia, ora leggerissima ma stanca.  
Sto da schifo, mi vedo orribile allo specchio e mi sento in colpa per aver chiamato ancora una volta la mia migliore amica. Cavolo, lascia da solo il suo compagno per stare con me, spero che basti qualche ora di pianto, non voglio rovinare loro tutta la giornata.

Mi ha proibito di cucinare, porta pizza e dolci per pasticciare, io devo solo preparare un po' di bottiglie di birra. 
Le farò un regalo adeguato per tutti questi mesi al mio fianco, tipo la Luna o la mia anima in un gioiello.



Comunque, lontana da lui per qualche giorno.


----------



## tesla (28 Ottobre 2012)

hai fatto quello che ti sentivi  
urla, spacca,prega, dipingi, ricama, fai tutto quello che ti viene da fare.
ti ha rovesciato dentro dei demoni, adesso si devono sfogare.

come dice Lorenzo Jovanotti:
"Safari dentro la mia testa, ci son più bestie che nella foresta"


----------



## oceansize (28 Ottobre 2012)

:abbraccio:​

E lasciati coccolare un po' dalla tua amica, la tua serenità sarà il regalo più grande per lei


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono svegliata alle tre di notte, completamente fuori di me dalla rabbia.
> Lui stava dormendo tranquillo, rannicchiato e coperto fino all'orecchio, sono stata tentata di svegliarlo per sfogarmi ancora.
> 
> Non so cosa mi abbia turbata tanto, forse un incubo, non ricordo.
> ...


Non voglio scrivere le sensazioni identiche che mi associano a quello che hai scritto e che mi ricordano il passato ( ti ricordo che nel tradimento subito, io pensavo a lei e non a me) 

Sei riuscita a mandarlo via di casa. Hai avuto questa forza, ora è il momento di pensare a te stessa, io non vorrei che tu dovessi arrivare ad un punto di rottura psichica, riguardati rinasci e grida la tua rabbia come e dove puoi, pensa a te stessa soltanto.


----------



## Duchessa (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono svegliata alle tre di notte, completamente fuori di me dalla rabbia.
> Lui stava dormendo tranquillo, rannicchiato e coperto fino all'orecchio, sono stata tentata di svegliarlo per sfogarmi ancora.
> 
> Non so cosa mi abbia turbata tanto, forse un incubo, non ricordo.
> ...


Quello che ho evidenziato.. negativo negativo!  Ringrazia il cielo che questa amica c'è.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Daniele (28 Ottobre 2012)

Bhe...uhmmm, ma come si chiama la ciuccia cazzi? No perchè si potrebbe rovinarle laq carriera in dove lavora. Perchè? Perchè lei ha chiesto questo? perchè lei si è goduta di scoparsi il "Tuo" uomo, se fosse stato single se ne sarebbe fottuta, il tuo uomo è debole e lo ha dimostrato rispondendo alle sue domande, ma lei è stata una approfittatrice di un uomo che si vede aveva delle sue criticità.

Mille, ti stimo parecchio, ma penso che se non puoi sfogarte la tua rabbia con il tuo uomo se no potrebbe ricadere, per me puoi sfogarti con quella donna di merda, facocera, puttana e succhia cazzi.


----------



## Innominata (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio scrivere le sensazioni identiche che mi associano a quello che hai scritto e che mi ricordano il passato ( ti ricordo che nel tradimento subito, io pensavo a lei e non a me)
> 
> Sei riuscita a mandarlo via di casa. Hai avuto questa forza, ora è il momento di pensare a te stessa, io non vorrei che tu dovessi arrivare ad un punto di rottura psichica, riguardati rinasci e grida la tua rabbia come e dove puoi, pensa a te stessa soltanto.



Mi ritrovo tanto, e non solo per il fatto che sullo sfondo c'è anche uno stato psichico in cura (anche con farmaci, nel suo caso), ma per questo oscillare della forza, l'alternarsi di momenti in cui tutto sembra rischiararsi, e improvvise ricadute nell'inferno. Dico dentro di me. Lui continua a essere larva, a mio avviso mettendoci il ricarico, e dice che dovrei capire la sua ciclicità: questa esiste, ed è clinica, ma ho la netta sensazione che ci stia, per così dire, marciando. Io che del capire ho fatto la curiosità, il mestiere, il piacere  e l'errore della mia vita, mi preoccupo dell'esigenza che ho di urlare, di disinnescare bombe, di creare campi minati con mine esplodibili appena si toccano. Pensare a me stessa a volte mi dà i brividi (non di piacere). Mi manca tantissimo il non poter partire, esco spesso di casa, ma in ogni angolo ci sono ricordi, stazioni, tracce di episodi, frammenti di passato irrompono nella mente senza che io lo voglia e il senso di "rottura psichica" è lì. Mi chiedo se non dovrei abbandonarlo a fare la larva.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che dire...hai ragione, ho provato ad evitare di chiedere, ma è impossibile. È necessario che io scopra tutto, anche un lato della personalità del mio forse-compagno che non ho visto oppure ho ignorato.
> 
> Mi chiedo però perché tu abbia preferito scavare e scoprire chi fossero gli altri *pur consigliandomi di non farlo*.
> Spero di rimanere ancorata al mio pensiero e di non ritenere importante la faccia di lei.
> ...


Perché col senno del poi, avrei preferito non sapere. Il troppo sapere mi ha avvelenato la vita per molto tempo e alla fine non è valso la pena scaldarsi tanto. E' sufficiente decidere cosa fare e poi farlo. Io per me ho deciso di lasciar perdere le accuse e tenere la distanza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di una pausa, ma non pensavo di arrivare a volerla così all'improvviso. Non ho capito se mi sono spezzata o se è scattato un meccanismo di sicurezza per impedirmelo.


Entrambe le cose. Prendersi una pausa è essenziale per ricomporsi dopo la battaglia, per riflettere e fare decisioni.


----------



## demoralizio (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono svegliata alle tre di notte, completamente fuori di me dalla rabbia.
> Lui stava dormendo tranquillo, rannicchiato e coperto fino all'orecchio, sono stata tentata di svegliarlo per sfogarmi ancora.
> 
> 
> ...



Posso dire la mia anche se un po' controcorrente? Tu così lo stai tenendo in un pantano da cui è impossibile che esca, il fatto che tu sia il pendolo della sua esistenza lo incatena ancora di più come tua appendice.
E' passato troppo tempo dalla scoperta iniziale al sapere la (o parte della) verità: i dettagli, le dinamiche, lo schifo. Nel mezzo c'è di tutto, dalla sua crisi fisica alla psicoterapia, dai giri in bici alle pulizie da filippino incazzato.
Tu forse credevi che qua siamo tutti un po' esagerati con le reazioni? Tutti ti dicevano: sei forte, sei una roccia, sei invincibile... ma questa non è una competizione: la fogna in qualche modo prima o poi esplode!
Scusa se lo ribadisco ma è arrivato il turno di pensare a se stessi, a te. Se lui si vedrà ancora più piccolo di fronte alla nuova mille, allora sarà meglio che trovi una alla sua altezza, o bassezza.


Il momento che stai passando è qualcosa di terribile, lo so bene, io ho trovato come unico modo per tentare di affrontarlo allontanandomi da tutto quello che ho di importante, accettando i rischi e aspettandomi l'inferno.


Secondo me tu devi accettare il rischio che lui non ce la faccia senza te attorno, l'alternativa è che lui ce la faccia solo in funzione di te


----------



## Duchessa (28 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Posso dire la mia anche se un po' controcorrente? Tu così lo stai tenendo in un pantano da cui è impossibile che esca, il fatto che tu sia il pendolo della sua esistenza lo incatena ancora di più come tua appendice.
> E' passato troppo tempo dalla scoperta iniziale al sapere la (o parte della) verità: i dettagli, le dinamiche, lo schifo. Nel mezzo c'è di tutto, dalla sua crisi fisica alla psicoterapia, dai giri in bici alle pulizie da filippino incazzato.
> Tu forse credevi che qua siamo tutti un po' esagerati con le reazioni? Tutti ti dicevano: sei forte, sei una roccia, sei invincibile... ma questa non è una competizione: la fogna in qualche modo prima o poi esplode!
> Scusa se lo ribadisco ma è arrivato il turno di pensare a se stessi, a te. Se lui si vedrà ancora più piccolo di fronte alla nuova mille, allora sarà meglio che trovi una alla sua altezza, o bassezza.
> ...


Condivido completamente, e approvo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> Mille, questo genere di curiosità è solo per eccitarsi credo, sapendo più cose di te o di come lo fai  lei ha avuto la possibilità di sentirsi una che stava trasgredendo e scopando l'uomo di un'altra.
> 
> *sono troooooppo ficaaaa*
> 
> ...


Brava Tes. Comunque Mille... uff... è difficile da accettare che ci siano persone che gongolano nel rubare l'intimità altrui. Non parlo di avere relazioni con persone sposate o comunque impegnate... parlo di andare oltre, di voler entrare in quel rapporto e annientarlo, distruggerlo per autoconclamare la propria 'superiorità'. Difficile da capire ma esistono. Le facocere. Non sparire in facoceresco non significa restiamo amici. Significa ok, adesso ti hanno beccato ti lascio il tempo per essere torchiato per bene poi torno alla carica. +/-. La facocera non accetta MAI che la relazione finisca se non per opera sua.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> hai fatto quello che ti sentivi  [...]





oceansize ha detto:


> E lasciati coccolare un po' dalla tua amica, la tua serenità sarà il regalo più grande per lei





Ultimo ha detto:


> Non voglio scrivere le sensazioni identiche che mi associano a quello che hai scritto e che mi ricordano il passato ( ti ricordo che nel tradimento subito, io pensavo a lei e non a me)
> 
> Sei riuscita a mandarlo via di casa. Hai avuto questa forza, ora è il momento di pensare a te stessa, io non vorrei che tu dovessi arrivare ad un punto di rottura psichica, riguardati rinasci e grida la tua rabbia come e dove puoi, pensa a te stessa soltanto.


Bhe grazie a tutti per il sostegno e gli auguri. 
Credo che per almeno una settimana mi godrò un po' di tranquillità e riordinerò i miei pensieri senza avere lui intorno.



Duchessa ha detto:


> Quello che ho evidenziato.. negativo negativo!  Ringrazia il cielo che questa amica c'è.
> In bocca al lupo.


Hai ragione, una persona così è davvero rara, le voglio un gran bene.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe...uhmmm, ma come si chiama la ciuccia cazzi? No perchè si potrebbe rovinarle laq carriera in dove lavora. Perchè? Perchè lei ha chiesto questo? perchè lei si è goduta di scoparsi il "Tuo" uomo, se fosse stato single se ne sarebbe fottuta, il tuo uomo è debole e lo ha dimostrato rispondendo alle sue domande, ma lei è stata una approfittatrice di un uomo che si vede aveva delle sue criticità.
> 
> Mille, ti stimo parecchio, ma penso che se non puoi sfogare la tua rabbia con il tuo uomo se no potrebbe ricadere, per me puoi sfogarti con quella donna di merda, facocera, puttana e succhia cazzi.


Daniele...sono pensieri molto rabbiosi e ammetto che mi piacerebbe passarle sopra più volte con la macchina, ma non credo che mi servirebbe per stare meglio. Lei è stronza e aveva bisogno di pensarmi per le sue perversioni, ma finché non me la troverò nel letto a tagliarmi ciocche di capelli perché le manco, la sua vita non mi interessa.


----------



## demoralizio (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma finché non me la troverò nel letto a tagliarmi ciocche di capelli perché le manco.



Probabilmente è una citazione di qualche film, però ti assicuro che mi son cagato addosso...


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Probabilmente è una citazione di qualche film, però ti assicuro che mi son cagato addosso...


Paura, eh? 
Non so se è un film o un libro, non ricordo. Comunque, ci penso mangiando da sola...nella mia casa silenziosa. :scared:


----------



## demoralizio (28 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Paura, eh?
> Non so se è un film o un libro, non ricordo. Comunque, ci penso mangiando da sola...nella mia casa silenziosa. :scared:


Mille, se ti tira i piedi di notte però è buon segno. VUOL DIRE CHE E' MORTA!! 

Muahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Ottobre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo tanto, e non solo per il fatto che sullo sfondo c'è anche uno stato psichico in cura (anche con farmaci, nel suo caso), ma per questo oscillare della forza, l'alternarsi di momenti in cui tutto sembra rischiararsi, e improvvise ricadute nell'inferno. Dico dentro di me. Lui continua a essere larva, a mio avviso mettendoci il ricarico, e dice che dovrei capire la sua ciclicità: questa esiste, ed è clinica, ma ho la netta sensazione che ci stia, per così dire, marciando. Io che del capire ho fatto la curiosità, il mestiere, il piacere  e l'errore della mia vita, mi preoccupo dell'esigenza che ho di urlare, di disinnescare bombe, di creare campi minati con mine esplodibili appena si toccano. Pensare a me stessa a volte mi dà i brividi (non di piacere). Mi manca tantissimo il non poter partire, esco spesso di casa, ma in ogni angolo ci sono ricordi, stazioni, tracce di episodi, frammenti di passato irrompono nella mente senza che io lo voglia e il senso di "rottura psichica" è lì. Mi chiedo se non dovrei abbandonarlo a fare la larva.


Ho provato a scriverti qualcosa via mp, poi in pubblico, ma non ci riesco.
Un abbraccio.
:abbraccio:​


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Posso dire la mia anche se un po' controcorrente?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Secondo me tu devi accettare il rischio che lui non ce la faccia senza te attorno, l'alternativa è che lui ce la faccia solo in funzione di te


Ha assolutamente senso quello che scrivi (scusa se ho tagliato il quote) , ma io sto vedendo tutto nell'ottica di una compagna che deve prendere le distanze pur non sparendo, la metà di una coppia che forse esiste ancora solo da qualche parte nel caos che mi riempie il cervello.

Anche se gli ho detto chiaramente che per ora discorsi basati sul "noi" non sono possibili e che non andremo avanti se alla fine del suo percorso sarà solo un essere che vive in funzione della mia presenza, può darsi che io sia comunque dannosa per lui. 

Siamo tornati insieme da appena due mesi e stiamo andando avanti a tentativi, lui è seguito e non è da escludersi a priori che il terapeuta gli dica di allontanarsi da me per un po'.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Ottobre 2012)

Mille, hai fatto la cosa giusta cara. hai ascoltato te stessa, come sempre, e hai fatto solo bene.

lascia che tutto scorra e non avere paura.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brava Tes. Comunque Mille... uff... è difficile da accettare che ci siano persone che gongolano nel rubare l'intimità altrui. Non parlo di avere relazioni con persone sposate o comunque impegnate... parlo di andare oltre, di *voler entrare in quel rapporto e annientarlo, distruggerlo per autoconclamare la propria 'superiorità'*. Difficile da capire ma esistono. Le facocere. Non sparire in facoceresco non significa restiamo amici. Significa ok, adesso ti hanno beccato ti lascio il tempo per essere torchiato per bene poi torno alla carica. +/-. La facocera non accetta MAI che la relazione finisca se non per opera sua.


:unhappy:

A parte il disgusto che mi provoca il neretto, immagino che andrà come dici tu: lei vorrà avere l'ultima parola.
Il mio sogno più spinto vede il mio lui che le risponde in qualche modo, anche balbettando, dicendole qualcosa di significativo e credendoci davvero. 
Comunque, credo che difficilmente accadrà una cosa del genere, è più probabile lui si blocchi completamente e che si lasci travolgere dall'addio "facoceresco".

Posso chiamarla pure io facocera?


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, hai fatto la cosa giusta cara. hai ascoltato te stessa, come sempre, e hai fatto solo bene.
> 
> lascia che tutto scorra e non avere paura.


Grazie dammi, ci proverò.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> A parte il disgusto che mi provoca il neretto, immagino che andrà come dici tu: lei vorrà avere l'ultima parola.
> Il mio sogno più spinto vede il mio lui che le risponde in qualche modo, anche balbettando, dicendole qualcosa di significativo e credendoci davvero.
> ...



Secondo me se il tuo lui si ricorda di lei, è per maledire in mille lingue il giorno che le ha detto ciao la prima volta.

Cmq ricordo una volta.

Ero col mio uomo a una festa piena di belle donne e uomini eleganti. Le donne si lumavano per bene misurando al millimetro gli uomini presenti. Il mio uomo, bè, non riceveva il massimo dei voti.
Mi sono incazzata dentro. Avrei voluto dire a tutte quanto lui valeva e quanto era figo.
Un pò era sentimento di amore per lui. Mi dispiaceva che non lo vedessero coi miei occhi.
Un pò era un desiderio egoistico e di orgoglio.

Vorrsti, magari in un angolino di te, che lei capisse di essere stata "sconfitta" -del resto, sembra che sia stata lei per prima a sentirsi in competizione con te- e non che pensasse che ti ha rifilato l'impiccio?


Sorry, in 'sti giorni sono in versione acida.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

Come va ora?
Come ti senti da sola? Meglio?


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me se il tuo lui si ricorda di lei, è per maledire in mille lingue il giorno che le ha detto ciao la prima volta.
> 
> Cmq ricordo una volta.
> 
> ...


È più o meno quello che ho provato io quando lui è stato guardato con compassione da chi ci conosce anche solo di vista e mentirei se rispondessi con un no convinto alla tua domanda. Non direi nemmeno si perché non vedo nessuna gara, non voglio partecipare al suo gioco perverso.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come va ora?
> Come ti senti da sola? Meglio?


Un po' meglio, grazie. 
Ho il cervello in piena attività e credo che dormirò poco, ma avevo bisogno di respirare un po'.
È cominciata la mia cura a base di Ringo e telefilm arretrati, domani non avrò nemmeno i sensi di colpa per le calorie extra, ho scoperto di aver perso quasi mezzo chilo.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un po' meglio, grazie.
> Ho il cervello in piena attività e credo che dormirò poco, ma avevo bisogno di respirare un po'.
> È cominciata la mia cura a base di Ringo e telefilm arretrati, domani non avrò nemmeno i sensi di colpa per le calorie extra, ho scoperto di aver perso quasi mezzo chilo.



Sono l'unica cogliona deficiente che quando è in crisi ingrassa...


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono l'unica cogliona deficiente che quando è in crisi ingrassa...


Dai non dire così. 
È che ho poco appetito e mi ammazzo di sport appena sveglia, non ho perso peso in modo salutare.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dai non dire così.
> È che ho poco appetito e mi ammazzo di sport appena sveglia, non ho perso peso in modo salutare.



Mi andrebbe perfettamente perderlo in modo non salutare.
Non sono una salutista, direi... apprezzo chi lo è, non credo sia una sciocchezza.
Solo che non sono io.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi andrebbe perfettamente perderlo in modo non salutare.
> Non sono una salutista, direi... apprezzo chi lo è, non credo sia una sciocchezza.
> Solo che non sono io.


Vero, non è una sciocchezza, ma non è nemmeno un sacrificio, basta pensare ad una vera dieta, varia e adatta al proprio stile di vita. Peccato che in questo periodo ho sgarrato parecchio, negandomi un po' di cose ed esagerando con altre.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vero, non è una sciocchezza, ma non è nemmeno un sacrificio, basta pensare ad una vera dieta, varia e adatta al proprio stile di vita. Peccato che in questo periodo ho sgarrato parecchio, negandomi un po' di cose ed esagerando con altre.



Quando c'è mia figlia si parte con verdure, e poi carboidrati e proteine variati, di stagione etc etc.

Quando non c'è mi nutro a latte e nesquik, caffè, pane, scatolette trovate in dispensa, quel che capita.

Sono ingrassata molto negli ultimi 2 anni anche perchè prendevo anche io psicofarmaci. Teoricamente ora dovrei -spontaneamente- dimagrire.
Ma conoscendomi, col cazzo che succederà.

Movimento nulla. O sono con mia figlia o lavoro o collasso senza energia neppure per alzarmi e mangiare.
Mi fanno male non so perchè  e me ne fotto i piedi, le ginocchia, le gambe. La mattina metter i piedi a terra mi fa male.

Vita di merda, tutto sommato.

Ripeto, questa è la Nausicaa incazzata e acida. Sono stufa. Due anni e passa cominciano ad essere tanti. E i casini invece di diminuire, se ne trovano sempre nuovi.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono l'unica cogliona deficiente che quando è in crisi ingrassa...



No...no...non se l'unica ...


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando c'è mia figlia si parte con verdure, e poi carboidrati e proteine variati, di stagione etc etc.
> 
> Quando non c'è mi nutro a latte e nesquik, caffè, pane, scatolette trovate in dispensa, quel che capita.
> 
> ...


Vero, due anni sono tanti, è normale che tu sia incazzata.

Hai una grande forza, non fai pesare la cosa a tua figlia, sei da ammirare per questo. Almeno per me.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vero, due anni sono tanti, è normale che tu sia incazzata.
> 
> Hai una grande forza, non fai pesare la cosa a tua figlia, sei da ammirare per questo. Almeno per me.


Sì, l'unica cosa. Piuttosto che farlo pesare a Fra mi sego una gamba e mi cavo gli occhi.

Sono stufa:

degli incubi
dei malditesta
della nausea
dei dolori
dei continui viaggi
della mia famiglia
della situazione
della paura, della stanchezza
del non riuscire a lavorare
delle gente che si approfitta che sono una cogliona docile

sono stufa di quelli che mi dicono andrà tutto bene andrà tutto bene e poi sti cazzi un'altra tegola

ripeto. Nausica versione incazzata

Dio come sono incazzata


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

Mille, scusami, "prestami" il tuo 3d solo un altro post...

Mi sto per cacciare in una situazione che NON posso evitare del tutto, non posso in alcun modo.
Ma se mi ci ficco come sono fatta ora, sarò schiava per l'eternità della situazione stessa, e di una persona, che odio con ogni cellula del mio essere.
Se mi ci ficco cambiando il mio modo di pensare, per proteggermi, per prepararmi una via di fuga mentale, ammazzo quello che sono io.
E allora, a parte Fra, che cazzo vivo a fare? Domanda che mi pongo già abb spesso, che non ha alcuna conseguenza perchè la mia vita appartiene a Fra e lei ne ha bisogno.

Ma vivere come ameba, come guscio, non mi torna.

Non riesco a vivere sempre incazzata. non ho questo tipo di personalità. Ma se non lo faccio, mi ammazzano le altre persone.

Cazzo.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Puoi scrivere tutto quello che vuoi Nausicaa, non devi nemmeno chiedere.
Stavo pensando a come risponderti e mi viene da piangere per la rabbia,  mi vergogno di non riuscire a dirti niente.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Puoi scrivere tutto quello che vuoi Nausicaa, non devi nemmeno chiedere.
> Stavo pensando a come risponderti e *mi viene da piangere per la rabbia*,  mi vergogno di non riuscire a dirti niente.



Eccheccazzo, suvvia, dai... (sempre Nausica stronza e acida)
Emotività a mille eh?

Fra mi ha "costretto" a guardare Happy feet... cazzo che pianti mi sono fatta.
Nei film è concesso.

Sono anni che evito come la peste film che non abbiano COME MINIMO il lieto fine.
Come minimo, perchè devono essere lieti dall'inizo alla fine. Eccheccazzo. Pure lì, almeno.

Unica eccezione lo farà "Vita di Pi". Ho visto i trailer al cinema, è chiaramente uno dei film che dovrei evitare, ma mi ha colpito talmente tanto che mi sono già organizzata.
Promessa con mignolino e sputo sulla mano che lo vedo con un mio amico.

Mi spiace per l'acidume misto, ma stasera va così, e me ne fotto.
Sono anche estremamente volgare. 

Mi sto sfogando, sorry.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Si,  molto emotiva.

Non scusarti.

Ora sparisco, sono quasi alle due e devo essere in piedi alle sette. 
Buona notte Nausicaa.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si,  molto emotiva.
> 
> Non scusarti.
> 
> ...


Notte stellina.


----------



## exStermy (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono svegliata alle tre di notte, completamente fuori di me dalla rabbia.
> Lui stava dormendo tranquillo, rannicchiato e coperto fino all'orecchio, sono stata tentata di svegliarlo per sfogarmi ancora.
> 
> Non so cosa mi abbia turbata tanto, forse un incubo, non ricordo.
> ...


Alleluja...

doveva essere fatto ad agosto (se non ricordo male) ed anzi manco dovevi insistere a riprendertelo dai suoi...

se lo ciucciassero loro il problema...

riassumo:

depennalo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2012)

pensa a te, mille.abbi riguardo della tua persona per non farti trascinare a tua volta nel tunnel buio.
per ora fanculo lui e la cimice inopportuna.


----------



## demoralizio (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mille, scusami, "prestami" il tuo 3d solo un altro post...
> 
> Mi sto per cacciare in una situazione che NON posso evitare del tutto, non posso in alcun modo.
> Ma se mi ci ficco come sono fatta ora, sarò schiava per l'eternità della situazione stessa, e di una persona, che odio con ogni cellula del mio essere.
> ...


"la mia vita appartiene a Fra" se la tua vita appartiene a tua figlia, secondo me si crea un paradosso con conseguente buco nero.
La vita appartiene a te, e tua figlia deve seguire te come modello di persona. E dovrebbe seguire un'ameba, un guscio (cit.)?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> "la mia vita appartiene a Fra" se la tua vita appartiene a tua figlia, secondo me si crea un paradosso con conseguente buco nero.
> La vita appartiene a te, e tua figlia deve seguire te come modello di persona. E dovrebbe seguire un'ameba, un guscio (cit.)?



Hai un poco ragione.

La mia vita appartiene a Fra dal momento che è stata concepita.
Nel senso che. Non ho il diritto di suicidarmi, drogarmi di droghe pesanti, di trattarmi così male da ammalarmi. In questo senso la mia vita appartiene a lei.
Mi sento pure in colpa quando fumo.

La mia vita appartiene a me, come essere individuale, e anche come figlia, e ho il dovere verso me stessa di realizzarmi e di fare il meglio che posso con quello che ho. Lo stesso dovere c'è verso mia figlia, per darle una madre migliore. E come donna serena e come donna-esempio.

La situazione attuale -sorry ma non la esplicito- è tale per cui per darle certe cose da una parte rischio di sottrargliele dall'altro.

Appunto. La mia vita è sua, ma se per andare avanti mi ficco in una situazione di merda e mi riduco a una ameba, che razza di vita vivo? per me e per lei?


----------



## exStermy (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai un poco ragione.
> 
> La mia vita appartiene a Fra dal momento che è stata concepita.
> Nel senso che. Non ho il diritto di suicidarmi, drogarmi di droghe pesanti, di trattarmi così male da ammalarmi. In questo senso la mia vita appartiene a lei.
> ...


ma ti sei separata o non ancora?

hai detto che ti sei gia' sottratta alla merda che c'era in casa, percio' un po' a te GIUSTAMENTE c'hai pensato...

me pari na' collega d'occhi blu che mette la fija avanti avanti a cazzo de cane...

e basta,  eccheminchia......lasciateli riposare sti'innocenti... 

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho provato a scriverti qualcosa via mp, poi in pubblico, ma non ci riesco.
> Un abbraccio.
> :abbraccio:​



Mi unisco all'abbraccio. Anche io volevo scrivere qualcosa, ma sarebbe stato soltanto scrivere di me e di quello che si prova certi momenti. Inutile rammentare il passato per cercare di dare coraggio e far capire che vorremmo semplicemente dare un'abbraccio.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ti sei separata o non ancora?
> 
> hai detto che ti sei gia' sottratta alla merda che c'era in casa, percio' un po' a te GIUSTAMENTE c'hai pensato...
> 
> ...



Non basta separarsi perchè finiscano i casini talvolta. Tutto qui.


----------



## exStermy (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non basta separarsi perchè finiscano i casini talvolta. Tutto qui.


certo, pero', ripeto, ti sei sottratta dall'ingoiare la merda peggiore se fossi rimasta, percio' un po' a te GIUSTAMENTE hai pensato...

per dirti che le aureole so' finite...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo, pero', ripeto, ti sei sottratta dall'ingoiare la merda peggiore se fossi rimasta, percio' un po' a te GIUSTAMENTE hai pensato...
> 
> per dirti che le aureole so' finite...
> 
> ahahahah



Prima che tu estorca a una madre che non ha pensato principalmente a sua figlia, Ster, si riapriranno le acque del mar Rosso.

Detto questo. Quando ho deciso di chiudere, non so quanto ha pesato il mio benessere e quanto mi sono convinta o ho lucidamente deciso che Fra magari preferiva una madre sana e viva.

In altre situazioni ho pensato a me, più che a lei. Forse.
Giuro che non lo so.

Ho tenuto al mio lavoro più che a lei, o ho lucidamente capito che stare senza lavoro e non avere uno stipendio non è che sia molto utile per tirare su una bambina?

Cazzo ne so.


----------



## exStermy (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Prima che tu estorca a una madre che non ha pensato principalmente a sua figlia, Ster, si riapriranno le acque del mar Rosso.
> 
> Detto questo. Quando ho deciso di chiudere, non so quanto ha pesato il mio benessere e quanto mi sono convinta o ho lucidamente deciso che Fra magari preferiva una madre sana e viva.
> 
> ...


finalmente siamo scesi sulla terra...

hai preso delle decisioni perfettamente condivisibili ed umane, percio' ne' in questo caso e tanto piu' nell'altro, ti ripeto, aureole non ne avremmo date....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un po' meglio, grazie.
> Ho il cervello in piena attività e credo che dormirò poco, ma avevo bisogno di respirare un po'.
> È cominciata la mia cura a base di Ringo e telefilm arretrati, domani non avrò nemmeno i sensi di colpa per le calorie extra, ho scoperto di aver perso quasi mezzo chilo.


le attività cerebrali consumano circa 125 grammi di zucchero al giorno, l'equivalente di 1 chilo di peso corporeo. inoltre, le incazzature producono più calore corporeo (1-2 gradi) e consumi così 5-10% più energia in rispetto ai periodi pacifici. infine, la produzione di adrenalina e di ormoni di crescita (necessari per la crescita di tessuto muscolare e di proteine in genere), richiede molte risorse.

se non mi credi, osserva quanto crescono capelli e le unghie in rispetto a prima 

quindi, più che ti incazzi più dimagrisci.

ora mi verrebbe una battuta cattivina ma mi astengo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando c'è mia figlia si parte con verdure, e poi carboidrati e proteine variati, di stagione etc etc.
> 
> Quando non c'è mi nutro a latte e nesquik, caffè, pane, scatolette trovate in dispensa, quel che capita.
> 
> ...


mancanza di calcio e magnesio e per assurdo, di zucchero.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, l'unica cosa. Piuttosto che farlo pesare a Fra mi sego una gamba e mi cavo gli occhi.
> 
> Sono stufa:
> 
> ...


ora ti ipnotizzo :rotfl:

dai! non può essere tutto così negativo. prova con l'aggiunta di vitamine e minerali. vai più di istinto, meno di testa, con tutto che fai. pesta gli approfittatori.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mancanza di calcio e magnesio e *per assurdo*, di zucchero.



In effetti, assurdo proprio!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> le attività cerebrali consumano circa 125 grammi di zucchero al giorno, l'equivalente di 1 chilo di peso corporeo. inoltre, le incazzature producono più calore corporeo (1-2 gradi) e consumi così 5-10% più energia in rispetto ai periodi pacifici. infine, la produzione di adrenalina e di ormoni di crescita (necessari per la crescita di tessuto muscolare e di proteine in genere), richiede molte risorse.
> 
> se non mi credi, osserva quanto crescono capelli e le unghie in rispetto a prima
> 
> ...


Non immaginavo nemmeno tutte queste cose. 
Continui a stupirmi, Quibbel.

E la battuta? Chissà se è quella che immagino io...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non immaginavo nemmeno tutte queste cose.
> Continui a stupirmi, Quibbel.
> 
> *E la battuta*? Chissà se è quella che immagino io...


ochei. il tuo compagno ti ha fatto incazzare in modo permanente perché le donne incazzate sono meno grasse :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ochei. il tuo compagno ti ha fatto incazzare in modo permanente perché le donne incazzate sono meno grasse :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Ottobre 2012)

mille...se ti fidanzi con quib  poi diventi admina o adminessa?:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mille...se ti fidanzi con quib  poi diventi admina o adminessa?:mrgreen:


Non ne abbiamo ancora parlato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mille...se ti fidanzi con quib  poi diventi admina o adminessa?:mrgreen:



Min, ma ti annoi ultimamente, o il cambio di stagione ti rende romantica?
Ultimamente non fai altro che combinare coppie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

Come va? ... 'sto silenzio ... urla!


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:


maccheteridi tu, chi aspetti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> maccheteridi tu, chi aspetti?


è una domanda a cui non c'è risposta fin quando non si manifesti


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Come va? ... 'sto silenzio ... urla!


Sto riordinando i pensieri dopo una giornata tosta. È un silenzio riflessivo, mi sto riprendendo, non preoccuparti Quibbel.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2012)

mi sembra che oggi si sia dormicchiato un pò tutti.....tu come stai Mille?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sto riordinando i pensieri dopo una giornata tosta. È un silenzio riflessivo, mi sto riprendendo, non preoccuparti Quibbel.


ho capito ... ti stai ancora riempendo i polmoni


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra che oggi si sia dormicchiato un pò tutti.....tu come stai Mille?


Sto un po' meglio, grazie. Ho solo bisogno di altro tempo per far lavorare il cervello in solitudine.


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è una domanda a cui non c'è risposta fin quando non si manifesti


honey


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Novembre 2012)

Raga...a me sti due piacciono un casino.

l ho detto.punto.

Qui e Mille eh:mrgreen:




( Mille, scusa se lo dico ad alta voce )


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Novembre 2012)

una volta tanto che è possibile qui dentro parlar d amore...e fatemelo di'.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2012)

La stanza del bambino mancato è tornata a chiamarmi insistentemente, un'attrazione che pensavo di aver scacciato definitivamente tre mesi fa, quando l'ho chiusa a chiave dopo averci trascorso intere notti in preda alla disperazione. 
Di giorno non andava molto meglio, ho fissato spesso la porta di quella cameretta rivivendo i miei incubi horror come se fossero ricordi, non deliri notturni. Questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui a luglio sono partita, stavo impazzendo. 
Al mio ritorno l'ossessione ha lasciato il posto ad un'indifferenza forzata che è stata alimentata anche dallo stato larvale del mio lui.

Ieri ho deciso di rimetterci piede dopo quattro giorni di disagio crescente, temevo di crollare ancora, ma non sono più stata travolta dalla soffocante sensazione di dolore che ricordo ancora così bene. Mi hanno accolta solo il buio e la polvere dell'unico posto in cui il mio forse-compagno non è potuto entrare per pulire. 

Tutte le cose che avevo lanciato contro i muri o scaraventato a terra erano ancora là dove le avevo lasciate, dopo qualche ora di lavoro ho finito di sistemare i colori, i pennelli e il resto del materiale ancora integro dentro a degli scatoloni, mentre ho fatto a pezzi le bozze per non avere la tentazione di riguardarle in futuro. In pratica ho eliminato le ultime testimonianze del mio pazzo progetto di fare un dipinto su parete, un piccolo gesto d'amore che mi aveva riempita di gioia.
Che strano scriverne.
È stata dura, ho pianto come se mi stessi strappando qualcosa da dentro, una sensazione orribile che mi ha lasciata stranamente più leggera, ma non vuota. Ora sto meglio anche se non saprei spiegarmi esattamente il perché.

Comunque, quella camera non può restare così, sarebbe come mantenere aperto uno spiraglio su una cosa che mi fa troppo male ricordare. Prima di sistemare la mansarda la usavo come studio per lavorare a casa, adesso sarebbe troppo deprimente passarci le giornate. 
Potrebbe diventare una libreria per radunare tutti i libri sparsi in giro o bho...non lo so, ci devo pensare. 
Sfoglierò cataloghi e girerò per negozi, tanto per fare qualcosa di costruttivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La stanza del bambino mancato è tornata a chiamarmi insistentemente, un'attrazione che pensavo di aver scacciato definitivamente tre mesi fa, quando l'ho chiusa a chiave dopo averci trascorso intere notti in preda alla disperazione.
> Di giorno non andava molto meglio, ho fissato spesso la porta di quella cameretta rivivendo i miei incubi horror come se fossero ricordi, non deliri notturni. Questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui a luglio sono partita, stavo impazzendo.
> Al mio ritorno l'ossessione ha lasciato il posto ad un'indifferenza forzata che è stata alimentata anche dallo stato larvale del mio lui.
> 
> ...


Se la luce è buona, potresti metterci delle piante. E occuparti di loro. E vedere come loro ti ricompensano.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se la luce è buona, potresti metterci delle piante. E occuparti di loro. E vedere come loro ti ricompensano.


Bella idea. 
Riempirla di vita è sicuramente meglio che buttarci dentro chili di carta.


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

...se è scritta la carta è sacra....e tutte e due?libri e piante?





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bella idea.
> Riempirla di vita è sicuramente meglio che buttarci dentro chili di carta.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bella idea.
> Riempirla di vita è sicuramente meglio che buttarci dentro chili di carta.



Sei proprio un bel personaggio tu...


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...se è scritta la carta è sacra....e tutte e due?libri e piante?


si si, amo leggere. 
è l'idea di avere una stanza piena di soli libri a non entusiasmarmi, troppo seria, mi piace averli intorno per tutta la casa.

ecco, l'idea di avere un angolo di lettura verde non mi dispiace per niente.
questo è un bel compromesso, sempre che stare lì non sia troppo pesante. 

bho non so, è un'idea che mi è venuta ieri dopo aver pulito tutto.
voglio usare tutto quello spazio, non ha senso lasciarlo vuoto.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Sei proprio un bel personaggio tu...


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si si, amo leggere.
> è l'idea di avere una stanza piena di soli libri a non entusiasmarmi, troppo seria, mi piace averli intorno per tutta la casa.
> 
> ecco, l'idea di avere un angolo di lettura verde non mi dispiace per niente.
> ...


facci qualcosa di gioioso.

hai qualche hobby?


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> facci qualcosa di gioioso.
> 
> hai qualche hobby?


Come ho scritto male la risposta che hai quotato, ecco cosa succede quando faccio venti cose insieme e non rileggo. :unhappy:

Comunque, su in mansarda c'è anche un angolo per gli hobby, oltre che il mio studiolo.
Credo di essere a posto da quel punto di vista.

Mi piacciono molto i suggerimenti di Sbri e Min.
È un ambiente luminoso, ma non essendo particolarmente brava con le piante non avevo pensato di trasformarlo in uno spazio verde. 
Posso sempre imparare, il mio forse-compagno se la cava davvero bene con il giardinaggio e ho già in mente qualche amica a cui chiedere dei consigli.
Avevo comprato po' di libri prima del tradimento e li ho abbandonati in giro per casa senza neppure sfogliarli, potrei portarli lì e cominciare a formare un piccola libreria tra i fiori. 

Si, mi attira molto.

Grazie ragazze, ci penserò su.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La stanza del bambino mancato è tornata a chiamarmi insistentemente, un'attrazione che pensavo di aver scacciato definitivamente tre mesi fa, quando l'ho chiusa a chiave dopo averci trascorso intere notti in preda alla disperazione.
> Di giorno non andava molto meglio, ho fissato spesso la porta di quella cameretta rivivendo i miei incubi horror come se fossero ricordi, non deliri notturni. Questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui a luglio sono partita, stavo impazzendo.
> Al mio ritorno l'ossessione ha lasciato il posto ad un'indifferenza forzata che è stata alimentata anche dallo stato larvale del mio lui.
> 
> ...


hai colmato il vuoto che la crescita e nascita di un bambino, anche se mancato, lascia nella tua anima. ti sei ripreso questa energia e le ferite sono guarite. rimangono le cicatrici e ricordi, ma tornano la serenità e felicità. hai riconquistato la tua integrità, che ora ti serve per ... lo shopping


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hai colmato il vuoto che la crescita e nascita di un bambino, anche se mancato, lascia nella tua anima. ti sei ripreso questa energia e le ferite sono guarite. rimangono le cicatrici e ricordi, ma tornano la serenità e felicità. hai riconquistato la tua integrità, che ora ti serve per ... lo shopping


Non credo di essere già guarita del tutto, per ora alterno momenti di incerta serenità ad altri di nostalgia e vago senso di colpa. Di sicuro non sono più dilaniata dalla rabbia, avrei dovuto compiere prima quel gesto simbolico, forse mi sarei resa conto del mio nuovo stato d'animo. Oppure non era ancora il momento, non lo so.



Lo shopping aiuta, vero. 
Mi ci dedico subito insieme ad un'amica.


----------



## tebina (3 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...se è scritta la carta è sacra....e tutte e due?libri e piante?





siiiiiii!!!
brava Min, libri e piante.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non credo di essere già guarita del tutto, per ora alterno momenti di incerta serenità ad altri di nostalgia e vago senso di colpa. Di sicuro non sono più dilaniata dalla rabbia, avrei dovuto compiere prima quel gesto simbolico, forse mi sarei resa conto del mio nuovo stato d'animo. Oppure non era ancora il momento, non lo so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attenta a certe piante però eh?

[video=youtube;AlUdy2AobjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlUdy2AobjI&feature=fvwrel[/video]:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2012)

Ieri ho pranzato con il mio forse-compagno, l'ho invitato per un po' di chiacchiere dal vivo dopo una settimana quasi senza contatti, solo un paio di brevi telefonate e una manciata di sms. Era visibilmente teso, anche se in uno dei suoi momenti migliori, mi ha dato una mano in cucina parlandomi della sua settimana e reagendo al mio interesse con dei sorrisi invece che con occhiate cariche d'ansia.
- E tu? Come stai? Meglio? 
Forse.
Ho avuto più tempo per le mie cose e sono uscita in compagnia, niente che non facessi anche con lui a casa, ma le mie batterie mentali erano scariche e i miei cambi di umore troppo intensi per andare avanti senza una pausa.

Dopo aver sparecchiato mi ha dato qualche altra buona notizia riguardo al lavoro, sta continuando ad aggiornarsi e ad avere contatti con alcuni colleghi, ora passa il tempo leggendo pagine di cose arretrate, un modo per ricollegarsi con l'universo ufficio. Ha provato a spiegarmi tutto, prima con un linguaggio semplice per non perdermi, poi si è fatto prendere dall'entusiasmo e ho cominciato a capire sempre meno. 
Ho ascoltato sorridendo, felice che ci stesse mettendo tanta energia.
All'improvviso si è paralizzato, mi ha fissata e ha cominciato a scuotere la testa, una scena già vista.
- Non ho sentito lei.
- Non te l'ho chiesto...
- Volevo essere chiaro, scusa.
Silenzio, ha ripetuto di non voler più nascondermi nulla e lasciarmi dei dubbi, balbettio incontrollabile e altre spiegazioni troncate a metà, come se si fosse scaricato.
- Non c'è motivo per parlarne. Stai facendo tutto tu, ce la fai a calmarti?
No, non ce l'ha fatta, vergogna in volto, 
- Scusami, sto provando a non bloccarmi più così. 
Altre frasi spezzate e tovaglioli trasformati in coriandoli, sempre più affranto, respiri profondi per calmarsi, inutile.
- Non ci riesco.
Mi ha salutata evitando di incrociare il mio sguardo ed è uscito quasi di corsa. 
L'ho raggiunto fuori, era scoppiato in un pianto rabbioso e stava sbuffando nervosamente raccogliendo le chiavi della macchina cadute a terra, gli ho impedito di mettersi a guidare in quello stato, gli tremavano le mani.
- Non volevo rovinarti la giornata, ci tenevo a non dire cazzate. Scusami.
Seduti al freddo sulla porta, mi ha dato la sua giacca quando si è accorto che ero in maglietta, si è lentamente ripreso e mi ha afferrato la mano intrecciando le sue dita con le mie. L'ha stretta ancora di più e l'ha baciata sul dorso. In realtà se l'è sbattuta sui denti ed è arrossito, ma penso che l'intenzione fosse quella. Ancora un po' di "scusa" e "mi vergogno da morire", un abbraccio che all'inizio ha ricambiato irrigidendosi prima di  calmarsi e sciogliersi un po', ci siamo salutati e ora sono di nuovo sola almeno per un'altra settimana.

È cominciato tutto come un pomeriggio davvero rilassante, il massimo per gli standard attuali, ma come al solito gli è bastato nominarla per fare fatica a guardarmi e continuare a parlare. Il 19 si avvicina e continuo ad avere poca fiducia in un suo ritorno al lavoro, c'è poco da dire. 
Soluzioni possibili? Imbottirlo di farmaci e mandarlo lì in trance? Tagliarmi la mano e dargliela come antistress?


----------



## demoralizio (5 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tagliarmi la mano e dargliela come antistress?


No, vabeh... lo sai che ti voglio bene e non rido della tua situazione... MA MI HAI FATTO CREPARE DAL RIDERE!!!


----------



## exStermy (5 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La stanza del bambino mancato è tornata a chiamarmi insistentemente, un'attrazione che pensavo di aver scacciato definitivamente tre mesi fa, quando l'ho chiusa a chiave dopo averci trascorso intere notti in preda alla disperazione.
> Di giorno non andava molto meglio, ho fissato spesso la porta di quella cameretta rivivendo i miei incubi horror come se fossero ricordi, non deliri notturni. Questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui a luglio sono partita, stavo impazzendo.
> Al mio ritorno l'ossessione ha lasciato il posto ad un'indifferenza forzata che è stata alimentata anche dallo stato larvale del mio lui.
> 
> ...


Io non capiro' mai come ci si possa caricare cosi' d'aspettative ed imbarcarsi in robe anche impegnative per un marmocchio ancora invisibile e sconosciuto pure ad un microscopio elettronico...

boh?

ergo per me la stanza avrebbe dovuto essere gia' "occupata" ed al limite liberata ed attrezzata all'uopo...

per la serie: quando non si ha proprio un cazz' de fa'...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Novembre 2012)

*stermy*

hai una sensibilità di un microraptor


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io non capiro' mai come ci si possa caricare cosi' d'aspettative ed imbarcarsi in robe anche impegnative per un marmocchio ancora invisibile e sconosciuto pure ad un microscopio elettronico...
> 
> boh?
> 
> ...


I tempi psichici ed emotivi sono diversi da quelli fisici. Probabilmente tu hai più fretta di lei nel voler "coprire i buchi", mentre lei preferisce rielaborare il suo lutto. Perché questo e', un lutto.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> No, vabeh... lo sai che ti voglio bene e non rido della tua situazione... MA MI HAI FATTO CREPARE DAL RIDERE!!!


Tranquillo. 
Lo vorrei più sicuro, non sarò sempre a portata di mano unhappy, cosa farà quando avrà bisogno di essere rassicurato in ufficio? Si aggrapperà ad un collega?


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I tempi psichici ed emotivi sono diversi da quelli fisici. Probabilmente tu hai più fretta di lei nel voler "coprire i buchi", mentre lei preferisce rielaborare il suo lutto. Perché questo e', un lutto.


È più una necessità che una scelta, ma hai afferrato il punto.


----------



## demoralizio (5 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tranquillo.
> È che lo vorrei più sicuro, non sarò sempre a portata di mano unhappy, cosa farà quando avrà bisogno di essere rassicurato in ufficio? Si aggrapperà ad un collega?


Tiro ad indovinare, ma magari nei momenti in cui tu non ci sei (vedi ufficio) non avrà bisogno della tua mano perché non incontrerà il tuo sguardo e non finirà nel solito baratro.


----------



## exStermy (5 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I tempi psichici ed emotivi sono diversi da quelli fisici. Probabilmente tu hai più fretta di lei nel voler "coprire i buchi", mentre lei preferisce rielaborare il suo lutto. Perché questo e', un lutto.


Per me non e' neanche questione di avere fretta ma di non sobbarcarmi tonnellate di rielaborazioni di lutti tutti insieme e che m'ingolferebbero giustamente la neuro di cazzate inutili e che la meta' gia' e' troppa......

quindi sono pe' le belle potature, (pe rimane' in tema bucolico...ahahahah) e fatte nei periodi assegnati dalla natura e mai a capocchia...

quest'e'...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Tranquillo.
> Lo vorrei più sicuro, non sarò sempre a portata di mano unhappy, cosa farà quando avrà bisogno di essere rassicurato in ufficio? Si aggrapperà ad un collega?


Beh... potrà sempre contare sulla mano della collega che si allunga da sotto la scrivania.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> In realtà se l'è sbattuta sui denti ed è arrossito, ma penso che l'intenzione fosse quella. Ancora un po' di "scusa" e "mi vergogno da morire", un abbraccio che all'inizio ha ricambiato irrigidendosi prima di  calmarsi e sciogliersi un po', ci siamo salutati e ora sono di nuovo sola almeno per un'altra settimana.
> 
> È cominciato tutto come un pomeriggio davvero rilassante, il massimo per gli standard attuali, ma come al solito gli è bastato nominarla per fare fatica a guardarmi e continuare a parlare. Il 19 si avvicina e continuo ad avere poca fiducia in un suo ritorno al lavoro, c'è poco da dire.
> Soluzioni possibili? Imbottirlo di farmaci e mandarlo lì in trance? Tagliarmi la mano e dargliela come antistress?


si è cannibalizzato e tu gli dai corda


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Tiro ad indovinare, ma magari nei momenti in cui tu non ci sei (vedi ufficio) non avrà bisogno della tua mano perché non incontrerà il tuo sguardo e non finirà nel solito baratro.


È deprimente dover sperare che consideri solo me come uno spauracchio, ma purtroppo è un'ipotesi più realistica di una ripresa lampo in due settimane.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È deprimente dover sperare che consideri solo me come uno spauracchio, ma purtroppo è un'ipotesi più realistica di una ripresa lampo in due settimane.


forse ti devo raccontare un piccolo segreto del pensiero. penso che immagini una ripresa lampo al primo contatto con il mondo femminile al lavoro.

finora però hai tenuto botta e hai lavorato alla ricostruzione di una vita insieme che allo stato attuale sta migliorando ... mi pare. il potere del pensiero vi aiuta a vicenda in questo senso. se ora invece hai dei dubbi, involontariamente stai lavorando contro l'ulteriore miglioramento per via di un pregiudizio.

non sai per quale motivo migliora realmente il vostro rapporto e anticipando i tempi crei solo un handicap. lascia perdere i sospetti e i veleni ora, oggi. li puoi riprodurre quando torna al lavoro e quando c'è reale motivo di sospetto. a parte che io comunque cercherei di non avvelenarmi l'anima prima che succeda qualcosa.

il potere del pensiero è poco conosciuto, ma so per certo che pensando male si fa male.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> forse ti devo raccontare un piccolo segreto del pensiero. penso che immagini una ripresa lampo al primo contatto con il mondo femminile al lavoro.
> 
> finora però hai tenuto botta e hai lavorato alla ricostruzione di una vita insieme che allo stato attuale sta migliorando ... mi pare. il potere del pensiero vi aiuta a vicenda in questo senso. se ora invece hai dei dubbi, involontariamente stai lavorando contro l'ulteriore miglioramento per via di un pregiudizio.
> 
> ...


No no, non è sospetto o altro, è la mia preoccupazione che non riesca a fronteggiare un qualsiasi imprevisto al lavoro o peggio ancora che non regga una normalissima giornata in ufficio.

Edit: Aggiungo di temere che lei gli provochi reazioni di panico simili a quelle che ha in mia presenza.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2012)

Mah.   continuo a leggere la tua storia e continuo a non capacitarmene


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

mah...


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

*mah?*

il primo lo capisco.
il secondo?


----------



## tesla (6 Novembre 2012)

io il tuo quasi-compagno non lo reggo più


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> il primo lo capisco.
> il secondo?



mille, perdonami, ma ci leggo una paraculaggine in quel ragazzo. sono ingiusta e stronza e fuori luogo. ma mi fa venire i nervi il suo comportamento.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> il primo lo capisco.
> il secondo?



Mille, perdonami, ma il comportamento del tuo quasi ragazzo mi fa pensare a un granparaculo .


----------



## exStermy (6 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io il tuo quasi-compagno non lo reggo più


per me da mo' che sarebbe diventato ex...

ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io il tuo quasi-compagno non lo reggo più


Siamo in due. 
Ecco perché nessuno mi toglierà almeno altri sette giorni di pace lontana da lui.



dammi un nome ha detto:


> mille, perdonami, ma ci leggo una paraculaggine in quel ragazzo. sono ingiusta e stronza e fuori luogo. ma mi fa venire i nervi il suo comportamento.





dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, perdonami, ma il comportamento del tuo quasi ragazzo mi fa pensare a un granparaculo .


Io spero che l'eventuale opportunismo dietro alle sue crisi sia a livello inconscio, perché alla lunga non otterrebbe più affetto e sostegno, ma solo il mio allontanamento.
Probabilmente non sono riuscita a negargli il mio conforto perché l'ho visto per sole tre ore durante tutta la settimana, so che dovrei lasciarlo sbollire da solo sempre, ma non ci sono riuscita.
Ammetto un mio cedimento, sono stata debole.
Non ce la faccio a spegnere del tutto la parte del cervello che mi dice di essere la sua compagna, ma forse è proprio da lì che dovrebbe arrivarmi lo stimolo per non incoraggiarlo a cercarmi attraverso le lacrime.

Non lo so, sono pensieri confusi.
Non scusarti dammi, non sei affatto ingiusta, stronza o fuori luogo.


----------



## Simy (6 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Siamo in due.
> Ecco perché nessuno mi toglierà almeno altri sette giorni di pace lontana da lui.
> 
> 
> ...


hai una forza immane...ti ammiro davvero Mille...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

:abbraccio:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai una forza immane...ti ammiro davvero Mille...


Grazie. 



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Siamo in due.
> Ecco perché nessuno mi toglierà almeno altri sette giorni di pace lontana da lui.
> 
> 
> ...




debole tu ?


Mille, per me hai una sensibilità non seconda all intelligenza straordinaria. e non lo dico per lusigarti. ci credo davvero. si puo' solo stimare una persona come te. hai un modo di dire le cose ...che mi piace moltissimo.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Novembre 2012)

*Heroiken Sturmtruppen*

ti capisco sai...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti capisco sai...


sono rimasto senza parole. per me ha bisogno di un "hug", un abbraccio. ho sono sentito dentro la sua voce, sottile, frammentata, spezzata.

questa settimana le serve per il solfeggi


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

Siete entrambi davvero molto gentili con me, ma ho la lacrima facilissima in questo periodo e mi sto disidratando leggendovi.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2012)

una cosa mi fa veramente paura,Mille.

il tuo punto di ebollizione.   secondo me non è lontano


----------



## Annamaria (6 Novembre 2012)

*Hai ragione, nessuno racconta mai come sono andate veramente le cose.*



Kid ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che la reale versione dei fatti rimarrà sempre e solo esclusiva del traditore. Agli altri le briciole o le balle, alcune volte entrambe.
> 
> Almeno per esperienza personale. Non mi sognerei mai di dire a mia moglie che l'abbiamo fatto in ascensore, che una volta lei aveva paura di essere rimasta incinta, oppure che abbiamo passato l'intera notte insieme. Insomma, certi dettagli è giusto tenerli per se.
> 
> Per la cronanca, mia moglie mi ha spergiurato che hanno fatto sesso una sola volta. :unhappy:



E' come dici, confessioni a sighiozzo, estorte o sapute da altri. Mio marito nega sempre, minimizza, da della pazza alla sua 'amica' che si è permessa di farmelo sapere, dopo aver aspettato anni, sembra, che lui decidesse di mettersi con lei, cosa che non lo ha mai sfiorato. Quello che ho saputo lo ho saputo da lei, non molto, e qualcosa l'ho scoperto da sola. Come dici tu a noi solo briciole e balle, anni di bugie  e tanta tanta sofferenza.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sono rimasto senza parole. per me ha bisogno di un "hug", un abbraccio. ho sono sentito dentro la sua voce, sottile, frammentata, spezzata.
> 
> questa settimana le serve per il solfeggi





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Siete entrambi davvero molto gentili con me, ma ho la lacrima facilissima in questo periodo e mi sto disidratando leggendovi.




Ne li occhi porta la mia donna Amore,
per che si fa gentil ciò ch’ella mira;
ov’ella passa, ogn’om ver lei si gira,
e cui saluta fa tremar lo core

sì che, bassando il viso, tutto smore,
e d’ogni suo difetto allor sospira:
fugge dinanzi a lei superbia ed ira.
Aiutatemi, donne, farle onore.

Ogne dolcezza, ogne pensero umile
nasce nel core a chi parlar la sente,
ond’è laudato chi prima la vide.

Quel ch’ella par quando un poco sorride,
non si pò dicer né tenere a mente,
sì è novo miracolo e gentile.

Notte cari.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Novembre 2012)

Millina bella,

secondo me hai fatto tanto. Hai fatto tanto, e il "giusto" che reputavi di dovere a voi, a lui, all'uomo che ami/hai amato.
Secondo me, come Perplesso, sei vicina al punto di gettare la spugna su voi.
Cosa che non reputo nè giusta nè sbagliata, è una cosa tua che ti dirà il tuo corpo più che la riflessione, come il tuo corpo ti ha detto che era ora di una pausa.
E quindi, in sostanza, una cosa giusta.

Forse anche per lui, perchè anche io penso che purtroppo la tua stessa presenza potrebbe essere causa del suo strisciare. Non epr causa tua, sia chiaro.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> una cosa mi fa veramente paura,Mille.
> 
> il tuo punto di ebollizione.   secondo me non è lontano


lo penso anche io!


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

*Milleeeeee*

.


----------



## tesla (7 Novembre 2012)

Mille:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Boh!! forse sparerò una minchiata, ma la forza dell'amore o la bontà degli esseri umani, talvolta si evidenzia anche qua, in questo caso, in millepensieri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh!! forse sparerò una minchiata, *ma la forza dell'amore o la bontà degli esseri umani, talvolta si evidenzia anche qua, in questo caso, in millepensieri*.


lo penso anch'io. non ci resta che aspettare ... a pugni si può fare sempre, anche scherzosamente se i sospetti si verificano errati


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

Ma voi riuscite a d immaginare il suo ragazzo?



io pensando a mille,la visualizzo  molto bene.


di lui mi appare sempre una immagine sfuocata ....non so...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh!! forse sparerò una minchiata, m*a la forza dell'amore o la bontà degli esseri umani,* talvolta si evidenzia anche qua, in questo caso, in millepensieri.


ma certo che si Ultimo!


ma io a questo lo menerei... sono diventata molto stronziola...lo so 

poi mgari al posto di mille avrei fatto il doppio..che ne so ...


----------



## exStermy (7 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma certo che si Ultimo!
> 
> 
> ma io a questo lo menerei... sono diventata molto stronziola...lo so
> ...


ma doveva essere fatto a botta calda....

menato ed abbandonato in autostrada...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma doveva essere fatto a botta calda....
> 
> menato ed abbandonato in autostrada...
> 
> ahahahah



maddai...su...


è facile per noi dire queste cose.

Pensa alla storia che li ha uniti. credi che sia facile per una Donna sincera, sensibile, che ha amato davvero come Mille prendere un autocarro e passare sopra al passato come nulla fosse?alè...cancelliamo e bon...

se fosse stata capace di fare tutto questo non sarebbe stata Mille, non ci sarebbe stata storia con sta testa di cazzo, non sarebbe lei e punto.


Stermy, il tono mi va in crescendo perchè sto stronzo non merita una donna cosi.non ce l ho con te.


----------



## exStermy (7 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> maddai...su...
> 
> 
> è facile per noi dire queste cose.
> ...


ma allora mejo esse na' 500 e non na' Mille...

voj mette come se parcheggia mejo?

ahahahah


----------



## demoralizio (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora mejo esse na' 500 e non na' Mille...
> 
> voj mette come se parcheggia mejo?
> 
> ahahahah


BEST FUCKING COMMENT EVER!!!!!!!!!!

Dio mio, crepacuore...


... e comunque sono in linea con Stermy...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> BEST FUCKING COMMENT EVER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dio mio, crepacuore...
> 
> ...


e ce lo so Demo...


certo che alla sua età, non è sposata, non ha figli....


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

*ot x demo-scusa mille.*

( ma tu come stai ? i bimbi ?)


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ( ma tu come stai ? i bimbi ?)


drrriiing! (mail in arrivo)


----------



## demoralizio (7 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> drrriiing! (mail in arrivo)


Quale mail? Cosa succede? Chi sono??? Dove mi trovo???!??!?!?!?


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> una cosa mi fa veramente paura,Mille.
> 
> il tuo punto di ebollizione.   secondo me non è lontano





Simy ha detto:


> lo penso anche io!





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Millina bella,
> 
> secondo me hai fatto tanto. Hai fatto tanto, e il "giusto" che reputavi di dovere a voi, a lui, all'uomo che ami/hai amato.
> Secondo me, come Perplesso, sei vicina al punto di gettare la spugna su voi.
> ...


Non so se sia quasi finita ormai, mi verrebbe da dire "no", ma sono anche tanto stanca e a questo punto mi devo rendere conto che lui è ancora lontano da una ripresa. Va avanti a pastiglie e terapia, è fragile e può darsi che la voglia di riscattarsi ai propri occhi sia ancora impantanata in mezzo all'autocommiserazione, al senso di colpa e alla sorpresa di aver trovato il sostegno di tante persone che vorrebbero fargli del bene, ma che forse lo stanno rallentando. Io evidentemente sono tra di loro, pur cercando di rimanere distaccata per quanto me lo consenta la situazione.

È via da casa già da 9 giorni, ho chiesto un time out per non esplodere. 
Come dite voi a un certo punto arriverò al limite di sopportazione, quello vero. Peccato che dovrò sbatterci contro e prendermi una botta pesante sui denti prima di stare meglio.

Cavolo, spero che non abbia scoperto ora quanto tenessi a lui.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh!! forse sparerò una minchiata, ma la forza dell'amore o la bontà degli esseri umani, talvolta si evidenzia anche qua, in questo caso, in millepensieri.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo penso anch'io. non ci resta che aspettare ... a pugni si può fare sempre, anche scherzosamente se i sospetti si verificano errati


Non fatemi arrossire! Vi giuro che riesco ad essere anche stronza ed egoista! Almeno il giusto, ecco.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Novembre 2012)

*dammi e tesla*

ciao belle


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non fatemi arrossire! Vi giuro che riesco ad essere anche stronza ed egoista! Almeno il giusto, ecco.





Questo è il problema.


capire quale è la misura giusta


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quale mail? Cosa succede? Chi sono??? Dove mi trovo???!??!?!?!?


:scared:


----------



## Innominata (8 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so se sia quasi finita ormai, mi verrebbe da dire "no", ma sono anche tanto stanca e a questo punto mi devo rendere conto che lui è ancora lontano da una ripresa. Va avanti a pastiglie e terapia, è fragile e può darsi che la voglia di riscattarsi ai propri occhi sia ancora impantanata in mezzo all'autocommiserazione, al senso di colpa e alla sorpresa di aver trovato il sostegno di tante persone che vorrebbero fargli del bene, ma che forse lo stanno rallentando. Io evidentemente sono tra di loro, pur cercando di rimanere distaccata per quanto me lo consenta la situazione.
> 
> È via da casa già da 9 giorni, ho chiesto un time out per non esplodere.
> Come dite voi a un certo punto arriverò al limite di sopportazione, quello vero. Peccato che dovrò sbatterci contro e prendermi una botta pesante sui denti prima di stare meglio.
> ...


Accidenti, quanto mi sembra simile la situazione, a parte il fatto che lui è a casa, e già al lavoro ce l'ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni. Le lamentele sulla sua "fiacca" sono ormai talmente accorate e disperate da indurmi al sospetto che sia depresso davvero: in fondo si è sbattuto a destra e a manca in affaccendamento incongruo e dissennato per onorare il valore della sua pellegrinante signora, però quando ha visto che il famoso pacco regalo della sua umanità, del suo valore, della sua condivisione e della sua fica tardavano ad arrivare (lei voleva essere adoratissima e si ingozzava del becchime che lui propinava facendo GIUSTAMENTE la Madonna) ha preso un due di picche. E adesso si sfianca tra sensi di colpa, pentimenti, confusioni, ripensamenti, autofustigazioni, ma...concretamente? Un progetto? Un impegno di recupero qualsivoglia? Lo so cara, è dura, molto dura. Io non ho strategie, non le cerco e non ne appronto, sto semplicemente cercando di tirare il fiato e fare qualcosa per me...sono uscita prestissimo e ho fatto colazione in centro, l'atmosfera era meravigliosa. Già sentire che la rilevavo come bella mi ha fatto sperare in un micron di passo avanti. Un micron.Per riprendermi dal fatto che mi ha detto che per me prova "tanta riconoscenza". Spero che a te non abbia mai detto niente del genere.


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> .........
> Cavolo, spero che non abbia scoperto ora quanto tenessi a lui.


resisti un po', poi passa...

ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Novembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Accidenti, quanto mi sembra simile la situazione, a parte il fatto che lui è a casa, e già al lavoro ce l'ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni. Le lamentele sulla sua "fiacca" sono ormai talmente accorate e disperate da indurmi al sospetto che sia depresso davvero: in fondo si è sbattuto a destra e a manca in affaccendamento incongruo e dissennato per onorare il valore della sua pellegrinante signora, però quando ha visto che il famoso pacco regalo della sua umanità, del suo valore, della sua condivisione e della sua fica tardavano ad arrivare (lei voleva essere adoratissima e si ingozzava del becchime che lui propinava facendo GIUSTAMENTE la Madonna) ha preso un due di picche. E adesso si sfianca tra sensi di colpa, pentimenti, confusioni, ripensamenti, autofustigazioni, ma...concretamente? Un progetto? Un impegno di recupero qualsivoglia? Lo so cara, è dura, molto dura. Io non ho strategie, non le cerco e non ne appronto, sto semplicemente cercando di tirare il fiato e fare qualcosa per me...sono uscita prestissimo e ho fatto colazione in centro, l'atmosfera era meravigliosa. Già sentire che la rilevavo come bella mi ha fatto sperare in un micron di passo avanti. Un micron.Per riprendermi dal fatto che mi ha detto che per me prova "tanta riconoscenza". Spero che a te non abbia mai detto niente del genere.


Non riesco mai a risponderti, vivi una situazione durissima da molto più tempo di me e hai anche due figli, la mia in confronto è un'allegra scampagnata.
Sto faticando pur ricevendo qualche timido segnale di ripresa da parte sua e pensare solo a me è già diventato necessario come l'ossigeno, non più un piacere. 
In questi giorni sto provando grande serenità anche solo nell'alzarmi dal letto dopo un sonno tranquillo e preparandomi la colazione senza dovermi sorbire il suo balbettio ansioso sulla spesa da fare o le commissioni da assegnargli per farlo sentire utile.

No, non mi ha detto una cosa del genere, forse ha fatto di peggio con i suoi "ti amo" convinti, mi scavano dentro portando alla luce troppi bei ricordi.


----------



## demoralizio (8 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non riesco mai a risponderti, vivi una situazione durissima da molto più tempo di me e hai anche due figli, la mia in confronto è un'allegra scampagnata.
> Sto faticando pur ricevendo qualche timido segnale di ripresa da parte sua e pensare solo a me è già diventato necessario come l'ossigeno, non più un piacere.
> In questi giorni sto provando grande serenità anche solo nell'alzarmi dal letto dopo un sonno tranquillo e preparandomi la colazione senza dovermi sorbire il suo balbettio ansioso sulla spesa da fare o le commissioni da assegnargli per farlo sentire utile.
> 
> No, non mi ha detto una cosa del genere, forse ha fatto di peggio con i suoi "ti amo" convinti, mi scavano dentro portando alla luce troppi bei ricordi.


E' il sacrosanto diritto di non avercelo tra le palle. Per fare un esempio, ma secondo te io che amo i miei figli (come direi tutti i genitori) ogni tanto non me li tolgo dalle palle per respirare un po'??? E sai qual'è il risultato? Che loro sono molto più indipendenti, non hanno attaccamenti morbosi nei confronti di noi genitori, non hanno mai dato problemi di sofferenza per distacco all'asilo ecc...

Ovvio che tu non sei un suo genitore, quindi è ancora più sacrosanto e giusto che impari a camminare con le sue gambine. Se deve affondare, lo farà comunque.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

Il mio forse-compagno è tornato.

In quest'ultima settimana lontana da lui non è successo niente di particolare, ci siamo sentiti di sera al telefono per chiacchierare ed è venuto a prendermi al lavoro due volte, la prima per un romantico pranzo con balbettio e la seconda per un giro a caccia di piante da mettere nella futura stanza verde. Tutto sommato abbiamo passato qualche momento piacevole, niente che non facessimo anche abitando sotto lo stesso tetto, ma di sicuro mi sono ricaricata ed ora sto molto meglio.

L'idea di separarci brevemente è stata una buona soluzione temporanea, un rimedio di cui tenere conto per altri momenti come quello che ho appena vissuto, ma se diventasse una situazione definitiva o la prima cosa a cui pensare per affrontare i nostri problemi, non sarebbe più possibile considerarci neppure come una coppia a pezzi. Per adesso proverò a fidarmi ancora delle mie sensazioni, speriamo bene.

Durante il nostro secondo appuntamento gli ho fatto notare che, a parte il pianto di due domeniche fa, ha evitato gli abissi di disperazione toccati in mia compagnia. Era solo un complimento, una considerazione positiva. Ha risposto che vale la pena affrontarli per vivere quei pochi momenti di serenità legati allo stare insieme, poi si è imbarazzato ingarbugliandosi nel tentativo di spiegarmi che non voleva dire di essere felice della situazione attuale o di dipendere da me per stare bene e che non intendeva mettere sullo stesso piano tutto quello che sto passando con i due sorrisi che riesce a farmi fare nei suoi momenti migliori.
Sbuffi nervosi e ritorno alla calma, più o meno.
- Non so più nemmeno cosa sto dicendo. Mi piacerebbe tornare domenica, sempre se ti va ancora.
Dopo avergli risposto con un si abbiamo continuato il nostro giro balbettante tra i fiori in esposizione, mi ha mostrato praticamente solo le piante che potrebbero resistere ad un'esplosione atomica e quindi alle mie goffe attenzioni, mi dovrà insegnare parecchio.

Comunque, ormai so che stando con me oscilla paurosamente tra emozioni forti ed opposte, ma spero di essere stata una presenza soprattutto positiva per lui fino ad ora. Dovrò impegnarmi ancora di più per lasciarlo riemergere da solo quando si tufferà nella sua oscurità personale, anche se non sarà facile vestire a lungo i panni dell'osservatrice distaccata. 
Sono confusa, sto ripetendo cose che ho già scritto.

Questa sera andrà all'ultima seduta prima del possibile ritorno in ufficio, poi dovrà impegnarsi da solo svolgendo i suoi compiti a casa e facendo tutte quelle altre cose che gli servono per lavorare sul proprio equilibrio.

È cominciato un altro round.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ma voi riuscite a d immaginare *il suo ragazzo?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:risata:

ecco fatto, e bello che sistemato pure lui


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

MILLE, ho letto, non ti resta che ridere, se riesci, guarda sta faccia e dimmi se è lui. quella sopra di me.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> MILLE, ho letto, non ti resta che ridere, se riesci, guarda sta faccia e dimmi se è lui. quella sopra di me.


Eh si, è proprio lui. :unhappy:
È la sua nuova espressione universale, va bene per tutto, spero che non abbia una paresi.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh si, è proprio lui. :unhappy:
> È la sua nuova espressione universale, va bene per tutto, spero che non abbia una paresi.



e se gliela facessi vedere?


dici che si incazza?


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

ragazze, pensate che in questo momento sto ricevendo la quattordicesima telefonata sul cellulare da numero sconosciuto, con mille squilli a volta.
E' il mio stalker che oensa che chiamarmi con l'anonimo non lo beccano.
Ora è partita la quindicesima telefonata. 
Ho risposto alla prima per assicurarmi della sua identità segreta e dopo il primo puttana ho messo giù senza dire nulla ma evidentemente ha altro da dirmi!


:culo:


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

sedicesima


è fuori.
Come riesco io a tirare fuori dalle grazie la gente senza dire niente è un dono che mi aggrada assai


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

diciassettesima.

Mille facciamo una scommessa.
Io dico che a venti si ferma.



mmmhhhhhh...forse no...è troppo in embolo mi sa.
ha smesso ora...vediamo se parte la diciottesima con almeno 20 squilli....
tutto tace....mumble mumble....
ancora tace.


Vi terrò aggiornati


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e se gliela facessi vedere?
> 
> 
> dici che si incazza?




Si può provare, è da un po' che subisce i miei dispetti senza reagire.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma come mai? 
Uno stalker?
Che hai combinato?


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> diciassettesima.
> 
> Mille facciamo una scommessa.
> Io dico che a venti si ferma.
> ...


ma è creDino se crede di non poter essere inDerceddado...diglielo!


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma come mai?
> Uno stalker?
> Che hai combinato?


io e Tebe siamo buone, sono gli altri che ci fanno incazzare


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> diciassettesima.
> 
> Mille facciamo una scommessa.
> Io dico che a venti si ferma.
> ...


ma che caxxo vuole da te?


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma come mai?
> Uno stalker?
> Che hai combinato?



Io non ho combinato niente, ma ti pare?
Sono stata accusata, io, di mostrizzare telefonicamente qualcuno, quello stesso qualcuno che mi sta facendo venti telefonate.
In sostanza dice che io stalkeriggo lui.
E infatti mi chiama con l'anonimo perchè pensa che non rimanga traccia.


madonna che invornito.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che caxxo vuole da te?


una denuncia


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ho combinato niente, ma ti pare?
> Sono stata accusata, io, di mostrizzare telefonicamente qualcuno, quello stesso qualcuno che mi sta facendo venti telefonate.
> In sostanza dice che io stalkeriggo lui.
> E infatti mi chiama con l'anonimo perchè pensa che non rimanga traccia.
> ...



tipo forte costui


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma è creDino se crede di non poter essere inDerceddado...diglielo!



ennò. Se no smette di chiamare e quindi davanti al giudice quando dirà che non mi ha mai chiamata ma che anzi, sono io che chiamo (mai fatto. mai) insultando, il mio avvocato tirerà fuori le prove schiacciantissime...
Insomma. Non voglio perdermi la sua faccia quando la smerderanno


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

ahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
Mi ha appena mandato un sms!!!!


ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ennò. Se no smette di chiamare e quindi davanti al giudice quando dirà che non mi ha mai chiamata ma che anzi, sono io che chiamo (mai fatto. mai) insultando, il mio avvocato tirerà fuori le prove schiacciantissime...
> Insomma. Non voglio perdermi la sua faccia quando la smerderanno


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


che gusto, vengo anche io


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
> Mi ha appena mandato un sms!!!!
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah


dicci dai


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
> Mi ha appena mandato un sms!!!!
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah



ah, anche?
m aè proprio invornito bestia questo


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah, anche?
> m aè proprio invornito bestia questo



Non posso scriverlo il messaggio ma mi ha accusata di una cosa assurda.
Gli ho risposto un semplice 
Non capisco

E mi sta richiamando!
Ma non rispondo. Deve scrivere e lasciare traccia


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non posso scriverlo il messaggio ma mi ha accusata di una cosa assurda.
> Gli ho risposto un semplice
> Non capisco
> 
> ...


Magari è lui Lothar con il nuovissimo sesto cellulare segreto
Poi salta fuori casin perchè si scopre che il conte in persona ha passato il tuo numero al principe Lothar, in cambio di una cassa di sangiovese...


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

*...*

:sbatti:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ragazze, pensate che in questo momento sto ricevendo la quattordicesima telefonata sul cellulare da numero sconosciuto, con mille squilli a volta.
> E' il mio stalker che oensa che chiamarmi con l'anonimo non lo beccano.
> Ora è partita la quindicesima telefonata.
> Ho risposto alla prima per assicurarmi della sua identità segreta e dopo il primo puttana ho messo giù senza dire nulla ma evidentemente ha altro da dirmi!
> ...




Mamma mia se mi stanno sulla palle gli "anonimi" conosciuti!!!

Bhè dai in ogni caso divertiti...:smile:


----------



## milli (12 Novembre 2012)

Avvisa quando ci sarà il processo, sarà qualcosa di interessante.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

ahahahahah

continua!

Scusa mille ora la smetto di andare di Ot.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Avvisa quando ci sarà il processo, sarà qualcosa di interessante.



ok!
Vi farò sapere!


p.s. Siamo arrivati a 27 telefonate e due messaggi suoi:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

28


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> 28


che culo.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Avvisa quando ci sarà il processo, sarà qualcosa di interessante.


ahahahah ci andiamo in bus


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

e al mio ? chi viene?






scusa mille per ot.


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok!
> Vi farò sapere!
> 
> 
> p.s. Siamo arrivati a 27 telefonate e due messaggi suoi:carneval:




no vabbè ma è stupido di brutto! ma tu lo conosci?


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no vabbè ma è stupido di brutto! ma tu lo conosci?



ti rispondo nel provè nel 3d aperto da Dammi stamattina, non ricordo il nome dove parlate di sigarette.

Mi è appena arrivato un sms!


----------



## demoralizio (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti rispondo nel provè nel 3d aperto da Dammi stamattina, non ricordo il nome dove parlate di sigarette.
> 
> Mi è appena arrivato un sms!



Attiva una di quelle opzioni dove alla chiamata ti ricaricano il credito!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Attiva una di quelle opzioni dove alla chiamata ti ricaricano il credito!



Puoi non crederci. Ma.

Anni fa, a casetta mia, sto lavando i piatti. Ero di buonumore e canticchiavo.
Squilla il telefono, mi sfilo i guanti "Pronto?" "anf anf ti lecco... le tue cosce..." "Guardi, credo che lei abbia sbagliato numero" e metto giu.
Mi infilo i guanti, sguish sguish
Squilla il telefono mi sfilo i guanti
"Pronto?" "Ti faccio questo e quell'altro anf anf... le tette..." "Guardi, non sono quel tipo di persona, mi spiace." Chiudo.
Mi rimetto i guanti. Appiccicosi di acqua-sopra-silicone. Sguish sguish splash splash
Squilla il telefono. Mi sfilo *ancora* i guanti (a quel punto il mio buon umore era ridotto alquanto)
"Pronto!" "Ti lecco così e colà.. anf anf..."
"Guardi, facciamo così. Io non riattacco ma continuo a lavare i piatti, lei continua tanto può gemere benissimo da solo, e così mi ricarica il cellulare".
Mannaggia, manco 10 secondi di ricarica...


----------



## demoralizio (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puoi non crederci. Ma.
> 
> Anni fa, a casetta mia, sto lavando i piatti. Ero di buonumore e canticchiavo.
> Squilla il telefono, mi sfilo i guanti "Pronto?" "anf anf ti lecco... le tue cosce..." "Guardi, credo che lei abbia sbagliato numero" e metto giu.
> ...


Solo 10 secondi? Mi dispiace, se me lo dicevi stavo di più al telefono a grunt-gruntare!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non posso scriverlo il messaggio ma mi ha accusata di una cosa assurda.
> *Gli ho risposto un semplice
> Non capisco
> *
> ...


con il sms hai anche il suo numero


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Attiva una di quelle opzioni dove alla chiamata ti ricaricano il credito!


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puoi non crederci. Ma.
> 
> Anni fa, a casetta mia, sto lavando i piatti. Ero di buonumore e canticchiavo.
> Squilla il telefono, mi sfilo i guanti "Pronto?" "anf anf ti lecco... le tue cosce..." "Guardi, credo che lei abbia sbagliato numero" e metto giu.
> ...


è un tipo di telefonata da ricevere che mi manca ancora. comunque, anche i "televendicatori" stanno per arrivare a offerte sessuali pur di vendere ancora una bottiglia di vino :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

Ehm...rientrando in topic...

Un aggiornamento piccolo piccolo.

Il mio forse-compagno è tornato dall'ultima seduta con la conferma ufficiale del suo rientro al lavoro.
La decisione finale alla fine è spettata a lui, nessuno lo ha obbligato a fare niente, la sua volontà si è unita all'estrema disponibilità dei suoi capi e al via libera dello psicoterapeuta, almeno per il momento le cose sembrano andare per il verso giusto.
Escludendo attacchi devastanti di depressione e panico, non sto più scrivendo di un'ipotesi a cui guardare con speranza, ma di un obiettivo reale, anche se i colpi di scena sono sempre in agguato nell'ormai consolidata tradizione delle botte sui denti senza preavviso. 

Se non si tirerà indietro all'ultimo e se affronterà questa sfida con impegno, allora potrò pensare di promuoverlo da larva a crisalide.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ehm...rientrando in topic...
> 
> Un aggiornamento piccolo piccolo.
> 
> ...


nel senso che si trasforma in farfalla? :rotfl:

(scusa, non ho resistito)


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puoi non crederci. Ma.
> 
> Anni fa, a casetta mia, sto lavando i piatti. Ero di buonumore e canticchiavo.
> Squilla il telefono, mi sfilo i guanti "Pronto?" "anf anf ti lecco... le tue cosce..." "Guardi, credo che lei abbia sbagliato numero" e metto giu.
> ...



certe occasioni capitano solo una sola volta nella vita


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nel senso che si trasforma in farfalla? :rotfl:
> 
> (scusa, non ho resistito)


Ah lo spero, anche se avrei potuto trovare un paragone più virile. :rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è un tipo di telefonata da ricevere che mi manca ancora. comunque, anche i "televendicatori" stanno per arrivare a offerte sessuali pur di vendere ancora una bottiglia di vino :rotfl:



ecco. si si ...ti immagino proprio come Paperoga


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ah lo spero, anche se avrei potuto trovare un paragone più virile. :rotfl:



farfallone


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Novembre 2012)

:unhappyessima


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :unhappyessima


:unhappy:
Direi che ha già dato.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco. si si ...ti immagino proprio come Paperoga


A me Quibbel ricorda pitosto Archimede Pitagorico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ehm...rientrando in topic...
> 
> Se non si tirerà indietro all'ultimo e se affronterà questa sfida con impegno, allora potrò pensare di promuoverlo da larva a crisalide.


non ho letto tutto il topic, lunghissimo...due sole cose essenziali.
Prima di tutto complimenti allo psicologo o psicologa che è riuscito a fargli ammettere il tradimento.
Più vado avanti nella vita e più mi accorgo di quanto le donne sono più forti degli uomini, mia
moglie non ha ammesso manco uno spillo.
Anzi ha fatto di più, si è brillantemente dileguata dalla terapia di coppia, nel senso che non c'è più
venuta. Ha trovato due scuse ridicole ed è svanita. Dopo aver fatto una figura di m....che manco sto a raccontare
con lo psicologo.
Tuo marito non ha di certo fatto la figura del cuor di leone, perlomeno dagli atto di avere ammesso
la "faccenda". Di questi tempi la sincerità anche se indotta vale oro.
Ora sta a te ricostruire, se ripartite ne esci davvero da signora.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto il topic, lunghissimo...due sole cose essenziali.
> Prima di tutto complimenti allo psicologo o psicologa che è riuscito a fargli ammettere il tradimento.
> Più vado avanti nella vita e più mi accorgo di quanto le donne sono più forti degli uomini, mia
> moglie non ha ammesso manco uno spillo.
> ...


Eh lo so, è un topic aggiornato settimanalmente o ancora più di frequente, diviso ormai in più 3d.
Comunque, lo psicoterapeuta sta facendo un bel lavoro, forse dipende dall'incapacità di opporsi del mio forse-compagno ridotto ad uno stato larvale oppure dalla sua collaborazione dovuta al credere pienamente in ciò che sta facendo.  Magari da entrambe le cose.
Non siamo sposati, conviviamo, e per ora non si potrebbe ricostruire nulla nemmeno se lo volessi.

Vedremo più avanti, direi che ne uscirò bene anche lasciandolo.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me Quibbel ricorda pitosto Archimede Pitagorico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh..ma ci sta anche archimede in Paperoga...non lo immaginavo certo vestito da ragioniere in banca


----------



## Danielona (13 Novembre 2012)

*perchè ti ostini?*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh lo so, è un topic aggiornato settimanalmente o ancora più di frequente, diviso ormai in più 3d.
> Comunque, lo psicoterapeuta sta facendo un bel lavoro, forse dipende dall'incapacità di opporsi del mio forse-compagno ridotto ad uno stato larvale oppure dalla sua collaborazione dovuta al credere pienamente in ciò che sta facendo.  Magari da entrambe le cose.
> Non siamo sposati, conviviamo, e per ora non si potrebbe ricostruire nulla nemmeno se lo volessi.
> 
> Vedremo più avanti, direi che ne uscirò bene anche lasciandolo.


Se ho capito bene non avete figli, chi te lo fa fare di prenderti un uomo tanto problematico, insicuro, fragile e per giunta traditore?

Lascialo e dimenticalo. Se resti avrai una vita dura.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Novembre 2012)

Danielona ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene non avete figli, chi te lo fa fare di prenderti un uomo tanto problematico, insicuro, fragile e per giunta traditore?
> 
> Lascialo e dimenticalo. Se resti avrai una vita dura.


a volte i motivi per restare assieme sono più forti di ogni ragione. in tal caso si chiama amore. se non fossimo vittime dell'amore, saremmo tutti più felici. però anche l'amore ha dei lati affascinanti. ci permette non vedere le pecche del partner e crederci incondizionatamente a una vita insieme. se fossi innamorato non mi lascerei convincere da nessuno della via migliore o più facile, perché sarei convinto che non mi converrebbe mai.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> a volte i motivi per restare assieme sono più forti di ogni ragione. in tal caso si chiama amore. se non fossimo vittime dell'amore, saremmo tutti più felici. però anche l'amore ha dei lati affascinanti. ci permette non vedere le pecche del partner e crederci incondizionatamente a una vita insieme. se fossi innamorato non mi lascerei convincere da nessuno della via migliore o più facile, perché sarei convinto che non mi converrebbe mai.


Ora vedo un mare di pecche, ma sono curiosa di scoprire se sarà possibile continuare a restare insieme, pur sapendo che andandomene sarebbe tutto più facile.


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ora vedo un mare di pecche, ma sono curiosa di scoprire se sarà possibile continuare a restare insieme, pur sapendo che andandomene sarebbe tutto più facile.


cerca di darti un tempo.
anche io ero disposta ad aspettare che nella testa della mia ex si facesse luce e chiarezza.
anche disposta ad aspettare che questa luce e chiarezza si facesse strada lentamente, come l'evoluzione di un protozoo che si trasforma in vita senziente e raziocinante.
nel frattempo però non c'erano coccole, non c'era tenerezza, non parliamo di sesso che perlamordiddio.
si può resistere a lungo senza linfa vitale, tirando avanti eroicamente, statici come cactus nel deserto, immobili e fortissimamente ancorati al terreno. 
poi si implode.
poi si inizia a sentire un gran dolore al petto quando gli altri ridono, si abbracciano, condividono, si appoggiano l'uno all'altro. 
e si capisce che non si è cactus, che si ha bisogna di vita che scorre.
forse te l'ho già detto :mexican:
ma noi cactus resuscitati abbiamo la memoria corta :mexican:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia
> 
> Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
> A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
> ...


Il solo fatto che tu stia facendo terapia di coppia ti fa molto onore e non può però aumentare la mia stima nei tuoi riguardi per il semplice fatto che è già immensa .....:smile:
Però la circostanza che anche il tuo compagno abbia scelto di seguirti in questa opzione e partecipi, beh, posso dirlo? Fa onore anche a lui.
Non è facile, non è per nulla facile e richiede coraggio da parte di entrambi
In bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> *cerca di darti un tempo.*
> anche io ero disposta ad aspettare che nella testa della mia ex si facesse luce e chiarezza.
> anche disposta ad aspettare che questa luce e chiarezza si facesse strada lentamente, come l'evoluzione di un protozoo che si trasforma in vita senziente e raziocinante.
> nel frattempo però non c'erano coccole, non c'era tenerezza, non parliamo di sesso che perlamordiddio.
> ...



Condivido il neretto con tutte le mie forze, me ne devo ricordare.
Tanta pazienza, intimità ridotta allo zero, sporadici abbracci, non ci scambiamo un bacio da mesi e per quanto mi sia sempre vista dinamica, sono costretta all'immobilismo. Inutile aggiungere altro, hai ragione.


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

niente baci e qualche abbraccio sporadico.... Mille


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Il solo fatto che tu stia facendo terapia di coppia ti fa molto onore e non può però aumentare la mia stima nei tuoi riguardi per il semplice fatto che è già immensa .....:smile:
> Però la circostanza che anche il tuo compagno abbia scelto di seguirti in questa opzione e partecipi, beh, posso dirlo? Fa onore anche a lui.
> Non è facile, non è per nulla facile e richiede coraggio da parte di entrambi
> In bocca al lupo:up:


Non stiamo facendo una terapia di coppia, io partecipo alle sue sedute solo saltuariamente, secondo una tabella molto elastica pensata dallo psicoterapeuta. Comunque, non posso negare l'impegno del mio forse-compagno e il suo coraggio nell'essersi assunto le proprie responsabilità non ricorrendo ad un più comodo e classico scaricabarile da traditore scoperto. Vedremo se basterà, per ora sono cose che bilanciano a malapena le sue crisi e il suo insopportabile stato larvale .


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> niente baci e qualche abbraccio sporadico.... Mille


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ora vedo un mare di pecche, ma sono curiosa di scoprire se sarà possibile continuare a restare insieme, pur sapendo che andandomene sarebbe tutto più facile.


Mille e non più mille...
Questo è il tuo millesimo post!

Buon pro ti faccia!


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mille e non più mille...
> Questo è il tuo millesimo post!
> 
> Buon pro ti faccia!


Non me ne ero accorta!

:festa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> cerca di darti un tempo.
> anche io ero disposta ad aspettare che nella testa della mia ex si facesse luce e chiarezza.
> anche disposta ad aspettare che questa luce e chiarezza si facesse strada lentamente, come l'evoluzione di un protozoo che si trasforma in vita senziente e raziocinante.
> nel frattempo però non c'erano coccole, non c'era tenerezza, non parliamo di sesso che perlamordiddio.
> ...


e quando gli si da fuoco, esplodono violentemente


----------



## tesla (14 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e quando gli si da fuoco, esplodono violentemente


 dar fuoco ai cactus è un'attività del cactus


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> dar fuoco ai cactus è un'attività del cactus


pensavo che erano i giardinieri a dar fuoco :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Condivido il neretto con tutte le mie forze, me ne devo ricordare.
> Tanta pazienza, intimità ridotta allo zero, sporadici abbracci, non ci scambiamo un bacio da mesi e per quanto mi sia sempre vista dinamica, sono costretta all'immobilismo. Inutile aggiungere altro, hai ragione.



:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2012)

come sta la millina?


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sta la millina?


Ciao Min. :smile:
Tutto bene, sono solo in ansia per lunedì, non vedo l'ora che lui torni in ufficio per liberarmi di tutte le speranze e i timori che stanno affollando la mia testa.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> cerca di darti un tempo.
> anche io ero disposta ad aspettare che nella testa della mia ex si facesse luce e chiarezza.
> anche disposta ad aspettare che questa luce e chiarezza si facesse strada lentamente, come l'evoluzione di un protozoo che si trasforma in vita senziente e raziocinante.
> nel frattempo però non c'erano coccole, non c'era tenerezza, non parliamo di sesso che perlamordiddio.
> ...


bella che sei


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2012)

liberatela un po' quella testolina, devi essere stremata.arriverà ben una fine





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ciao Min. :smile:
> Tutto bene, sono solo in ansia per lunedì, non vedo l'ora che lui torni in ufficio per liberarmi di tutte le speranze e i timori che stanno affollando la mia testa.


----------



## Simy (16 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> liberatela un po' quella testolina, devi essere stremata.arriverà ben una fine



:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Novembre 2012)

Il mio forse-compagno ha avuto un altro crollo, non tra i peggiori, ma inaspettato.
Sapevo che sarebbe stato un fine settimana teso, ma dopo il dialogo costante di questi giorni credevo che non si fosse tenuto niente dentro.
All'alba di ieri era già in piedi a pulire di nuovo tutta la casa da cima a fondo, mi sono assicurata che non si trattasse di una crisi e l'ho lasciato fare, il resto della giornata è trascorso quasi senza scambiarci una parola e a tavola ho sopportato la sua espressione afflitta mentre continuava a giocare nervosamente con il cibo.
- Posso uscire tranquilla o mi devo preoccupare?
- No no, sto bene. Sono solo nervoso, ora penso ai miei esercizi e vado a dormire presto, non c'è altro da fare. Mi passa, divertiti stasera.

Sono stata fuori con il pensiero rivolto a lui, non sono riuscita a rilassarmi e al mio ritorno l'ho trovato ancora sveglio sul divano, zombie, occhi spenti e persi nel vuoto. 
Una reazione alle medicine? Si è immerso in un flusso di pensieri fino ad affogarci? Perché?
L'ho convinto ad andare a dormire con qualche carezza tra i capelli, mi ha sorriso stancamente senza dire una parola e l'ho raggiunto dopo un'ora, per niente rincuorata. Sarei dovuta restare in salotto, ha cominciato ad agitarsi e mi ha chiamata sussurrando.
- Mille...
Balbettio pesantissimo, riflessioni sparse su se stesso, me e noi alle 02:30.
Mi ha rigurgitato addosso cose vecchie e nuove, psicoterapia mista ad un'ennesima dichiarazione di quell'amore che dice di provare per me senza alcun dubbio, la convinzione di essersi messo "lentamente sulla via della ripresa" e la frustrazione di non riuscire a darmi "da subito dei segnali concreti" pur vedendomi "sempre più stanca".  
Un altro sforzo immane per ringraziarmi del "tempo" che gli sto dando e "dell'opportunità" che non vuole sprecare. Voce debole e tremante, sembrava che stesse male, ho acceso la luce sbloccandomi dalla paralisi in cui ero caduta.
Rosso, affannato e con uno sguardo disperato.
- Stai bene? 
- Si..no...*borbottii*.
Si è asciugato dei lacrimoni con una mano ed è andato a piangere, tossire e a bere in bagno, io sono rimasta a letto con la testa vuota, non si è più fatto vedere e mi sono addormentata a fatica quando è tornato il silenzio.

Stamattina mi ha accolta in cucina imbarazzato e agitato, ha pedalato per andare in pasticceria e prendermi ben quattro brioche perché non sapeva se mi andasse di mangiarne una alla crema, al cioccolato, alla marmellata o con gli zuccherini.
- Ma se vuoi altro, lasciale lì, non fa niente.
Biscotti, cereali, caffè, latte, spremuta, the, qualsiasi cosa sul tavolo della cucina.
- Scusami per ieri notte, volevo dirti quelle cose, ma non in quel modo e non adesso. Ti ho rovesciato ancora addosso tutto il casino che ho in testa, sono un coglione. Ti lascio in pace, mangia quello che vuoi, poi sistemo io.
Velocissima carezza sulla spalla e via a pulire le macchine. Avrei tanto voluto un abbraccio vero in quel momento, non altre scuse e una colazione per dieci persone.

Adesso ho la sensazione di avere qualcosa di denso e oleoso su tutta la pelle, in gola, tra i capelli, ovunque.
Preferisco far finta di niente, non voglio parlarne con lui, approfondire il discorso, ormai ho capito che durante questi episodi io posso fare solo da spettatrice e preoccuparmi di me stessa.
Si sta riprendendo per domani, ancora imbarazzato, premuroso, ha ricominciato a parlarmi cautamente e la parentesi della scorsa notte sembra solo un brutto sogno. 
Prima di pranzo ho percorso qualche decina di chilometri in bici per scaricarmi, gambe di piombo, avrei un gran bisogno di dormire.

Sono confusa, sembra che si sia confessato un'ultima volta prima di andare al patibolo.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

madonna santa...


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

ma che almeno andasse altrove eh...sino a che in questo stato starà a fare il colf tu ti ricorderai sempre di quanto sia zombico.

io comprendo i primi giorni, a botta calda, e sta voglia di pulizia come se volesse ripulirsi dentro, ma non puoi andare avanti cosi.


eccheccazzo, è adulto eh ...mica va al patibolo davvero. vorrei vedere se lo dovesse perdere il lavoro che farebbe.altro che paura del patibolo.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> liberatela un po' quella testolina, devi essere stremata.arriverà ben una fine





Simy ha detto:


> :up:




ma come se ne libera se se lo vede ingiro a fare le pulizie...devono viversi da  *separati*. non ci sono palle. e quando ci sarà la volontà sua, di lui, di muoversi in maniera propositiva verso di lei, se ne riparla.


----------



## tesla (18 Novembre 2012)

che incubo 
ma prendere questa larva e andare a fare un week end fuori, legarlo a un parapendio e gettarlo di sotto?
io lo farei 
urlando con una grande rincorsa.
a questo punto o muore o si sveglia per sempre dal suo sopore.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come se ne libera se se lo vede ingiro a fare le pulizie...devono viversi da  *separati*. non ci sono palle. e quando ci sarà la volontà sua, di lui, di muoversi in maniera propositiva verso di lei, se ne riparla.


Condivido, ma .. anche di più..lei dovrebbe andare oltre, cioè non farsi dare notizie.. è troppo continuamente attenta a ogni singolo dettaglio che lo riguarda..


----------



## Simy (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come se ne libera se se lo vede ingiro a fare le pulizie...devono viversi da  *separati*. non ci sono palle. e quando ci sarà la volontà sua, di lui, di muoversi in maniera propositiva verso di lei, se ne riparla.


già... sono d'accordo!


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come se ne libera se se lo vede ingiro a fare le pulizie...devono viversi da  *separati*. non ci sono palle. e quando ci sarà la volontà sua, di lui, di muoversi in maniera propositiva verso di lei, se ne riparla.


Vivere separati, credo di averlo scritto qualche tempo fa, sarebbe il colpo di grazia ad effetto ritardato per chiudere gradualmente tutta questa storia, un'eventualità che accetterei dolorosamente anche se non sto vivendo con in mente il noi e la coppia. 
Potrebbe essere la soluzione ideale per evitare traumi improvvisi ad entrambi oppure il modo migliore per ritrovarci più avanti, dipende tutto da sviluppi che ora non posso nemmeno immaginare.  Non lo so, non è la prima volta che ci penso e sto lavorando anche in quel senso per liberare il suo appartamento, l'idea continua a non entusiasmarmi per tanti motivi ma non la escludo a priori.


Una preoccupazione alla volta.
Ora c'è lo scoglio del lavoro, vediamo se riesce a tenerselo.

:unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Condivido, ma .. anche di più..lei dovrebbe andare oltre, cioè non farsi dare notizie.. è troppo continuamente attenta a ogni singolo dettaglio che lo riguarda..


Mi sembrerebbe eccessivo non voler più sapere di lui, a meno che non lo lasci. 
I dettagli...vedo ciò che fa quando è con me e ci parlo, troppo attenta in che senso? 
Morbosamente preoccupata per lui e/o dipendente dalla sua presenza? 
Non ho capito.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vivere separati, credo di averlo scritto qualche tempo fa, sarebbe il colpo di grazia ad effetto ritardato per chiudere gradualmente tutta questa storia, un'eventualità che accetterei dolorosamente anche se non sto vivendo con in mente il noi e la coppia.
> Potrebbe essere la soluzione ideale per evitare traumi improvvisi ad entrambi oppure il modo migliore per ritrovarci più avanti, dipende tutto da sviluppi che ora non posso nemmeno immaginare.  Non lo so, non è la prima volta che ci penso e sto lavorando anche in quel senso per liberare il suo appartamento, l'idea continua a non entusiasmarmi per tanti motivi ma non la escludo a priori.
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo.
Il lavoro no.
QUello se lo deve tenere.
E porca miseria...
E porco can...
Dai casso...
Ma porco can...

Ma porco can...
Ocio che più gli vai dietro meno fa...


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzo.
> Il lavoro no.
> QUello se lo deve tenere.
> E porca miseria...
> ...


ecco, è quello che volevo dirle io .

separarsi fisicamente NON per chiudere la storia, anzi, ma per permettere a LUI di schiodarsi, di agire, di spostarsi con libertà e quindi di scegliere se e quando ne avrà voglia.

e lei, nel contempo:

a. non si da per scontata. ma per donna che lo ama, e che è pronta ad accoglierlo quando bussa. 

b. non deve continuamente misurare quello che dice .


Mille, guarda che se vi amate davvero, non c'è luogo o chilometri che vi separano  a sancire la fine di un amore.




okkio, e lo dico in punta dei piedi e con massimo del tono affettuoso e di profondo rispetto per la tua persona, che diversamente corri l altissimo rischio di assecondarlo per   nascondere anche paure che legittimamente e comprensibilmente abitano in te.

cucciola, scrivo ste robe non trapanarti le palle, ma per infonderti, forse maldestramente un poco piu di fiducia o un po'  meno paura cucciola.

miciolidia


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Condivido, ma .. anche di più..lei dovrebbe andare oltre, cioè non farsi dare notizie.. è troppo continuamente attenta a ogni singolo dettaglio che lo riguarda..




Duchessa, lei lo ama.

ed è giusto e naturale e viva Dio che sia interessata a lui. pensaci.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Novembre 2012)

*dammi*

:abbraccio:​


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :abbraccio:​



pure io Mille, forte.


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

E' relativamente poco che prende gli psicofarmaci, per andare a regime ci vogliono mesi ed è evidente (almeno a me) che è ancora dentro i suoi percorsi, ma come tu noti ci sono dei miglioramenti.
le ricadute sono ovvie e naturali, purtroppo, e credo che il fatto, che subito dopo il tradimento lui si sia infossato dai suoi, abbia rallentato  la ripresa.
Preso subito certi atteggiamenti e certe paure non avrebbero avuto modo di attecchire.
Non è facile vivere con persone con questo disagio, lo so bene.
Ti senti arrabbiata  perchè fanno e dicono cose che sono..."assurde".
E lo sono.
Per noi.
Che abbiamo un contatto reale con realtà, che abbiamo un nostro equilibrio.
Ma loro. Lui. Non ragiona come te. O come prima.
I suoi contorni sono sfumati. Tutto è ingigantito e l'ansia peggiora. Lui non è quello di prima.
Non ancora.



Voglio dirti una cosa. Che mi viene in mente quando ti leggo. 
Non c'è contatto fisico.
Io, da quello che leggo, lo toccherei.
Si. Toccarlo.
Una mano. Stringerla.
La toglie?
Lo rifaccio. Con un sorriso.
E ancora.
Suda?
Sorrido.

E magari dopo una settimana di mano, gli toccherei il viso.
E ancora.
Lui si sente radioattivo nei tuoi confronti secondo me, ma il contatto faciliterebbe le cose. 
Io credo che  abbia la convinzione che tu non voglia essere toccata.

Diglielo.
_Avrei bisogno di sentire un tuo abbraccio. Non te lo chiedo adesso. Ti chiedo solo di ascoltarmi.
_E se suda passagli un fazzoletto.
Se balbetta aspetta che smetta.

sempre che tu quell'abbraccio lo voglia davvero.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

> Voglio dirti una cosa. Che mi viene in mente quando ti leggo.
> Non c'è contatto fisico.
> Io, da quello che leggo, lo toccherei.
> Si. Toccarlo.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


si, anche io ho avvertito questo, hai tradotto quello che pensavo. approvo.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Duchessa, lei lo ama.
> 
> ed è giusto e naturale e viva Dio che sia interessata a lui. pensaci.


Ho scritto dopo aver pensato. E a dire il vero anche dopo aver vissuto.. qualcosa del genere. Non la vedo come te..


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2012)

Scusa Mille, non ho letto tutto e forse è una domanda che ti hanno già fatto, ma mi chiedevo se il tuo compagno prima di tutto sto
casino fosse un tipo emotivo.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sembrerebbe eccessivo non voler più sapere di lui, a meno che non lo lasci.
> I dettagli...vedo ciò che fa quando è con me e ci parlo, troppo attenta in che senso?
> Morbosamente preoccupata per lui e/o dipendente dalla sua presenza?
> Non ho capito.


In alcuni casi la cosa più utile è il taglio netto. Non è detto debba essere definitivo, come ti hanno scritto anche altri.
Il tuo essere "assistente" credo rallenti la sua reazione, e rischi di saturare te, che satura sei già.
Vedo che scrivi moltissimo, osservi di lui la minima cosa, sì.. sei continuamente preoccupata, e dipendente non tanto dalla sua presenza "fisica", quanto dalla sua presenza nella tua mente.
Te lo dico con affetto, perchè so cosa significa, ma a posteriori.. so che non è affatto una cosa positiva.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> In alcuni casi la cosa più utile è il taglio netto. Non è detto debba essere definitivo, come ti hanno scritto anche altri.
> Il tuo essere "assistente" credo rallenti la sua reazione, e rischi di saturare te, che satura sei già.
> Vedo che scrivi moltissimo, osservi di lui la minima cosa, sì.. sei continuamente preoccupata, e dipendente non tanto dalla sua presenza "fisica", quanto dalla sua presenza nella tua mente.
> Te lo dico con affetto, perchè so cosa significa,* ma a posteriori.. so che non è affatto una cosa positiva*.


ecco duchessa, è questo è il punto e sono daccordo: a posteriori anche io , come te, dico che non è la cosa giusta, magari me ne fossi stracafottuta di piu...


- ma non sarei stata io.


magari fossi stata piu egoista...
- ma non sarei stata io.

come si fa dunque ? se ami un uomo o un amica, come fai a disinteressarti? non voler sapere..etc...


----------



## Duchessa (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco duchessa, è questo è il punto e sono daccordo: a posteriori anche io , come te, dico che non è la cosa giusta, magari me ne fossi stracafottuta di piu...
> 
> 
> - ma non sarei stata io.
> ...


Un certo modo di interessarsi lo concepisco solo per i figli. Eppure in particolari casi perfino l'aiuto di un genitore ad un figlio è sconsigliato in quanto controproducente. Parlavo proprio poco tempo fa con una madre, che sta osservando finalmente una via di "guarigione" del figlio, proprio dopo un allontanamento forzato (e doloroso sì..)
Ma lo so, ci sono casi e casi.

Qui non si tratta di un figlio, ma di un compagno.

Concordo su quello che dici.. non si può essere più "egoisti" prima, semmai solo dopo si può scoprire se e per cosa è valsa la pena. La strada va percorsa, solo dopo si può sapere..

Ma quanti casi simili e ricorrenti..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il mio forse-compagno ha avuto un altro crollo, non tra i peggiori, ma inaspettato.
> Sapevo che sarebbe stato un fine settimana teso, ma dopo il dialogo costante di questi giorni credevo che non si fosse tenuto niente dentro.
> 
> (...)
> ...


Io non sono sorpreso. Direi cose che non servono a nulla. Sta a vedere cosa fa, per me non va al lavoro ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Voglio dirti una cosa. Che mi viene in mente quando ti leggo.
> Non c'è contatto fisico.
> Io, da quello che leggo, lo toccherei.
> Si. Toccarlo.
> ...


Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. Forse mostrargli che tu hai bisogno di lui(se ne hai) potrebbe dargli una scossa, fargli vedere le cose da una prospettiva diversa.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Mille, non ho letto tutto e forse è una domanda che ti hanno già fatto, ma mi chiedevo se il tuo compagno prima di tutto sto
> casino fosse un tipo emotivo.


Non lo avrei definito così, no.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non lo avrei definito così, no.


E come lo definiresti? Prima di tutto, intendo.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io non sono sorpreso. Direi cose che non servono a nulla. Sta a vedere cosa fa, per me non va al lavoro ...


È in ufficio, non so cosa stia facendo, ma è lì.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È in ufficio, non so cosa stia facendo, ma è lì.



Bella giornata di merda.
E scusa il francesismo.


perchè io, al posto tuo, oggi starei un pò come i pazzi.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bella giornata di merda.
> E scusa il francesismo.
> 
> 
> perchè io, al posto tuo, oggi starei un pò come i pazzi.


idem


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

*mille*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> È in ufficio, non so cosa stia facendo, ma è lì.



Ma tu come stai?

e un sms non è che per caso te lo abbia mandato eh ?


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come lo definiresti? Prima di tutto, intendo.


Equilibrato, sicuro, ma forse era tutta una sua struttura di facciata per non crollare in mille pezzi, non lo so.
Faccio fatica anche ad immaginarmelo ora.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bella giornata di merda.
> E scusa il francesismo.
> 
> 
> perchè io, al posto tuo, oggi starei un pò come i pazzi.


Invece io sono rilassatissima, guarda. 
È una festa, mi sto godendo ogni singolo minuto.


:bleah:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Equilibrato, sicuro, ma forse era tutta una sua struttura di facciata per non crollare in mille pezzi, non lo so.
> Faccio fatica anche ad immaginarmelo ora.


Non stento a crederlo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Invece io sono rilassatissima, guarda.
> È una festa, mi sto godendo ogni singolo minuto.
> 
> 
> :bleah:



Immagino.
Stai facendo l'uncinetto?
I cappi con il nodo scorsoio vengono benissimo, mia nonna li faceva sempre per il nonno.


L'hai sentito?


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' relativamente poco che prende gli psicofarmaci, per andare a regime ci vogliono mesi ed è evidente (almeno a me) che è ancora dentro i suoi percorsi, ma come tu noti ci sono dei miglioramenti.
> le ricadute sono ovvie e naturali, purtroppo, e credo che il fatto, che subito dopo il tradimento lui si sia infossato dai suoi, abbia rallentato  la ripresa.
> Preso subito certi atteggiamenti e certe paure non avrebbero avuto modo di attecchire.
> Non è facile vivere con persone con questo disagio, lo so bene.
> ...



Quoto tutto. L'amore, la pazienza nonostante, il rispetto, il contatto salvifico. Ma facciamo anche una statua a Mille, che ne merita sicuramente più d'una, e d'oro. E diamole forza, che ne deve trovare per due, proprio ora che è frantumata in mille schegge. Mille, un abbraccio gigantesco, forte forte


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ma tu come stai?
> 
> e un sms non è che per caso te lo abbia mandato eh ?





Tebe ha detto:


> Immagino.
> Stai facendo l'uncinetto?
> I cappi con il nodo scorsoio vengono benissimo, mia nonna li faceva sempre per il nonno.
> 
> ...


Sono piuttosto nervosa, ma per fortuna ho avuto una mattinata piena, ho tenuto il cervello impegnato.

Abbiamo scambiato qualche messaggio prima che venisse chiamato a rapporto dai suoi capi.

:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È in ufficio, non so cosa stia facendo, ma è lì.


Se non te lo riportano in ambulanza, almeno su questo fronte non ti ha mentito. E sarebbe già qualcosa. L'indipendenza economica gli è utile quanto a te


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. L'amore, la pazienza nonostante, il rispetto, il contatto salvifico. Ma facciamo anche una statua a Mille, che ne merita sicuramente più d'una, e d'oro. E diamole forza, che ne deve trovare per due, proprio ora che è frantumata in mille schegge.


Starebbe benissimo all'ingresso di casa, ma non esageriamo. 
Tebe ha scritto davvero un bel commento armandosi di grande sensibilità, diciamo che sono all'inizio del percorso da lei descritto, per ora non riesco a fare di meglio.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. L'amore, la pazienza nonostante, il rispetto, il contatto salvifico. Ma facciamo anche una statua a Mille, che ne merita sicuramente più d'una, e d'oro. E diamole forza, che ne deve trovare per due, proprio ora che è frantumata in mille schegge.



Guarda...Mille è semplicemente irraggiungibile in questa situazione.
E credo lo sia anche nella vita.
Altro che statua.


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Starebbe benissimo all'ingresso di casa, ma non esageriamo.
> Tebe ha scritto davvero un bel commento armandosi di grande sensibilità, diciamo che sono all'inizio del percorso da lei descritto, per ora non riesco a fare di meglio.


Non riesci a fare di meglio?
Minkia Mille.
Non c'è un di meglio.
Sei già il di meglio.
In questa situazione *sei assolutamente l'eccellenza.*


cazzo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non riesci a fare di meglio?
> Minkia Mille.
> Non c'è un di meglio.
> Sei già il di meglio.
> ...


quoto, senza dubbi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non riesci a fare di meglio?
> Minkia Mille.
> Non c'è un di meglio.
> Sei già il di meglio.
> ...



Quoto
Scrivo poco nel tuo 3d ma ti ammiro davvero molto
Il tuo compagno è un uomo fortunato, e secondo me lo sa spero che al più presto torni ad essere un vero compagno per te.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Scrivo poco nel tuo 3d ma ti ammiro davvero molto
> Il tuo compagno è un uomo fortunato, e secondo me lo sa spero che al più presto torni ad essere un vero compagno per te.





Quoto.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

*A tutti*

:abbraccio:​


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non riesci a fare di meglio?
> Minkia Mille.
> Non c'è un di meglio.
> Sei già il di meglio.
> ...


ehm. Posso dire una cosa? Premettendo che sono d'accordo con voi, io però... direi troppo eccellente, anche se non si dice. Nel senso: Mille si è fatta roccia, per poterlo sostenere, quando molte altre persone l'avrebbero lasciato al suo destino, non tanto per stronzaggine quanto per ... limiti. Io forse, anche. Ora: io mi metto nei suoi panni (di lui) e... sono solo io ad avere bisogno di lei, in questa coppia. Io il vaso di cristallo, pure incrinato, Mille una botte di acciaio temprato, io dalla parte del torto, lei non solo da quella di chi il torto l'ha subìto, ma da quella che si è messa da parte per aiutare ME... che l'ho tradita. E' un po' schiacciante come situazione.
Ecco... siccome l'equilibrio è delicato non mi sento di dare consigli... però io proverei a chiedere a chi lo segue se ribaltare un poco questa situazione potrebbe essergli di aiuto.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Posso dire una cosa? Premettendo che sono d'accordo con voi, io però... direi troppo eccellente, anche se non si dice. Nel senso: Mille si è fatta roccia, per poterlo sostenere, quando molte altre persone l'avrebbero lasciato al suo destino, non tanto per stronzaggine quanto per ... limiti. Io forse, anche. Ora: io mi metto nei suoi panni (di lui) e... sono solo io ad avere bisogno di lei, in questa coppia. Io il vaso di cristallo, pure incrinato, Mille una botte di acciaio temprato, io dalla parte del torto, lei non solo da quella di chi il torto l'ha subìto, ma da quella che si è messa da parte per aiutare ME... che l'ho tradita. E' un po' schiacciante come situazione.
> Ecco... siccome l'equilibrio è delicato non mi sento di dare consigli... però io proverei a chiedere a chi lo segue se ribaltare un poco questa situazione potrebbe essergli di aiuto.



Ecco perchè mi sento così vicino a Mille, perchè la vedo con questi occhi, gli occhi che ho avuto io stesso, nella mia situazione. Di fondo c'è l'amore sconfinato per l'altro, il ricordo di tanti bei momenti che non riesci a scordare e vai avanti finchè ci riesci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco perchè mi sento così vicino a Mille, perchè la vedo con questi occhi, gli occhi che ho avuto io stesso, nella mia situazione. Di fondo c'è l'amore sconfinato per l'altro, il ricordo di tanti bei momenti che non riesci a scordare e vai avanti finchè ci riesci.


Sì. Ma lo vedi il rovescio della medaglia? Se sono solo io ad avere bisogno di te... significa che tu non hai bisogno di me. Se sono solo io a sbagliare, e tu addirittura mi perdoni e mi aiuti e mi sorreggi dopo che io ti ho fatto soffrire... significa che io non sono alla tua altezza. Che sia chiaro che non è una critica, neppur minima,  a Mille questa. Solo certo di mettermi nei panni di lui.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Ma lo vedi il rovescio della medaglia? Se sono solo io ad avere bisogno di te... significa che tu non hai bisogno di me. Se sono solo io a sbagliare, e tu addirittura mi perdoni e mi aiuti e mi sorreggi dopo che io ti ho fatto soffrire... *significa che io non sono alla tua altezza*. Che sia chiaro che non è una critica, neppur minima,  a Mille questa. Solo certo di mettermi nei panni di lui.


Penso che tu abbia capito benissimo come si senta.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Ma lo vedi il rovescio della medaglia? Se sono solo io ad avere bisogno di te... significa che tu non hai bisogno di me. Se sono solo io a sbagliare, e tu addirittura mi perdoni e mi aiuti e mi sorreggi dopo che io ti ho fatto soffrire... significa che io non sono alla tua altezza. Che sia chiaro che non è una critica, neppur minima,  a Mille questa. Solo certo di mettermi nei panni di lui.



Se ho ben capito quello che hai scritto, il significato sta e da senso al malessere del marito, in questo caso si sente davvero tutte le responsabilità della gravità dell'errore fatto. E non ha retto. Qua entra in gioco nuovamente Mille, che soffre e ri soffre per un errore non suo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia capito benissimo come si senta.


Ecco Mille... e questa è una condizione di estremo squilibrio. Difficile stare in piedi per te e per lui. Si sono create un sacco di sovrastrutture, direi forzatamente in seguito a tutta la catena di avvenimenti. Io credo che tu abbia visto molto di buono in lui perchè non mi sembri una persona superficiale o che si accontenti... e credo che tu veda ancora abbastanza di quel molto anche oggi. Oggi era il primo giorno di lavoro e non so se sai com'è andata ancora. Ma... se è andata bene e lui comincia a sembrarti più sereno... prova a tendergli la mano dal basso questa volta, perchè sia lui a rimetterti in piedi. Un passo l'avete già fatto quando gli hai chiesto del tradimento, e lui è arrivato fino in fondo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco Mille... e questa è una condizione di estremo squilibrio. Difficile stare in piedi per te e per lui. Si sono create un sacco di sovrastrutture, direi forzatamente in seguito a tutta la catena di avvenimenti. Io credo che tu abbia visto molto di buono in lui perchè non mi sembri una persona superficiale o che si accontenti... e credo che tu veda ancora abbastanza di quel molto anche oggi. Oggi era il primo giorno di lavoro e non so se sai com'è andata ancora. Ma... se è andata bene e lui comincia a sembrarti più sereno... prova a tendergli la mano dal basso questa volta, perchè sia lui a rimetterti in piedi. Un passo l'avete già fatto quando gli hai chiesto del tradimento, e lui è arrivato fino in fondo.



Non riesco a starmene muto. Magari sbaglio, come sempre:mrgreen: 

Sbri sembri la vera essenza della bontà che ha una madre ed una donna. Quanta tenerezza dolcezza e voglia di far stare bene Mille che leggo in quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco Mille... e questa è una condizione di estremo squilibrio. Difficile stare in piedi per te e per lui. Si sono create un sacco di sovrastrutture, direi forzatamente in seguito a tutta la catena di avvenimenti. Io credo che tu abbia visto molto di buono in lui perchè non mi sembri una persona superficiale o che si accontenti... e credo che tu veda ancora abbastanza di quel molto anche oggi. Oggi era il primo giorno di lavoro e non so se sai com'è andata ancora. Ma... se è andata bene e lui comincia a sembrarti più sereno... prova a tendergli la mano dal basso questa volta, perchè sia lui a rimetterti in piedi. Un passo l'avete già fatto quando gli hai chiesto del tradimento, e lui è arrivato fino in fondo.



Qui più o meno siamo tutti dei sopravvissuti ... come Robinson

http://www.tradimento.net/entries/580-Robinson-Crusoe


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a starmene muto. Magari sbaglio, come sempre:mrgreen:
> 
> Sbri sembri la vera essenza della bontà che ha una madre ed una donna. Quanta tenerezza dolcezza e voglia di far stare bene Mille che leggo in quello che hai scritto.


:mrgreen:idem


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui più o meno siamo tutti dei sopravvissuti ... come Robinson
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/entries/580-Robinson-Crusoe


letto.


un abbraccio.


----------



## Innominata (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Posso dire una cosa? Premettendo che sono d'accordo con voi, io però... direi troppo eccellente, anche se non si dice. Nel senso: Mille si è fatta roccia, per poterlo sostenere, quando molte altre persone l'avrebbero lasciato al suo destino, non tanto per stronzaggine quanto per ... limiti. Io forse, anche. Ora: io mi metto nei suoi panni (di lui) e... sono solo io ad avere bisogno di lei, in questa coppia. Io il vaso di cristallo, pure incrinato, Mille una botte di acciaio temprato, io dalla parte del torto, lei non solo da quella di chi il torto l'ha subìto, ma da quella che si è messa da parte per aiutare ME... che l'ho tradita. E' un po' schiacciante come situazione.
> Ecco... siccome l'equilibrio è delicato non mi sento di dare consigli... però io proverei a chiedere a chi lo segue se ribaltare un poco questa situazione potrebbe essergli di aiuto.


!!! Reputazione verdissima...
Una cosa del genere trasforma l'amore, o le possibilita' di ri-amore in altro, sperimentato sulla mia pelle disidratata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Posso dire una cosa? Premettendo che sono d'accordo con voi, io però... direi troppo eccellente, anche se non si dice. Nel senso: Mille si è fatta roccia, per poterlo sostenere, quando molte altre persone l'avrebbero lasciato al suo destino, non tanto per stronzaggine quanto per ... limiti. Io forse, anche. Ora: io mi metto nei suoi panni (di lui) e... sono solo io ad avere bisogno di lei, in questa coppia. Io il vaso di cristallo, pure incrinato, Mille una botte di acciaio temprato, io dalla parte del torto, lei non solo da quella di chi il torto l'ha subìto, ma da quella che si è messa da parte per aiutare ME... che l'ho tradita. E' un po' schiacciante come situazione.
> Ecco... siccome l'equilibrio è delicato non mi sento di dare consigli... però io proverei a chiedere a chi lo segue se ribaltare un poco questa situazione potrebbe essergli di aiuto.



Mi hai fatto pensare un sacco, in questo e nell'intervento successivo. Ma proprio tanto. Grazie


----------



## demoralizio (19 Novembre 2012)

Naturalmente mille hai tutta la mia comprensione, da sempre.
Però, ti ripeto, questa tua apprensione (tutta la mattina che pensi a lui, alle sue reazioni, ecc...) è assolutamente derivante dall'amore, però quale tipo di amore? Amore materno? Io credo che lui non debba vivere con l'ansia di dimostrare ad una persona forte come te i suoi miglioramenti, perché essi così non arriveranno MAI. 

Io la vedo proprio come la sensazione che ha un figlio con i propri genitori...
Comunque adesso è tornato in società, nella vita. Si mischiano nuovamente le carte, ma tu smettila di fare il jolly.

Un abbraccio sconfinato


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

*Mille*

ti penso. come va?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti penso. come va?


e siamo in due


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e siamo in due


tre


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tre


+1


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

3 + 2 :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ti penso. come va?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e siamo in due





Simy ha detto:


> tre





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> +1


:amici:


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> 3 + 2 :mrgreen:





MillePensieri ha detto:


> :amici:





:triste:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> 3 + 2 :mrgreen:


Mi sono persa te nell'abbraccio corale.
Grazie.


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono persa te nell'abbraccio corale.
> Grazie.




:clava:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Novembre 2012)

Ieri, il mio forse-compagno ha ricominciato a lavorare.

La mattinata è stata il momento peggiore da sopportare, un lungo silenzio prima di qualche messaggio rassicurante e una telefonata dal suo ufficio dopo l'incontro con i capi, alla fine sono riuscita a tirare un sospiro di sollievo.
  Il resto della giornata è proseguito senza scossoni, il timore di dover andare da lui per stanarlo in preda al panico dal controsoffitto o dai condotti dell'aria è rimasto solo una fantasia (ho visto Alien domenica notte). 
Mi ha scritto ancora poco prima di staccare per ricordarmi della sua seduta, come se mi fosse potuto passare di mente. 

Dopo il mio ritorno a casa ho un vuoto, la mancanza di riposo ha trasformato il mio momento di relax sul divano in tre ore di sonno profondo e mi sono svegliata immersa nel buio, con una coperta addosso. Sono scesa in cucina attirata da un buon odore di pizza, il mio lui ha preparato quantità industriali di impasto per sfogarsi e ha riempito metà freezer.
- Ciao, che mi racconti?
Mi ha parlato della riunione con i suoi responsabili, è andata davvero bene, per ora avrà un ruolo che gli darà molte meno responsabilità in modo da potersi reinserire gradualmente nei meccanismi del suo gruppo, ma contano di vederlo operare di nuovo a pieno regime nei primi mesi del nuovo anno. Tanto tempo e altrettanta fiducia, ottime nuove.  

La nota negativa è l'_altra_, naturalmente si è fatta vedere.
Appena è rimasto da solo è entrata nel suo ufficio per salutarlo e chiedergli cosa avesse fatto in questi mesi di silenzio assoluto, lui le ha dato qualche risposta diplomatica, lei ha rilanciato con un invito per un caffè nel bar del pian terreno e ha mollato il colpo solo al secondo rifiuto. Avevo messo in conto che sarebbe potuta tornare a tastare il terreno e lo ha fatto, grande classe nel non sprecare nemmeno un istante, perlomeno spero che abbia soddisfatto la propria curiosità e che ora si levi dalle scatole.
La cosa mi irrita? Si, parecchio.
Mi fido di lui? Dopo averlo visto distrutto e pentito, si. L'alternativa è la paranoia.

Non è comunque bastato per rovinarmi il momento, non ce n'era motivo, gli ho stropicciato la faccia a furia di carezze e ha colto il mio "per adesso, chissenefrega". Ci saranno sicuramente delle volte in cui mi arrabbierò, ma ieri no, cavolo.
È stata una serata semplicemente bella.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri, il mio forse-compagno ha ricominciato a lavorare.
> 
> La mattinata è stata il momento peggiore da sopportare, un lungo silenzio prima di qualche messaggio rassicurante e una telefonata dal suo ufficio dopo l'incontro con i capi, alla fine sono riuscita a tirare un sospiro di sollievo.
> Il resto della giornata è proseguito senza scossoni, il timore di dover andare da lui per stanarlo in preda al panico dal controsoffitto o dai condotti dell'aria è rimasto solo una fantasia (ho visto Alien domenica notte).
> ...


:festa:
:festa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :clava:


:viking:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri, il mio forse-compagno ha ricominciato a lavorare.
> (...)
> *Mi fido di lui? Dopo averlo visto distrutto e pentito, si.* L'alternativa è la paranoia.
> 
> ...


E' quel che conta in questo momento. Anche il sonnellino è un buon segnale. Insomma, stai guadagnando terreno e forse non è perso tutto. :up:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri, il mio forse-compagno ha ricominciato a lavorare.
> 
> La mattinata è stata il momento peggiore da sopportare, un lungo silenzio prima di qualche messaggio rassicurante e una telefonata dal suo ufficio dopo l'incontro con i capi, alla fine sono riuscita a tirare un sospiro di sollievo.
> Il resto della giornata è proseguito senza scossoni, il timore di dover andare da lui per stanarlo in preda al panico dal controsoffitto o dai condotti dell'aria è rimasto solo una fantasia (ho visto Alien domenica notte).
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :festa:
> :festa:


:festa:


Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :viking:


Mio eroe!  :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' quel che conta in questo momento. Anche il sonnellino è un buon segnale. Insomma, stai guadagnando terreno e forse non è perso tutto. :up:


Per ora sono positiva, ci vogliono dei momenti così ogni tanto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Per ora sono positiva, ci vogliono dei momenti così ogni tanto.


Ed anche così :abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri, il mio forse-compagno ha ricominciato a lavorare.
> 
> La mattinata è stata il momento peggiore da sopportare, un lungo silenzio prima di qualche messaggio rassicurante e una telefonata dal suo ufficio dopo l'incontro con i capi, alla fine sono riuscita a tirare un sospiro di sollievo.
> Il resto della giornata è proseguito senza scossoni, il timore di dover andare da lui per stanarlo in preda al panico dal controsoffitto o dai condotti dell'aria è rimasto solo una fantasia (ho visto Alien domenica notte).
> ...


e te la meriti tutta


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

finalmente una storia positiva.
E' stato serio lui ad ammettere, dote rara nelle persone
ma è stata grande la compagna.
Veramente una donna di pregio, complimenti, si può dire che
ha tenuto in piedi il tutto egregiamente. 
Uno dei rari casi in cui un'unione può resistere anche al tradimento,
in Italia abbiamo un milione e mezzo di divorzi all'anno (credo)
e un altro milioncino di matrimoni in crisi... 
(di questo sono certo e sto arrotondando per difetto)
ospite "g"


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

:festa::festa:




Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :viking:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :festa::festa:


apa:


----------



## tesla (20 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> apa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


:spiderman:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> finalmente una storia positiva.
> E' stato serio lui ad ammettere, dote rara nelle persone
> ma è stata grande la compagna.
> Veramente una donna di pregio, complimenti, si può dire che
> ...


Ti ringrazio, ma la strada per un eventuale ricostruzione è ancora lunga.
Può darsi che abbiamo superato il primo impatto con il tradimento, ma bisognerà vedere se le nuove persone che stiamo diventando proveranno ancora qualcosa l'uno per l'altra, se ci sarà ancora fiducia e se riusciremo davvero a sentirci di nuovo una coppia. 

Per ora la nostra unione è uno dei tanti casi incerti e in piena mutazione, non una rara eccezione felice.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Novembre 2012)

*Tesla e Quib*

Che è 'sta guerra delle faccine?  :carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Novembre 2012)

*Ciao Mille*

spero tu stia ancora bene come ieri



*ot*. questa faccina:sman:, Quibbe mi scusi , io l ho sempre interpretata come se fosse un vaffa coreografato.


voi no ?
:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> spero tu stia ancora bene come ieri
> [...]


Meglio. 

Io sono molto meno preoccupata e lui è più rilassato, nonostante un paio di nuovi rituali di cui sembra non poter fare a meno prima di uscire.  È troppo presto per cantare vittoria, ma sono soddisfatta per ora.


----------



## tesla (21 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che è 'sta guerra delle faccine?  :carneval:



giochiamo perchè siamo scemini :mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri, il mio forse-compagno ha ricominciato a lavorare.
> 
> La mattinata è stata il momento peggiore da sopportare, un lungo silenzio prima di qualche messaggio rassicurante e una telefonata dal suo ufficio dopo l'incontro con i capi, alla fine sono riuscita a tirare un sospiro di sollievo.
> Il resto della giornata è proseguito senza scossoni, il timore di dover andare da lui per stanarlo in preda al panico dal controsoffitto o dai condotti dell'aria è rimasto solo una fantasia (ho visto Alien domenica notte).
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Novembre 2012)

Sono contenta che oggi sia andata ancora meglio e che tu stia bene. Goditi questa serata il più possibile, te la meriti tutta!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che è 'sta guerra delle faccine?  :carneval:


mi sto esercitando in off topic, guidato dai migliori del forum


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> spero tu stia ancora bene come ieri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai interpretato bene. mi ero stancato dell'off topic


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Meglio.
> 
> Io sono molto meno preoccupata e lui è più rilassato, *nonostante un paio di nuovi rituali* di cui sembra non poter fare a meno prima di uscire.  È troppo presto per cantare vittoria, ma sono soddisfatta per ora.


aia :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> aia :rotfl:


Un male necessario. 
Solo bizzarrie per ora, se gli servono per uscire di casa più tranquillo, che faccia pure.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un male necessario.
> Solo bizzarrie per ora, se gli servono per uscire di casa più tranquillo, che faccia pure.


tutte le mattine danza della pioggià attorno al fuoco? lucidata tripla delle scarpe da ginnastica? togli-riaggancia chiavi di casa? :carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> hai interpretato bene. mi ero stancato dell'off topic


ops:girlhaha:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tutte le mattine danza della pioggià attorno al fuoco? lucidata tripla delle scarpe da ginnastica? togli-riaggancia chiavi di casa? :carneval:


Siamo a quei livelli. 
Ogni mattina tira fuori quasi tutte le camicie, le giacche e le cravatte che ha, le mette sul letto e poi sta fermo a fissarle  per decidere cosa indossare. Questa me l'ha spiegata come estrema "indecisione", tenendo conto che potrebbe benissimo lanciarsi bendato nell'armadio ed andare in ufficio con qualsiasi cosa gli resti addosso, sono impossibili degli accostamenti strani. Mi lascia piuttosto perplessa.

L'altra cosa è la ripetizione della colazione di lunedì: aveva messo biscotti, cereali e marmellate in piattini e ciotoline, ora continua a riproporla in questo modo nonostante gli abbia detto che non serva farlo. 
È da sempre che prendo tutto direttamente dalle scatole o dai vasetti, ora mi sembra di essere in albergo.
Ha detto che lo tranquillizza molto mettere le cose in tavola in questo modo, se ci tiene non voglio impedirglielo, per adesso.

Non so, è da quattro giorni che va avanti così, forse per compensare la mancanza di tempo da dedicare alla routine domestica oppure per richiamare a sé la fortuna del primo giorno. Gli ho chiesto di parlarne con lo psicoterapeuta, anche solo per informarlo, vorrei evitare che diventino delle ossessioni irrinunciabili.

:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Siamo a quei livelli.
> Ogni mattina tira fuori quasi tutte le camicie, le giacche e le cravatte che ha, le mette sul letto e poi sta fermo a fissarle  per decidere cosa indossare. Questa me l'ha spiegata come estrema "indecisione", tenendo conto che potrebbe benissimo lanciarsi bendato nell'armadio ed andare in ufficio con qualsiasi cosa gli resti addosso, sono impossibili degli accostamenti strani. Mi lascia piuttosto perplessa.
> 
> L'altra cosa è la ripetizione della colazione di lunedì: aveva messo biscotti, cereali e marmellate in piattini e ciotoline, ora continua a riproporla in questo modo nonostante gli abbia detto che non serva farlo.
> ...


fose non ha più nulla da mettersi ... magari vuole fare shopping a cambiare guardaroba. per me, è segno che abbia voglia di cambiare qualcosa e il fatto che lo fa dimostrativo davanti a te è segno che lo voglia fare con te. magari ha bisogno di consigli e abbinamenti strampalati, come una giacca a strisce giallo-blu diagonali e una cravatta a pallini piccoli rossi su verde. pantaloni rosa e scarpe da ginnastica azzurro, bianco e rosso. ovviamente scherzo, ma non troppo 

al riguardo dell'ordine generale, è del segno zodiacale o ascendente Vergine (o farfalla degli indiani americani)? ha sporadicamente la mania di lasciare aperto finestre e porte e opporsi a chiuderle anche se tira vento e tempesta? quando pianta qualcosa nel giardino, lo fa secondo un ordine tutto suo e si incazza quando si osserva che non fa senso nulla? allora è una mania che resterà e che diventerà sempre più marcata, perfino ossessiva e soprattutto possessiva. guai a mettersi nel mezzo.

ma, in linea generale, penso che gli manchi il gioco di coppia. penso che l'avrai allietato non poco nei tempi migliori e dopo il tradimento, tutto questo non c'è più. le sue manie sono segnale di voler cambiare e un invito a te di cambiare atteggiamento, da incazzato-offensivo a quel che eri prima, la "sua" ragazza. però se l'ha rovinato lui, lo sa e si pente ... ma fino a dove? e fin dove sei disposta a andargli incontro?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> fose non ha più nulla da mettersi ... magari vuole fare shopping a cambiare guardaroba. per me, è segno che abbia voglia di cambiare qualcosa e il fatto che lo fa dimostrativo davanti a te è segno che lo voglia fare con te. magari ha bisogno di consigli e abbinamenti strampalati, come una giacca a strisce giallo-blu diagonali e una cravatta a pallini piccoli rossi su verde. pantaloni rosa e scarpe da ginnastica azzurro, bianco e rosso. ovviamente scherzo, ma non troppo
> 
> al riguardo dell'ordine generale, è del segno zodiacale o ascendente Vergine (o farfalla degli indiani americani)? ha sporadicamente la mania di lasciare aperto finestre e porte e opporsi a chiuderle anche se tira vento e tempesta? quando pianta qualcosa nel giardino, lo fa secondo un ordine tutto suo e si incazza quando si osserva che non fa senso nulla? allora è una mania che resterà e che diventerà sempre più marcata, perfino ossessiva e soprattutto possessiva. guai a mettersi nel mezzo.
> 
> ma, in linea generale, penso che gli manchi il gioco di coppia. penso che l'avrai allietato non poco nei tempi migliori e dopo il tradimento, tutto questo non c'è più. le sue manie sono segnale di voler cambiare e un invito a te di cambiare atteggiamento, da incazzato-offensivo a quel che eri prima, la "sua" ragazza. però se l'ha rovinato lui, lo sa e si pente ... ma fino a dove? e fin dove sei disposta a andargli incontro?





Con un carro armato se lo vede con giacca a strisce diagonali, ed io approverei! :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Con un carro armato se lo vede con giacca a strisce diagonali, ed io approverei! :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> [...] per me, è segno che abbia voglia di cambiare qualcosa e il fatto che lo fa dimostrativo davanti a te è segno che lo voglia fare con te.
> [...]
> ma, in linea generale, penso che gli manchi il gioco di coppia. penso che l'avrai allietato non poco nei tempi migliori e dopo il tradimento, tutto questo non c'è più. le sue manie sono segnale di voler cambiare e un invito a te di cambiare atteggiamento, da incazzato-offensivo a quel che eri prima, la "sua" ragazza. però se l'ha rovinato lui, lo sa e si pente ... ma fino a dove? e fin dove sei disposta a andargli incontro?


Lui...è riuscito a tirare fuori più volte frasi incentrate sul "noi" e a dirmi "ti amo", probabilmente crede o spera in un futuro insieme più di quanto riesca a farlo io, ma non so se le sue nuove manie possano essere considerate come dei segnali nei miei confronti. Forse i pochi giorni trascorsi in ufficio gli hanno dato una discreta iniezione di fiducia e può anche essere che il desiderio di vivere di nuovo la coppia, unita a tutte le sue insicurezze, abbia dato vita a questi gesti ripetuti. 
Non lo so, magari si stuferà e passerà ad altro, è ancora presto per parlare di rituali consolidati, li ho buttati lì come cose insolite.

Per ora lascio le tue domande senza delle risposte, ho bisogno di più tempo per capire dove sono i nostri rispettivi confini. 
Di sicuro non sono immobili, ecco.

Quibbel, come al solito, grazie per gli spunti di riflessione...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Lui...è riuscito a tirare fuori più volte frasi incentrate sul "noi" e a dirmi "ti amo", probabilmente crede o spera in un futuro insieme più di quanto riesca a farlo io, ma non so se le sue nuove manie possano essere considerate come dei segnali nei miei confronti. Forse i pochi giorni trascorsi in ufficio gli hanno dato una discreta iniezione di fiducia e può anche essere che il desiderio di vivere di nuovo la coppia, unita a tutte le sue insicurezze, abbia dato vita a questi gesti ripetuti.
> Non lo so, magari si stuferà e passerà ad altro, è ancora presto per parlare di rituali consolidati, li ho buttati lì come cose insolite.
> 
> Per ora *lascio le tue domande senza delle risposte*, ho bisogno di più tempo per capire dove sono i nostri rispettivi confini.
> ...


Non faccio questo genere di domande per ottenere risposta ... sono più che altro pensieri ad alta voce


----------



## tesla (24 Novembre 2012)

manie e rituali sono buone fortificazioni per tenere assieme il sistema nervoso.
se non sono eccessive hanno un potere calmante, sono una strategia ben delineata.
chiaro che se lo vedi lucidare gli argenti col cotton fioc alle 3 del mattino qualche domanda te la devi porre.
ma finchè si limitano a pulizie, produzione di pizza (ma beata te!) non ne parlerei con lui. 
sono una corazza e levergliela significherebbe
a) lasciarlo più nudo
2) dovergli fornire qualcos'altro per stare in piedi (quello che togli devi restituire)


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> manie e rituali sono buone fortificazioni per tenere assieme il sistema nervoso.
> se non sono eccessive hanno un potere calmante, sono una strategia ben delineata.
> chiaro che se lo vedi lucidare gli argenti col cotton fioc alle 3 del mattino qualche domanda te la devi porre.
> ma finchè si limitano a pulizie, produzione di pizza (ma beata te!) non ne parlerei con lui.
> ...


Beata me! :rotfl:
Gli riesce sempre meglio! Non tutto il male viene per nuocere. 

Ormai ho accettato questo bisogno di rafforzarsi anche attraverso gesti ripetuti, gli ho solo chiesto se ne parlerà durante la prossima seduta e mi ha detto di si, ha segnato tutte queste novità sul suo taccuino. 
Ecco un'altra cosa, scrive parecchio e annota qualsiasi pensiero gli passi per la testa, i suoi quadernetti degli appunti sono diventati un diario ormai. 
Un po' come tutti i miei post qui.

Ti do più che ragione sul neretto, a ognuno la sua valvola di sfogo.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2012)

Io ti capisco sempre meno, si può amare un uomo del genere o la tua è pietà?


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ti capisco sempre meno, si può amare un uomo del genere o la tua è pietà?


No, non è assolutamente pietà ed è solo in parte amore. 
Ho teso la mano ad una persona che può essere molto più di così, lo so, non avrei fatto lo stesso per un altro.
Sento di voler essere ancora presente durante questo processo che lo porterà inevitabilmente ad essere diverso in tante cose dall'uomo che ho conosciuto. I motivi li ho già spiegati più volte, scusa se non mi dilungo, e l'obiettivo non è di nuovo la coppia, ma solo una situazione chiara tra due persone sullo stesso piano.

A quel punto le possibilità saranno infinite e ci sarà comunque un epilogo, doloroso o gioioso poco importa sinceramente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> manie e rituali sono buone fortificazioni per tenere assieme il sistema nervoso.
> se non sono eccessive hanno un potere calmante, sono una strategia ben delineata.
> chiaro che se lo vedi lucidare gli argenti col cotton fioc alle 3 del mattino qualche domanda te la devi porre.
> ma finchè si limitano a pulizie, produzione di pizza (ma beata te!) non ne parlerei con lui.
> ...


accurata osservazione! i riti possono essere solo sostituiti. la rimozione è un'aperta dichiarazione di guerra 



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Beata me! :rotfl:
> Gli riesce sempre meglio! Non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
> 
> Ormai ho accettato questo bisogno di rafforzarsi anche attraverso gesti ripetuti, gli ho solo chiesto se ne parlerà durante la prossima seduta e mi ha detto di si, ha segnato tutte queste novità sul suo taccuino.
> ...


proponigli di tenere il suo taccuino qui ... :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ti capisco sempre meno, si può amare un uomo del genere o la tua è pietà?


penso che sia un profondo senso di responsabilità (non di colpevolezza) mescolato con calorose ondate di amore ingiustificato. ma tant'è l'amore


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a starmene muto. Magari sbaglio, come sempre:mrgreen:
> 
> Sbri sembri la vera essenza della bontà che ha una madre ed una donna. Quanta* tenerezza dolcezza e voglia di far stare bene Mille *che leggo in quello che hai scritto.



e anche ragione. Mille è splendida, ma deve trovare forza per due, proprio adesso poi. Quoto Ultimo e smeraldo a Sbri.


----------



## Innominata (27 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


>


Sono contenta. Ad majora:up:!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2012)

Mille, come butta?


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mille, come butta?


Ciao Quibbel. 
Non male, a te come va?
Magari scrivo un aggiornamento domani, sono rientrata a casa da una ventina di minuti e sto per andare a dormire. Mi attende una mattinata in bici, tempo permettendo.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sono trascorse due settimane di lavoro per il mio forse-compagno.

La nuova routine sembra avergli fatto recuperare un po' di sicurezza, non ha subito il crollo di cui aveva tanta paura, appare più sereno anche a casa e ha compiuto un passo in avanti difficile in una situazione piena di incognite, la più grande delle quali era e resta la sua volontà di rimettersi in gioco. 
Naturalmente non è rinato, restano le crisi, gli sbalzi d'umore ed i momenti di depressione, è ancora una bozza d'uomo. 
La sua fragilità ha trovato un nuovo modo di emergere nel confronto quotidiano con l'ex-amante, durante i suoi frequenti sfoghi si è perso in infinite spiegazioni non richieste nel tentativo di rassicurarmi, ha finito per raccontarmi dei loro incontri nella saletta comune, delle domande che gli ha fatto sulla balbuzie e di chiacchierate evitate rifugiandosi nel proprio ufficio. 
Mercoledì è tornato a casa con un'espressione quasi rabbiosa, ha descritto ansiosamente il rifiuto di un tè portato alla sua scrivania e la risposta di lei, "non ci ho messo dentro del veleno", dopo che le ha chiesto di andare via.
- Mille, ti giuro che non le avevo rivolto una sola parola durante la giornata, è entrata e...e...
Troppo grande l'orrore per ripeterlo, gesti della mano per dirmi "ha fatto quello che ha fatto".
In cucina a preparare due pizze consolatorie.
Ancora.

Non capisco il comportamento di quella donna, forse è anche lui ad incitarla con il suo atteggiamento schivo e remissivo, ma i modi gentili di lei mi danno fastidio, così come l'insistenza con cui gli gira intorno. È incuriosita dal suo stato larvale? Si sta preoccupando nel vederlo tanto diverso da prima? Giocarci in questo modo la esalta morbosamente come le succedeva chiedendo di me? O ci sta semplicemente riprovando? 
Domande e considerazioni che si affollano nella mia testa.

Il mio forse-compagno sa di aver ottenuto un po' di fiducia, non ho modo di verificare nulla di ciò che dice, e credo che abbia capito quanto gli stia concedendo nel credere alle sue parole dopo tutti questi mesi di sofferenza condivisa e cambiamenti importanti.
Comunque, sono sicura che andando avanti così, un confronto chiarificatore tra loro due diventerà indispensabile.
Sarebbe una piccola impresa, ma è già riuscito a fare tanto e me ne sta parlando di sua iniziativa come qualcosa di inevitabile, attendo di scoprire se questo pensiero che sta nascendo dentro di lui si trasformerà in rassegnazione o desiderio di reagire, non intendo forzarlo.

In generale posso dirmi soddisfatta, almeno per quanto riguarda i suoi progressi, e avevo già messo in conto che la presenza dell'altra sarebbe stato motivo di disagio per lui e di nervosismo per me, anche se non immaginavo così tanta invadenza.

Nel frattempo sono presa da tante cose, alcune lo riguardano direttamente, è un periodo intenso.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono trascorse due settimane di lavoro per il mio forse-compagno.
> 
> La nuova routine sembra avergli fatto recuperare un po' di sicurezza, non ha subito il crollo di cui aveva tanta paura, appare più sereno anche a casa e ha compiuto un passo in avanti difficile in una situazione piena di incognite, la più grande delle quali era e resta la sua volontà di rimettersi in gioco.
> Naturalmente non è rinato, restano le crisi, gli sbalzi d'umore ed i momenti di depressione, è ancora una bozza d'uomo.
> ...



Quella donna non è una donna. Chissà quanto è brutta dentro, e chissà quando il tuo compagno ritornerà in sè, se riuscirà a contenere la rabbia di una realtà dove questa deve tenersi a chilometri di distanza.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quella donna non è una donna. Chissà quanto è brutta dentro, e chissà quando il tuo compagno ritornerà in sè, se riuscirà a contenere la rabbia di una realtà dove questa deve tenersi a chilometri di distanza.



ti quoto e approvo.
Quella donna non è una donna.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

estrapolando Mille da questa situazione, perchè alcuni di voi considerano questa non una donna ?

vi irrita ( e comprensibilmente ) perchè parteggiamo per Mille, oppure cos'altro è che ve la dipinge cosi ?

Me lo chiedo perchè quando dobbiamo passare per amanti diventiamo le donne piu strafighe di questa terra, quando invece dobbiamo leggere i nostri stessi comportamenti sulle altre mi sembra che si utilizzano metri di valutazione diversi? 

o forse avete certezze dal vago sapore maschilista in taluni casi che io non ho o sapete qualcosa che mi è sfuggito forse, per cui la vostra valutazione è giustificata?


Non è una provocazione la mia, vorrei davvero capire.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> estrapolando Mille da questa situazione, perchè alcuni di voi considerano questa non una donna ?
> 
> vi irrita ( e comprensibilmente ) perchè parteggiamo per Mille, oppure cos'altro è che ve la dipinge cosi ?
> 
> ...


Perchè finchè fai l'amante e sai stare al tuo posto va bene
Quando il tuo amante sceglie la moglie tu ti fai da parte e non rompi le scatole a nessuno
Non sei nella posizione per farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè finchè fai l'amante e sai stare al tuo posto va bene
> Quando il tuo amante sceglie la moglie tu ti fai da parte e non rompi le scatole a nessuno
> Non sei nella posizione per farlo.


E vabbè, ma che dovrebbe fare, sotterrarsi? Che ragionamento è? Non possonno avere un rapporto "normale", cioè da colleghi? Cioè, mò la "colpa" è pure sua se uno poi non ce la fa? E daje, eh.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Sparire, sì, il più possibile. Dovrebbe.

Ma diamine, se sono andata a letto con uno per tot tempo e poi c'è la crisi, e lo rivedo che sembra abbia subito elettroshock e chissà cos'altro. Gli chiedo. Mi sento responsabile, vorrei capire.
Magari il the era per quello. Un suo tentativo di parlare. Ma non per "riprenderselo". 

Questo non toglie che la sua presenza sia giustamente oltremodo irritante per Mille.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sparire, sì, il più possibile. Dovrebbe.
> 
> *Ma diamine, se sono andata a letto con uno per tot tempo e poi c'è la crisi, e lo rivedo che sembra abbia subito elettroshock e chissà cos'altro. Gli chiedo. Mi sento responsabile, vorrei capire.
> Magari il the era per quello. Un suo tentativo di parlare. Ma non per "riprenderselo".*
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo sul neretto. Anche sul fatto che potrebbe dar fastidio a Mille. Sulla prima affermazione no, affatto, considerato che condividono gli spazi lavorativi e mi pare difficile anche, per assurdo, volendo farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo sul neretto. Anche sul fatto che potrebbe dar fastidio a Mille. Sulla prima affermazione no, affatto, considerato che condividono gli spazi lavorativi e mi pare difficile anche, per assurdo, volendo farlo.



infatti "il più possibile", sottinteso, date le circostanze.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> infatti "il più possibile", sottinteso, date le circostanze.


Si, ma lo "sparire" non mi torna affatto. Cioè, proprio concettualmente parlando. Anche perchè:

_"Lei "ha preso atto" della sua scelta e "si è fatta da parte", anche se gli ha chiesto di "non sparire"."

_Non è che sta lì a battergli ancora i pezzi, mi pare. Mi pare anzi che a) non ha puntato lo pistola contro nessuno e b) il problema è tutto del compagno di Mille che, bontà sua, io al posto della suddetta avrei già fracassato di botte, non tanto per il tradimento ma per il dopo. E che cazzo di uomo sei, Dio buono. Tutti i farle i complimentoni vivissimi, che per carità se li merita pure, ma come esempio di pazienza irragiungibile. Che uno così non lo vorrei accanto in NESSUNA e ripeto, NESSUNA condizione. Io eh. Poi boh.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè finchè fai l'amante e sai stare al tuo posto va bene
> Quando il tuo amante sceglie la moglie tu ti fai da parte e non rompi le scatole a nessuno
> Non sei nella posizione per farlo.


certo. eccome farfalla.


ma :

a. che ne sappiamo noi di quello che dice lui.

b. che ne sappiamo noi di quello che fa lui.

Mille, mi scuso, non mi riferisco necessariamente al tuo lui, ma insisisto perchè secondo me non dovrebbe essere cosi facile leggere il comportamento di donna la cui voce non ascoltiamo.

mi sono spiegata spero, non voglio offenedere i sentimenti di nessuno, ma definirla una non donna, sarebbe come definire lui o tutti coloro che tradiscono dei non uomini ( in senso di genere umano ) mi sbaglio ?


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sparire, sì, il più possibile. Dovrebbe.
> 
> Ma diamine, se sono andata a letto con uno per tot tempo e poi c'è la crisi, e lo rivedo che sembra abbia subito *elettroshock e chissà cos'altro. Gli chiedo. Mi sento responsabile, vorrei capire.*
> Magari il the era per quello. Un suo tentativo di parlare. Ma non per "riprenderselo".
> ...



ecco, questo volevo dire.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

e lui, invece di fare o dare spigazioni, si comporta come l uomo impaurito, o fragile, o chiamatelo come vi pare facendo passare per arpia lei, agli o cchi di mille. ci sta tutta.

e invece diventa una _non donna _addirittura.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma lo "sparire" non mi torna affatto. Cioè, proprio concettualmente parlando. Anche perchè:
> 
> _"Lei "ha preso atto" della sua scelta e "si è fatta da parte", anche se gli ha chiesto di "non sparire"."
> 
> _Non è che sta lì a battergli ancora i pezzi, mi pare. Mi pare anzi che a) non ha puntato lo pistola contro nessuno e b) il problema è tutto del compagno di Mille che, bontà sua, io al posto della suddetta avrei già fracassato di botte, non tanto per il tradimento ma per il dopo. E che cazzo di uomo sei, Dio buono. Tutti i farle i complimentoni vivissimi, che per carità se li merita pure, ma come esempio di pazienza irragiungibile. Che uno così non lo vorrei accanto in NESSUNA e ripeto, NESSUNA condizione. Io eh. Poi boh.



questo Joey, non puoi dirlo, non ci stai tu al posto di Mille, lei è la protagonista, sua è la sua storia e noi non l abbiamo vissuta.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> questo Joey, non puoi dirlo, non ci stai tu al posto di Mille, lei è la protagonista, sua è la sua storia e noi non l abbiamo vissuta.


Lo dico, lo dico. Io se anche si fosse solo azzardato a fare il piagnone l'avrei sbattutto fuori a calci, specie, come nel caso loro, in cui non hanno nè figli, nè niente. Manco sono sposati. Senza contare che, a mio personalissimo parere, probabilmente è uno diciamo "sensibile" proprio di suo. L'ho anche chiesto a Mille ma in merito non ha saputo rispondermi in un senso o nell'altro. Dipende anche da che tipo sei tu. A me piacciono le persone caratterialmente decise (strano vè?), anche se poi magari mi ci trovo a discutere. In genere detesto i piagnoni in ogni forma ed in qualsivoglia circostanza.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e lui, invece di fare o dare spigazioni, si comporta come l uomo impaurito, o fragile, o chiamatelo come vi pare facendo passare per arpia lei, agli o cchi di mille. ci sta tutta.
> 
> e invece diventa una *non donna *addirittura.



Però, secondo me, "non donna" nel senso che non è una "rivale" di Mille, non è una persona alla quale ha senso pensare, per la quale sprecare tempo.
Questa donna non è ora altro che una ulteriore fisima del compagno.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però, secondo me, "non donna" nel senso che non è una "rivale" di Mille, non è una persona alla quale ha senso pensare, per la quale sprecare tempo.
> Questa donna non è ora altro che una ulteriore fisima del compagno.



nausica, le ansie di mille sono comprensibili,lascia perdere. chiunque lo sarebbe, si è ritrovata offesa e manco con la possibilità di incazzarsi davvero perchè lui è caduto in depressione...non lo so al posto suo se sarei cosi tollerante sapendo che quella circola ancora, ma soprattutto sapendo di avere al fianco un uomo che assai fragile e non riesce a rassicurarmi del tutto.

che poi quale fisima, quella rappresenta la causa , almeno apparente, del suo casino, non è un fisima, è quella di cui lui si era invaghito eh ...non è la copertina di linus...o forse lo è pure...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo dico, lo dico. Io se anche si fosse solo azzardato a fare il piagnone l'avrei sbattutto fuori a calci, specie, come nel caso loro, in cui non hanno nè figli, nè niente. Manco sono sposati. Senza contare che, a mio personalissimo parere, probabilmente è uno diciamo "sensibile" proprio di suo. L'ho anche chiesto a Mille ma in merito non ha saputo rispondermi in un senso o nell'altro. Dipende anche da che tipo sei tu. A me piacciono le persone caratterialmente decise (strano vè?), anche se poi magari mi ci trovo a discutere. In genere* detesto i piagnoni* in ogni forma ed in qualsivoglia circostanza.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> nausica, le ansie di mille sono comprensibili,lascia perdere. chiunque lo sarebbe, si è ritrovata offesa e manco con la possibilità di incazzarsi davvero perchè lui è caduto in depressione...non lo so al posto suo se sarei cosi tollerante sapendo che quella circola ancora, ma soprattutto sapendo di avere al fianco un uomo che assai fragile e non riesce a rassicurarmi del tutto.
> 
> che poi quale fisima, quella rappresenta la causa , almeno apparente, del suo casino, non è un fisima, è quella di cui lui si era invaghito eh ...non è la copertina di linus...o forse lo è pure...



Certo che sono comprensibili.
Non importano le intenzioni di quella donna, Mille a saperla in giro sta male. Ovvio.

Cmq no, non "accetto" che sia lei la "causa". La causa è lui, e Mille lo sa, perfettamente.

Quando Mille ha detto che sì, gli dava fiducia per il suo comportamento con lei in ufficio. Ho pensato. Ma che fiducia. La fiducia la dai quando sai che uno potrebbe fare una cosa e sceglie di non farla. Adesso come adesso, se lei solo allungasse una mano il compagno di Mille sverrebbe.
per questo dico che lei non è nulla ora. Il problema non è lei, lei non esiste, è stata fagocitata dal mega problema di una crisi del compagno che costringe Mille a inghiottirsi la sua, sperando non incancrenisca.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

*nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che sono comprensibili.
> Non importano le intenzioni di quella donna, Mille a saperla in giro sta male. Ovvio.
> 
> Cmq no, non "accetto" che sia lei la "causa". La causa è lui, e Mille lo sa, perfettamente.
> ...



si, ho capito meglio ora. 


come la giriamo e rivoltiamo sto ragazzo deve crescere tanto.lo immagino sempre bambino, non vedo l uomo..mi fa venire i nervi...sono molto acida in questa considerazione...e inopportuna...lo so .


----------



## ciao (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma lo "sparire" non mi torna affatto. Cioè, proprio concettualmente parlando. Anche perchè:
> 
> _"Lei "ha preso atto" della sua scelta e "si è fatta da parte", anche se gli ha chiesto di "non sparire"."
> 
> _Non è che sta lì a battergli ancora i pezzi, mi pare. Mi pare anzi che a) non ha puntato lo pistola contro nessuno e b) il problema è tutto del compagno di Mille che, bontà sua, io al posto della suddetta avrei già fracassato di botte, non tanto per il tradimento ma per il dopo. E che cazzo di uomo sei, Dio buono. Tutti i farle i complimentoni vivissimi, che per carità se li merita pure, ma come esempio di pazienza irragiungibile. Che uno così non lo vorrei accanto in NESSUNA e ripeto, NESSUNA condizione. Io eh. Poi boh.



penso la maggior parte, non solo tu. 
persino Mille, se fosse stata osservatrice esterna, probabilmente sarebbe giunta a questa conclusione.
ma noi osserviamo, appunto, siamo solo spettatori di un racconto, mentre lei vive questo rapporto, e trovo comprensibile il suo tentativo di recuperare, forse prima ancora che il suo compagno, la sua costruzione affettiva, il suo investimento emotivo.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Dicembre 2012)

approvo ciao.


(che du  palle pero')

meglio andare in bicicletta nella vita che innammorarsi dell amore.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sparire, sì, il più possibile. Dovrebbe.
> 
> *Ma diamine, se sono andata a letto con uno per tot tempo e poi c'è la crisi, e lo rivedo che sembra abbia subito elettroshock e chissà cos'altro. Gli chiedo. Mi sento responsabile, vorrei capire.
> Magari il the era per quello. Un suo tentativo di parlare. Ma non per "riprenderselo". *
> ...


Tollero il neretto, ma solo perché lei capisca la nuova situazione. Non l'ho mai considerata la causa scatenante del problema, ma di sicuro non è parte della soluzione, spero che si faccia presto da parte. 
Il suo ruolo in questa storia è finito, spero.

La sua presenza mi irrita, ma forse non quanto l'atteggiamento sottomesso del mio lui, è una bella gara.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo sul neretto. Anche sul fatto che potrebbe dar fastidio a Mille. Sulla prima affermazione no, affatto, considerato che condividono gli spazi lavorativi e mi pare difficile anche, per assurdo, volendo farlo.


Potrebbero limitarsi a convivere da colleghi, ognuno nel proprio ufficio e contatti ridotti al minimo.
Non sarebbe irrealizzabile, basterebbe non portare cibo e bevande alla scrivania altrui, tanto per dire.
Avranno comunque modo di vedersi, volenti o nolenti, hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> estrapolando Mille da questa situazione, perchè alcuni di voi considerano questa non una donna ?
> 
> vi irrita ( e comprensibilmente ) perchè parteggiamo per Mille, oppure cos'altro è che ve la dipinge cosi ?
> 
> ...


E' la legge del bim bum bam...


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e lui, invece di fare o dare spiegazioni, si comporta come l'uomo impaurito, o fragile, o chiamatelo come vi pare facendo passare per arpia lei, agli occhi di mille. ci sta tutta.
> 
> e invece diventa una _non donna _addirittura.


Non mi aspettavo che le tenesse testa, ma sarebbe stata una sorpresa graditissima.
Di sicuro le parole del mio forse-compagno sono di parte, anche se non ha mai usato termini offensivi per descriverla, credo che con la psicoterapia abbia ottenuto un po' di obiettività e ha evitato scenate patetiche del tipo "lei bastarda manipolatrice".

Per me resta una donna, stronza e invadente, ma pur sempre donna. 
Spero almeno che sia una buona madre, ma non ha assolutamente la mia stima come persona. 
Mi irrita, ma non mi provoca altro pensare a lei, è una presenza fastidiosa e di scarso peso per quanto mi riguarda. Se non fosse per la fragilità estrema del mio lui, non avrebbe alcuna influenza sul mio umore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quella donna non è una donna. Chissà quanto è brutta dentro, e chissà quando il tuo compagno ritornerà in sè, se riuscirà a contenere la rabbia di una realtà dove questa deve tenersi a chilometri di distanza.



Anche io quoto e sottoscrivo. Questa femmina è minuscola, meschina. E credo che il tuo compagno stia già tornando in sé, piano piano. Ma quanto mi dà fastidio la piccolezza ingombrante di lei :clava:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè, ma che dovrebbe fare, sotterrarsi? Che ragionamento è? Non possonno avere un rapporto "normale", cioè da colleghi? Cioè, mò la "colpa" è pure sua se uno poi non ce la fa? E daje, eh.


No non é colpa sua. Ma quest'uomo é in difficoltà e lei lo sa. Non ha bisogno di altra confusione nella testa. Ciao al mattino e ciao alla sera senza troppi convenevoli.
Quando starà meglio potrà avere un rapporto diverso. Ora per rispetto a lui e alla compagnia deve stare nel suo


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non é colpa sua. Ma quest'uomo é in difficoltà e lei lo sa. Non ha bisogno di altra confusione nella testa. Ciao al mattino e ciao alla sera senza troppi convenevoli.
> Quando starà meglio potrà avere un rapporto diverso. Ora per rispetto a lui e alla compagnia deve stare nel suo


esatto


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non é colpa sua. Ma quest'uomo é in difficoltà e lei lo sa. Non ha bisogno di altra confusione nella testa. Ciao al mattino e ciao alla sera senza troppi convenevoli.
> Quando starà meglio potrà avere un rapporto diverso. Ora per rispetto a lui e alla compagnia deve stare nel suo


Madonna. Si cioè, non che debbano avere chissà quale rapporto. Una cosa normale, considerando che lei non t'ha violentato, non t'ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello, non ti ha chiesto di lasciare la tua compagna o altro, non t'ha fatto casini nè nulla, che tu SAPEVI cosa stavi facendo, SAPEVI cosa stavi rischiando e SAPEVI ANCHE che quello è il vostro ambiente di lavoro. Se non sei in grado di affrontare le conseguenze di quello che fai, merda, non farlo.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che sono comprensibili.
> Non importano le intenzioni di quella donna, Mille a saperla in giro sta male. Ovvio.
> 
> Cmq no, non "accetto" che sia lei la "causa". La causa è lui, e Mille lo sa, perfettamente.
> ...


Forse ho esagerato dicendo "fiducia", diciamo che credo alle sue parole e che la voglia tenere lontana, gli ho concesso il minimo indispensabile. Per il resto, concordo tristemente su tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Forse ho esagerato dicendo "fiducia", diciamo che credo alle sue parole e che la voglia tenere lontana, gli ho concesso il minimo indispensabile. Per il resto, concordo tristemente su tutto.



E io ti mando un abbraccio fortissimo, per quel che vale.
In qualunque modo vada, tu sei la compagna che davvero condivide il bene e il male. Non è da tutti.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Si cioè, non che debbano avere chissà quale rapporto. Una cosa normale, considerando che lei non t'ha violentato, non t'ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello, non ti ha chiesto di lasciare la tua compagna o altro, non t'ha fatto casini nè nulla, che tu SAPEVI cosa stavi facendo, SAPEVI cosa stavi rischiando e SAPEVI ANCHE che quello è il vostro ambiente di lavoro. Se non sei in grado di affrontare le conseguenze di quello che fai, merda, non farlo.


Tutto vero e condivisibile, ma li crollo non è dovuto solo a questo, il tradimento è uno dei tanti elementi che lo hanno portato a larvizzarsi. Del resto, semplicemente non parlo, riguarda solo lui.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E io ti mando un abbraccio fortissimo, per quel che vale.
> In qualunque modo vada, tu sei la compagna che davvero condivide il bene e il male. Non è da tutti.


Ti ringrazio. 
Un abbraccio anche a te.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Forse ho esagerato dicendo "fiducia", diciamo che credo alle sue parole e che la voglia tenere lontana, gli ho concesso il minimo indispensabile. Per il resto, concordo tristemente su tutto.


Ho letto poco di te, perciò scusa se ho capito male.
Ma lui viene a raccontare fesserie del genere che lei gli ha portato il tè e lui, stoicamente, non l'ha considerata?
E in base a questo tutti a giudicare lei?
Ma lui perché te lo racconta?
Tu vorrai sincerità, ma sono cose irrilevanti se (se) a lui non interessa. Così ti fa soffrire e lui si sente conteso tra due donne.
Sensibilissimo.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio.
> Un abbraccio anche a te.


tu come stai bimba?


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto poco di te, perciò scusa se ho capito male.
> Ma lui viene a raccontare fesserie del genere che lei gli ha portato il tè e lui, stoicamente, non l'ha considerata?
> E in base a questo tutti a giudicare lei?
> Ma lui perché te lo racconta?
> ...


Ehm...mi ha praticamente chiesto scusa per il fatto che lei sia entrata, lontano dall'averla mandata via in maniera decisa. È distrutto psicologicamente per innumerevoli motivi, il tradimento è stato forse la goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso pieno di problemi. Storia lunghissima che non riesco a riassumere in poche righe, mi dispiace.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu come stai bimba?


Non male, ecco. 
Come al solito sono contenta che la situazione non sia stagnante.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ehm...mi ha praticamente chiesto scusa per il fatto che lei sia entrata, lontano dall'averla mandata via in maniera decisa. È distrutto psicologicamente per innumerevoli motivi, il tradimento è stato forse la goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso pieno di problemi. Storia lunghissima che non riesco a riassumere in poche righe, mi dispiace.


Mi scuso io.
Da quel poco che ho letto sembra che scarichi su di te tutto.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi scuso io.
> Da quel poco che ho letto sembra che scarichi su di te tutto.


Si, è così in pratica, non posso negarlo.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, è così in pratica, non posso negarlo.



Tu sei una una Donna che conosce e vive i migliori sentimenti. e che li sa gestire in maniera ammirevole.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tu sei una una Donna che conosce e vive i migliori sentimenti. e che li sa gestire in maniera ammirevole.


Quoto


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non é colpa sua. Ma quest'uomo é in difficoltà e lei lo sa. Non ha bisogno di altra confusione nella testa. Ciao al mattino e ciao alla sera senza troppi convenevoli.
> Quando starà meglio potrà avere un rapporto diverso. Ora per rispetto a lui e alla compagnia deve stare nel suo


Mi sono persa questo commento, cosa volevi dire con l'ultima frase? 
Rispetto per la compagnia?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono persa questo commento, cosa volevi dire con l'ultima frase?
> Rispetto per la compagnia?


compagna scusa. Intendevo per rispetto a lui e a te.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> compagna scusa. Intendevo per rispetto a lui e a te.


Non me ne ha mai mostrato, non credo che comincerà adesso.
Senza togliere nessuna responsabilità al mio forse-compagno, prima ha scelto di provarci con un uomo impegnato non considerandomi minimamente, poi durante la loro relazione ha chiesto le cose più intime di me per soddisfare le proprie perversioni ed ora sta girando intorno a lui da due settimane non badando minimamente a come potrebbe farmi stare la cosa. 

Non conto nulla per lei, non c'è assolutamente nessun rispetto nei miei confronti, e a questo punto la cosa è reciproca. Se smetterà per qualcuno, e non solo per il proprio interesse personale, lo farà per lui.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non me ne ha mai mostrato, non credo che comincerà adesso.
> Senza togliere nessuna responsabilità al mio forse-compagno, prima ha scelto di provarci con un uomo impegnato non considerandomi minimamente, poi durante la loro relazione ha chiesto le cose più intime di me per soddisfare le proprie perversioni ed ora sta girando intorno a lui da due settimane non badando minimamente a come potrebbe farmi stare la cosa.
> 
> Non conto nulla per lei, non c'è assolutamente nessun rispetto nei miei confronti, e a questo punto la cosa è reciproca. Se smetterà per qualcuno, e non solo per il proprio interesse personale, lo farà per lui.


E torniamo a monte, quando in molti abbiamo detto che è una donnetta......


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non me ne ha mai mostrato, non credo che comincerà adesso.
> Senza togliere nessuna responsabilità al mio forse-compagno, *prima ha scelto di provarci con un uomo impegnato non considerandomi minimamente,* poi durante la loro relazione ha chiesto le cose più intime di me per soddisfare le proprie perversioni ed *ora sta girando intorno a lui da due settimane non badando minimamente a come potrebbe farmi stare la cosa.*
> 
> Non conto nulla per lei, non c'è assolutamente nessun rispetto nei miei confronti, e a questo punto la cosa è reciproca. Se smetterà per qualcuno, e non solo per il proprio interesse personale, lo farà per lui.


Ma sai, i traditori di solito si comportano così, non è che stanno a pensare alla moglie dell'altro o viceversa, altrimenti mica tradirebbero. E mi fa specie leggere definizioni di "donnetta" per questa qua date dai traditori a loro volta. Poi bisognerebbe vedere un po' tutto. Gli uomini in genere tendono sempre a dare la colpa, o la maggiore responsabilità, all'altra quando vengono pescati con le dita nella marmellata._ 
"Chi, io? Ci ha provato lei con me. Io non volevo, avevo dubbi, sensi di colpa. Ma lei, lei mi ha portato verso il peccato! Poi, ti giuro sulla Vergine Santissima, io volevo chiudere, davvero. Solo che, sai, finche non mi hai sgamato non mi rendevo davvero conto di quello che stavo facendo. Adesso, sono distrutto. Aiutami, è una facocera senz'anima!!!"
_Insomma. Che lei abbia chiesto cose intime di te, cioè, bisogna vedere lui cos'ha chiesto a lei, bisogna vedere se è vero. Che ne so. Io non c'ero, tu manco. Io lo capisco che per le tradite, ed i traditi in genere, è comoda vedere l'altra come una stronza senza cuore e senza rispetto. Per il rispetto può darsi, ma altrimenti non sarebbe una traditrice. Per il cuore non so. Ma non è detto. Affatto.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E torniamo a monte, quando in molti abbiamo detto che è una donnetta......


Semplicemente non sono nessuno per lei, tutto qui. 
Il mio giudizio sull'altra resta quello che ho dato nei post precedenti.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sai [...].


Ma non me la immagino come un mostro, semplicemente non aveva e non ha motivi per rispettarmi, tutto qui.

Il mio forse-compagno non ha tirato fuori la solita cantilena per alleggerire le proprie responsabilità, per mia fortuna, e ha evitato di giocare la carta della demonizzazione di lei.
Per il resto hai ragione, non ero lì e non posso sapere tutto, di sicuro ci sarà sempre qualcosa che non verrà fuori dalle sue parole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non me ne ha mai mostrato, non credo che comincerà adesso.
> Senza togliere nessuna responsabilità al mio forse-compagno, prima ha scelto di provarci con un uomo impegnato non considerandomi minimamente, poi durante la loro relazione ha chiesto le cose più intime di me per soddisfare le proprie perversioni ed ora sta girando intorno a lui da due settimane non badando minimamente a come potrebbe farmi stare la cosa.
> 
> Non conto nulla per lei, non c'è assolutamente nessun rispetto nei miei confronti, e a questo punto la cosa è reciproca. Se smetterà per qualcuno, e non solo per il proprio interesse personale, lo farà per lui.


ehm... non è la fata del dentino, Mille... tu non conti nulla per lei(o meglio sarebbe meglio non contassi nulla), lei non DEVE contare nulla per te, fino a quando non ti rompe le balle in modo diretto o indiretto. Comunque, può essere che, adesso, semplicemente lei non capisca cosa succede.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sai, i traditori di solito si comportano così, non è che stanno a pensare alla moglie dell'altro o viceversa, altrimenti mica tradirebbero. E mi fa specie leggere definizioni di "donnetta" per questa qua date dai traditori a loro volta. Poi bisognerebbe vedere un po' tutto. Gli uomini in genere tendono sempre a dare la colpa, o la maggiore responsabilità, all'altra quando vengono pescati con le dita nella marmellata._
> "Chi, io? Ci ha provato lei con me. Io non volevo, avevo dubbi, sensi di colpa. Ma lei, lei mi ha portato verso il peccato! Poi, ti giuro sulla Vergine Santissima, io volevo chiudere, davvero. Solo che, sai, finche non mi hai sgamato non mi rendevo davvero conto di quello che stavo facendo. Adesso, sono distrutto. Aiutami, è una facocera senz'anima!!!"
> _Insomma. Che lei abbia chiesto cose intime di te, cioè, bisogna vedere lui cos'ha chiesto a lei, bisogna vedere se è vero. Che ne so. Io non c'ero, tu manco. Io lo capisco che per le tradite, ed i traditi in genere, è comoda vedere l'altra come una stronza senza cuore e senza rispetto. Per il rispetto può darsi, ma altrimenti non sarebbe una traditrice. Per il cuore non so. Ma non è detto. Affatto.


Quotone.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sai, i traditori di solito si comportano così, non è che stanno a pensare alla moglie dell'altro o viceversa, altrimenti mica tradirebbero. E mi fa specie leggere definizioni di "donnetta" per questa qua date dai traditori a loro volta. Poi bisognerebbe vedere un po' tutto. Gli uomini in genere tendono sempre a dare la colpa, o la maggiore responsabilità, all'altra quando vengono pescati con le dita nella marmellata._
> "Chi, io? Ci ha provato lei con me. Io non volevo, avevo dubbi, sensi di colpa. Ma lei, lei mi ha portato verso il peccato! Poi, ti giuro sulla Vergine Santissima, io volevo chiudere, davvero. Solo che, sai, finche non mi hai sgamato non mi rendevo davvero conto di quello che stavo facendo. Adesso, sono distrutto. Aiutami, è una facocera senz'anima!!!"
> _Insomma. Che lei abbia chiesto cose intime di te, cioè, bisogna vedere lui cos'ha chiesto a lei, bisogna vedere se è vero. Che ne so. Io non c'ero, tu manco. Io lo capisco che per le tradite, ed i traditi in genere, è comoda vedere l'altra come una stronza senza cuore e senza rispetto. Per il rispetto può darsi, ma altrimenti non sarebbe una traditrice. Per il cuore non so. Ma non è detto. Affatto.



Credo che ci sia modo p modo di essere amante di un uomo sposato
Indubbiamente tutti sono sbagliati.
Ma secondo me viene il momento in cui devi tirarti da parte e se non lo capisci sei una donnetta.
Hai giocato? ti sei divertita? Sei stata bene? ok. Arriva il momento in cui non è più possibile e in quel momento dimostri chi sei veramente


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma non me la immagino come un mostro, semplicemente non aveva e non ha motivi per rispettarmi, tutto qui.
> 
> *Il mio forse-compagno non ha tirato fuori la solita cantilena per alleggerire le proprie responsabilità, per mia fortuna, e ha evitato di giocare la carta della demonizzazione di lei.
> *Per il resto hai ragione, non ero lì e non posso sapere tutto, di sicuro ci sarà sempre qualcosa che non verrà fuori dalle sue parole.


Ma come no. Già il fatto che ti abbia detto che ci ha provato lei con lui è un alleggerirsi, in una certa misura. Anche il fatto che lui provasse dubbi sempre maggiori fino a quando non l'ha sgamato, dice lui, è una maniera come un'altra per sgravarsi. Tipo. Poi è logico che nei tuoi confronti si prenda "tutte le responsabilità", ma alla fine gioca sul fatto che, come ho avuto modo di leggere, il tuo risentimento si è spostato su di lei per lo più. Per lui rimane la crocerossina, che mi pare stai facendo alla grande, tutto sommato.
Non voglio darti fastidio con sti post eh. Mi permetto solo di osservare che, morale della favola, è un po' tutto relativo.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Già il fatto che ti abbia detto che ci ha provato lei con lui è un alleggerirsi, in una certa misura. Anche il fatto che lui provasse dubbi sempre maggiori fino a quando non l'ha sgamato, dice lui, è una maniera come un'altra per sgravarsi. Tipo. Poi è logico che nei tuoi confronti si prenda "tutte le responsabilità", ma alla fine gioca sul fatto che, come ho avuto modo di leggere, il tuo risentimento si è spostato su di lei per lo più. Per lui rimane la crocerossina, che mi pare stai facendo alla grande, tutto sommato.
> Non voglio darti fastidio con sti post eh. Mi permetto solo di osservare che, morale della favola, è un po' tutto relativo.


Non ce l'ho con lei, mi irrita, c'è un po' di risentimento, ma so con chi devo vedermela ed è lui. 
Mi sembra che sia chiaro dall'infinità di post che ho scritto, l'altra è saltata fuori solo adesso in pratica.
In parte può darsi che si sia alleggerito, ma ha ammesso tanto:



MillePensieri ha detto:


> [...]
> Si prende "tutte le responsabilità", si è sentito "lontano da me" nonostante lo stessi sostenendo e gli parlassi sempre. E' "un coglione", cavarsela dicendo che lei non è stata niente sarebbe "da vigliacchi",le ha dato "importanza per mesi scegliendola e mettendomi da parte", questo è stato "uno sbaglio enorme". Non è stato "obbligato o altro", stava bene,ma ora non riesce a capire le sue decisioni. Sono state sue,ci credeva, ma razionalmente non sa più "come e perché".
> [...]


È un buon punto di partenza su cui lavorare, almeno per me.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sbri e farfalla, sono d'accordo con voi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con lei, mi irrita, c'è un po' di risentimento, ma so con chi devo vedermela ed è lui.
> Mi sembra che sia chiaro dall'infinità di post che ho scritto, l'altra è saltata fuori solo adesso in pratica.
> In parte può darsi che si sia alleggerito, ma ha ammesso tanto:
> 
> ...


Senti: si, ti irrita. E' un eufemismo come un altro. Ma ci sta eh, è naturalissimo. Non dico quello. Io ti sto dicendo che molto probabilmente le cose sono un filino più complicate di "non so spiegare/non ricordo/sto male/sono un coglione". Perchè, almeno per quello che riguarda il sto male/sono un coglione, è più che assodato. Il resto  invece è materia d'interpretazione, che ti consiglierei di valutare bene e molto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: si, ti irrita. E' un eufemismo come un altro. Ma ci sta eh, è naturalissimo. Non dico quello. Io ti sto dicendo che molto probabilmente le cose sono un filino più complicate di "non so spiegare/non ricordo/sto male/sono un coglione". Perchè, almeno per quello che riguarda il sto male/sono un coglione, è più che assodato. Il resto  invece è materia d'interpretazione, che ti consiglierei di valutare bene e molto.


Quoto
Anche perché si rischia di dannarsi per salvare qualcosa che non c'è con qualcuno che c'è ancora meno.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto
> Anche perché si rischia di dannarsi per salvare qualcosa che non c'è con qualcuno che c'è ancora meno.


È un rischio di cui sono consapevole.
Nei momenti peggiori ho paura di essere troppo coinvolta per capire i miei limiti, ma in generale mi fido ancora delle mie sensazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È un rischio di cui sono consapevole.
> Nei momenti peggiori ho paura di essere troppo coinvolta per capire i miei limiti, ma in generale mi fido ancora delle mie sensazioni.


Il tuo avatar non aiuta a immaginarsi che tu stia confrontando con una controparte prevedibile.:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar non aiuta a immaginarsi che tu stia confrontando con una controparte prevedibile.:singleeye:


e allora?
sarà mica cretina Mille no?
E' assolutamente consapevole dei limiti suoi e di quello del suo forse compagno. Che ricordo a tutti è sotto cura non certo perchè sta bene.
E quindi?

E l'altra  rimane una donnetta, e quoto, ancora, tutto ciò che ha scritto farfalla.

Minchia sempre li con il coltellino tra le manine sante a dire e qui e là e su e giù.
manco Mille fosse una ceLebrolesa stesa a 90.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> sarà mica cretina Mille no?
> E' assolutamente consapevole dei limiti suoi e di quello del suo forse compagno. Che ricordo a tutti è sotto cura non certo perchè sta bene.
> E quindi?
> ...


Grazie per il sostegno ragionato, non incondizionato.
:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia modo p modo di essere amante di un uomo sposato
> Indubbiamente tutti sono sbagliati.
> Ma secondo me viene il momento in cui devi tirarti da parte e se non lo capisci sei una donnetta.
> Hai giocato? ti sei divertita? Sei stata bene? ok. Arriva il momento in cui non è più possibile e in quel momento dimostri chi sei veramente



Sono d'accordissimissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> sarà mica cretina Mille no?
> E' assolutamente consapevole dei limiti suoi e di quello del suo forse compagno. Che ricordo a tutti è sotto cura non certo perchè sta bene.
> E quindi?
> ...





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie per il sostegno ragionato, non incondizionato.
> :smile:


Ma le faccine non servono a far capire che si scherza?
Era una battuta su Alien.
Che cavolo ne so (a parte questa discussione)?
Ho chiesto.
Un po' nervosi qui.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le faccine non servono a far capire che si scherza?
> Era una battuta su Alien.
> Che cavolo ne so (a parte questa discussione)?
> Ho chiesto.
> Un po' nervosi qui.



Solo un po'. :nuke:
Avevo già voluto difendere dettagliatamente la mia posizione e dimostrare di essere ancora abbastanza lucida, anche se non sempre è facile. Mi ha solo fatto piacere un commento da parte di una persona che mi legge da quando sono qui e che si ricorda di quelle pagine in cui ho spiegato le mie motivazioni, non ce l'ho con te.

Avevo colto immediatamente il riferimento filmico sorridendone in privato, carino e azzeccato.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Solo un po'. :nuke:
> Avevo già voluto difendere dettagliatamente la mia posizione e dimostrare di essere ancora abbastanza lucida, anche se non sempre è facile. Mi ha solo fatto piacere un commento da parte di una persona che mi legge da quando sono qui e che si ricorda di quelle pagine in cui ho spiegato le mie motivazioni, non ce l'ho con te.
> 
> Avevo colto immediatamente il riferimento filmico sorridendone in privato, carino e azzeccato.


:amici:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sparire, sì, il più possibile. Dovrebbe.
> 
> Ma diamine, se sono andata a letto con uno per tot tempo e poi c'è la crisi, e lo rivedo che sembra abbia subito elettroshock e chissà cos'altro. Gli chiedo. Mi sento responsabile, vorrei capire.
> Magari il the era per quello. Un suo tentativo di parlare. Ma non per "riprenderselo".
> ...


Mi piacerebbe il tuo pensiero "naif" ... però questa donna sa calcolare bene e sa, se vuole il quasi-compagno di Mille nel suo letto e nella sua vita, dovrà agire in fretta. Batte il ferro fin quando è caldo e usa ogni mezzo a sua disposizione. La dezombizzazione del traditore scoperto è una delle strategie in cui sono molto abili le/gli amanti. E' lo scopo raggiunto! All'amante fa molto comodo che il tradimento sia stato scoperto, perché non deve più giocare al nascondiglio.

Mi è anche assolutamente incerto cosa sia frullato nella testa di lui. Da un lato sa che sta giocando la sua mano migliore, ma non ha ancora scoperto le carte. Gioca "any card", qualunque carta. E di questa mano che si deve occupare ora Mille. E' una partita dove ogni mossa è di vitale importanza. C'è tempo, ma non c'è margine di errore.

Io penso che Mille sa come muoversi, altrimenti non mi sarei preso una cotta per lei


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe il tuo pensiero "naif" ... però questa donna sa calcolare bene e sa, se vuole il quasi-compagno di Mille nel suo letto e nella sua vita, dovrà agire in fretta. Batte il ferro fin quando è caldo e usa ogni mezzo a sua disposizione. La dezombizzazione del traditore scoperto è una delle strategie in cui sono molto abili le/gli amanti. E' lo scopo raggiunto! All'amante fa molto comodo che il tradimento sia stato scoperto, perché non deve più giocare al nascondiglio.
> 
> Mi è anche assolutamente incerto cosa sia frullato nella testa di lui. Da un lato sa che sta giocando la sua mano migliore, ma non ha ancora scoperto le carte. Gioca "any card", qualunque carta. E di questa mano che si deve occupare ora Mille. E' una partita dove ogni mossa è di vitale importanza. C'è tempo, ma non c'è margine di errore.
> 
> Io penso che Mille sa come muoversi, altrimenti non mi sarei preso una cotta per lei



Mi piace quando si scrive in questi termini. Millepensieri legge, e legge nella maniera giusta quella che è un'ipotesi, un'ipotesi che dovrebbe fortificarla. Da un lato ha chi ha amato, dall'altro chi l'ha tradita, e nel momento in cui il compagno ritorna in se, lei deve essere pronta ad affrontare tutto.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe il tuo pensiero "naif" ... [...]


Quibbel  , questo tavolo mi ispira poco, preferisco non unirmi alla partita.

L'altra continua ad essere presente e siamo alla terza settimana, ormai è chiaro che non sia esclusivamente preoccupazione la sua ed immagino che abbia capito di non avere a che fare solo con un traditore scoperto in pena, quindi non so da cosa sia attratta e che tipo di rapporto voglia instaurare con lui ora.  
Avrà in mente qualcosa, ma le manca un quadro completo della situazione: non lo ha visto nell'abisso della crisi, non sa quanto sia cambiato con la terapia e le medicine. Secondo me travolgerlo con tante pressioni è il modo migliore per allontanarlo, lo dico in base a tutti questi mesi passati insieme e alle sue reazioni più recenti, ma posso comunque sbagliarmi.

Io forse sono messa meglio da questo punto di vista, cerco di non sbilanciarmi in nessun senso, evito di muovermi alla cieca, decifro con pazienza i suoi segnali cercando di limitare gli interventi nei suoi confronti e in parte sono stata premiata per il mio atteggiamento.
Il mio forse-compagno ha fatto ancora qualche passo in avanti, dopo l'ultima seduta sembra capire meglio quanto sia stato positivo ed importante (soprattutto per sé) il proprio ritorno in ufficio, ci siamo timidamente riavvicinati e dialoghiamo di più, abbiamo passato degli strani momenti in cui parlarci è sembrata una cosa spontanea e allegra-balbettante. 
Poco per due persone che hanno condiviso tanto, ma è qualcosa.
Nel frattempo continua a vergognarsi delle sue fughe per evitare l'altra, gli provocano ansia e rabbia verso se stesso, ma l'idea del confronto sta diventando sempre meno nebulosa ed è sua, anche se probabilmente ispirata dalle nostre vecchie discussioni.

Una giornata intera con il tuo "any card" in testa. 

Spero che non sia tutto un bluff.


----------



## Innominata (8 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe il tuo pensiero "naif" ... però questa donna sa calcolare bene e sa, se vuole il quasi-compagno di Mille nel suo letto e nella sua vita, dovrà agire in fretta. Batte il ferro fin quando è caldo e usa ogni mezzo a sua disposizione. La dezombizzazione del traditore scoperto è una delle strategie in cui sono molto abili le/gli amanti. E' lo scopo raggiunto! All'amante fa molto comodo che il tradimento sia stato scoperto, perché non deve più giocare al nascondiglio.
> 
> Mi è anche assolutamente incerto cosa sia frullato nella testa di lui. Da un lato sa che sta giocando la sua mano migliore, ma non ha ancora scoperto le carte. Gioca "any card", qualunque carta. E di questa mano che si deve occupare ora Mille. E' una partita dove ogni mossa è di vitale importanza. C'è tempo, ma non c'è margine di errore.
> 
> Io penso che Mille sa come muoversi, altrimenti non mi sarei preso una cotta per lei


Ti quoto qui:up:!


----------



## Innominata (8 Dicembre 2012)

*Rocce versus vasi incrinati*

Rocce vs vasi incrinati; mi ricordo che in questo lungo 3D un'acuta signora (ora non ricordo, si facesse viva) faceva la iusta osservazione su quanto potesse essere produttivo o/e creativo o ristrutturante in toto insomma, che da una parte ci fosse sempre la roccia, perché roccia  MillePensieri s'era fatta, e dall'altra sempre un vaso rotto. A me succede lo stesso. Mi si considera, temo, come inesauribile, anche quando sono una macchina che va ormai senza benzina(a calci?)  Nella depressione del mio sposo io temo ci sia molta accidia, e perfino, nonostante la grande mitezza e remissività manifestata, una certa quota di aggressività. Mostrarsi sempre vaso incrinato e dire tu sei forte lo percepisco a volte anche un po' sadico. Come dire,guarda come sono, guarda come sto, sono una mezzacartuccia, sono stato un tale cogli@ne che difficilmente posso riprendermi, così è, e meno male che ci sei tu che puoi fare il lavoro per due. Il vaso incrinato può cedere alla tentazione di deresponsabilizzarsi, o solo di ammettere le responsabilità e magari autofustigarsi, ma senza tentare molto concretamente, secondo i mezzi correnti in dotazione ovviamente, un'azione di recupero che preveda atti personali e personalizzati, creativi per il sé e il noi. Tra l'altro offrire all'essere con cui prima era stato supereroe un'immagine zombizzata può essere ben strumentalizzato...come notava Quibb, per indurre la tentazione di un'opera di dezombizzazione da parte dell'altra, piattino molto goloso per chi ancora si adopera per certi scopi. Magari la manovra non riesce, ma è comunque un'induzione prevedibile e non tanto gradevole. E resta il fatto che essere sempre roccia da una parte e vaso incrinato dall'altra può portare a collusioni strane e faticose e irrigidire certe dinamiche...Comunque al momento oltre che dire e dire che pure le rocce sono sgretolabili e che ci sono buoni mastici per le incrinature non so proprio che pensare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Rocce vs vasi incrinati; mi ricordo che in questo lungo 3D un'acuta signora (ora non ricordo, si facesse viva) faceva la iusta osservazione su quanto potesse essere produttivo o/e creativo o ristrutturante in toto insomma, che da una parte ci fosse sempre la roccia, perché roccia  MillePensieri s'era fatta, e dall'altra sempre un vaso rotto. A me succede lo stesso. Mi si considera, temo, come inesauribile, anche quando sono una macchina che va ormai senza benzina(a calci?)  Nella depressione del mio sposo io temo ci sia molta accidia, e perfino, nonostante la grande mitezza e remissività manifestata, una certa quota di aggressività. Mostrarsi sempre vaso incrinato e dire tu sei forte lo percepisco a volte anche un po' sadico. Come dire,guarda come sono, guarda come sto, sono una mezzacartuccia, sono stato un tale cogli@ne che difficilmente posso riprendermi, così è, e meno male che ci sei tu che puoi fare il lavoro per due. Il vaso incrinato può cedere alla tentazione di deresponsabilizzarsi, o solo di ammettere le responsabilità e magari autofustigarsi, ma senza tentare molto concretamente, secondo i mezzi correnti in dotazione ovviamente, un'azione di recupero che preveda atti personali e personalizzati, creativi per il sé e il noi. Tra l'altro offrire all'essere con cui prima era stato supereroe un'immagine zombizzata può essere ben strumentalizzato...come notava Quibb, per indurre la tentazione di un'opera di dezombizzazione da parte dell'altra, piattino molto goloso per chi ancora si adopera per certi scopi. Magari la manovra non riesce, ma è comunque un'induzione prevedibile e non tanto gradevole. E resta il fatto che essere sempre roccia da una parte e vaso incrinato dall'altra può portare a collusioni strane e faticose e irrigidire certe dinamiche...Comunque al momento oltre che dire e dire che pure le rocce sono sgretolabili e che ci sono buoni mastici per le incrinature non so proprio che pensare.


Per il momento vedo la situazione che MillePensieri nutre suo uomo per renderlo capace di affrontare la vera botta ancora tutto in essere. E consapevole, ma non so fino a che punto, il suo uomo ci sta al gioco, perché la situazione non è ancora pericolosa.

Dall'altro lato, la donna di troppo cerca a dare un senso alla sua vita, in caso non superasse il voto di fiducia in parlamento.

Il fatto al momento rassicurante è che l'uomo non sa ancora con quale carte gioca, e non sa se arriverà mai a scoprirlo, perché se una delle donne cede, ha vinto la partita. La sua è, come per il resto anche delle due donne, un gioco di egoismo, di chi ha i nervi più saldi e chi, soprattutto, ha più esperienza di vita. La carta vincente in questo gioco è giustizia, ma non è detto che il risultato sia soddisfacente per i coinvolti. Alla fine, penso, si lasceranno tutti, ognuno per la sua via e forse amici come prima.


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Dicembre 2012)

Questo stesso giorno, un anno fa, il mio forse-compagno mi stava già tradendo con la sua collega.
Erano agli inizi della loro relazione, avevano da poco cominciato a limonare duro ed a scambiarsi confidenze intime, immagino che fossero elettrizzati in vista della prima di tante "parentesi" in hotel. Invece tra di noi erano cominciate le discussioni, i miei tentativi di parlare con lui finivano puntualmente in litigio, le domande che gli facevo si scontravano con un muro di menzogne e nervosismo. 
Dopo giorni di tensione abbiamo passato una tranquilla serata a casa, mi ha chiesto scusa per avermi scaricato addosso tutti i suoi problemi e per un po' è andata meglio, una tiepida riappacificazione a cui ne sono seguite altre nei mesi successivi. Chissà cosa gli è passato per la testa in quei momenti, mentre dormivamo nello stesso letto.

Un anno ancora prima, mi ha svegliata a furia di baci, l'ho preso a cuscinate per farlo smettere e siamo rimasti avvinghiati nel letto finché i cellulari non ci hanno ricordato che era quasi ora di andare al lavoro. 
Sembra quasi un'altra vita, la larva con cui convivo ora ha paura di offendermi sfiorandomi e non riesce nemmeno a contraccambiare tranquillamente un abbraccio, a volte mi avvolge come seta, altre mi stritola come un pitone. Sarebbe gradita una via di mezzo. 
Quella sera siamo usciti a cena, abbiamo chiacchierato senza sosta rievocando vecchi ricordi, per poi tornare a casa dopo una lunga passeggiata. Ero infreddolita e stanca, ma felice. 
È da tanto che non mi addormento così serenamente.

Oggi ho tirato un pugno alla sveglia, mi sono alzata di pessimo umore e ho provato a togliermi tutta questa zavorra dal cervello con una bella corsa, ma è servito a poco. Ho salutato il mio lui al volo mentre si cambiava per andare in ufficio e sono salita a lavorare in mansarda, mi ha raggiunta poco dopo e si è piazzato di fianco a me con un'espressione tesa da "sto prendendo coraggio per un discorsone balbettante".
L'ho fulminato con gli occhi e si è bloccato.
- Magari ne parliamo stasera, ok?
- Mille...io...
- Lo so, è il nostro anniversario. 
- ...
- Sette anni.
- ...
- Ti prego, esci.
È sparito in un attimo, senza aggiungere altro, non so nemmeno cosa volesse dirmi.

Sono arrabbiata, che giornata schifosa.

:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questo stesso giorno, un anno fa, il mio forse-compagno mi stava già tradendo con la sua collega.
> Erano agli inizi della loro relazione, avevano da poco cominciato a limonare duro ed a scambiarsi confidenze intime, immagino che fossero elettrizzati in vista della prima di tante "parentesi" in hotel. Invece tra di noi erano cominciate le discussioni, i miei tentativi di parlare con lui finivano puntualmente in litigio, le domande che gli facevo si scontravano con un muro di menzogne e nervosismo.
> Dopo giorni di tensione abbiamo passato una tranquilla serata a casa, mi ha chiesto scusa per avermi scaricato addosso tutti i suoi problemi e per un po' è andata meglio, una tiepida riappacificazione a cui ne sono seguite altre nei mesi successivi. Chissà cosa gli è passato per la testa in quei momenti, mentre dormivamo nello stesso letto.
> 
> ...


Mandarti un'abbraccio servirebbe? Forse si forse no, non so perchè ma mi viene da raccontarti una cosa, spero possa questa cosa farti svagare Mio figlio ha scritto la lettera a Babbo Natale, adesso devo spedirla e direi anche che siamo in ritardo ( almeno così dice mio figlio  ) 

Però cara MillePensieri, mi sta nascendo un serio dubbio! sai perchè? l'altro ieri sera a cena parlando di B.N. dico, che ne dici figlio mio se quest'anno mettiamo del latte e dei biscotti per B.N ? Minchia MillePensieri, ha fatto una faccia!! e poi non mi ha nemmeno guardato, secondo me mio ci marcia! sa che B.N. non esiste, ma ci marcia per avere il regalo, in pratica mi sta prendendo per il culo!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mandarti un'abbraccio servirebbe? Forse si forse no, non so perchè ma mi viene da raccontarti una cosa, spero possa questa cosa farti svagare Mio figlio ha scritto la lettera a Babbo Natale, adesso devo spedirla e direi anche che siamo in ritardo ( almeno così dice mio figlio  )
> 
> Però cara MillePensieri, mi sta nascendo un serio dubbio! sai perchè? l'altro ieri sera a cena parlando di B.N. dico, che ne dici figlio mio se quest'anno mettiamo del latte e dei biscotti per B.N ? Minchia MillePensieri, ha fatto una faccia!! e poi non mi ha nemmeno guardato, secondo me mio ci marcia! sa che B.N. non esiste, ma ci marcia per avere il regalo, in pratica mi sta prendendo per il culo!! :mrgreen:



Gli abbracci sono sempre ben accetti.
È una bella storia, mi hai strappato un sorriso, ma è facile se tiri in mezzo un bambino e il Natale. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Dicembre 2012)

Come al solito, in questo 3D non ho parole. Non so come comunicarti la stima (per te) e la tristezza (per voi) e la rabbia (per lui) e la speranza (per voi). Di coraggio (da parte tua) ce n'è fin troppo...

un abbraccio virtuale, cosa misera. Ma lo sento tanto, tanto

:abbraccio:


e spero che la serata sia migliorata, moltissimo. Poi, se vuoi, domani racconti 
Anzi, spero che sia talmente bella che te la tieni per te/per voi e ci snobbi. Tiè


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questo stesso giorno, un anno fa, il mio forse-compagno mi stava già tradendo con la sua collega.
> Erano agli inizi della loro relazione, avevano da poco cominciato a limonare duro ed a scambiarsi confidenze intime, immagino che fossero elettrizzati in vista della prima di tante "parentesi" in hotel. Invece tra di noi erano cominciate le discussioni, i miei tentativi di parlare con lui finivano puntualmente in litigio, le domande che gli facevo si scontravano con un muro di menzogne e nervosismo.
> Dopo giorni di tensione abbiamo passato una tranquilla serata a casa, mi ha chiesto scusa per avermi scaricato addosso tutti i suoi problemi e per un po' è andata meglio, una tiepida riappacificazione a cui ne sono seguite altre nei mesi successivi. Chissà cosa gli è passato per la testa in quei momenti, mentre dormivamo nello stesso letto.
> 
> ...


Se lo tratti da alien, da alien si comporterà.
O hai anche tu la disponibilità di capire che anche la sua posizione è difficile e glielo riconosci e gli comunichi i tuoi mille pensieri o aspetti che lui ti legga dentro e faccia proprio quello che tu vuoi, come vuoi e quando vuoi e tutto si distruggerà.


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Come al solito [...]
> e spero che la serata sia migliorata, moltissimo. Poi, se vuoi, domani racconti
> Anzi, spero che sia talmente bella che te la tieni per te/per voi e ci snobbi. Tiè


Addirittura? 
Abbiamo passato una serata tranquilla, magari un po' più affettuosa di altre, ma niente di particolare. 
Un film sul divano, una pizza dolce per pasticciare con la nutella (buona, ma gli devo assolutamente insegnare a preparare altro) e un chiarimento molto rilassato riguardo al mancato discorso della scorsa mattina.
Che dire...per un sabato non sono uscita a bere qualcosa in compagnia e non mi sono annoiata, poteva andare peggio. 

Grazie per le belle parole!  
Ricambio l'abbraccio.
:amici:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo tratti da alien, da alien si comporterà.
> O hai anche tu la disponibilità di capire che anche la sua posizione è difficile e glielo riconosci e gli comunichi i tuoi mille pensieri o aspetti che lui ti legga dentro e faccia proprio quello che tu vuoi, come vuoi e quando vuoi e tutto si distruggerà.


Brunetta! Davvero? 

Ho sopportato l'inferno silenzioso costellato di crisi depressive (ora più leggere e diluite nel tempo, ma non sparite) che mi ha regalato con il suo ritorno a casa, mi sono impegnata il più possibile per non forzare la sua lenta  ripresa e per misurare le parole anche nei momenti in cui avrei voluto staccargli la faccia a morsi!
Fin dall'inizio ho messo le cose in chiaro, gli ho detto come sto e cosa provo, almeno da parte mia non ci sono cose taciute, soprattutto ora che lui vuole e riesce a parlarmi di tutto. Stiamo ancora ricostruendo il dialogo tra di noi, ognuno ci mette del suo, se crolleremo non credo che sarà per mancanza di comunicazione.

Non mi è concesso di essere arrabbiata e taciturna anche solo per qualche ora o perfino per un giorno intero? :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Addirittura?
> Abbiamo passato una serata tranquilla, magari un po' più affettuosa di altre, ma niente di particolare.
> Un film sul divano, una pizza dolce per pasticciare con la nutella (buona, ma gli devo assolutamente insegnare a preparare altro) e un chiarimento molto rilassato riguardo al mancato discorso della scorsa mattina.
> Che dire...per un sabato non sono uscita a bere qualcosa in compagnia e non mi sono annoiata, poteva andare peggio.
> ...


fagli fare i testaroli,se vi piace pasticciare col cibo


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Addirittura?
> Abbiamo passato una serata tranquilla, magari un po' più affettuosa di altre, ma niente di particolare.
> Un film sul divano, una pizza dolce per pasticciare con la nutella (buona, ma gli devo assolutamente insegnare a preparare altro) e un chiarimento molto rilassato riguardo al mancato discorso della scorsa mattina.
> Che dire...per un sabato non sono uscita a bere qualcosa in compagnia e non mi sono annoiata, poteva andare peggio.
> ...


beh, poteva andare moooolto peggio . E il mio pensiero positivo di mi dice che...andrà molto meglio! :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Dicembre 2012)

L'ultima settimana è stata tosta, sono risalita sull'altalena emotiva ed è una gran rottura di scatole come ricordavo, passo di nuovo da momenti di euforica attività ad altri di tristezza che mi fa muovere al rallentatore. 
Non riesco a rendere meglio l'idea e non ne capisco i motivi, mi sembra di stare bene in generale, ma ci sono questi picchi opposti che mi travolgono all'improvviso e il mio umore ne risente abbastanza. Oggi sto meglio, mi concentro su questo.

Comunque, passerò il Natale dai suoi e proverò anche a godere dell'atmosfera che si respira stando in loro compagnia, mi hanno promesso divertimento e almeno un paio di chili in più sui fianchi. 
Ricordo ancora le mie prime impressioni una vita fa, quanto mi fosse sembrato tutto troppo sereno, finto, non dico da pubblicità, ma non sapevo davvero come muovermi. Mi sentivo fuori posto, stupita per la calorosa accoglienza ricevuta, per il pranzo faraonico
- Mangia che sei magra, santo cielo, oggi non vale la dieta! 
le chiacchiere, la raffiche di battute e aneddoti di mio suocero, sua moglie che dopo qualche minuto di silenzio ha cominciato a ribattere colpo su colpo, io che seguivo il loro scambio muovendo la testa come se stessi assistendo ad una partita di ping pong e il mio lui che mi guardava divertito, sorridendo anche con gli occhi.
- Ma la tua morosa mangia e parla poco?
Imbarazzo, risate e poi dentro nella mischia.
Mi ero abituata da tempo a passare quei giorni da sola o quasi, un impatto con un mondo alieno.
Immagino che sarà un giorno diverso quest'anno, meno spensierato, forse un po' malinconico, di sicuro più balbettante, ma cercherò di partecipare il più possibile, dopotutto a luglio non avrei mai creduto che ci saremmo seduti di nuovo intorno allo stesso tavolo per festeggiare qualcosa. Quindi evviva e guai a chi sta in silenzio.

Notizia di questi giorni è che l'appartamento del mio forse-compagno sarà libero per gli ultimi di gennaio, alla fine i suoi affittuari hanno ceduto di fronte alla mia inarrestabile e diplomatica determinazione. Ovviamente è solo un'opzione in più per il futuro, non ho intenzione di sedare il mio lui e di buttarcelo dentro a tradimento, ma è un'alternativa molto (ma molto) valida alla sua cameretta a casa dei genitori.

Nel frattempo, l'inarrestabile facocera ha continuato a girargli intorno senza farsi problemi.
La mia larvotta me ne ha parlato come al solito con parole imbarazzate e caute, ma con appena un po' più di scioltezza, che da queste parti vale come oro. Nonostante la situazione mi provochi un naturale fastidio, pare aver cominciato a realizzare che la loro interazione quotidiana non mi stia distruggendo e che riesco ad assimilare i suoi racconti senza tormentarmi troppo. 
Un giorno riuscirò a non pensarci davvero, senza sforzarmi, perchè preferirei non avere in testa l'immagine di lei che lo rincorre inutilmente per dargli una fetta di pandoro.
- Ha continuato ad insistere e non sapevo più dove andare...però non l'ho presa, ecco...
- Wow...ok...
Vabbè...

:uhoh:



Buon Natale! 
Un abbraccio speciale a chi mi ha dato ascolto e qualche consiglio, vi ringrazio di cuore per tutto.


----------



## devastata (23 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'ultima settimana è stata tosta, sono risalita sull'altalena emotiva ed è una gran rottura di scatole come ricordavo, passo di nuovo da momenti di euforica attività ad altri di tristezza che mi fa muovere al rallentatore.
> Non riesco a rendere meglio l'idea e non ne capisco i motivi, mi sembra di stare bene in generale, ma ci sono questi picchi opposti che mi travolgono all'improvviso e il mio umore ne risente abbastanza. Oggi sto meglio, mi concentro su questo.
> 
> Comunque, passerò il Natale dai suoi e proverò anche a godere dell'atmosfera che si respira stando in loro compagnia, mi hanno promesso divertimento e almeno un paio di chili in più sui fianchi.
> ...



Auguri a voi due, la casa nuova potrebbe essere uno stimolo per costruire qualcosa di 'solo vostro', te lo auguro.
Per il resto, dopo un tradimento, uno qualsiasi, bisogna ricostruire giorno dopo giorno una nuova vita, nel tuo caso è solo un pò più lunga la strada, ma ci arriverai.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Auguri a voi due, la casa nuova potrebbe essere uno stimolo per costruire qualcosa di 'solo vostro', te lo auguro.
> Per il resto, dopo un tradimento, uno qualsiasi, bisogna ricostruire giorno dopo giorno una nuova vita, nel tuo caso è solo un pò più lunga la strada, ma ci arriverai.


Viviamo a casa mia.
Il suo appartamentino sarebbe un'opzione d'emergenza nel caso in cui sentissimo il  bisogno di passare del tempo separati o nell'eventualità di una rottura definitiva. L'ultima volta che sono implosa ha passato due settimane dai suoi e mi è dispiaciuto far pesare anche su di loro i nostri problemi. Preferisco evitare che si ripeta una cosa del genere ed è stato anche un modo per lavorare insieme su qualcosa.

Ti ringrazio per l'augurio, un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (24 Dicembre 2012)

auguroni ,signorina tuttosport ,
un po' di ciccia sui fianchi e tanta serenità a venire!


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2012)

Il natale del dopo tradimento, erano passati pochissimi mesi, appesi per tutta casa questa foto.








Buon natale Mille, e sappi che io comincio la cena di natale di stasera alle 5, perchè a casa Mattia si usa così

:unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> auguroni ,signorina tuttosport ,
> un po' di ciccia sui fianchi e tanta serenità a venire!


Anche a te! :mrgreen:
Auguri Min!



Tebe ha detto:


> Il natale del dopo tradimento, erano passati pochissimi mesi, appesi per tutta casa questa foto. [...]
> 
> Buon natale Mille, e sappi che io comincio la cena di natale di stasera alle 5, perchè a casa Mattia si usa così
> 
> :unhappy:


Cavolo, una cenetta leggera! :unhappy:
Noi eviteremo lo scambio dei regali, ma più che altro è una mia richiesta.
 Non sono riuscita a comprargli nulla. 
Recupereremo l'anno prossimo, se saremo ancora insieme. 

Buon Natale anche a te!


----------



## perplesso (25 Dicembre 2012)

ciao Mille 

dai che anche quest'anno il Natale l'abbiamo sfangato.....


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimi giorni dell'anno.

Il mio forse-compagno ha trascorso qualche tranquilla mattinata in ufficio con i colleghi ancora al lavoro, poco da fare alla scrivania e tanto cazzeggio, l'altra è partita in ferie e non c'è stato nessun altro incontro indesiderato. È tornato a casa molto più sereno del solito, con una gran voglia di balbettarmi dietro e darmi una mano con...tutto direi: la sciolinatura di tavola e sci, la spesa per capodanno, le verdure da tagliare e altro ancora. Un infaticabile Terminator chiacchierone, ansioso e servizievole. Sta meglio, più o meno.

E mi fa davvero piacere, ma non posso dire lo stesso per me, dopo l'anniversario non sono più riuscita a scrollarmi di dosso un fastidioso senso di malinconia che continua ad investirmi a ondate. È stato più facile affrontare la rabbia, più immediato almeno, qualcosa contro cui ho potuto gridare, che mi ha fatto piangere e che ho cacciato via tenendo occupata la mente o faticando. Questa sensazione invece è più leggera, non mi spinge a reagire con decisione, non saprei nemmeno da dove cominciare. È peggio che essere presa da mille cose e avere poco tempo per riflettere. Forse ho bisogno di aiuto ed è ora che chiami il numero che mi ha dato il terapeuta, ci sto pensando su. 

C'è anche un'altra cosa. Qualche giorno fa, al cinema con lui.
- Dai, comincia tra venti minuti, se usciamo al volo ce la facciamo. Se vuoi eh...non so...cioè so che vuoi vederlo...ma...io...Mille...eh?
Siamo arrivati nella sala buia proprio un attimo prima che il film iniziasse, ho pensato che avesse avuto un'idea carina, ma una volta tolti gli occhialini per il 3D mi sono trovata in mezzo ad un piccolo incubo: coppie innamorate e lingue intrecciate ovunque. Il mio lui mi ha salvata dallo svenimento chiedendomi se volessi dei pop corn, gli ho detto "si" per farlo contento, ne avrò presi due, ma avevo bisogno di gestire in pace il picco di irritazione provocato da tanto sbaciucchiarsi. Chissà se ci ha fatto caso anche lui mentre trotterellava verso il bar. Magari è stata solo una mia impressione amplificata dall'umore, ma che fastidio. 
Qualcuno qui sul forum (tesla? non ricordo, forse) mi aveva detto che avrei potuto avere una reazione del genere prima o poi, è successo. Per fortuna la pausa è durata poco.

Ammetto che mi manca avere rapporti con lui, anche se rispetto agli inizi siamo arrivati a livelli di contatto fisico da film porno, prima il nulla, poi mano nella mano durante le serate migliori, da poco abbracci e carezze. Quando gli ho fatto notare come siamo andati avanti in questi mesi è riuscito solo a chiedermi scusa, ad agitarsi ed a stordirmi con raffiche di balbettii. Mi sono pentita di aver tirato fuori l'argomento, non è che volessi portarmelo a letto, in questo stato non mi attira particolarmente, mi è solo venuto naturale condividere un pensiero. 
Pessima idea, vecchia abitudine.  

Sfogo di fine 2012.

Comunque, passeremo il veglione in montagna tra Amici, qualche discesa e ritorno la sera successiva, il minimo per staccare un po'. Sarà divertente, spero che anche voi passiate una bella nottata. 

Buon anno a tutti.
:bye:​


----------



## Innominata (31 Dicembre 2012)

Mille, mi sono venuti i brividi punto per punto, se questi due uomini li facessimo conoscere? Forse il clima di fine anno ha favorito anche le ripetute irruzioni di ricordi con relative irritazioni, nuovi arruffamenti, desideri e rifiuti. Anche la storia dei regali...neanch'io sono riuscita a comprargli nulla, alla fine ho mescolato cinque o sei soluzioni idroalcooliche e gli ho fatto 5ml di profumino artigianale (il mio hobby), che per il momento mi sono messa io. Si', anche lui sta meglio, anche se tracima talmente tanto nei sensi di colpa che arrivo a temere che sia un espediente per bloccarsi...pero' in una depressione ciclica ci sta. Oggi e' al lavoro, mi ha detto che anche lei e' in turno, e che sara' difficile non farsi gli auguri di rito, anche se lui sente che non ha niente da augurare n'è da farsi augurare: dice che questo tradimento non gli ha fatto bene, che gli ha dato una grossa mano nei suoi elementi a far esplodere la sua patologia. E non garantisce che non possa di nuovo riavere in futuro un periodo di eccitamento e un altro depressivo, cosa che non so come potrei reggere...certo ha acquistato consapevolezza, ma questo attualmente lo fa stare male a livello di umore, anche se comincia lentamente a schiarirsi. Quello che io vorrei e' che se nelle sue nuove consapevolezze c'e' il fatto che debba tradirmi e che alla sua eta' debba cominciare la nuova era della piacioneria, prendesse le sue precauzioni per non fare scempi, e si sentisse libero di farlo fuori casa, senza portare qui contaminazioni altrui, con una dignitosa organizzazione altrove. Non posso mica rischiare di perdere altre due taglie di reggiseno&al:mrgreen: . Lui ora e' nella fase di credere che fuori "morirebbe", e con quello che ha capito vorrebbe farci qualcosa di buono qui...per ora lava i piatti e fa koala(senza consumazioni bibliche) tutto il giorno
Buon anno a tutti, e se qualcuno mi desse un aiutino per mandare aff......questo 2012 per direttissima...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

Perché credete che stiano con voi?
Vale per Mille e Innominata la domanda.
E' comprensibile avere un rifiuto dell'intimità, ma quanto pensate possa durare senza che il rapporto si trasformi irreversibilmente?
Dà soddisfazione passare da vittima che ha subito in carnefice padrona della situazione, ma sono entrambi ruoli squilibrati.


----------



## Innominata (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché credete che stiano con voi?
> Vale per Mille e Innominata la domanda.
> E' comprensibile avere un rifiuto dell'intimità, ma quanto pensate possa durare senza che il rapporto si trasformi irreversibilmente?
> Dà soddisfazione passare da vittima che ha subito in carnefice padrona della situazione, ma sono entrambi ruoli squilibrati.


E' un po' la storia del vaso rotto e della roccia...personalmente ho da ridire tutto il giorno su questo, e come ho gia' detto dubito che lui sia autenticamente vaso incrinato, e io sempre roccia: sono due ruoli, due drammatizzazioni, ma congelarli ovviamente rende un rapporto sterile e inattendibile. In piu' alimenta certe dinamiche poco salutari e molto meno comode di quello che puo' sembrare all'inizio. Dalla soddisfazione sono assai lontana, e non ci penso nemmeno neanche a profilarla all'orizzonte: non mi posso compiacere proprio di niente, si e' "persa l'innocenza"! Lo vedo ancora come un in qualche modo nemico, e sciogliermi in abbracci approfonditi mi trova ancora un po' imbrigliata...pero' francamente dopo quest'anno apocalittico in cui questa e' stata solo la parte finale, respirare , in senso proprio letterale, mi pare gia' abbastanza! Per ora.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' un po' la storia del vaso rotto e della roccia...personalmente ho da ridire tutto il giorno su questo, e come ho gia' detto dubito che lui sia autenticamente vaso incrinato, e io sempre roccia: sono due ruoli, due drammatizzazioni, ma congelarli ovviamente rende un rapporto sterile e inattendibile. In piu' alimenta certe dinamiche poco salutari e molto meno comode di quello che puo' sembrare all'inizio. Dalla soddisfazione sono assai lontana, e non ci penso nemmeno neanche a profilarla all'orizzonte: non mi posso compiacere proprio di niente, si e' "persa l'innocenza"! Lo vedo ancora come un in qualche modo nemico, e sciogliermi in abbracci approfonditi mi trova ancora un po' imbrigliata...pero' francamente dopo quest'anno apocalittico in cui questa e' stata solo la parte finale, respirare , in senso proprio letterale, mi pare gia' abbastanza! Per ora.


Si fa quel che si può, tutti e sempre.
Tu e lui anche.
Chiedevo se sai cosa potrebbe fare perché tu ti possa sciogliere.


----------



## Innominata (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si fa quel che si può, tutti e sempre.
> Tu e lui anche.
> Chiedevo se sai cosa potrebbe fare perché tu ti possa sciogliere.


Lui ha detto che "non gli viene in mente niente". A una risposta cosi' o lo ammazzi o ti metti a ridere...il fatto e' che qui l'ho sentito sincero, e' veramente down, credo che si vergogni di aver fatto il supereroe a mie spese buscando tra l'altro un due di picche. Attualmente pero' io non posso fare il lavoro per due, sono davvero provata, e non solo per questo scempio di tradimento...ho idea che il momento di dare uno scossone dovra' pero' arrivare, bello forte e presto. Ovviamente non vedo un armistizio come la soluzione, e' solo 'una' soluzione per qualche giorno, per tirare il fiato, e neanche tanto...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lui ha detto che "non gli viene in mente niente". A una risposta cosi' o lo ammazzi o ti metti a ridere...il fatto e' che qui l'ho sentito sincero, e' veramente down, credo che si vergogni di aver fatto il supereroe a mie spese buscando tra l'altro un due di picche. Attualmente pero' io non posso fare il lavoro per due, sono davvero provata, e non solo per questo scempio di tradimento...ho idea che il momento di dare uno scossone dovra' pero' arrivare, bello forte e presto. Ovviamente non vedo un armistizio come la soluzione, e' solo 'una' soluzione per qualche giorno, per tirare il fiato, e neanche tanto...


Capisco.
E' dura.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Innominata (31 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lui ha detto che "non gli viene in mente niente". A una risposta cosi' o lo ammazzi o ti metti a ridere...il fatto e' che qui l'ho sentito sincero, e' veramente down, credo che si vergogni di aver fatto il supereroe a mie spese buscando tra l'altro un due di picche. Attualmente pero' io non posso fare il lavoro per due, sono davvero provata, e non solo per questo scempio di tradimento...ho idea che il momento di dare uno scossone dovra' pero' arrivare, bello forte e presto. Ovviamente non vedo un armistizio come la soluzione, e' solo 'una' soluzione per qualche giorno, per tirare il fiato, e neanche tanto...


Non ho risposto alla tua domanda.
Potrebbe. Intanto migliorare con l'umore. Farmi ridere un po'. Smetterla di dire che l'ho aiutato( sic) per 25 anni, ci sono troppi risvolti in questa affermazione, ovvio. Portarmi il caffè a letto. Portarmi a mangiare in una bettola. Altre cose sono troppo grosse , e qui soprassiedo. Per ora.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ho risposto alla tua domanda.
> Potrebbe. Intanto migliorare con l'umore. Farmi ridere un po'. Smetterla di dire che l'ho aiutato( sic) per 25 anni, ci sono troppi risvolti in questa affermazione, ovvio. Portarmi il caffè a letto. Portarmi a mangiare in una bettola. Altre cose sono troppo grosse , e qui soprassiedo. Per ora.


Queste cose che vuoi ci sono mai state? Cioè vuoi ciò che c'era o vuoi ciò che immagini avrebbe potuto esserci?


----------



## Innominata (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste cose che vuoi ci sono mai state? Cioè vuoi ciò che c'era o vuoi ciò che immagini avrebbe potuto esserci?


Diamine, si',l'ho sposato perche' mi faceva ridere. Le bettole erano un piccolo regno notturno. Sono tornate ciclicamente, dopo scomparse, e dopo ritorni e dopo scomparse ecc. Fin da subito...
Ora pero' lo vedo piu' vecchio, piu' deluso, piu' impoverito. Quest'anno dovra' contenere delle risposte, se non 'la' risposta.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Diamine, si',l'ho sposato perche' mi faceva ridere. Le bettole erano un piccolo regno notturno. Sono tornate ciclicamente, dopo scomparse, e dopo ritorni e dopo scomparse ecc. Fin da subito...
> Ora pero' lo vedo piu' vecchio, piu' deluso, piu' impoverito. Quest'anno dovra' contenere delle risposte, se non 'la' risposta.


La depressione è una brutta bestia e cambia il carattere e porta a reagire in modo assurdo. In uno dei miei primi post già ne parlai.
Portalo tu per...bettole!


----------



## Innominata (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La depressione è una brutta bestia e cambia il carattere e porta a reagire in modo assurdo. In uno dei miei primi post già ne parlai.
> Portalo tu per...bettole!


Un mutrione  torpido, meno male che al ritorno e' stato in grado di guidare molto piu' di me, che ho bevuto per dimenticare:cincin2:
La vedo dura e confusa, piu' la prima che la seconda.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un mutrione  torpido, meno male che al ritorno e' stato in grado di guidare molto piu' di me, che ho bevuto per dimenticare:cincin2:
> La vedo dura e confusa, piu' la prima che la seconda.


:cincin2: mi associo ...anche per il nuovo anno...


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mille, mi sono venuti i brividi punto per punto, se questi due uomini li facessimo conoscere? Forse il clima di fine anno ha favorito anche le ripetute irruzioni di ricordi con relative irritazioni, nuovi arruffamenti, desideri e rifiuti. [...]



Organizziamo delle uscite a quattro? 
Concordo, credo che sia il periodo a favorire un po' tutte queste cose, peccato che sia difficile mantenere l'umore su livelli accettabili per stare in compagnia. E non voglio nemmeno tagliare le gambe al suo timido entusiasmo,  mi fa piacere quando riesce ad uscire dal guscio, nonostante una mia leggera irritazione. 

Per ora è in una fase in cui cerca di mandarmi segnali e alimentare il dialogo, sicuramente più piacevole di quando affoga nel senso di colpa senza avere le energie per tirarsene fuori, mi aiuta a non abbandonarmi troppo a pensieri tristi.

Buon anno anche a te. 

Io tengo fermo il 2012 e tu lo colpisci sui reni, va bene? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Organizziamo delle uscite a quattro?
> Concordo, credo che sia il periodo a favorire un po' tutte queste cose, peccato che sia difficile mantenere l'umore su livelli accettabili per stare in compagnia. E non voglio nemmeno tagliare le gambe al suo timido entusiasmo,  mi fa piacere quando riesce ad uscire dal guscio, nonostante una mia leggera irritazione.
> 
> Per ora è in una fase in cui cerca di mandarmi segnali e alimentare il dialogo, sicuramente più piacevole di quando affoga nel senso di colpa senza avere le energie per tirarsene fuori, mi aiuta a non abbandonarmi troppo a pensieri tristi.
> ...


Comunque meglio un po' depresso coi sensi di colpa di un arrogante che vuol aver ragione quando ha torto.:cincin2:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché credete che stiano con voi?
> Vale per Mille e Innominata la domanda.
> E' comprensibile avere un rifiuto dell'intimità, ma quanto pensate possa durare senza che il rapporto si trasformi irreversibilmente?
> Dà soddisfazione passare da vittima che ha subito in carnefice padrona della situazione, ma sono entrambi ruoli squilibrati.


A sentire lui, l'onda che sta cavalcando nasce da senso di colpa, voglia di riscattarsi, amore, rimorso e così via, vedremo. Ma sarei un'illusa se non pensassi anche alla sua paura di ulteriori cambiamenti, al crollo di una relazione 
a cui dice di tenere ma che non ha esitato di mettere a rischio (e che forse andrà in pezzi) e alla perdita di un sostegno.

Riprendo in parte il pensiero di Innominata, vaso crepato e roccia. Lui mi sembra assolutamente il primo, ancora troppo fragile per aiutarmi come dovrebbe o vorrebbe, io sono obbligata ad essere integra per far andare avanti le cose, anche se mi piacerebbe togliere la corazza più spesso. 
Ma non è una situazione che può  durare in eterno, troppo sbilanciata.
Non provo soddisfazione, forse ora ho una posizione di forza, ma non è piacevole da mantenere.


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque meglio un po' depresso coi sensi di colpa di un arrogante che vuol aver ragione quando ha torto.:cincin2:


Vero, è meglio, ma anche peggio. Avrei fatto chiarezza molto prima e sarei andata avanti in qualche modo. 

Buon anno Brunetta.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vero, è meglio, ma anche peggio. Avrei fatto chiarezza molto prima e sarei andata avanti in qualche modo.
> 
> Buon anno Brunetta.


Magari se ti (vi.. vale anche per Innominata) mostrassi più fragile lui si sentirebbe più forte.
Buon anno


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ultimi giorni dell'anno.
> 
> Il mio forse-compagno ha trascorso qualche tranquilla mattinata in ufficio con i colleghi ancora al lavoro, poco da fare alla scrivania e tanto cazzeggio, l'altra è partita in ferie e non c'è stato nessun altro incontro indesiderato. È tornato a casa molto più sereno del solito, con una gran voglia di balbettarmi dietro e darmi una mano con...tutto direi: la sciolinatura di tavola e sci, la spesa per capodanno, le verdure da tagliare e altro ancora. Un infaticabile Terminator chiacchierone, ansioso e servizievole. Sta meglio, più o meno.
> 
> ...


per quanto poco ti conosco, penso per il tuo benessere sia necessario che gli perdoni. è un gran passo, forse troppo. ma considera che dopo aver perdonato, torna la pace nel tuo cuore.

Buon anno anche a voi arty:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per quanto poco ti conosco, penso per il tuo benessere sia necessario che gli perdoni. è un gran passo, forse troppo. ma considera che dopo aver perdonato, torna la pace nel tuo cuore.
> 
> Buon anno anche a voi arty:


Vedremo, il perdono arriverà, devo ancora metabolizzare bene la cosa. 

Hai messo la befana! :rotfl:
Buon anno Quibbel!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Organizziamo delle uscite a quattro?
> Concordo, credo che sia il periodo a favorire un po' tutte queste cose, peccato che sia difficile mantenere l'umore su livelli accettabili per stare in compagnia. E non voglio nemmeno tagliare le gambe al suo timido entusiasmo,  mi fa piacere quando riesce ad uscire dal guscio, nonostante una mia leggera irritazione.
> 
> Per ora è in una fase in cui cerca di mandarmi segnali e alimentare il dialogo, sicuramente più piacevole di quando affoga nel senso di colpa senza avere le energie per tirarsene fuori, mi aiuta a non abbandonarmi troppo a pensieri tristi.
> ...


Già me li immagino sti uomini supplici che mi guardano...
Conte aiutaci tu...
E io a loro ok ragazzi sicchè la tema si volga in desio
Ho fatto 30 faremo anche 31..


----------



## Innominata (1 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già me li immagino sti uomini supplici che mi guardano...
> Conte aiutaci tu...
> E io a loro ok ragazzi sicchè la tema si volga in desio
> Ho fatto 30 faremo anche 31..


 Ma il Conte e' screanzato o molto amabile?


----------



## tesla (1 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma il Conte e' screanzato o molto amabile?


il conte ha una sala cinematografica privata nella sua mente dove si proiettano film con grandiosi effetti speciali


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il conte ha una sala cinematografica privata nella sua mente dove si proiettano film con grandiosi effetti speciali


E perchè mia cara non hai idea del casting...
Là si se ne vedono delle belle...

Poi come i profeti
Ho le visioni no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma il Conte e' screanzato o molto amabile?


Entrambi le cose mia cara...entrambi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il conte ha una sala cinematografica privata nella sua mente dove si proiettano film con grandiosi effetti speciali


:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

Domenica sono stata in montagna con il mio forse-compagno, abbiamo trascorso un'altra giornata sulla neve dopo quella di Capodanno.
Non è stato male, probabilmente mi sarei divertita di più da sola o con amici, ma lui è sembrato felice all'idea di non avere altri intorno, anche se si è impegnato fin troppo per farmi compagnia. 

Il mio silenzio lo mette a disagio in certe occasioni, ed i viaggi in macchina sono tra quelle, si è quindi sentito in dovere di tenere viva la conversazione, sempre. Ha alternato i suoi attacchi di loquacità ansiosa e balbettante con qualche pausa riflessiva in cui ha sospirato guardando nervosamente la strada o giocherellando con il mio ipod. Si è convinto che non lo avrei mangiato solamente sulla via del ritorno, forse troppo stanco dopo tante ore in pista, finalmente silenzioso e sonnecchiante. Quanta insicurezza, dopo un po' rompe le scatole, ma non ho potuto fare a meno di dargli corda.

Almeno con gli sci ai piedi si è sciolto abbastanza da godersi le discese, mi ha fatto sorridere sfrecciargli accanto ed aiutarlo a rimettersi in piedi dopo una caduta, l'ho tirato su per la mano mentre mi guardava contento e con un po' di fiatone...cavolate, però si vive anche di questi momenti. Anzi, ne ho bisogno quasi come l'aria, mi fanno bene. 

Comunque, siamo rimasti entrambi a casa la scorsa settimana, nessun scossone rilevante, ho avuto tempo per notare i suoi ennesimi progressi e per sentirmi sempre più irrequieta. L'ho già scritto mille volte, sono le solite cose, si impegna, migliora lentamente, inciampa, torna indietro, si chiude a riccio e si affanna per recuperare il terreno perduto. Fa tutto per se e ad ogni suo piccolo successo corrisponde una manciata di ore nervose per me. 

Che cavolo, abbiamo parlato a lungo del tradimento, ho scavato per farmi dire particolari di cui avrei fatto volentieri a meno, ma c'è il "dopo" che mi pressa. Non so cosa faremo e vorrei affrontarlo presto, con meno razionalità, con qualche sfogo che sia davvero tale. Eppure questa tregua forzata mi permette di trovare delle motivazioni e di non andare avanti per inerzia o testardaggine, è utile ma pesante. La mia impazienza sta crescendo, ho voglia di risolvere la questione. 
Magari è solo un periodo, può darsi che presto starò meglio, quasi sicuramente no.

Due settimane con poche pressioni, le feste, un tuffo tra gli amici, il tempo con me, chissà quanta della serenità che gli si è attaccata addosso resisterà al suo ritorno in ufficio, ai nuovi incontri con l'altra e al nervosismo che inevitabilmente mi trasmetterà facendomi incupire e ringhiare.
 Credo che ieri sera abbia fatto le feste al suo terapeuta. 

Un giorno verrò bannata per aver ripetuto più o meno le stesse cose in mille post.
Però...i ritmi sono lenti e gli stati d'animo ritornano ciclicamente.
:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Domenica sono stata in montagna con il mio forse-compagno, abbiamo trascorso un'altra giornata sulla neve dopo quella di Capodanno.
> Non è stato male, probabilmente mi sarei divertita di più da sola o con amici, ma lui è sembrato felice all'idea di non avere altri intorno, anche se si è impegnato fin troppo per farmi compagnia.
> 
> Il mio silenzio lo mette a disagio in certe occasioni, ed i viaggi in macchina sono tra quelle, si è quindi sentito in dovere di tenere viva la conversazione, sempre. Ha alternato i suoi attacchi di loquacità ansiosa e balbettante con qualche pausa riflessiva in cui ha sospirato guardando nervosamente la strada o giocherellando con il mio ipod. Si è convinto che non lo avrei mangiato solamente sulla via del ritorno, forse troppo stanco dopo tante discese, finalmente silenzioso e sonnecchiante. Quanta insicurezza, dopo un po' rompe le scatole, ma non ho potuto fare a meno di dargli corda.
> ...


Forse è la tua voglia di riuscire ad avere un ruolo ben preciso nella tua situazione, ed è quello che un po tutti noi traditi abbiamo avuto la possibilità di avere. 

:smile: un bacio.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Domenica sono stata in montagna con il mio *forse-compagno*, abbiamo trascorso un'altra giornata sulla neve dopo quella di Capodanno.
> Non è stato male, probabilmente mi sarei divertita di più da sola o con amici, ma lui è sembrato felice all'idea di non avere altri intorno, anche se si è impegnato fin troppo per farmi compagnia.
> 
> Il mio silenzio lo mette a disagio in certe occasioni, ed i viaggi in macchina sono tra quelle, si è quindi sentito in dovere di tenere viva la conversazione, sempre. Ha alternato i suoi attacchi di loquacità ansiosa e balbettante con qualche pausa riflessiva in cui ha sospirato guardando nervosamente la strada o giocherellando con il mio ipod. Si è convinto che non lo avrei mangiato solamente sulla via del ritorno, forse troppo stanco dopo tante ore in pista, finalmente silenzioso e sonnecchiante. Quanta insicurezza, dopo un po' rompe le scatole, ma non ho potuto fare a meno di dargli corda.
> ...


Non si può leggere sta definizione. A parte che io avrei approfittato della giornata sugli sci per buttarlo in un dirupo, ma comunque.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse è la tua voglia di riuscire ad avere un ruolo ben preciso nella tua situazione, ed è quello che un po tutti noi traditi abbiamo avuto la possibilità di avere.
> 
> :smile: un bacio.




Si, la sospensione e l'incertezza sono dure da sopportare, direi che è anche quello.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, la sospensione e l'incertezza sono dure da sopportare, direi che è anche quello.



:bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:

E per smorzare il tutto scrivo, io mi sputo nella mano! tu fai uguale e...... batti cinque!!



Che schifo eh!


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si può leggere sta definizione. A parte che io avrei approfittato della giornata sugli sci per buttarlo in un dirupo, ma comunque.


Guarda che la uso da tanto! 
E come sei drastico! 


Poi...con la fortuna che ho, sopravviverebbe, dovrei accudirlo durante il lungo ricovero in un unico blocco di gesso e mi chiederebbe mille volte scusa per essere scivolato nel precipizio.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:
> 
> E per smorzare il tutto scrivo, io mi sputo nella mano! tu fai uguale e...... batti cinque!!
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *Guarda che la uso da tanto!
> *E come sei drastico!
> 
> 
> Poi...con la fortuna che ho, sopravviverebbe, dovrei accudirlo durante il lungo ricovero in un unico blocco di gesso e mi chiederebbe mille volte scusa per essere scivolato nel precipizio.


Ed infatti è da tanto che non si può leggere. In ogni caso io lo prenderei a cazzotti. Insopportabile. Vabbè, tu sei stracotta o che cazzo ne so, te lo sopporti. Tutti a dire brava. Pure io, mica no. Ma ti giuro lo riempirei di calci ai coglioni e non tanto per il tradimento ma per st'atteggiamento da invertebrato della merda. Avrà anche altri problemi, ma cazzo e tira fuori le palle, vaffanculo.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si può leggere sta definizione. A parte che io avrei approfittato della giornata sugli sci per buttarlo in un dirupo, ma comunque.



E son due, al posto di criticare in maniera negativa, critica in maniera positiva. Disse Maometto comma uno articolo 24 del libro di Ultimo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Domenica sono stata in montagna con il mio forse-compagno, abbiamo trascorso un'altra giornata sulla neve dopo quella di Capodanno.
> Non è stato male, probabilmente mi sarei divertita di più da sola o con amici, ma lui è sembrato felice all'idea di non avere altri intorno, anche se si è impegnato fin troppo per farmi compagnia.
> 
> Il mio silenzio lo mette a disagio in certe occasioni, ed i viaggi in macchina sono tra quelle, si è quindi sentito in dovere di tenere viva la conversazione, sempre. Ha alternato i suoi attacchi di loquacità ansiosa e balbettante con qualche pausa riflessiva in cui ha sospirato guardando nervosamente la strada o giocherellando con il mio ipod. Si è convinto che non lo avrei mangiato solamente sulla via del ritorno, forse troppo stanco dopo tante ore in pista, finalmente silenzioso e sonnecchiante. Quanta insicurezza, dopo un po' rompe le scatole, ma non ho potuto fare a meno di dargli corda.
> ...


sarà il nuovo nick


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Guarda che la uso da tanto!
> E come sei drastico!
> 
> 
> Poi...con la fortuna che ho, sopravviverebbe, dovrei accudirlo durante il lungo ricovero in un unico blocco di gesso e mi chiederebbe mille volte scusa per essere scivolato nel precipizio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:temo anche io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti è da tanto che non si può leggere. In ogni caso io lo prenderei a cazzotti. Insopportabile. Vabbè, tu sei stracotta o che cazzo ne so, te lo sopporti. Tutti a dire brava. Pure io, mica no. Ma ti giuro lo riempirei di calci ai coglioni e non tanto per il tradimento ma per st'atteggiamento da invertebrato della merda. Avrà anche altri problemi, ma cazzo e tira fuori le palle, vaffanculo.


Una terapia leggera leggera...:blank:

Non servirebbe a nulla se non a dargli il colpo di grazia. 
Per ora non è in grado di reagire come  faresti tu o chiunque altro mi dica "è ora che si svegli".
Magari vorrebbe, ma non può.

Bho, l'ho già scritto altre volte, così come i motivi per cui lo sopporto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Una terapia leggera leggera...:blank:
> 
> Non servirebbe a nulla se non a dargli il colpo di grazia.
> Per ora non è in grado di reagire come faresti tu o chiunque altro mi dica "è ora che si svegli".
> ...


Non si sveglierà mai, nè come dico io nè in nessun senso. Vabbè. Scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Una terapia leggera leggera...:blank:
> 
> Non servirebbe a nulla se non a dargli il colpo di grazia.
> Per ora non è in grado di reagire come  faresti tu o chiunque altro mi dica "è ora che si svegli".
> ...


JB non capisce chi non è come lui.
Vi capisco.
Non so quanto possa durare un rapporto sempre sulle uova.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> JB non capisce chi non è come lui.
> Vi capisco.
> Non so quanto possa durare un rapporto sempre sulle uova.


No, alla peggio non sono d'accordo, per capire capisco, ahimè, pure troppo.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si sveglierà mai, nè come dico io nè in nessun senso. Vabbè. Scusa.


Non lo so, in qualche modo ne uscirà fuori. 
Altrimenti avrà solo provato l'ebrezza della terapia e degli psicofarmaci, è pur sempre un'esperienza. :unhappy:

Non è per andare contro di te a tutti i costi, ma se avessi passato questi mesi a dirmi "tanto non ne esce fuori", sarei completamente esaurita. Evito di illudermi, però darlo per spacciato non aiuta in alcun modo.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> JB non capisce chi non è come lui.
> Vi capisco.
> Non so quanto possa durare un rapporto sempre sulle uova.


Poco e solo tra continui equilibrismi. 

:amici:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, alla peggio non sono d'accordo, per capire capisco, ahimè, pure troppo.


Io vorrei capire cosa pensi di capire.

Tu con il tuo italiano perfetto altro non fai in qualsiasi post di ergerti a chissà cosa. 

MillePensieri è fin troppo gentile con te, nel risponderti. Io come al solito mi attacco a te come una pulce, e come una pulce ti sussurro all'orecchio qualche parolina che non capirai mai perchè sei davvero tonto. Eccoti le paroline, tu senza nemmeno accorgertene offendi MillePensieri, offendi quell'uomo che è il compagno di MillePensieri, e si presume che Mille..... conoscendo quell'uomo che era una volta vuole nonostante la situazione creatasi trovare quello spiraglio dove una volta ritornato in se lei milleP possa in qualche modo trovare quello che cerca, ed in tutto questo si presume vista la sofferenza di MIllePensieri, che l'uomo che offendi era una volta un vero uomo, ma tu che cazzo vuoi capire se non quello di sputare sentenze ed offendere.

Eh ?


MillePensieri scusassi lo sfogo, finisco qua e non rispondo più alla sicura replica del whisky stagionato, nel cervello però.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non lo so, in qualche modo ne uscirà fuori.
> Altrimenti avrà solo provato l'ebrezza della terapia e degli psicofarmaci, è pur sempre un'esperienza. :unhappy:
> 
> *Non è per andare contro di te a tutti i costi, ma se avessi passato questi mesi a dirmi "tanto non ne esce fuori", sarei completamente esaurita. Evito di illudermi, però darlo per spacciato non aiuta in alcun modo.*


Infatti mi sono anche scusato, e d'altra parte posto poco su questo thread proprio per questo motivo. Lo capisco benissimo, solo che io non voglio darti una mano. Non è che non apprezzi come ti comporti o quello che fai, te l'ho anche scritto. Anzi. Ma non vedo il senso di continuare, molto semplicemente. Com'è ovvio, è solo un'opinione come un'altra e spero che ti vada tutto bene in barba al sottoscritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire cosa pensi di capire.
> 
> Tu con il tuo italiano perfetto altro non fai in qualsiasi post di ergerti a chissà cosa.
> 
> ...


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Poco e solo tra continui equilibrismi.
> 
> :amici:


:amici:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

Mille, sto ancora tifando per te ... ma ho l'impressione che ora hai meno bisogno di noi e più del tuo fo-co (*fo*rse-*co*mpagno) nonostante che ti vedo apparire timidamente qualche volta in altre discussioni. Immagino che cerchi, oltre a conforto, anche un po' di distrazione.

 

vero?


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mille, sto ancora tifando per te ... ma ho l'impressione che ora hai meno bisogno di noi e più del tuo fo-co (*fo*rse-*co*mpagno) nonostante che ti vedo apparire timidamente qualche volta in altre discussioni. Immagino che cerchi, oltre a conforto, anche un po' di distrazione.
> 
> vero?


forse ti ruberò "fo-co". 
si, avrei bisogno di sentirlo un po' più vicino ora che sta meglio e vorrei avere meno momenti di solitudine in compagnia.
sensazione orribile.
:unhappy:

per il resto, immagini bene.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2013)

per le distrazioni siamo sempre a disposizione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> per le distrazioni siamo sempre a disposizione


vero, il forum ci è testimone :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Gennaio 2013)

Eccomi in soccorso (parlavamo di bisogno di distrazione, no?)

tutto per te, ma poi ridammelo che sono ggggelossssa :mrgreen:

[video=youtube_share;XgvgO5f0nSw]http://youtu.be/XgvgO5f0nSw[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Eccomi in soccorso (parlavamo di bisogno di distrazione, no?)
> 
> tutto per te, ma poi *ridammelo* che sono ggggelossssa :mrgreen:


NO! È mio ora! 

Grazie per il pensiero, gli ultimi giorni sono stati davvero tosti.
Un abbraccio!

:amici:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> NO! È mio ora!
> 
> Grazie per il pensiero, gli ultimi giorni sono stati davvero tosti.
> Un abbraccio!
> ...


Allora sbocconcellalo con moderazione! E' taaaanta roba ed è pure smart, nemmeno poco :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

L'altra non molla la presa, finite le ferie è tornata all'attacco sferrando un colpo che il mio forse-compagno ha incassato deprimendosi parecchio. Dopo qualche giorno di normali battutine ha pensato bene di approcciarlo davanti ad altri colleghi per chiedergli come avesse passato le feste, ma le vaghe risposte ricevute non sono state soddisfacenti. Ha quindi insistito domandandogli delle nostre domeniche in montagna, "se non ricorda male"  l'anno scorso ero andata via anche da sola, quando lui ha avuto da fare per il famoso progetto dagli orari folli. Un velato riferimento ad alcune delle loro "parentesi" in motel.
Poche ore dopo non ha potuto evitare di raccontarmi l'episodio, sopraffatto dalla vergogna. 
Altra agitazione, come se non fosse mai troppa, e tanto nervosismo anche da parte mia. 
Comunque, sono rimasta abbastanza lucida da fargli presente che ormai sapevo già di quelle volte, ho lasciato finire il suo balbettio e ho pianto rabbiosamente per una decina di minuti dicendogli come mi fa sentire quando fa così.  Uno sfogo a testa, mi ha chiesto scusa imbarazzato, evidentemente il mio era più bello.

Nonostante il ritorno in ufficio, il mio lui era riuscito a mantenere un moderato entusiasmo, non aveva smesso di aprirsi, pur tra attacchi di timidezza e la cautela di chi cammina sul ghiaccio sottile. Per un po' ha retto e la sua esigenza di confessare le frecciatine di lei non mi è sembrata più irritante del solito. Poi il tonfo, serate pensierose e tristi, qualche lacrima, ansia sfogata in cucina dopo l'assalto pesante della facocera, di nuovo pulizie come non se ne vedevano da tempo e un paio di brevi uscite con amici. 
Lo ha disinnescato solo l'intervento del terapeuta, di nuovo pace tattica e momenti di riflessione.
Durante quest'ultima settimana si è ripreso, ha evitato altri resoconti dettagliati e si è impegnato goffamente per non  farmi pesare oltre gli strascichi della sua ennesima ricaduta, ma è ancora irrequieto. La serenità natalizia è solo un bel ricordo.

Nel frattempo ho fatto sempre più fatica a dormire, potrei descrivere le ultime notti come un continuo rotolarmi nel letto, un ping pong tra il divano e il pc. Le serate fuori non hanno aiutato molto.
Comunque, il poco riposo comincia a pesarmi, ho momenti di scarsa lucidità, i muscoli tesi e mi fanno male le articolazioni, quando corro o pedalo mi sembra di muovermi al rallentatore. Dovrei evitare di affaticarmi ulteriormente, ma ho bisogno delle mie valvole di sfogo fisiche.
Inoltre, nonostante le feste passate da poco, l'ago della bilancia continua a scendere inesorabilmente. 
Comincio a preoccuparmi. 

Ieri mi sono svegliata quasi a mezzogiorno, non mi capitava da una vita. 
Infatti stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, sono le 5 e ho un sacco di cose da fare già di prima mattina.
Non combinerò assolutamente nulla di costruttivo.


----------



## Daniele (21 Gennaio 2013)

Carissima Mille, per me il tuo forse-compagno co.co.pro. ti dice questo perchè è il suo modo per chiederti consiglio, lui non sa come risolvere la situazione a lavoro, semplice semplice.  Anche io personalmente mi troverei a non saper gestire una cosa del genere sapendo che dovrei comunque lavorarci con quella persona, ma penso che lui debba trovare il coraggio per parlare faccia a faccia con la tizia, ben definendo dei punti:  1. Che quello che c'è stato era un errore madornale e che non vuole saperne di lei. 2. Che se osa in futuro fare frecciatine avrà modo di voler cambiare lavoro in fretta e furia.  Cara Mille, con gli stronzi sono le minacce funzionano, ma solo le minacce reali, il tuo forse-compagno deve sapere che a minaccia fatta in caso di non aderenza agli accordi bisogna agire ed il modo in cui potrebbe farlo e creando un ambiente di lavoro non buono per lei.   Mille cara, il mobbing può essere una cosa orribile ed allo stato attuale il tuo compagno sta subendo delle evidente molestie da parte della tizia, cosa inaccettabile in un luogo di lavoro.  Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima Mille, per me il tuo forse-compagno co.co.pro. ti dice questo perchè è il suo modo per chiederti consiglio, lui non sa come risolvere la situazione a lavoro, semplice semplice.  Anche io personalmente mi troverei a non saper gestire una cosa del genere sapendo che dovrei comunque lavorarci con quella persona, ma penso che lui debba trovare il coraggio per parlare faccia a faccia con la tizia, ben definendo dei punti:  1. Che quello che c'è stato era un errore madornale e che non vuole saperne di lei. 2. Che se osa in futuro fare frecciatine avrà modo di voler cambiare lavoro in fretta e furia.  Cara Mille, con gli stronzi sono le minacce funzionano, ma solo le minacce reali, il tuo forse-compagno deve sapere che a minaccia fatta in caso di non aderenza agli accordi bisogna agire ed il modo in cui potrebbe farlo e creando un ambiente di lavoro non buono per lei.   Mille cara, il mobbing può essere una cosa orribile ed allo stato attuale il tuo compagno sta subendo delle evidente molestie da parte della tizia, cosa inaccettabile in un luogo di lavoro.  Ciao


Quoto fino alla fine del punto 1. Da lì in poi non condivido.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'altra non molla la presa, finite le ferie è tornata all'attacco sferrando un colpo che il mio forse-compagno ha incassato deprimendosi parecchio. Dopo qualche giorno di normali battutine ha pensato bene di approcciarlo davanti ad altri colleghi per chiedergli come avesse passato le feste, ma le vaghe risposte ricevute non sono state soddisfacenti. Ha quindi insistito domandandogli delle nostre domeniche in montagna, "se non ricorda male" l'anno scorso ero andata via anche da sola, quando lui ha avuto da fare per il famoso progetto dagli orari folli. Un velato riferimento ad alcune delle loro "parentesi" in motel.
> Poche ore dopo non ha potuto evitare di raccontarmi l'episodio, sopraffatto dalla vergogna.
> Altra agitazione, come se non fosse mai troppa, e tanto nervosismo anche da parte mia.
> Comunque, sono rimasta abbastanza lucida da fargli presente che ormai sapevo già di quelle volte, ho lasciato finire *il suo balbettio e ho pianto rabbiosamente per una decina di minuti dicendogli come mi fa sentire quando fa così.* Uno sfogo a testa, mi ha chiesto scusa imbarazzato, evidentemente il mio era più bello.
> ...


quando ti leggo mi chiedo come tu faccia... ci credo che piangi, che perdi peso, che non dormi...
tutto provato... ma resisti, se lo vuoi resisti, ci vorrà del tempo ma le cose si sistemeranno... solo una cosa: hai fatto bene a spiegargli come ti fa sentire quando dice ste cose... vabbè vabbè, ma sfogarsi scaricando su di te, NO!!!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'altra non molla la presa, finite le ferie è tornata all'attacco sferrando un colpo che il mio forse-compagno ha incassato deprimendosi parecchio. Dopo qualche giorno di normali battutine ha pensato bene di approcciarlo davanti ad altri colleghi per chiedergli come avesse passato le feste, ma le vaghe risposte ricevute non sono state soddisfacenti. Ha quindi insistito domandandogli delle nostre domeniche in montagna, "se non ricorda male"  l'anno scorso ero andata via anche da sola, quando lui ha avuto da fare per il famoso progetto dagli orari folli. Un velato riferimento ad alcune delle loro "parentesi" in motel.
> Poche ore dopo non ha potuto evitare di raccontarmi l'episodio, sopraffatto dalla vergogna.
> Altra agitazione, come se non fosse mai troppa, e tanto nervosismo anche da parte mia.
> Comunque, sono rimasta abbastanza lucida da fargli presente che ormai sapevo già di quelle volte, ho lasciato finire il suo balbettio e ho pianto rabbiosamente per una decina di minuti dicendogli come mi fa sentire quando fa così.  Uno sfogo a testa, mi ha chiesto scusa imbarazzato, evidentemente il mio era più bello.
> ...



Leggendo quello che tu scrivi mi sono fatto come tutti delle opinioni, vere false giuste sbagliate! boh! come e chi può saperlo?

Da quest'ultima che hai scritto le mie percezioni sono state queste, la persona che ti sta accanto non riesce a sopportare l'idea di averti tradito, o magari di aver tradito tradendo se stesso, e di conseguenza te. La signora che è presente nel posto di lavoro, gli ricorda ....   E te che stai la in un baratro, aspettando quello che in cuor tuo soltanto te stessa sai. Io tifo e si fa per dire tifo, perchè posso ben capire o percepire i tuoi disagi reali, comunque tifo per voi.


----------



## Daniele (21 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto fino alla fine del punto 1. Da lì in poi non condivido.


  Farfalla, con le persone disoneste devi comportarti in maniera decisa. Se lui le dicesse che è stato un errore e che non vuole più contatti con lei, cosa gli garantirebbe la fine delle frecciatine? Lui sta male così? Si, quindi quella che lei compie anche se inconsciamente allo stato attuale è molestia in luogo di lavoro, cosa che può essere alquanto grave ed è su questo che lui deve battere, perchè come dico sempre, lui ha sbagliato, ma adesso sta a lei smettere di rompere i maroni, se non la smette è il caso di farle perdere il lavoro a tutti i costi, l'unico modo per togliersela dalle balle. Se lei la smettesse...vorrebbe dire che tutto si è risolto civilmente, ma siccome uina mignottona del genere non la smetterà, perchè deve testare il suo appeal, allora è il caso di renderla edotta di cosa sia una sonora inculata (in senso metaforico).


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, con le persone disoneste devi comportarti in maniera decisa. Se lui le dicesse che è stato un errore e che non vuole più contatti con lei, cosa gli garantirebbe la fine delle frecciatine? Lui sta male così? Si, quindi quella che lei compie anche se inconsciamente allo stato attuale è molestia in luogo di lavoro, cosa che può essere alquanto grave ed è su questo che lui deve battere, perchè come dico sempre, lui ha sbagliato, ma adesso sta a lei smettere di rompere i maroni, se non la smette è il caso di farle perdere il lavoro a tutti i costi, l'unico modo per togliersela dalle balle. Se lei la smettesse...vorrebbe dire che tutto si è risolto civilmente, ma siccome uina mignottona del genere non la smetterà, perchè deve testare il suo appeal, allora è il caso di renderla edotta di cosa sia una sonora inculata (in senso metaforico).



Vero, chissà però se le condizioni morali di M.P e del suo compagno gli permettono di poter fare ciò. Ma ci sono effettivamente quelle condizioni legali per muoversi in tal senso Daniele ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> pace tattica


Stavo riflettendo cosa intendevi dire ... mi ti immagino corazzata fino ai denti e spada sguainata, in "pace tattica" ... è lo sguardo ai riflessi sulla lama affilata?


----------



## Daniele (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, chissà però se le condizioni morali di M.P e del suo compagno gli permettono di poter fare ciò. Ma ci sono effettivamente quelle condizioni legali per muoversi in tal senso Daniele ?


  E' da dimostrare, ma se una donna fosse al posto del forse-compagno...bhe la molestia sessuale verrebbe subito pensata, quindi non vedo perchè nel 2013 non possiamo pensare che tale donna stia molestando un uomo. Lei sta evidentemente cercando di riprovarci con lui e lui non vuole, cosa può fare nel luogo di lavoro? L'unica e dirle chiaramente di smetterla, ma visto che secondo me non smetterà mai per una sua necessità di autoconferma (perchè aveva così bisogno di sapere di Mille se non per questo, uno sfregio in cui il forse-compagno è anche esso colpevole). Come dico sempre a lavoro c'è poco che si possa fare, se non un bel pestaggio fuori orario oppure una giusta denuncia per molestie sessuali, il problema che così il tuo forse-compagno dovrebbe ammettere di essere stato un pezzettino di merda prima.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quando ti leggo mi chiedo come tu faccia... ci credo che piangi, che perdi peso, che non dormi...
> tutto provato... ma resisti, se lo vuoi resisti, ci vorrà del tempo ma le cose si sistemeranno... solo una cosa: hai fatto bene a spiegargli come ti fa sentire quando dice ste cose... vabbè vabbè, *ma sfogarsi scaricando su di te, NO!!! *


No davvero!
Per me è peggio del tradimento.

Quando si viene traditi viene il pensiero di "fargliela pagare!" ma lui la sta facendo pagare a te.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' da dimostrare, ma se una donna fosse al posto del forse-compagno...bhe la molestia sessuale verrebbe subito pensata, quindi non vedo perchè nel 2013 non possiamo pensare che tale donna stia molestando un uomo. Lei sta evidentemente cercando di riprovarci con lui e lui non vuole, cosa può fare nel luogo di lavoro? L'unica e dirle chiaramente di smetterla, ma visto che secondo me non smetterà mai per una sua necessità di autoconferma (perchè aveva così bisogno di sapere di Mille se non per questo, uno sfregio in cui il forse-compagno è anche esso colpevole). Come dico sempre a lavoro c'è poco che si possa fare, se non un bel pestaggio fuori orario oppure una giusta denuncia per molestie sessuali, il problema che così il tuo forse-compagno dovrebbe ammettere di essere stato un pezzettino di merda prima.



Attento!! non dire di usare le mani, altrimenti ti scrivono che sei brutale atavico, bieco eetc etc. Ah quando scrivi tuo, mio e simili, metti le virgolette altrimenti diventa un pronome possessivo e qua ci si arrabbia se non si specifica che il mio, tuo suo etc è soltanto a scopo romantico e mai possessivo. 

Ma io comunque, fino a questo momento la penso come te.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima Mille, per me [...]


La penso come te, almeno fino a metà del tuo intervento.
Di sicuro sta chiedendo il mio aiuto per uscire da una situazione che lo sta opprimendo, ma a parte dirgli di parlarle per chiarire definitivamente le cose tra di loro, non mi viene in mente altro. Ed è un parere che gli ho dato ancora prima del suo ritorno in ufficio, quando un comportamento del genere da parte della sua ex-amante era solo un'ipotesi fantasiosa. Poco tempo fa sembrava che fosse giunto alla mia stessa conclusione, non ci sono stati sviluppi in quel senso, ma non gli sto facendo pressione. Deve arrivarci da solo, non posso e non voglio tenergli la mano in questa vicenda.
Il secondo punto non riesco proprio a condividerlo, sarebbe una cosa che riuscirei a fare solamente se toccassi il fondo, mi rifiuto di abbassarmi a quel livello.



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto fino alla fine del punto 1. Da lì in poi non condivido.


Sono d'accordo con te. 



Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, con le persone disoneste devi comportarti in maniera decisa. Se lui [...]


Non ci sarebbe nessuna garanzia di cambiamento da parte di lei, ma cavolo, se il mio forse-compagno riuscisse davvero a ritrovare un po' di sicurezza, l'altra non sarebbe più una persona di cui preoccuparsi. Parlerebbe a vanvera e si renderebbe ridicola, senza ricorrere a minacce di alcun tipo. 



Daniele ha detto:


> E' da dimostrare, ma se una donna fosse al posto del forse-compagno...[...]


Forse mi sbaglio, ma io ci leggo solamente cattiveria e un perverso appagamento nell'influenzare così tanto l'umore di un'altra persona, mi sembra ebbra di potere. Il giocattolo si è rotto, ma ha trovato un altro modo per usarlo e divertirsi. Poi magari mi sbaglio e la vedo sotto una luce negativa solamente perché sono la cornuta del trio.
Comunque, denunciarla mi sembra difficile, non ha compiuto gesti eclatanti e non sta lasciando tracce, non ci sarebbe niente di concreto per agire contro di lei. Almeno credo, non sono un'esperta in materia.
Ed escludo ritorsioni violente, cioè...no. :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Attento!! non dire di usare le mani, altrimenti ti scrivono che sei brutale atavico, bieco eetc etc. Ah quando scrivi tuo, mio e simili, metti le virgolette altrimenti diventa un pronome possessivo e qua ci si arrabbia se non si specifica che il mio, tuo suo etc è soltanto a scopo romantico e mai possessivo.
> 
> Ma io comunque, fino a questo momento la penso come te.


Non è che si è permalosi se si fa notare che si sta compiendo un reato quale è l'incitazione alla violenza.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che si è permalosi se si fa notare che si sta compiendo un reato quale è l'incitazione alla violenza.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Non hai colto l'ironia, ma ciò non toglie che hai ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ci sarebbe nessuna garanzia di cambiamento da parte di lei, ma cavolo, se il mio forse-compagno riuscisse davvero a ritrovare un po' di sicurezza, l'altra non sarebbe più una persona di cui preoccuparsi. Parlerebbe a vanvera e si renderebbe ridicola, senza ricorrere a minacce di alcun tipo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La penso come te, almeno fino a metà del tuo intervento.
> Di sicuro sta chiedendo il mio aiuto per uscire da una situazione che lo sta opprimendo, ma a parte dirgli di parlarle per chiarire definitivamente le cose tra di loro, non mi viene in mente altro. Ed è un parere che gli ho dato ancora prima del suo ritorno in ufficio, quando un comportamento del genere da parte della sua ex-amante era solo un'ipotesi fantasiosa. Poco tempo fa sembrava che fosse giunto alla mia stessa conclusione, non ci sono stati sviluppi in quel senso, ma non gli sto facendo pressione. Deve arrivarci da solo, non posso e non voglio tenergli la mano in questa vicenda.
> Il secondo punto non riesco proprio a condividerlo, sarebbe una cosa che riuscirei a fare solamente se toccassi il fondo, mi rifiuto di abbassarmi a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Secondo me è così.
Lei fa battute in cui cerca una minima conferma (essere qui non ti aiuta a vedere l'altro punto di vista?) di non essere stata una "usa e getta".
E' lui che dovrebbe "stroncare" ogni battuta, anche chiarendo tra essere umani la situazione (non è che per il fatto di essere stati amanti lei si meriti di essere trattata da spazzatura) e (ma qui non condividi) tenendosi per sè il fastidio e gestendoselo da uomo. Eh che diamine!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Non hai colto l'ironia, ma ciò non toglie che hai ragione.


Ho colto l'ironia, infatti ti ho risposto.
Quando non è ironico non rispondo.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quando ti leggo mi chiedo come tu faccia... ci credo che piangi, che perdi peso, che non dormi...
> tutto provato... ma resisti, se lo vuoi resisti, ci vorrà del tempo ma le cose si sistemeranno... solo una cosa: hai fatto bene a spiegargli come ti fa sentire quando dice ste cose... vabbè vabbè, ma sfogarsi scaricando su di te, *NO!!!*


Questa volta non ce l'ho fatta ad ascoltarlo mantenendomi distaccata e neutra. 
Ho sentito di volergli dire qualcosa e l'ho fatto, giustamente.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo cosa intendevi dire ... mi ti immagino corazzata fino ai denti e spada sguainata, in "pace tattica" ... è lo sguardo ai riflessi sulla lama affilata?


È solo il modo in cui percepisco i momenti migliori con il mio fo-co rolleyes, sono utili per la sua ripresa e mi danno modo di rifiatare. Ma non durano all'infinito e il ritorno alla realtà dei fatti è sempre piuttosto sgradevole.


----------



## devastata (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sinceramente non riesco a capirlo il tuo fo-co, che bisogno ha di venirti a raccontare ogni suo sguardo o ogni sua battura?  Che si limiti ad ignorarla, si stancherà.

A me sembra un uomo troppo fragile, insicuro, per un pò va bene, a lungo andare stanca e sfianca.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2013)

è un logorio che non meriti e che sta durando troppo mille:immagino che ti sarai chiesta se ne valga la pena e avrai fatto le tue valutazioni.
dall'esterno sembra sempre di più che tu abbia bisogno d'aria


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è così.
> Lei fa battute in cui cerca una minima conferma (essere qui non ti aiuta a vedere l'altro punto di vista?) di non essere stata una "usa e getta".
> E' lui che dovrebbe "stroncare" ogni battuta, anche chiarendo tra essere umani la situazione (non è che per il fatto di essere stati amanti lei si meriti di essere trattata da spazzatura) e (*ma qui non condividi*) tenendosi per sè il fastidio e gestendoselo da uomo. Eh che diamine!


Si, essere qui mi aiuta ad avere una visione più ampia (anche) della mia vicenda, ma lei non è al suo primo tradimento e dovrebbe aver afferrato facilmente che lui ora ha qualche problema. Inoltre, il mio forse-compagno ha ammesso di averle dato importanza e che si sono lasciati pacificamente, adesso le sta mostrando solo disagio e ansia, non disgusto e odio. 
Prendere le distanze mi sembra il minimo, ma sta giocando così da mesi.
Certo, un chiarimento deciso e senza eccessi può solo aiutare, bisognerà vedere se lui riuscirà mai a trovare il coraggio e se lei sarà ricettiva.

Invece condivido, dovrebbe risolvere la cosa da solo e limitare i suoi resoconti al minimo indispensabile.
Come mi facevi presente nell'altro post, sfogandosi in continuazione non fa altro che esasperarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, essere qui mi aiuta ad avere una visione più ampia (anche) della mia vicenda, ma lei non è al suo primo tradimento e dovrebbe aver afferrato facilmente che lui ora ha qualche problema. Inoltre, il mio forse-compagno ha ammesso di averle dato importanza e che si sono lasciati pacificamente, adesso le sta mostrando solo disagio e ansia, non disgusto e odio.
> Prendere le distanze mi sembra il minimo, ma sta giocando così da mesi.
> Certo, un chiarimento deciso e senza eccessi può solo aiutare, bisognerà vedere se lui riuscirà mai a trovare il coraggio e se lei sarà ricettiva.
> 
> ...


Credo di averlo già detto, ma io penso che fondalmentalmente lei non capisca. Nel senso: lui ha avuto una relazione con lei ed era cosciente di cosa stava facendo. Lei non conosce i retroscena e si trova davanti lui che la fugge come la peste, dopo un periodo di assenza. E' anche piuttosto offensivo, a vederla dal suo punto di vista. Mica l'ha stuprato. E anche se lui spiegasse... beh, mandare giù il fatto di aver contribuito ad un crollo emotivo... mentre una pensava tutt'altro... oggettivamente io sarei incuriosita e anche un po' scettica, penserei che lui sta recitando la parte della vittima per trarsi d'impaccio con te, facendo in qualche modo apparire lei come una vampira sessuale. 
Che lui le spieghi al più presto che ha avuto problemi seri e reali, comunque. 
Mille... riesco solo ad augurarti una boccata d'aria fresca, presto. Mi raccomando... solo una boccata d'aria... che non diventi polmonite


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a capirlo il tuo fo-co, che bisogno ha di venirti a raccontare ogni suo sguardo o ogni sua battura?  Che si limiti ad ignorarla, si stancherà.
> 
> A me sembra un uomo troppo fragile, insicuro, per un pò va bene, a lungo andare stanca e sfianca.


Si, stanca parecchio. 
Non riesce ad incassare le battute dell'altra come farebbe una persona sana, le sente pesare come macigni e purtroppo il suo "desiderio di trasparenza" lo porta a condividerle con me. 
Poi...dipende dal periodo, quando sta meglio come durante la settimana appena trascorsa, riesce a non farmi penare troppo con comunicati quasi telegrafici, ma appena crolla diventa un fiume in piena e riempie i suoi sfoghi di dettagli, cerca di svuotarsi. Il fatto che poi si scusi all'infinito non mi aiuta particolarmente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si viene traditi viene il *pensiero di "fargliela pagare!"* ma lui la sta facendo pagare a te.


non è detto, per niente. A me non è venuto in mente nemmeno per un secondo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, stanca parecchio.
> Non riesce ad incassare le battute dell'altra come farebbe una persona sana, le sente pesare come macigni e purtroppo il suo "desiderio di trasparenza" lo porta a condividerle con me.
> Poi...dipende dal periodo, quando sta meglio come durante la settimana appena trascorsa, riesce a non farmi penare troppo con comunicati quasi telegrafici, ma appena crolla diventa un fiume in piena e riempie i suoi sfoghi di dettagli, cerca di svuotarsi. Il fatto che poi si scusi all'infinito non mi aiuta particolarmente.


ci credo che sei stanca, ci credo. Però, mangia. Corri. Vedi gente. E mangia. Lo sfogo è stato perfetto, sicuramente il tuo molto più bello del suo. Lui rischia di approfittarsene, pur non volendo:abbraccio:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un logorio che non meriti e che sta durando troppo mille:immagino che ti sarai chiesta se ne valga la pena e avrai fatto le tue valutazioni.
> dall'esterno sembra sempre di più che tu abbia bisogno d'aria


È che...è stata dura passare dalla serenità delle feste al suo nuovo picco depressivo, ho accusato il colpo più del solito. Non me lo aspettavo e ho abbassato la guardia.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo di averlo già detto, ma io penso che fondalmentalmente lei non capisca. Nel senso: lui ha avuto una relazione con lei ed era cosciente di cosa stava facendo. Lei non conosce i retroscena e si trova davanti lui che la fugge come la peste, dopo un periodo di assenza. E' anche piuttosto offensivo, a vederla dal suo punto di vista. Mica l'ha stuprato. E anche se lui spiegasse... beh, mandare giù il fatto di aver contribuito ad un crollo emotivo... mentre una pensava tutt'altro... oggettivamente io sarei incuriosita e anche un po' scettica, penserei che lui sta recitando la parte della vittima per trarsi d'impaccio con te, facendo in qualche modo apparire lei come una vampira sessuale.
> Che lui le spieghi al più presto che ha avuto problemi seri e reali, comunque.
> Mille... riesco solo ad augurarti una boccata d'aria fresca, presto. Mi raccomando... solo una boccata d'aria... che non diventi polmonite


Grazie per il post, davvero.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci credo che sei stanca, ci credo. Però, mangia. Corri. Vedi gente. E mangia. Lo sfogo è stato perfetto, sicuramente il tuo molto più bello del suo. Lui rischia di approfittarsene, pur non volendo


Non sembra, ma sto ancora facendo le cose che mi piacciono, anche se riesco a godermele meno. E mangerò di più, promesso. Un abbraccio!
:amici:​


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Attento!! non dire di usare le mani, altrimenti ti scrivono che sei brutale atavico, bieco eetc etc. Ah quando scrivi tuo, mio e simili, metti le virgolette altrimenti diventa un pronome possessivo e qua ci si arrabbia se non si specifica che il mio, tuo suo etc è soltanto a scopo romantico e mai possessivo.
> 
> Ma io comunque, fino a questo momento la penso come te.



Invece ha scritto un bel post, che condivido ed approvo...
Daniele se scrive da persona seria
è meglio 
di quando 
farnetica con espressioni
da camionista incazzato da bar sport...

Sai di quelli che dicono...
A se desso non mi danno la pensione
vado a roma e copo tutti....

Poi se passa il sindaco...
buonasera signor sindaco...

Non come me...
che sono sempre gentile...

ma poi scateno gli inferni negli uffici pubblici no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2013)

Mille poche ciance però.
Troppa attenzione a lei.

E a casa mia l'etica dell'amante per bene è...

Sparire una volta beccata.

Mi spiace, a mio modo di vedere, ha ragione Daniele a sto giro.
Se lei è tornata a rompere 
vuol dire che è di quelle che non molla...

E scusami...
Stupido lui a darle
ancora retta.

Stupido milioni di volte.

Uno intelligente, e scusami, le starebbe distante...

Perchè 
da uomo intelligente

sa che con lei sarebbe debole.

E se solo le presta fianco un attimo...

La giostra riparte e lui non sa neanche come ci è salito sopra...

Laonde per cui...

Ocio.

Se un uomo arriva a dirti: Sparisci dalla mia vita.

E tu poi ti ripresenti...

Se è un uomo intelligente, si sentirà preso per il culo, e ti tratterà di merda, altro che ti sto a sentire.


----------



## Innominata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Nei miei interni (che hanno un arredamento spaventosamente simile a quello della "dimora" di Mille e del suo FC) invece la rappresentazione-zombi del mio consorte quando è tornato al lavoro ha orientato in S(anta)F(iga) tutta un'altra corrente di pensiero. Sarà che lei ufficialmente è devota e pellegrinante, quindi ha un certo imprinting, ma pare che abbia pensato che lui era una carcassa di facocero così malridotto perché la loro storia era finita. Cioè, il fatto di averla lasciata aveva determinato in lui delle sequele sacrificali tali da devastarlo. Il suo trasferimento era dettato dalla voglia di stargli vicino, per fargli avvertire almeno la sua vicinanza protettrice. Nel momento in cui deve aver sospettato che invece c'era dell'altro, e che lui era, rispetto a lei,  "solo" molto imbarazzato, ha richiesto prima un fifty-fifty rispetto al precedente stato di lavoro, e poi si è ri-ritrasferita dove stava prima...
Però questa è una storia che ha effettivamente delle variabili un po' sui generis da una parte e dell'altra (anche da parte mia, che credete?)


----------



## viola di mare (22 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questa volta non ce l'ho fatta ad ascoltarlo mantenendomi distaccata e neutra.
> Ho sentito di volergli dire qualcosa e l'ho fatto, giustamente.


e hai fatto bene!
credo che debbano capire in che sconforto ci buttano... quando ho scoperto mio marito, lui per due mesi è stato sorvegliato speciale poi non ce l'ho fatta più perchè comunque lavoravano insieme e perchè da alcune mail ho capito che si vedevano ancora, allora me ne sono andata, ma in quei due mesi lui per tenermi a se mi raccontava ogni cosa quasi che farmi partecipe fosse una dimostrazione del suo amore, ma più lui lo faceva e più io mi sentivo morire dentro e non potevo permettermelo... pensavo: mentre te la scopavi però a me non ci pensavi, ora che vuoi che ti aiuto io a pulire la tua coscienza... no, non ce la faccio... non sono così e me ne sono andata
ora sono convinta di aver fatto la cosa migliore.. non sarebbe mai tornato tutto come era prima.
ma questo è il mio modo di reagire, devo tagliare, devo trovare altri progetti per la mia serenità e sopratutto per quella di mio figlio, tu se hai deciso di rimanere con lui, combatti, ma digli quello che provi...


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mille poche ciance però.
> Troppa attenzione a lei.


concordo molto su questo


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mille poche ciance però.
> Troppa attenzione a lei.
> [...]





Minerva ha detto:


> concordo molto su questo


Non vorrei essere stata fraintesa, lei non è una presenza fissa nella mia testa, sono altri i pensieri che mi tolgono il sonno e su cui mi concentro. Ad esempio, sapere che il mio forse-compagno e l'altra sono di nuovo vicini, non mi fa soffrire come credevo, stranamente è un fastidio sostenibile. Mi irrita piuttosto quando lui me ne parla, quello si.

Conte, che sia "stupido a darle retta" è fuori discussione, vero. Ma se fosse solo quello il problema. basterebbe poco per risolverlo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere stata fraintesa, lei non è una presenza fissa nella mia testa, sono altri i pensieri che mi tolgono il sonno e su cui mi concentro. Ad esempio, sapere che il mio forse-compagno e l'altra sono di nuovo vicini, non mi fa soffrire come credevo, stranamente è un fastidio sostenibile. Mi irrita piuttosto quando lui me ne parla, quello si.
> 
> Conte, che sia "stupido a darle retta" è fuori discussione, vero. Ma se fosse solo quello il problema. basterebbe poco per risolverlo.


Ecco intendevo che lui dà troppa attenzione a lei.
Lei per te dev'essere il nulla.
Prima tu e in seconda istanza lui.

Da quel fastidio capisci
Quelli che "non vogliono" saperne nulla.

Io sono abituato diverso con mia moglie.
Lei fa pochi discorsi.
Se lei mi dice...voglio che quella persona sia fuori dalla tua vita, non le interessa per niente come faccio e perchè, le interessa il risultato, e conoscendomi sa che non ci metto niente a realizzare quella sua volontà.

Per amore?
Si per amore del mio culetto eh?

Non tengo business ad avere lei contro, no?

QUindi so che MAI lei accetterebbe di perdere un NANOsecondo a parlare di un'altra.

Non perchè la cosa non la riguarda...
Ma semplicemente perchè va ben così.

Ripetendo un dogma matrainesco:
Si fa così perchè così va fatto.

Con troppi discorsi ed elocubrazioni mentali si finisce sempre nei letti dei psicoterapeuti.

In estrema sintesi tu sei: Troppo buona.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco intendevo che lui dà troppa attenzione a lei.
> Lei per te dev'essere il nulla.
> Prima tu e in seconda istanza lui.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco intendevo che lui dà troppa attenzione a lei.
> Lei per te dev'essere il nulla.
> Prima tu e in seconda istanza lui.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## maybek (23 Gennaio 2013)

*ma...*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho chiuso l'altra discussione: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17654-vi-aggiorno-ii-psicoterapia
> 
> Lunedì, seduta di coppia anticipata di una settimana, quasi due ore davvero intense.
> A sorpresa, dopo un colloquio tra il terapeuta ed il mio forse-compagno, arriva il via libera per parlare del tradimento.
> ...




scusa ma tuo marito è ha cento???? ti ha tradito tu logicamente lo hai allontanato, lui crolla tu torni lo sostieni e vai addirittura alle sedute dallo psicologo?!!! ed è li che fa la la checca frignona invece di tirare fuori le palle e riconquistarti?????????????? e sei anche stordita a fagli da mammina araccogliere il suo dolore e i suoi capricci.. da su sei o no una donna? e lui un uomo?


----------



## maybek (23 Gennaio 2013)

*oppure*



maybek ha detto:


> scusa ma tuo marito è ha cento???? ti ha tradito tu logicamente lo hai allontanato, lui crolla tu torni lo sostieni e vai addirittura alle sedute dallo psicologo?!!! ed è li che fa la la checca frignona invece di tirare fuori le palle e riconquistarti?????????????? e sei anche stordita a fagli da mammina araccogliere il suo dolore e i suoi capricci.. da su sei o no una donna? e lui un uomo?




oppure mettigli un paio di cornoni anche tu, va da lui gli racconti tutto e gli dici visto ora siamo pari, mettiti il cuore in pace e ripigliati... così risparmiate un sacco anche dallo psicologo


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Gennaio 2013)

maybek ha detto:


> scusa ma tuo marito è ha cento???? ti ha tradito tu logicamente lo hai allontanato, lui crolla tu torni lo sostieni e vai addirittura alle sedute dallo psicologo?!!! ed è li che fa la la checca frignona invece di tirare fuori le palle e riconquistarti?????????????? e sei anche stordita a fagli da mammina araccogliere il suo dolore e i suoi capricci.. da su sei o no una donna? e lui un uomo?





maybek ha detto:


> oppure mettigli un paio di cornoni anche tu, va da lui gli racconti tutto e gli dici visto ora siamo pari, mettiti il cuore in pace e ripigliati... così risparmiate un sacco anche dallo psicologo


si, va bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si, va bene.


apa:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si, va bene.



Posso dirti che mi fai un bel po' tenerezza e che spero che, nonostante tutto, tu torni comunque ad essere presto felice? Forza.


----------



## demoralizio (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao cara Mille,
ho letto tutto da dove avevo lasciato (un mesetto circa) e... aiuto. Sto male per te.
Leggere di cose che "ti tolgono il sonno" a distanza di così tanto tempo, di così tanti mesi... tu meriti di curare la tua vita, di tornare in carreggiata e questa persona in futuro non farà altro che trattarti da "mamma" e non da compagna.

Questo ha tradito senza manco capire il perché cazzo lo stesse facendo, ci sta che si ragioni con la bega ma non ci sta che vomiti la sua meschinità su di te. Un conto è riprovarci con nuove basi, un altro è mettersi in un angolino e aspettare che la mammina ti perdoni.
Poi, ovvio, puoi sempre ambire al premio "crocerossina dell'anno" o addirittura del biennio ma... è questo ciò che vuoi? Cercare di risanare una persona che ti ha fatto così tanto male? 

Forse l'amore è questo e io non c'ho davvero capito un cazzo.
Anzi, tolgo il forse.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao cara Mille,
> ho letto tutto da dove avevo lasciato (un mesetto circa) e... aiuto. Sto male per te.
> Leggere di cose che "ti tolgono il sonno" a distanza di così tanto tempo, di così tanti mesi... tu meriti di curare la tua vita, di tornare in carreggiata e questa persona in futuro non farà altro che trattarti da "mamma" e non da compagna.
> 
> ...



QUel forse è senz'ombra di dubbio il mio tormento da una vita!
Grande demo!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao cara Mille,
> ho letto tutto da dove avevo lasciato (un mesetto circa) e... aiuto. Sto male per te.
> Leggere di cose che "ti tolgono il sonno" a distanza di così tanto tempo, di così tanti mesi... tu meriti di curare la tua vita, di tornare in carreggiata e questa persona in futuro non farà altro che trattarti da "mamma" e non da compagna.
> 
> ...


Ci sono situazioni dove nella coppia talvolta per mille motivi qualcosa non va, un raffreddore, un'operazione in'aspettata, magari qualcosa di grave come rimare storpiati a vita e su una sedia a rotelle, e magari anche una depressione. Ma si la depressione dopo un tradimento, dici non deve essere accettata? e magari mettiamoci a discutere su chi rimane paralizzato su una sedia a rotelle, lasciamolo/a e ci rifacciamo una nuova vita. 

Per quello che so di MP, c'è ne fossero di donne come lei, e spero davvero che un giorno sia ricompensata per la sua pazienza ed il dolore che non può e non ha potuto sfogare nel giusto modo.


----------



## demoralizio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni dove nella coppia talvolta per mille motivi qualcosa non va, un raffreddore, un'operazione in'aspettata, magari qualcosa di grave come rimare storpiati a vita e su una sedia a rotelle, e magari anche una depressione. Ma si la depressione dopo un tradimento, dici non deve essere accettata? e magari mettiamoci a discutere su chi rimane paralizzato su una sedia a rotelle, lasciamolo/a e ci rifacciamo una nuova vita.
> 
> Per quello che so di MP, c'è ne fossero di donne come lei, e spero davvero che un giorno sia ricompensata per la sua pazienza ed il dolore che non può e non ha potuto sfogare nel giusto modo.


Ciao Ultimo,
guarda, ho già scritto in questo 3d in passato e son passato da fiducia verso una possibile riconciliazione a "eh no, adesso basta, ma chi te lo fa fare!".

Non guardare con cinismo tutto questo, la depressione è una brutta bestia, bruttissima, ma tu davvero credi che lui risolva un cazzaccio di qualcosa stando con lei ed evitando il suo inevitabile percorso interiore? O credi che Mille debba ciucciarsi anche il suo, di percorso?

Questa donna ci sta provando perché "lui è un uomo migliore di com'è adesso". Secondo me no.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> guarda, ho già scritto in questo 3d in passato e son passato da fiducia verso una possibile riconciliazione a "eh no, adesso basta, ma chi te lo fa fare!".
> 
> Non guardare con cinismo tutto questo, la depressione è una brutta bestia, bruttissima, ma tu davvero credi che lui risolva un cazzaccio di qualcosa stando con lei ed evitando il suo inevitabile percorso interiore? O credi che Mille debba ciucciarsi anche il suo, di percorso?
> ...



Ciao Demo, potrei risponderti che anche io ho sopportato molto per una depressione che mia moglie ebbe, e che superò, ma non ero un marito tradito, ed è per questo che alcune volte mi chiedo come faccia MP ad essere così, come fa MP a comportarsi in questa maniera che io ritengo giusta, ma quasi impossibile da adottare se ricordo il dolore che avevo io una volta, e se ricordo la mia mente davvero ottenebrata e che non riusciva a ragionare in maniera sensata. 

No Demo io risposte da darti non ne ho in questo caso.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Gennaio 2013)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao cara Mille, [...]


Ciao Demo, 
Sono passati tanti mesi, vero, è un'esperienza che sicuramente mi sta segnando, il dolore non è poco, ogni tanto torna anche la rabbia, ma le cose stanno cambiando. Lo so, lo vedo, non mi sto illudendo.
Bene o male stiamo andando da qualche parte, se non fosse così, avrei voltato pagina.

Continui a vedermi come madre o infermiera, può darsi che dia quell'impressione, ma ne avevamo già discusso una vita fa. Pazienza, so che non è così e mi basta, non devo convincere nessuno del contrario e non sto facendo tutto questo per ricevere un premio, dei complimenti o per recitare la parte della martire, voglio farlo, sento che è ancora qualcosa con un senso, non una causa persa. Per adesso è così, domani chi lo sa.

Non voglio risanare il mio forse-compagno, sarebbe come volerlo plasmare secondo una mia idea ora che è argilla fresca, no. Gli sto accanto, a volte lo sostengo, altre lo sprono, altre ancora gli dico di non rompermi le palle, ma solo perché mi sta dimostrando di non voler rimanere a piangere nel suo angolo. Poi non so quanto riuscirà a riprendersi e se per me sarà abbastanza...è lento, insicuro, snervante e riesce a farmi male come nessun altro quando ci si mette, ma non è statico. 

Cosa racconto qui di solito...periodi bui, giornate di sconforto, il forum per me è anche un modo per sfogarmi e tirare fuori pensieri confusi. Pensa che non scrivevo dalla fine del liceo, si vede, sono ripetitiva e ho uno stile molto elementare, però mi sento meglio quando trovo del tempo per condividere anche qui ciò che sto provando. 
I momenti belli ci sono, niente di esaltante, in genere li tengo per me. Le cose che posto come Mille sono solo una selezione (riconoscibilissima da chi sa) delle mie vicende, ma non è tutto (e credo che valga per chiunque qui). Si, effettivamente non mi sta andando alla grande ora, sempre meglio di qualche tempo fa.

L'amore...non lo so, credo che sia anche questo, ma non ho molte certezze ultimamente.

E stop, interrompo qui il mio flusso di pensieri.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni dove nella coppia talvolta per mille motivi qualcosa non va, un raffreddore, un'operazione in'aspettata, magari qualcosa di grave come rimare storpiati a vita e su una sedia a rotelle, e magari anche una depressione. Ma si la depressione dopo un tradimento, dici non deve essere accettata? e magari mettiamoci a discutere su chi rimane paralizzato su una sedia a rotelle, lasciamolo/a e ci rifacciamo una nuova vita.
> 
> Per quello che so di MP, c'è ne fossero di donne come lei, e spero davvero che un giorno sia ricompensata per la sua pazienza ed il dolore che non può e non ha potuto sfogare nel giusto modo.


E mi pare
che ci impegniamo

anche 

per la cattiva sorte no?

E penso sempre alla mia amica dei vini...
Sposata a 20 anni, innamoratissima uomo fantastico.
Sei mesi dopo lui fa il primo ictus
40 anni se lo è tenuto perchè ci sono voluti altri 27 piccoli attacchi per ucciderlo.

Con lui che disperato
le diceva
ma che cosa ci fai con uno come me...che non può neanche darti un figlio...
lasciami e rifatti una vita

lei rispondeva
lo so ben io che cosa ci faccio con te...

Lei mi ha detto, si conte, cosa vuoi io mi sono anche fatta degli amanti, ma non ho incontrato mai nessun uomo che per me fosse paragonabile a mio marito...

E non so...
Se non c'era lui, forse non avrei mai messo alla prova così tanto me stessa...
Rivoluzionando tutta la mia vita per poter vivere con lui...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> guarda, ho già scritto in questo 3d in passato e son passato da fiducia verso una possibile riconciliazione a "eh no, adesso basta, ma chi te lo fa fare!".
> 
> Non guardare con cinismo tutto questo, la depressione è una brutta bestia, bruttissima, ma tu davvero credi che lui risolva un cazzaccio di qualcosa stando con lei ed evitando il suo inevitabile percorso interiore? O credi che Mille debba ciucciarsi anche il suo, di percorso?
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Lei ci prova nella misura
in cui lui 

le dà retta

stai sicuro che se quell'uomo le avesse detto quel baritonale gutturale tsunamoso "Sparisci" di contiana memoria...

lei non oserebbe neanche ad avvicinarsi
ma starebbe a mento in su

tutta piccata...

e avrebbe dato a Mille l'unico segnale forte no?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E mi pare
> che ci impegniamo
> 
> anche
> ...



Certo che ci impegniamo, sempre e per tutto, unico scopo? vivere nella maniera migliore e non solo per noi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ciao Demo,
> Sono passati tanti mesi, vero, è un'esperienza che sicuramente mi sta segnando, il dolore non è poco, ogni tanto torna anche la rabbia, ma le cose stanno cambiando. Lo so, lo vedo, non mi sto illudendo.
> Bene o male stiamo andando da qualche parte, se non fosse così, avrei voltato pagina.
> 
> ...


:amici:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che ci impegniamo, sempre e per tutto, unico scopo? vivere nella maniera migliore e non solo per noi.


E Ultimo riguardo a certe questioni ricordiamoci sempre chi intende farci la morale eh?
Perchè un tradito può sempre rispondere...
Ehi...ma guarda che io sono una persona fedele.
Tu invece dall'alto della tua infedeltà pretendi di fare la morale a me?

Interessante no?

Bisognerebbe vedere sempre come si mette
Quando è il traditore 
a ricevere un tradimento....

allora si che si è sullo stesso piano...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E Ultimo riguardo a certe questioni ricordiamoci sempre chi intende farci la morale eh?
> Perchè un tradito può sempre rispondere...
> Ehi...ma guarda che io sono una persona fedele.
> Tu invece dall'alto della tua infedeltà pretendi di fare la morale a me?
> ...



Basterebbe talvolta scrivere quello che tu hai evidenziato per risolvere sul nascere tanti discorsi, ma le logiche di "un stare bene" hanno quelle varianti che alcune persone vedono e comprendono in costoro, ne prendono atto e dialogano. Questo è uno dei punti di forza nascosti in chi è uscito dal tunnel del tradimento. In pratica ci si confronta, si apprende con il desiderio di conoscere quello che altri propongono, sta dopo alla nostra intelligenza riuscire a prendere il concetto di quelle poche verità che scopriamo per assurdo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basterebbe talvolta scrivere quello che tu hai evidenziato per risolvere sul nascere tanti discorsi, ma le logiche di "un stare bene" hanno quelle varianti che alcune persone vedono e comprendono in costoro, ne prendono atto e dialogano. Questo è uno dei punti di forza nascosti in chi è uscito dal tunnel del tradimento. In pratica ci si confronta, si apprende con il desiderio di conoscere quello che altri propongono, sta dopo alla nostra intelligenza riuscire a prendere il concetto di quelle poche verità che scopriamo per assurdo.


Ultimo oramai è lotta all'arma bianca...

Dissero ah ma tu conte predichi bene e razzoli male...

La cosa mi bruciò vieppiù...

Ma siccome non sono proprio stupido come do da intendere...

Capii che volevano che cambiassi la predica no?

E allora invece decisi solennemente di predicare bene e comportarmi coerentemente con i miei dettami...
a qualsiasi costo...

ed è ovvio che arricciarono vieppiù il naso no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Da cui appunto maligno e subdolo


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo oramai è lotta all'arma bianca...
> 
> Dissero ah ma tu conte predichi bene e razzoli male...
> 
> ...



Certo e capisco bene quello che stai scrivendo ed il messaggio, ma io sono nuovo rispetto a te, no? dammi tempo, nel frattempo mi diverto nella mia evoluzione da forumista novello.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Gennaio 2013)

L'appartamentino del mio forse-compagno è libero, qualche giorno fa sono passata a ritirare le chiavi, ho salutato l'ultimo studente rimasto e mi sono preparata un te gustandomelo senza fretta in cucina. Poi non so, sarà stato l'odore di menta o il gesto compiuto così tante volte a quel tavolo, non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a quando ancora non convivevamo, in particolare al periodo in cui ho cominciato a rendermi conto che le cose tra di noi stavano diventando davvero serie. Ai tempi capitava che mi alzassi molto presto dopo aver passato la notte a casa sua e di bere qualcosa da sola, sorridendo pensierosa. Bei ricordi che non ho cercato, sono saltati fuori nonostante ora abbia ben altro per la testa.

In questi ultimi giorni ho pensato soltanto a riprendere fiato, è tornato anche il sonno e sono riuscita a staccare un po' dai miei problemi immergendomi nel lavoro. Ci voleva, mi sento meglio fisicamente e mentalmente. 
Lui è stato collaborativo, non in uno dei suoi momenti migliori, ma abbastanza saldo da non vomitarmi addosso ansia o nuove cronache degli incontri ravvicinati con l'altra. In un paio di momenti ho temuto che crollasse, non è successo e si è calmato lentamente senza coinvolgermi, le sue premure nei miei confronti hanno avuto la meglio sul resto.
- Se ti senti male, parlami.
- Sono le solite cose e lei sta diventando sempre più pesante, non preoccuparti.
- Sicuro sicuro?
- Si, sicuro sicuro.
Sorriso imbarazzato e occhioni timidi.
Infatti sabato notte sono rientrata dopo una serata con amici trovando la casa piena di biscotti, sicuramente un segnale di grande tranquillità e sicurezza. Un tempo giocava alla playstation se non usciva, ora non la tocca nemmeno per sbaglio. 

Comunque,non può essere un caso che tanta agitazione sia coincisa con la partenza dell'ultimo inquilino.
La cosa lo ha turbato fin da quando ne abbiamo parlato per la prima volta mesi fa, non l'ho di certo obbligato a darmi retta, alla fine se ne è occupato in prima persona e sono felice che non si sia tirato indietro, anche se per dare una svolta decisa alla questione mi sono dovuta confrontare a muso duro con i suoi affittuari.
Quindi è andato tutto per il meglio, ora abbiamo a disposizione un posto in cui lui potrà andare sia per momenti di crisi e conseguenti periodi di recupero, sia dopo una chiusura definitiva. Voglio essere pronta a tutto, senza far pesare ancora i nostri problemi sui suoi genitori, se avremo bisogno di resettarci ce la sbrigheremo soltanto tra di noi.

Durante un'ultima chiacchierata a riguardo ha provato a rassicurarmi dicendo che è d'accordo con me e balbettando di non sentirsi minacciato o sotto pressione per la casa, dopotutto ne ho discusso con lui senza forzarlo e sono stata chiarissima a riguardo. Prova solo un po' di agitazione da novità, nient'altro, gli passerà.
- Davvero? Non hai nessun dubbio?
- No, mi fido di te. 
Queste parole mi hanno fatto male, le ha dette senza esitazione e non sono riuscita ad evitare di caricarle di una sfumatura negativa, ma forse dovrei evitare la paranoia e prenderle alla lettera. Solo non mi viene naturale e mi inquieta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'appartamentino del mio forse-compagno è libero...
> Infatti sabato notte sono rientrata dopo una serata con amici trovando la casa piena di biscotti, sicuramente un segnale di grande tranquillità e sicurezza.
> - No, mi fido di te.
> Queste parole mi hanno fatto male, le ha dette senza esitazione e non sono riuscita ad evitare di caricarle di una sfumatura negativa, ma forse dovrei evitare la paranoia e prenderle alla lettera. Solo non mi viene naturale e mi inquieta.


Secondo me voleva dire che ha assoluta fiducia che tu farai tutto quello che è nelle tue possibilità, prima eventualmente di una rottura definitiva ma anche solo di chiedergli di andare via per un po'.
Insomma che non hai usato dei pretesti ma delle motivazioni oneste.
La cosa dei biscotti mi ha riempito di tenerezza, devo dire, come la frase a commentare il comportamento dell'altra.
Tieni presente che, se effettivamente l'altra adesso è 'pesante', per lui credo sia un ulteriore motivo per sentirsi in difetto nei propri e nei tuoi confronti. 
Anche lui ce la sta mettendo tutta. Auguroni ragazzi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'appartamentino del mio forse-compagno è libero, qualche giorno fa sono passata a ritirare le chiavi, ho salutato l'ultimo studente rimasto e mi sono preparata un te gustandomelo senza fretta in cucina. Poi non so, sarà stato l'odore di menta o il gesto compiuto così tante volte a quel tavolo, non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a quando ancora non convivevamo, in particolare al periodo in cui ho cominciato a rendermi conto che le cose tra di noi stavano diventando davvero serie. Ai tempi capitava che mi alzassi molto presto dopo aver passato la notte a casa sua e di bere qualcosa da sola, sorridendo pensierosa. Bei ricordi che non ho cercato, sono saltati fuori nonostante ora abbia ben altro per la testa.
> 
> In questi ultimi giorni ho pensato soltanto a riprendere fiato, è tornato anche il sonno e sono riuscita a staccare un po' dai miei problemi immergendomi nel lavoro. Ci voleva, mi sento meglio fisicamente e mentalmente.
> Lui è stato collaborativo, non in uno dei suoi momenti migliori, ma abbastanza saldo da non vomitarmi addosso ansia o nuove cronache degli incontri ravvicinati con l'altra. In un paio di momenti ho temuto che crollasse, non è successo e si è calmato lentamente senza coinvolgermi, le sue premure nei miei confronti hanno avuto la meglio sul resto.
> ...


Io faccio il tifo per voi
ammetto che lui mi fa una tenerezza infinita e spero davvero che riesca a dimostrarti quello che prova


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'appartamentino del mio forse-compagno è libero, qualche giorno fa sono passata a ritirare le chiavi, ho salutato l'ultimo studente rimasto e mi sono preparata un te gustandomelo senza fretta in cucina. Poi non so, sarà stato l'odore di menta o il gesto compiuto così tante volte a quel tavolo, non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a quando ancora non convivevamo, in particolare al periodo in cui ho cominciato a rendermi conto che le cose tra di noi stavano diventando davvero serie. Ai tempi capitava che mi alzassi molto presto dopo aver passato la notte a casa sua e di bere qualcosa da sola, sorridendo pensierosa. Bei ricordi che non ho cercato, sono saltati fuori nonostante ora abbia ben altro per la testa.
> 
> In questi ultimi giorni ho pensato soltanto a riprendere fiato, è tornato anche il sonno e sono riuscita a staccare un po' dai miei problemi immergendomi nel lavoro. Ci voleva, mi sento meglio fisicamente e mentalmente.
> Lui è stato collaborativo, non in uno dei suoi momenti migliori, ma abbastanza saldo da non vomitarmi addosso ansia o nuove cronache degli incontri ravvicinati con l'altra. In un paio di momenti ho temuto che crollasse, non è successo e si è calmato lentamente senza coinvolgermi, le sue premure nei miei confronti hanno avuto la meglio sul resto.
> ...


perchè?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si sta preparando per la botta che prima o poi capiterà: la discussione che metterà la fine o un nuovo inzio alla vostra storia. In questo senso, penso che si fidi. Certo, gli è scomodo la casa liberata, ma non può obiettare. La casa libera gli toglie l'ultima scusa per non affrontare la situazione in cui si è cacciato. Da un lato deve vedere quale persona sei: ultra affidabile e ultra decisa, dall'altro deve decidere per sé. E infine, dovrete decidere per voi.

Io penso che osscillerete per un po' fra separazione e unione, per poi ritrovarvi più uniti che prima. arty:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si sta preparando per la botta che prima o poi capiterà: la discussione che metterà la fine o un nuovo inzio alla vostra storia. In questo senso, penso che si fidi. Certo, gli è scomodo la casa liberata, ma non può obiettare. La casa libera gli toglie l'ultima scusa per non affrontare la situazione in cui si è cacciato. Da un lato deve vedere quale persona sei: ultra affidabile e ultra decisa, dall'altro deve decidere per sé. E infine, dovrete decidere per voi.
> 
> *Io penso che osscillerete per un po' fra separazione e unione, per poi ritrovarvi più uniti che prima. *arty:


previsione auspicabile se sarà la scelta migliore per mille


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me voleva dire che ha assoluta fiducia che tu farai tutto quello che è nelle tue possibilità, prima eventualmente di una rottura definitiva ma anche solo di chiedergli di andare via per un po'.
> Insomma che non hai usato dei pretesti ma delle motivazioni oneste.
> La cosa dei biscotti mi ha riempito di tenerezza, devo dire, come la frase a commentare il comportamento dell'altra.
> Tieni presente che, se effettivamente l'altra adesso è 'pesante', per lui credo sia un ulteriore motivo per sentirsi in difetto nei propri e nei tuoi confronti.
> Anche lui ce la sta mettendo tutta. Auguroni ragazzi.


Hai ragione, non credo che ci sia altro da vedere nella sua risposta, ma purtroppo il mio cervello si aggrappa ai particolari e li ingigantisce deformandoli. Forse sono rimasta spiazzata dall'assenza di incertezza o giri di parole a cui mi ha abituata in questi mesi. E dalla sorpresa sono passata all'arrovellamento.
Nonostante tutto, mi resta l'amaro in bocca.

Grazie per gli auguri e per le tue parole. 



farfalla ha detto:


> Io faccio il tifo per voi
> ammetto che lui mi fa una tenerezza infinita e spero davvero che riesca a dimostrarti quello che prova


Lo spero anch'io, sembra sincero. 
Grazie anche a te.



Minerva ha detto:


> perchè?


Perché...è una cosa confusa, una sensazione di fondo, è difficile da spiegare.
Non mi sono rivoluzionata dopo il tradimento, né decidendo di restare con lui dopo, sto affrontando tutto rimanendo me stessa. Mi addolora sapere che per un periodo il mio fo-co non abbia considerato il sostegno che ho provato a dargli, il mio essere diretta ed onesta, che abbia accantonato tutto per scegliere altro, mentre ora per lui la fiducia nei miei confronti sembra ai massimi livelli, inattaccabile, una certezza. Io non posso dire lo stesso, per niente, non ancora almeno.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si sta preparando per la botta che prima o poi capiterà: la discussione che metterà la fine o un nuovo inzio alla vostra storia. In questo senso, penso che si fidi. Certo, gli è scomodo la casa liberata, ma non può obiettare. La casa libera gli toglie l'ultima scusa per non affrontare la situazione in cui si è cacciato. Da un lato deve vedere quale persona sei: ultra affidabile e ultra decisa, dall'altro deve decidere per sé. E infine, dovrete decidere per voi.
> 
> Io penso che osscillerete per un po' fra separazione e unione, per poi ritrovarvi più uniti che prima. arty:


Credo che sia la prima volta che ti sbilanci tanto nelle tue previsioni, addirittura con un epilogo che ci vede ancora insieme. 
Riesco solo a dirti che la casa liberata mi sembra un tassello indispensabile per poter andare avanti.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non credo che ci sia altro da vedere nella sua risposta, ma purtroppo il mio cervello si aggrappa ai particolari e li ingigantisce deformandoli. Forse sono rimasta spiazzata dall'assenza di incertezza o giri di parole a cui mi ha abituata in questi mesi. E dalla sorpresa sono passata all'arrovellamento.
> Nonostante tutto, mi resta l'amaro in bocca.
> 
> Grazie per gli auguri e per le tue parole.
> ...


scusa, non avevo capito.ora mi è più chiaro, grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Credo che sia la prima volta che ti sbilanci tanto nelle tue previsioni, addirittura con un epilogo che ci vede ancora insieme.
> Riesco solo a dirti che la casa liberata mi sembra un tassello indispensabile per poter andare avanti.


io osservo e vedo che ti sei calmata ... e tuo compagno si è ripreso. siamo prossimi al :nuke:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non credo che ci sia altro da vedere nella sua risposta, ma purtroppo il mio cervello si aggrappa ai particolari e li ingigantisce deformandoli. Forse sono rimasta spiazzata dall'assenza di incertezza o giri di parole a cui mi ha abituata in questi mesi. E dalla sorpresa sono passata all'arrovellamento.
> Nonostante tutto, mi resta l'amaro in bocca.
> 
> Grazie per gli auguri e per le tue parole.
> ...


Ora sei meno diretta?
Non ce la fai più?
Ti blocchi per paura di essere pesante?
Lui può interpretare i tuoi comportamenti in modo diverso dal tuo sentire?


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mille, secondo me il tuo forse compagno deve trovare una soluzione definitiva. Deve parlare con lei dicendole chiaramente che non vuole avere nulla a che vedere con lei, di girare lontano e che sa di essere colpevole come lei della stronzata che hanno fatto. Dopo questa parte diplomatica se lei continuasse a fare la civettuola mi poccuperei solo di chiamarla "mignotta" o "succhia palle" davanti a tutti in maniera di deriderla, perchè dopo essere stato chiaro ci sarebbe solo la reazione alla sua mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti.

Mille, ho imparato che solo una cosa non puoi fare ad una donna, dirle che è mignotta davanti ad altri


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mille, secondo me il tuo forse compagno deve trovare una soluzione definitiva. Deve parlare con lei dicendole chiaramente che non vuole avere nulla a che vedere con lei, di girare lontano e che sa di essere colpevole come lei della stronzata che hanno fatto. Dopo questa parte diplomatica se lei continuasse a fare la civettuola mi poccuperei solo di chiamarla "mignotta" o "succhia palle" davanti a tutti in maniera di deriderla, perchè dopo essere stato chiaro ci sarebbe solo la reazione alla sua mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti.
> 
> Mille, ho imparato che* solo una cosa non puoi fare ad una donna, dirle che è mignotta davanti ad altri*


Effettivamente, se questi non lo sanno, potrebbe dare noia... ma dddai Dan!!!! ti devo mandare viveri? una salama, una zia, fammi sapere!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mille, secondo me il tuo forse compagno deve trovare una soluzione definitiva. Deve parlare con lei dicendole chiaramente che non vuole avere nulla a che vedere con lei, di girare lontano e che sa di essere colpevole come lei della stronzata che hanno fatto. Dopo questa parte diplomatica se lei continuasse a fare la civettuola mi poccuperei solo di chiamarla "mignotta" o "succhia palle" davanti a tutti in maniera di deriderla, perchè dopo essere stato chiaro ci sarebbe solo la reazione alla sua mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti.
> 
> Mille, ho imparato che solo una cosa non puoi fare ad una donna, dirle che è mignotta davanti ad altri


Ma hai idea tu:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Di quante donne:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vogliono la mia testa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
proprio perchè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi sono sbizzarrito in pubblico?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Effettivamente, se questi non lo sanno, potrebbe dare noia... ma dddai Dan!!!! ti devo mandare viveri? una salama, una zia, fammi sapere!


Eheheheh, ieri ho fatto un aperitivo con del buon salame e del grana nostro. Diciamo che per ora sto tenendo un tenore di vita alquanto elevato per sopravviere, poi mi abituerò =)


----------



## tesla (30 Gennaio 2013)

non posso credere che non si riesca a tener lontana questa tizia


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non posso credere che non si riesca a tener lontana questa tizia


Vai Tesla...
Il conte ti affida una mission

seducila e portala da me....


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai Tesla...
> Il conte ti affida una mission
> 
> seducila e portala da me....


Seducila e poi fate una cosa a 3!!!! Accidenti, ieri sera al risstorante c'era un canale musicale che era più gnocca television e dopo un video al limite del soft porn...hanno cambiato genere mettendo dei bambini che cantano, che cattivo gusto....i bambini che cantano :smile: (sto scherzando)


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora sei meno diretta?
> Non ce la fai più?
> Ti blocchi per paura di essere pesante?
> Lui può interpretare i tuoi comportamenti in modo diverso dal tuo sentire?



Ciao Brunetta.

Non sono meno diretta di prima, anzi è il contrario, ora riesco a rivolgermi al mio forse-compagno con maggiore naturalezza. Non devo più soppesare ogni parola per evitare di demolirlo o per paura che mi crolli davanti in lacrime, le barriere che ci separano si stanno abbassando una dopo l'altra e il dialogo tra noi sta migliorando. Poi, il fatto che ci sia ancora tanto su cui lavorare è un'altra storia.

Non saprei come rispondere alla tua ultima domanda. Credo di essere molto chiara e coerente con lui, ma non posso essere sicura delle sue percezioni, ecco.


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mille, secondo me il tuo forse compagno deve trovare una soluzione definitiva. Deve parlare con lei dicendole chiaramente che non vuole avere nulla a che vedere con lei, di girare lontano e che sa di essere colpevole come lei della stronzata che hanno fatto. Dopo questa parte diplomatica se lei continuasse a fare la civettuola mi poccuperei solo di chiamarla "mignotta" o "succhia palle" davanti a tutti in maniera di deriderla, perchè dopo essere stato chiaro ci sarebbe solo la reazione alla sua mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti.
> 
> Mille, ho imparato che solo una cosa non puoi fare ad una donna, dirle che è mignotta davanti ad altri


Daniele , abbiamo già scambiato qualche parola a riguardo. 
Sono d'accordo sul fatto che le debba parlare, ma non sui toni o sugli insulti, dopotutto nessuno l'ha obbligato a farla entrare nella sua vita. Io non le riservo nessun pensiero carino o parola dolce, ma direi che mi è concesso, lui al massimo può innervosirsi solo per il comportamento attuale di lei, non per ciò che è successo prima.


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non posso credere che non si riesca a tener lontana questa tizia


In realtà non mi stupisce, dipende solo da lui e purtroppo non è il ritratto della determinazione in questo momento.


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Daniele , abbiamo già scambiato qualche parola a riguardo.
> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che le debba parlare, ma non sui toni o sugli insulti, dopotutto nessuno l'ha obbligato a farla entrare nella sua vita. Io non le riservo nessun pensiero carino o parola dolce, ma direi che mi è concesso, lui al massimo può innervosirsi solo per il comportamento attuale di lei, non per ciò che è successo prima.


Lei adesso manca di rispetto a lui Mille, eccome se gli manca di rispetto. Prima era prima, ma ora vuole marcare il territorio quella cagna spisciante, e che cazzo, che vada a pisciare sull'uomo di un'altra per segnare il territorio.


----------



## tesla (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai Tesla...
> Il conte ti affida una mission
> 
> seducila e portala da me....


eccerto 



Daniele ha detto:


> Seducila e poi fate una cosa a 3!!!!


 non mi fare immaginare una cosa simile nemmeno per un secondo 




MillePensieri ha detto:


> In realtà non mi stupisce, dipende solo da lui e purtroppo non è il ritratto della determinazione in questo momento.


è una questione di rispetto verso di te.
dovrebbe fargli rabbia che lei si avvicini, proteggerti.
quest'uomo è senza palle ld:





Daniele ha detto:


> Lei adesso manca di rispetto a lui Mille, eccome se gli manca di rispetto. Prima era prima, ma ora vuole marcare il territorio quella cagna spisciante, e che cazzo, che vada a pisciare sull'uomo di un'altra per segnare il territorio.


per questa tizia non c'è gioco più interessante e viperino di questo, non mollerà facilmente.
a meno che :clava:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tesla i tuoi servigi saranno ben remunerati...no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> In realtà non mi stupisce, dipende solo da lui e purtroppo non è il ritratto della determinazione in questo momento.


Sì. Ma forse non ha voglia di condividere certe cose con lei, di renderla partecipe di quello che gli è successo e delle difficoltà che sta affrontando adesso... con il tuo appoggio, tra l'altro. Io considererei anche questo. Secondo me spera che si stanchi. Io, al primo segnale, avrei preso il largo. Purtroppo però ci sono quelle che non si stancano... non mi chiedere perchè.


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> [...]
> è una questione di rispetto verso di te.
> dovrebbe fargli rabbia che lei si avvicini, proteggerti.
> quest'uomo è senza palle ld:


In effetti mi toglierebbe un bel peso di dosso e farebbe bene soprattutto a lui, a meno che non abbia intenzione di abbassare lo sguardo di fronte a lei per l'eternità. 



tesla ha detto:


> per questa tizia non c'è gioco più interessante e viperino di questo, non mollerà facilmente.
> a meno che :clava:


Guarda, rispondo qui anche a Daniele, non mi illudo che un confronto tra loro due possa essere risolutivo.
Mi auguro che il mio lui si fortifichi abbastanza da darle la giusta considerazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2013)

un'idea ci avrei, ma sarebbe abbastanza insolito e forse non senza conseguenze ... ma per queste c'è poi Conte che non vede l'ora ... :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> un'idea ci avrei, ma sarebbe abbastanza insolito e forse non senza conseguenze ... ma per queste c'è poi Conte che non vede l'ora ... :rotfl:


Sentiamo, in genere i tuoi commenti mi fanno riflettere, se invece sarà una cavolata ci riderò su.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sentiamo, in genere i tuoi commenti mi fanno riflettere, se invece sarà una cavolata ci riderò su.


potrei scrivere una letterina di quelle famose e mandargliela in ufficio, così si rende conto che qualcuno da un paese "molto molto lontano" la osserva e forse le darà abbastanza fastidio per lasciar perdere. comunque sarebbe sul filone della mignotta


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta.
> 
> Non sono meno diretta di prima, anzi è il contrario, ora riesco a rivolgermi al mio forse-compagno con maggiore naturalezza. Non devo più soppesare ogni parola per evitare di demolirlo o per paura che mi crolli davanti in lacrime, le barriere che ci separano si stanno abbassando una dopo l'altra e il dialogo tra noi sta migliorando. Poi, il fatto che ci sia ancora tanto su cui lavorare è un'altra storia.
> 
> Non saprei come rispondere alla tua ultima domanda. Credo di essere molto chiara e coerente con lui, ma non posso essere sicura delle sue percezioni, ecco.


Se sei diretta, se non è diventato sordo capisce :smile:


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> potrei scrivere una letterina di quelle famose e mandargliela in ufficio, così si rende conto che qualcuno da un paese "molto molto lontano" la osserva e forse le darà abbastanza fastidio per lasciar perdere. comunque sarebbe sul filone della mignotta


Secondo me è una buona idea, perchè secondo me la tizia non fa evolvere il tuo compagno come dovrebbe e lo rallenta nella sua impresa di marcare il territorio.
Come ho detto è come un cane che spisciazza per segnare il terrritorio (cane femmina = cagna), deve essere la sua natura, ma penso che la razionalità potrebbe fermarla. Poi il tuo compagno quando sarà determinato potrà parlarle, ma allo stato attuale lei è un danno ed i danni vanno evitati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> potrei scrivere una letterina di quelle famose e mandargliela in ufficio, così si rende conto che qualcuno da un paese "molto molto lontano" la osserva e forse le darà abbastanza fastidio per lasciar perdere. comunque sarebbe sul filone della mignotta


accidenti! Mille comunque merita tanto affetto


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> potrei scrivere una letterina di quelle famose e mandargliela in ufficio, così si rende conto che qualcuno da un paese "molto molto lontano" la osserva e forse le darà abbastanza fastidio per lasciar perdere. comunque sarebbe sul filone della mignotta


Però! Al suo posto ne sarei sicuramente sorpresa!


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> [...] secondo me la tizia non fa evolvere il tuo compagno come dovrebbe e lo rallenta nella sua impresa di marcare il territorio.
> [...]


Si, lo penso anch'io. Se lui potesse vivere le ore di lavoro con maggiore tranquillità la sua ripresa ne beneficerebbe, ma all'altra evidentemente non importa e continua a giocarci. Peccato che per ora un trasferimento sia da escludere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Però! Al suo posto ne sarei sicuramente sorpresa!


Grazie alla disponibilità di Conte sarebbe possibile darle della mignotta (senza mai dirlo apertamente, ovvio) e quindi proporlo come diversivo, se proprio non riesce a liberarsi dall'idea di doversi fare tutti i salsicciotti a sua portata. La chiamerei Alfabeta e mi presenterei come "l'Alieno", lontano osservatore di un'altra galassia 

Effettivamente, questa lettera la devo scrivere comunque :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, lo penso anch'io. Se lui potesse vivere le ore di lavoro con maggiore tranquillità la sua ripresa ne beneficerebbe, ma all'altra evidentemente non importa e continua a giocarci. Peccato che per ora un trasferimento sia da escludere.


Mille, non è il tuo compagno che deve trasferirsi, è lei che deve smetterla, punto. Secondo me lei va stoppata in maniera quasi brutale, per facilitare la ripresa del tuo compagno che secondo me ripreso avrà le forze per mandare la mignotta a quel paese, perchè scusami, quando lui penserà che in un momento di crisi lei lo tomentava, si incazzerà come una belva, almeno lo spero.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Grazie alla disponibilità di Conte sarebbe possibile darle della mignotta (senza mai dirlo apertamente, ovvio) e quindi proporlo come diversivo, se proprio non riesce a liberarsi dall'idea di doversi fare tutti i salsicciotti a sua portata. La chiamerei Alfabeta e mi presenterei come "l'Alieno", lontano osservatore di un'altra galassia
> 
> Effettivamente, questa lettera la devo scrivere comunque :rotfl:


----------



## tesla (31 Gennaio 2013)

Una lettera! per un attimo mi sono immaginata una squadra di incursori composta da quibbel e daniele che le atterravano nel parcheggio davanti all'auto :kick:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Una lettera! per un attimo mi sono immaginata una squadra di incursori composta da quibbel e daniele che le atterravano nel parcheggio davanti all'auto :kick:


le dimostrazioni di forza fisica sono tipiche di coloro che per un motivo o l'altro non sono riusciti a fare chiarezza, e dove la controparte ha deciso di non ascoltare. in tutti gli altri casi, una lettera funziona.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Funziona che il marito di Mille dica "Voglio vivere la vita con mia moglie e non voglio che tu continui ad avvicinarti a me in alcun modo che non sia strettamente professionale neanche per un caffè".


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> le dimostrazioni di forza fisica sono tipiche di coloro che per un motivo o l'altro non sono riusciti a fare chiarezza, e dove la controparte ha deciso di non ascoltare. in tutti gli altri casi, una lettera funziona.


Poi mi si chiede perchè voglio pestare a sangue Serena e tu hai risposto alla domanda perfettamente!!

Grazie.


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Funziona che il marito di Mille dica "Voglio vivere la vita con mia moglie e non voglio che tu continui ad avvicinarti a me in alcun modo che non sia strettamente professionale neanche per un caffè".


Non siamo sposati, ma hai reso l'idea. 

:amici:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non siamo sposati, ma hai reso l'idea.
> 
> :amici:


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Funziona che il marito di Mille dica "Voglio vivere la vita con mia moglie e non voglio che tu continui ad avvicinarti a me in alcun modo che non sia strettamente professionale neanche per un caffè".


Probabilmente lo farà quando riuscirà a dire la frase con voce ferma. E comunque non sono sicurissima che funzioni neppure in quel caso, ti ricordo che l'apparato uditivo delle facocere è difettoso.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

l'impressione è sempre quella soffocante di una mille che potrebbe andare a diecimila mentre le tocca rimanere a 100


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Probabilmente lo farà quando riuscirà a dire la frase con voce ferma. E comunque non sono sicurissima che funzioni neppure in quel caso, ti ricordo che l'apparato uditivo delle facocere è difettoso.


Nessuna insiste se le si dice chiaramente che l'uomo verso il quale rivolge le sue attenzioni ama la compagna e non vuole perdere tempo con un'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuna insiste se le si dice chiaramente che l'uomo verso il quale rivolge le sue attenzioni ama la compagna e non vuole perdere tempo con un'altra.


Però succede pure questo:
Lei non demorde e anzi si accanisce vieppiù.
Anzi proprio il fatto che egli "sia l'uomo di un'altra"
La aizza ancor di più.
( E non ho mai capito perchè proprio dopo che mi sono sposato due che mi hanno sempre dato il due di picche sono venute a fare la piaccione)

Lui, il mona, si dice...
Facciamola contenta che magari poi la pianta.

E lì il malcapitato si fotte.

L'unica tecnica vincente è dirle: senti carina tu mi stai sui maroni e non mi piaci, e poi darsi alla fuga.

Perchè lei ti scaraventerà il mondo addosso.

Gli uomini incassano meglio il due di picche.

Molte donne lo prendono o come un imprevisto o come un affronto personale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però succede pure questo:
> Lei non demorde e anzi si accanisce vieppiù.
> Anzi proprio il fatto che egli "sia l'uomo di un'altra"
> La aizza ancor di più.
> ...


perché ci sono abituati.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché ci sono abituati.


Non so...
Imparano presto che fa parte del gioco no?

Ma conosco nelle mie carni, le attenzioni di una donna che non ti piace...

Veramente eh? Non sai proprio dove scappare...

Porco can...sei lì al bar seduto che leggi un quotidiano...e arriva lei...e ti mette una mano sul giornale....alzi gli occhi...e ti senti un ma ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....vieni sempre quiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?

No, non ci vengo mai...
Ma allora in che bar vai?
In quello delle battone.
Ma sei sempre così scortese?
No, peggio.
Ma sai che.................( 100 quintali di parole a raffica)...
Bon ciao devo andare...
Ma noooooooooo...aspetta...
Ma dove vai?
Ma che te frega di dove vado...
Ti accompagno?
Ma per piacereeeeeeeeeeeee...

E vanti vanti vanti...

Poi le dici mollami che sono sposato e non voglio casini con mia moglie.
Risposta minacciosa: " Stai dicendo che non ti piaccio?"

e vanti vanti vanti....

Ma ho comunque trovato un alibi inattaccabile...

La scenetta disperata.
E dico...ti devo confidare una cosa, ma non dirla a nessuno, io ehm...sono impotente.

Niente eh?
Allora ti risponde che è perchè ho avuto brutte esperienze con le donne, e che invece con lei tirerebbe...


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta, una facocera non demorde mai!


----------



## tesla (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E vanti vanti vanti...
> 
> ...



ma Conte in che bar vai? oppure sei Tom Cruise e non ce l'hai mai detto!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma Conte in che bar vai? oppure sei Tom Cruise e non ce l'hai mai detto!


Allora andavo in quello delle signore bene del paese...
Poi mi sono spostato in quello degli ubriaconi, giocatori e bestemadori...

E là sto da papa...

No...non sono Tom Cruise...anzi...

Ma se tu hai certe virtù nascoste...e una deficente parla in giro...

sei finito...no?

Fondamentalmente sono un timido
e ho una fifa boia delle femmine...capisci?


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però succede pure questo:
> Lei non demorde e anzi si accanisce vieppiù.
> Anzi proprio il fatto che egli "sia l'uomo di un'altra"
> La aizza ancor di più.
> [...]





Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, una facocera non demorde mai!


Un film horror in pratica.  XD


----------



## tesla (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente sono un timido
> e ho una fifa boia delle femmine...capisci?



:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un film horror in pratica.  XD


Un thriller. Io con gli horror mi rilasso perchè quello che vedo secondo me non è ipotizzabile nella realtà. Ma tranquilla... noi siamo le nostre azioni, alla fine si tirano le somme.


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il mio forse-compagno ha esaurito le energie positive che ancora gli erano rimaste addosso, dopo qualche giorno in ufficio si è spento lentamente, inciampando nell'ennesima fase calante. Non poteva andare altrimenti, è apparso sempre più stanco e stressato, troppo teso per poter mantenere la calma conquistata a fatica durante la settimana precedente. Eppure i suoi responsabili gli hanno dato anche una bella notizia riguardante il lavoro, è evidente che si stia impegnando sul serio, nonostante l'altra e le vagonate di afflizione che trascina fino a casa, ma ha accolto la novità solo con un po' di spaesamento, il vortice tempestoso nella sua testa non gli ha concesso neppure un tiepido entusiasmo.

Senza troppo clamore, sono tornati gli abituali sbalzi d'umore di un fo-co piuttosto provato, le serate pensierose sul divano, gli attacchi di loquacità e quelli di mutismo, tutto insieme, per mia somma gioia.
Però...dopo la nostra ultima discussione ha davvero provato a non farmi pesare questo suo momento negativo, non è diventato intangibile e ha cominciato a rimettersi in piedi solo con le proprie forze, un'impresa titanica che gli sta riuscendo solo in parte. Sono contenta che non mi abbia usata di nuovo come valvola di sfogo, credo che mostrarmi un po' più fragile sia servito a smuovere il mio lui, meno "botte di ferro" mi dicevate qualche tempo fa, e in effetti sono stata trattata con maggiore delicatezza.

Che dire...non sono stati dei giorni da incorniciare, forse dovrei concentrarmi sulle piccole novità positive che ho potuto notare, ma tutto il resto è troppo stancante per poter essere messo in secondo piano e non ho più lo slancio ottimista dei primi tempi.
Almeno tra ieri ed oggi ha recuperato abbastanza coraggio per salutarmi con un lungo abbraccio pieno di carezze e tornare alla scrivania senza un'espressione da crisalide in pena. Anche se, poco prima di pranzo, mi ha telefonata per un po' di balbettii affettuosi e mi è sembrato che cercasse una boccata d'ossigeno per distrarsi dall'ennesimo assalto suino. Più tardi vedrà lo psico, avranno di che parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il mio forse-compagno ha esaurito le energie positive che ancora gli erano rimaste addosso, dopo qualche giorno in ufficio si è spento lentamente, inciampando nell'ennesima fase calante. Non poteva andare altrimenti, è apparso sempre più stanco e stressato, troppo teso per poter mantenere la calma conquistata a fatica durante la settimana precedente. Eppure i suoi responsabili gli hanno dato anche una bella notizia riguardante il lavoro, è evidente che si stia impegnando sul serio, nonostante l'altra e le vagonate di afflizione che trascina fino a casa, ma ha accolto la novità solo con un po' di spaesamento, il vortice tempestoso nella sua testa non gli ha concesso neppure un tiepido entusiasmo.
> 
> Senza troppo clamore, sono tornati gli abituali sbalzi d'umore di un fo-co piuttosto provato, le serate pensierose sul divano, gli attacchi di loquacità e quelli di mutismo, tutto insieme, per mia somma gioia.
> Però...dopo la nostra ultima discussione ha davvero provato a non farmi pesare questo suo momento negativo, non è diventato intangibile e ha cominciato a rimettersi in piedi solo con le proprie forze, un'impresa titanica che gli sta riuscendo solo in parte. Sono contenta che non mi abbia usata di nuovo come valvola di sfogo, credo che mostrarmi un po' più fragile sia servito a smuovere il mio lui, meno "botte di ferro" mi dicevate qualche tempo fa, e in effetti sono stata trattata con maggiore delicatezza.
> ...


Ogni post mi convince di due cose: uno che il tradimento è stato un sintomo e non la causa del suo malessere, due che vederti forte non lo aiuta. Sii forte senza farglielo vedere


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni post mi convince di due cose: uno che il tradimento è stato un sintomo e non la causa del suo malessere, due che vederti forte non lo aiuta. *Sii forte senza farglielo vedere*


Difficile, non sempre possibile, devo ancora capire bene come fare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Difficile, non sempre possibile, devo ancora capire bene come fare.


 Forte per andare avanti (perché è quello che vuoi) mostrandogli che hai fragilità e bisogno di lui.


----------



## tesla (12 Febbraio 2013)

se lo porti fuori nel week end, magari a far foto o camminare che succede?
sta meglio, è sereno, è felice, ti da qualcosa?


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> se lo porti fuori nel week end, magari a far foto o camminare che succede?
> sta meglio, è sereno, è felice, ti da qualcosa?


Dipende da come arriva al we...se sta bene, riesce a godersi i momenti passati con me, è partecipe e persino propositivo, mentre prima tremava se solo lo sfioravo e capitava di interrompere una pedalata per una sua lunga crisi di pianto. Ora invece, anche se la cosa è limitata a queste parentesi, mi sembra davvero felice.
Insomma, è impacciato, ma non si sente più sotto pressione come qualche mese fa. 
Se ripenso all'ultima giornata passata insieme in montagna mi viene solo da sorridere, ho provato un senso di leggerezza che mi fatto stare meglio e l'ho sentito vicino.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dipende da come arriva al we...se sta bene, riesce a godersi i momenti passati con me, è partecipe e persino propositivo, mentre prima tremava se solo lo sfioravo e capitava di interrompere una pedalata per una sua lunga crisi di pianto. Ora invece, anche se la cosa è limitata a queste parentesi, mi sembra davvero felice.
> Insomma, è impacciato, ma non si sente più sotto pressione come qualche mese fa.
> *Se ripenso all'ultima giornata passata insieme in montagna mi viene solo da sorridere, ho provato un senso di leggerezza che mi fatto stare meglio e l'ho sentito vicino*.


:angeletto:


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dipende da come arriva al we...se sta bene, riesce a godersi i momenti passati con me, è partecipe e persino propositivo, mentre prima tremava se solo lo sfioravo e capitava di interrompere una pedalata per una sua lunga crisi di pianto. Ora invece, anche se la cosa è limitata a queste parentesi, mi sembra davvero felice.
> Insomma, è impacciato, ma non si sente più sotto pressione come qualche mese fa.
> Se ripenso all'ultima giornata passata insieme in montagna mi viene solo da sorridere, ho provato un senso di leggerezza che mi fatto stare meglio e l'ho sentito vicino.


Infilagli in mano un blocco notes e una biro...mandalo nel posto che preferisce lui, in bicicletta, a piedi, in auto, l'importante è che sia sicuramente da solo, e che il posto sia quello che piace a lui...ciascuno di noi ha luoghi che fanno scattare determinate sensazioni emotive ben precise e misteriose...digli di scrivere tutto quello che ha nella mente, riguardo a quanto gli/vi è capitato...potranno essere trenta o quaranta pagine e magari un pomeriggio intero.
Digli di non mentirsi da solo e scrivere, scrivere, scrivere...tutto!
Quando avrà finito, che se lo rilegga pure e poi decida, subito, lì, se mettere da parte quei fogli di carta, dove e come vorrà lui, fosse anche una cassetta di sicurezza in banca, senza farlo sapere a nessuno oppure che li bruci sul momento...è indifferente la cosa, l'importante è che faccia quello che ti ho spiegato cioè che scriva Non dovrà rendere conto a nessuno, sopratutto a te e tantomeno al psicanalista, di cui ho pochissima stima, io.
Per esperienza vissuta.

Così facendo dovrà tirare fuori da solo tutto quello che lo ingombra emotivamente e non dovrà dirlo a nessuno se non a sè stesso.
Se riuscirai a convincerlo e sopratutto se lui riuscirà a farlo, dovresti notare da sola i risultati, e che risultati!
In fin dei conti costa la spesa di un blocco e una biro...il sottoscritto ha scritto per cinque ore e mezza, seduto sulla riva di un fiume...QUEL fiume, QUELLA riva e QUEL particolare albero appoggiato dietro...doveva essere un riepilogo perchè non capivo più niente e mi stavo facendo male da solo.
Alla fine ho letto, riletto e improvvisamente, mi si è aperto tutto davanti...ho preso un fiammifero e ho bruciato il mezzo notes scritto, foglio per foglio...sono passati circa trent'anni, da allora e non ho più dovuto scrivere nulla...la persona che ne è stata causa, ormai è morta e sepolta...aveva 90 anni nel 2010, dolce e affettuosa con me, come ognuna suo pari...

Era mia madre...

E sopratutto non considerare queste righe il consiglio di uno stupido...se chiederai al tuo analista, ti dirà che non serve a nulla, naturalmente...e sarà risposta logica, gli toglie lavoro così facendo   :smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Infilagli in mano un blocco notes e una biro...mandalo nel posto che preferisce lui, in bicicletta, a piedi, in auto, l'importante è che sia sicuramente da solo, e che il posto sia quello che piace a lui...ciascuno di noi ha luoghi che fanno scattare determinate sensazioni emotive ben precise e misteriose...digli di scrivere tutto quello che ha nella mente, riguardo a quanto gli/vi è capitato...potranno essere trenta o quaranta pagine e magari un pomeriggio intero.
> Digli di non mentirsi da solo e scrivere, scrivere, scrivere...tutto!
> Quando avrà finito, che se lo rilegga pure e poi decida, subito, lì, se mettere da parte quei fogli di carta, dove e come vorrà lui, fosse anche una cassetta di sicurezza in banca, senza farlo sapere a nessuno oppure che li bruci sul momento...è indifferente la cosa, l'importante è che faccia quello che ti ho spiegato cioè che scriva Non dovrà rendere conto a nessuno, sopratutto a te e tantomeno al psicanalista, di cui ho pochissima stima, io.
> Per esperienza vissuta.
> ...


penso che suo analista gli abbia già dato il blocchetto


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> penso che suo analista gli abbia già dato il blocchetto


Sicuramente questo è parte del problema...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Infilagli in mano un blocco notes e una biro...mandalo nel posto che preferisce lui, in bicicletta, a piedi, in auto, l'importante è che sia sicuramente da solo, e che il posto sia quello che piace a lui...ciascuno di noi ha luoghi che fanno scattare determinate sensazioni emotive ben precise e misteriose...digli di scrivere tutto quello che ha nella mente, riguardo a quanto gli/vi è capitato...potranno essere trenta o quaranta pagine e magari un pomeriggio intero.
> Digli di non mentirsi da solo e scrivere, scrivere, scrivere...tutto!
> Quando avrà finito, che se lo rilegga pure e poi decida, subito, lì, se mettere da parte quei fogli di carta, dove e come vorrà lui, fosse anche una cassetta di sicurezza in banca, senza farlo sapere a nessuno oppure che li bruci sul momento...è indifferente la cosa, l'importante è che faccia quello che ti ho spiegato cioè che scriva Non dovrà rendere conto a nessuno, sopratutto a te e tantomeno al psicanalista, di cui ho pochissima stima, io.
> Per esperienza vissuta.
> ...


Uhmm... leggendoti mi sono detto porca paletta!!  che belle parole, che bel consiglio. Mentre leggevo pensavo, alla fine sarebbe bello bruciare tutto, e tutto deve tenersi dentro, poi lo hai scritto tu.
Alla fine ho letto tutto, mi è rimasto un dubbio però, può una persona depressa fare ciò ed uscirne migliorato?

Mi sono domandato questo perchè una persona che sta male spesso cerca di farsi del male.

Forse è meglio si metta nelle mani di un professionista, cosa che già fa. Ripeto forse.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm... leggendoti mi sono detto porca paletta!!  che belle parole, che bel consiglio. Mentre leggevo pensavo, alla fine sarebbe bello bruciare tutto, e tutto deve tenersi dentro, poi lo hai scritto tu.
> Alla fine ho letto tutto, mi è rimasto un dubbio però, può una persona depressa fare ciò ed uscirne migliorato?
> 
> Mi sono domandato questo perchè una persona che sta male spesso cerca di farsi del male.
> ...


Gli Indiani Americani dicono: "Se non smetti di star male, dopo il quarto giorno lo Spirito di da una ragione extra per starci anche peggio".

E' un invito a vedere le cose dal lato positivo e abbandonare il male che ci abbatte. Non possiamo sfuggire tutti i mali, ma c'è chi ci sguazza dentro, perché è vantaggioso.

Io penso che il forse-compagno appartiene a questa categoria, ma l'insistenza di MillePensieri verso mete diverse mostra gli effetti. Il punto però è che se dovesse avere una "ricaduta", ossia trovare nuovi spunti per sfruttare al massimo la sua apparente debolezza, tutto questo dolore e dispiacere è destinato a riaffiorare e non solo distrugge la propria, ma anche l'altrui voglia di procedere.

C'è però il fatto che non si ringiovanisce facilmente, e mentre consuma se stesso e MillePensieri, entrambi invecchiano e alla fine si è consumato il tempo, che altrimenti avrebbe permesso di prendere altre vie. Cioè per me è ammirevole che MP si dedica al suo ragazzo come se non avesse nulla da perdere, ma se non dovesse funzionare, a rimetterci è solo lei ... perché lui si è già tratto in salvo tutto il tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gli Indiani Americani dicono: "Se non smetti di star male, dopo il quarto giorno lo Spirito di da una ragione extra per starci anche peggio".
> 
> E' un invito a vedere le cose dal lato positivo e abbandonare il male che ci abbatte. Non possiamo sfuggire tutti i mali, ma c'è chi ci sguazza dentro, perché è vantaggioso.
> 
> ...


Al solito tuo, sei perfetto. Sempre pronto a scrivere nella maniera giusta quello che vorrei scrivere io, e mi tocca filosofeggiare perchè non so ben esprimere pochi concetti in poche righe.


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm... leggendoti mi sono detto porca paletta!!  che belle parole, che bel consiglio. Mentre leggevo pensavo, alla fine sarebbe bello bruciare tutto, e tutto deve tenersi dentro, poi lo hai scritto tu.
> Alla fine ho letto tutto, mi è rimasto un dubbio però, può una persona depressa fare ciò ed uscirne migliorato?
> 
> Mi sono domandato questo perchè una persona che sta male spesso cerca di farsi del male.
> ...


Sicuramente sì, se attua la cosa con decisione e voglia di risolvere...il carattere personale conta molto...io non sono debole e quindi nei problemi ci entro a testa bassa...o io o il problema, non ho vie di mezzo.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> [...]
> E sopratutto non considerare queste righe il consiglio di uno stupido...se chiederai al tuo analista, ti dirà che non serve a nulla, naturalmente...e sarà risposta logica, gli toglie lavoro così facendo   :smile:


Ma no, figurati, dai tuoi primi interventi mi sembri un utente con cui vale la pena confrontarsi, altro che stupido.

Il mio forse-compagno scrive, scrive tantissimo. È stato proprio lo psicoterapeuta ad incoraggiarlo, non solo in funzione delle sedute, ma anche soltanto per dargli modo di sfogarsi e riflettere da solo, senza l'obbligo di condividere tutte le parole che mette su carta. Dopo tutti questi mesi è andato ben oltre un blocchetto, superata la titubanza iniziale ha consumato pagine su pagine, riempiendole di appunti. Prima ne sentiva il bisogno viscerale, si isolava, magari andava lontano da casa in bici e tornava dopo qualche ora con gli occhi arrossati, ma più leggero.
Ora invece passa più tempo tra un'annotazione e l'altra, magari solo poche righe buttate giù in salotto prima di cena, non è più prosciugato fisicamente e mentalmente da questo gesto, sono diventati rari gli episodi di "febbre da scrittura", coincidono con i suoi picchi depressivi in genere.



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> penso che suo analista gli abbia già dato il blocchetto





barabba ha detto:


> Sicuramente questo è parte del problema...


Forse ho capito male, ma non sono d'accordo. Il mio lui non sembra più avere le basi per riprendersi con un processo di autocritica e riflessione solitaria, dubito che avrebbe fatto molti progressi senza la terapia. 
Dopotutto siamo arrivati a questo punto perché ha nascosto anche a se stesso una situazione di disagio, scegliendo un modo sbagliato per affrontarla e andando incontro ad un collasso quasi totale di ciò che era. 
Comunque non lo sto giustificando, mi ha ferita e costretta a prendere atto del suo disastro, è una cosa terribile.

Sono situazioni troppo diverse, tu hai dimostrato di avere forza e lucidità, lui solo tanti problemi irrisolti e negati per troppo tempo.


----------



## tesla (19 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Gli Indiani Americani dicono: "Se non smetti di star male, dopo il quarto giorno lo Spirito di da una ragione extra per starci anche peggio".
> 
> .


bellissima :up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Sicuramente sì, se attua la cosa con decisione e voglia di risolvere...il carattere personale conta molto...io non sono debole e quindi nei problemi ci entro a testa bassa...o io o il problema, non ho vie di mezzo.


La penso come te, e ne prendo atto conoscendomi e per come ho affrontato la vita. Ma per fortuna non siamo tutti uguali. 

Da quando ti ho letto hai detto cose bellissime, soltanto due mi sono sembrate stonate, la prima dove scrivi che sai difenderti, la seconda adesso dove dici che entri nei problemi a testa bassa e non hai vie di mezzo, tutto sembra normale nella tua esposizione, ma queste due note stonate in una persona che sembra matura, almeno di età, per me hanno appunto stonato. Che poi probabilmente sono lo specchio di un tuo carattere e magari non sono stonate.


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso come te, e ne prendo atto conoscendomi e per come ho affrontato la vita. Ma per fortuna non siamo tutti uguali.
> 
> Da quando ti ho letto hai detto cose bellissime, soltanto due mi sono sembrate stonate, la prima dove scrivi che sai difenderti, la seconda adesso dove dici che entri nei problemi a testa bassa e non hai vie di mezzo, tutto sembra normale nella tua esposizione, ma queste due note stonate in una persona che sembra matura, almeno di età, per me hanno appunto stonato. Che poi probabilmente sono lo specchio di un tuo carattere e magari non sono stonate.


Può essere che io non riesca a seguirti...quale è il motivo che stona nel dire che mi so difendere? Potrebbe essere stonato se io, per difendermi, attaccassi, sempre e solamente ma, di solito, io mi difendo dopo aver visto di quale attacco sono obbiettivo...e il testa bassa fa parte del mio modo caratteriale...non obbligatoriamente devo essere uniformato nei comportamenti che di solito sono stabiliti a priori da altri...io non sono un conformista, in nessuna delle mie esternazioni. Quando lo faccio è perchè sto puntando ad un risultato che interessa me e va a svantaggio di altri, quindi divento opportunista, naturalmente riferito al solo campo lavorativo, mentre per quello affettivo non conosco altri modi, io, o voglio bene, oppure odio, escludendo l'indifferenza di cui gode chi non mi interessa...

La difesa deriva dall'avere avuto troppe offese, ingiuste o meno, mentre la mancanza di vie di mezzo è caratteriale...io sono un sincero, senza se e senza ma, perciò...


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma no, figurati, dai tuoi primi interventi mi sembri un utente con cui vale la pena confrontarsi, altro che stupido.
> 
> Il mio forse-compagno scrive, scrive tantissimo. È stato proprio lo psicoterapeuta ad incoraggiarlo, non solo in funzione delle sedute, ma anche soltanto per dargli modo di sfogarsi e riflettere da solo, senza l'obbligo di condividere tutte le parole che mette su carta. Dopo tutti questi mesi è andato ben oltre un blocchetto, superata la titubanza iniziale ha consumato pagine su pagine, riempiendole di appunti. Prima ne sentiva il bisogno viscerale, si isolava, magari andava lontano da casa in bici e tornava dopo qualche ora con gli occhi arrossati, ma più leggero.
> Ora invece passa più tempo tra un'annotazione e l'altra, magari solo poche righe buttate giù in salotto prima di cena, non è più prosciugato fisicamente e mentalmente da questo gesto, sono diventati rari gli episodi di "febbre da scrittura", coincidono con i suoi picchi depressivi in genere.
> ...


Nel mio caso ho fatto capire a mia moglie che stavo combattendo, veramente, per riportarmela a casa....affrontare il rivale de visu e con una ben determinata decisione, al punto di vederlo glissare fisicamente, significa che io ti rivoglio ed è lui a dovere dimostare che la vuole più di me e non per una scopata...tu hai fatto questo e lo hai fatto capire a tuo marito o gli stai solo accanto e magari ne hai compassione? Non sarebbe utile, credo, questo....


----------



## Innominata (19 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male, ma non sono d'accordo. Il mio lui non sembra più avere le basi per riprendersi con un processo di autocritica e riflessione solitaria, dubito che avrebbe fatto molti progressi senza la terapia.
> Dopotutto siamo arrivati a questo punto perché ha nascosto anche a se stesso una situazione di disagio, scegliendo un modo sbagliato per affrontarla e andando incontro ad un collasso quasi totale di ciò che era.
> Comunque non lo sto giustificando, mi ha ferita e costretta a prendere atto del suo disastro, è una cosa terribile.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Può essere che io non riesca a seguirti...quale è il motivo che stona nel dire che mi so difendere? Potrebbe essere stonato se io, per difendermi, attaccassi, sempre e solamente ma, di solito, io mi difendo dopo aver visto di quale attacco sono obbiettivo...e il testa bassa fa parte del mio modo caratteriale...non obbligatoriamente devo essere uniformato nei comportamenti che di solito sono stabiliti a priori da altri...io non sono un conformista, in nessuna delle mie esternazioni. Quando lo faccio è perchè sto puntando ad un risultato che interessa me e va a svantaggio di altri, quindi divento opportunista, naturalmente riferito al solo campo lavorativo, mentre per quello affettivo non conosco altri modi, io, o voglio bene, oppure odio, escludendo l'indifferenza di cui gode chi non mi interessa...
> 
> La difesa deriva dall'avere avuto troppe offese, ingiuste o meno, mentre la mancanza di vie di mezzo è caratteriale...io sono un sincero, senza se e senza ma, perciò...



Scrivendoti prendo l'opportunità di dare una stoccata a chi di dovere, e leggendomi capirà

Accetto la tua risposta, mi sta bene e non continuo in un dialogo che mi piaceva, in questa maniera mi uniformo a quello che vorrebbe qualcuno/a. 

Non farci caso barabba, spesso capirmi è difficile. Ma sta tutto nella mia maniera di esprimermi ed in quelli che scordano ciò che scrivono. 

PS.  mi uniformo stavolta eh!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivendoti prendo l'opportunità di dare una stoccata a chi di dovere, e leggendomi capirà
> 
> Accetto la tua risposta, mi sta bene e non continuo in un dialogo che mi piaceva, in questa maniera mi uniformo a quello che vorrebbe qualcuno/a.
> 
> ...


Però ti do una dritta...se permetti...
Quando vedi che capiscono fischi per fiaschi...
tu non sprecare na montagna di energia per dire fiaschi...

Eì molto più divertente portare avanti allora il discorso sui fischi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tanto se leggi bene...
e non stai attento...

sallo

sono già qui a dirti quello che hai nel cervello eh?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ti do una dritta...se permetti...
> Quando vedi che capiscono fischi per fiaschi...
> tu non sprecare na montagna di energia per dire fiaschi...
> 
> ...



Cioè non devo essere Ultimo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè non devo essere Ultimo.


Tu devi sempre essere
quello che loro decidono
no?

Sono loro le registe no?

Non mi vedi?
Adesso sono subdolo e cafonissimo no?

E non mi dicono più niente no?
Ma si dicono

Visto conte che avevamo ragione sul tuo conto?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu devi sempre essere
> quello che loro decidono
> no?
> 
> ...



Minchia papà!! mi sembri davvero Ultimo!! porca paletta io però ti capisco!

Però mi spieghi una cosa, dico lo scrivo per quieto vivere senza voler innescare polemiche oppure far notare qualcosa che hai scritto. Perchè scrivi soltanto al mondo femminile?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia papà!! mi sembri davvero Ultimo!! porca paletta io però ti capisco!
> 
> Però mi spieghi una cosa, dico lo scrivo per quieto vivere senza voler innescare polemiche oppure far notare qualcosa che hai scritto. Perchè scrivi soltanto al mondo femminile?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Perchè quello maschile 
non tiene certi problemi
almeno fino a quando
non diviene
servo 
di quello femminile no?

A quel punto
un uomo 
viene tirato scemo

e capisce
che è cento volte meglio
andare a pescare spigole

almeno nel silenzio
riposa i timpani infiammati no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè quello maschile
> non tiene certi problemi
> almeno fino a quando
> non diviene
> ...


 Questa la faccio leggere a mia moglie!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa la faccio leggere a mia moglie!!!


Ma lei lo sa
sai

che vai a pescare 

per fare riposare i timpani no?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lei lo sa
> sai
> 
> che vai a pescare
> ...


Si che lo sa. Solo che troppo spesso mi dice, Clà vengo anch'io!

Ecco ora potrò fargli leggere il parere comune, di un'altra persona.:carneval:


Però conte mi sorge il dubbio che voglia venire per controllarmi... uhmm uhm.... uhm......


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si che lo sa. Solo che troppo spesso mi dice, Clà vengo anch'io!
> 
> Ecco ora potrò fargli leggere il parere comune, di un'altra persona.:carneval:
> 
> ...


Immagino...
Anche lei ha subito certe modificazioni no?
Ed è il prezzo da pagare per aver osato certe cose.

Ce lo siamo detti tante volte.
Nulla sarà più come prima.

Vedi mio caro...
Lei sa di non essere stata capace di essere completamente fedele.

E ora sa che anche le altre donne
hanno certe difficoltà.

No?

E non si sa mai

chi incontriamo noi uomini
nei nostri giri no?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immagino...
> Anche lei ha subito certe modificazioni no?
> Ed è il prezzo da pagare per aver osato certe cose.
> 
> ...



E bhe, direi che è cambiata anche troppo, sapessi! sapessi contuzzo, minchia mi sta quasi diventando impossibile intrattenere un rapporto d'amicizia con una donna qualsiasi.

Leggi questa, il mattino presto andiamo al bar, entriamo e dietro il bancone c'è una donna che dire che è bella è dire nulla mmmmm , comunque appena la vedo visto che tra me e questa donna c'è una forte "amicizia" le comincio a fare qualche domanda, te ne elenco qualcuna, ( come stai? ma quando ritorni alla base? mi ha fatto piacere rivederti, il bambino sta bene?) 

Minchia usciti ed entrati in macchina mi ha quasi massacrato. :carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Nel mio caso ho fatto capire a mia moglie che stavo combattendo, veramente, per riportarmela a casa....affrontare il rivale de visu e con una ben determinata decisione, al punto di vederlo glissare fisicamente, significa che io ti rivoglio ed è lui a dovere dimostare che la vuole più di me e non per una scopata...tu hai fatto questo e lo hai fatto capire a tuo marito o gli stai solo accanto e magari ne hai compassione? Non sarebbe utile, credo, questo....


Sono stata chiarissima con lui, sa cosa provo ed è ormai consapevole del fatto che prenderemo una decisione insieme quando si sarà ripreso. Non c'è pietà o senso del dovere nella mia scelta.
E non siamo sposati.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono stata chiarissima con lui, sa cosa provo ed è ormai consapevole del fatto che prenderemo una decisione insieme quando si sarà ripreso. Non c'è pietà o senso del dovere nella mia scelta.
> E* non siamo sposati*.


E' per la precisione o perché è importante (a parte il risparmio di avvocati)?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' per la precisione o perché è importante (a parte il risparmio di avvocati)?


Molto importante.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' per la precisione o perché è importante (a parte il risparmio di avvocati)?





contepinceton ha detto:


> Molto importante.


Entrambe le cose.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Entrambe le cose.


Mille io penso che vuoi vedere come va a finire sta situazion, no?


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mille io penso che vuoi vedere come va a finire sta situazion, no?


Si conte, l'ho scritto più volte, è così.


----------



## tesla (20 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si conte, l'ho scritto più volte, è così.


anche io vorrei vedere come va a finire al tuo posto, ma con la mia rinnovata lucidità ti dico che non si punta tutto su un numero solo.
continua a seguire la convalescenza di questo baco da seta imbozzolato, ma segui anche una tua strada parallela.
non ti dico di cazzeggiare o fare cose che non sono nella tua indole, ma coltiva qualcosa di extra DA lui.
se non dovesse funzionare devi avere una bella rete pronta.
esci, frequenta, fatti nuovi amici, vedi tu: palestra, gite per farfalle, collezionismo di tappi di sughero, cineforum.
guardati un po' attorno, quello che si muove.

è facile che un domani non sia proprio malaccio ritrovarsi qualche amichetto in più :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> anche io vorrei vedere come va a finire al tuo posto, ma con la mia rinnovata lucidità ti dico che non si punta tutto su un numero solo.
> continua a seguire la convalescenza di questo baco da seta imbozzolato, ma segui anche una tua strada parallela.
> non ti dico di cazzeggiare o fare cose che non sono nella tua indole, ma coltiva qualcosa di extra DA lui.
> se non dovesse funzionare devi avere una bella rete pronta.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Grande
e ricordiamoci che l'altra strada non si chiama:
scorciatoia
via di fuga
stampella emotiva

ma ha solo un nome:

Valida alternativa.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si conte, l'ho scritto più volte, è così.


Ma magari a brunetta non era chiaro no?
Suvvia lei è qui da così poco tempo che...


----------



## tesla (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Grande
> e ricordiamoci che l'altra strada non si chiama:
> scorciatoia
> ...


aggiungo che si chiama anche "salvezza"


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari a brunetta non era chiaro no?
> Suvvia lei è qui da così poco tempo che...


Non era riferito a brunetta! 
Proprio no.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> aggiungo che si chiama anche "salvezza"


Embè casso...
Ci si sacrifica per degli ideali.
Non per una persona.

Ricordiamocelo sempre.

Però che bello questo....

[video=youtube;nrTf2Kcv1wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrTf2Kcv1wg[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> anche io vorrei vedere come va a finire al tuo posto, ma con la mia rinnovata lucidità ti dico che *non si punta tutto su un numero solo*.
> continua a seguire la convalescenza di questo baco da seta imbozzolato, ma segui anche *una tua strada parallela*.
> non ti dico di cazzeggiare o fare cose che non sono nella tua indole, ma *coltiva qualcosa di extra DA lui*.
> se non dovesse funzionare *devi avere una bella rete pronta*.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Grande
> e ricordiamoci che l'altra strada non si chiama:
> scorciatoia
> ...





tesla ha detto:


> aggiungo che si chiama anche "*salvezza*"


Non vorrei aver capito male...mi sembra che non solo mi stiate dicendo di guardare già da ora ad un possibile "dopo" senza di lui, ma di portarmi avanti e di non escludere nulla ( o nessuno). Sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non vorrei aver capito male...mi sembra che non solo mi stiate dicendo di guardare già da ora ad un possibile "dopo" senza di lui, ma di portarmi avanti e di non escludere nulla ( o nessuno). Sbaglio?



Forse ti stiamo dicendo solo
che lui non è la tua vita.

Lui c'è nella tua vita
ma senza di lui 
la tua vita ci deve essere comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non vorrei aver capito male...mi sembra che non solo mi stiate dicendo di guardare già da ora ad un possibile "dopo" senza di lui, ma di portarmi avanti e di non escludere nulla ( o nessuno). Sbaglio?


Io stavo per approvare. Io l'ho inteso come non dimenticare te stessa e che puoi avere anche altre relazioni, amicali, che ti possono sostenere ora e in futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse ti stiamo dicendo solo
> che lui non è la tua vita.
> 
> Lui c'è nella tua vita
> ...


Ecco


----------



## tesla (20 Febbraio 2013)

sto dicendo proprio quello Mille.
il baco è lì appeso, da tempo immemore.
l'ultima volta ti ho consigliato di darti un tempo massimo, per "fare a meno di".
un tempo massimo in cui stare senza supporto, senza consolazione, senza una spalla su cui poggiare, a guardare un bozzolo appeso  a un ramo senza sapere cosa si forma  dentro.
adesso ti consiglio di continuare pure a guardare il baco, perchè è inesorabile e inestinguibile la passione con cui ci si immola in questi casi.
ma guardati attorno e SI, cerca una via di fuga, un'uscita di sicurezza.
amici, persone, interessi, vita.
se dal baco uscisse uno scarafaggetto, non butteresti via altro tempo.
l'egoismo è d'obbligo in questo momento


----------



## Innominata (20 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sto dicendo proprio quello Mille.
> il baco è lì appeso, da tempo immemore.
> l'ultima volta ti ho consigliato di darti un tempo massimo, per "fare a meno di".
> un tempo massimo in cui stare senza supporto, senza consolazione, senza una spalla su cui poggiare, a guardare un bozzolo appeso  a un ramo senza sapere cosa si forma  dentro.
> ...


Mi piace, lo _direi_ anch'io!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sto dicendo proprio quello Mille.
> il baco è lì appeso, da tempo immemore.
> l'ultima volta ti ho consigliato di darti un tempo massimo, per "fare a meno di".
> un tempo massimo in cui stare senza supporto, senza consolazione, senza una spalla su cui poggiare, a guardare un bozzolo appeso  a un ramo senza sapere cosa si forma  dentro.
> ...


Ma secondo me l'altruismo di mille suona così...
Ora ragazze non posso
perchè lui
ha bisogno di me.

Come facciamo io dico
a non sentirci importanti per qualcuno

se captiamo
che egli ha bisogno di noi?


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> anche io vorrei vedere come va a finire al tuo posto, ma [...]





contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]Valida alternativa.





tesla ha detto:


> aggiungo che si chiama anche "salvezza"





contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse ti stiamo dicendo solo [...]





Brunetta ha detto:


> [...] Io l'ho inteso come non dimenticare te stessa e che puoi avere anche altre relazioni, amicali, che ti possono sostenere ora e in futuro.





tesla ha detto:


> sto dicendo proprio quello Mille.
> il baco è lì appeso, da tempo immemore.
> l'ultima volta ti ho consigliato di darti un tempo massimo, per "fare a meno di".
> un tempo massimo in cui stare senza supporto, senza consolazione, senza una spalla su cui poggiare, a guardare un bozzolo appeso  a un ramo senza sapere cosa si forma  dentro.
> ...


Non pensavo di aver dato l'impressione che io stia vivendo in funzione del mio forse-compagno.
Cavolo, ma certo che la mia vita non si ferma a lui e so di non poter escludere la possibilità di una separazione definitiva. Nonostante i recenti miglioramenti e gli altri segnali positivi, mi pare di non aver mai detto il contrario.

Ho da sempre amicizie ed interessi che non condivido con il mio fo-co e che si sviluppano indipendentemente dalla coppia, dei momenti personali in cui provare cose diverse e conoscere gente nuova. Se volete chiamare tutto ciò "rete di sicurezza", va bene. In effetti rappresenterebbe questo per me, potrei perdere quella parte compresa nel "noi", però mi rimarrebbe altro. Il mio altro che non gli ho mai nascosto, magari un po' ammaccato visto l'umore, ma c'è ed è tornato vivace dopo un periodo di congelamento, anche se non l'ho mai visto come una possibile via di fuga, solamente come qualcosa di complementare al resto. 

Infine, una considerazione nata leggendo gli ultimi interventi di tesla e conte sulle valide alternative, che magari io ho frainteso (nel caso, scusatemi). Riguardo all'eventualità di incontrare un altro con cui passare anche solo un po' di tempo nel mentre, per essere sostenuta, consolata o per trovare nuove energie: credo che sarebbe la fine del rapporto con il mio lui. Ho questa sensazione, non penso che vivrei la cosa come un'opzione costruttiva o una boccata d'aria e basta, ma soprattutto, se anche mi guardo intorno non vedo altri. 


Spero che si capisca cosa voglio dire, ho appena finito di lavorare in mansarda ed è tardi, questo è il massimo che riesco a buttare giù vista l'ora, ma volevo rispondere subito.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me l'altruismo di mille suona così...
> Ora ragazze non posso
> perchè lui
> ha bisogno di me.
> ...


In parte è anche questo, ma solo in parte.
Altrimenti sarebbe uno slancio da kamikaze, c'è un limite che non intendo superare.


----------



## Daniele (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mille, ho paura che il tuo compagno abbia avuto un esaurimento nervoso, è caduto in un errore e non poteva sopportarlo, non aveva le capacità per poter uscirne o per poter evitare i danni, forse più che altro è un uomo onesto che è caduto in disonestà...posso solo pensare come si può sentire, perchè io non mi perdonerei mai un atto contro la mia compagna di questo genere, ma conosco anche cosa significa essere deboli e le due cose insieme non possono vivere.
Vedi alla fin fine penso che il suo sia stato un errore per davvero, mentre la sua amante la vedo piùcome mantide da ufficio, che si è nutrita di te, non di lui, di quanto ti stava rubando lui e non del suo rapporto, dico questo perchè lei chiedeva di te ed è quanto di più brutto possa fare una amante (alquanto puttana).


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mille, ho paura che il tuo compagno abbia avuto un esaurimento nervoso, è caduto in un errore e non poteva sopportarlo, non aveva le capacità per poter uscirne o per poter evitare i danni, forse più che altro è un uomo onesto che è caduto in disonestà...posso solo pensare come si può sentire, perchè io non mi perdonerei mai un atto contro la mia compagna di questo genere, ma conosco anche cosa significa essere deboli e le due cose insieme non possono vivere.
> Vedi alla fin fine penso che il suo sia stato un errore per davvero, mentre la sua amante la vedo piùcome mantide da ufficio, che si è nutrita di te, non di lui, di quanto ti stava rubando lui e non del suo rapporto, dico questo perchè lei chiedeva di te ed è quanto di più brutto possa fare una amante (alquanto puttana).


Ma io dico
w le amanti alquanto puttane a questo punto.
E guai se non fossero 
almeno un poco
tanto puttane!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu devi sempre essere
> quello che loro decidono
> no?
> 
> ...


Del resto 
rosso meritato

ma quando prude il culo

prude il culo:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## tesla (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me l'altruismo di mille suona così...
> Ora ragazze non posso
> perchè lui
> ha bisogno di me.
> ...




un po' si, si ha bisogno di sentirsi importanti per qualcuno, soprattutto se quel qualcuno ci ha tradito e sta dimostrando che senza di noi non sta bene. è una specie di risarcimento.



Mille, non ti dico di frequentare uno in particolare, è chiaro che sarebbe la fine del tuo rapporto.
ti consiglio solo di uscire e frequentare più che puoi e tenere gli occhi aperti 
non si sa mai


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> un po' si, si ha bisogno di sentirsi importanti per qualcuno, soprattutto se quel qualcuno ci ha tradito e sta dimostrando che senza di noi non sta bene. è una specie di risarcimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


designare l'eventuale successore, insomma :mrgreen:

a parte gli scherzi, sono d'accordo coi consigli degli ultimi interventi


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> un po' si, si ha bisogno di sentirsi importanti per qualcuno, soprattutto se quel qualcuno ci ha tradito e sta dimostrando che senza di noi non sta bene. è una specie di risarcimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo direi anch'io (di nuovo), ma ci sono dei momenti strani in cui da un certo punto di vista ci si rende come non identificabili e non si identifica. Cioè, magari sei bella, raggiante, anche fuori o quasi dai dolori del tranvatone iniziale, però si rimane comunque al di fuori di una possibilità che ti renda veramente accessibile...A me succede...esco, mi spalmo di argan, metto il fermaglietto con l'erba gatta (pochissima, eh?), mi affaccio, però c'è un qualcosa che non è intenzione, non è ragione, non è neanche istinto, non è mancanza di desiderio, freddezza, non è argomentabile...è un non essere possibile che attraverso gli "occhi aperti" passi un certo tipo di individuazione. Non so spiegarlo altrimenti. Boh?


----------



## devastata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Un rifiuto inconscio ad aprirsi ad un altra possibilità di vita?

O la paura di non essere più attraente e desiderabile per un altro?

La paura di cadere dalla padella nella brace?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> anche io vorrei vedere come va a finire al tuo posto, ma con la mia rinnovata lucidità ti dico che non si punta tutto su un numero solo.
> continua a seguire la convalescenza di questo *baco da seta imbozzolato*, ma segui anche una tua strada parallela.
> non ti dico di cazzeggiare o fare cose che non sono nella tua indole, ma coltiva qualcosa di extra DA lui.
> se non dovesse funzionare devi avere una bella rete pronta.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non vorrei aver capito male...mi sembra che non solo mi stiate dicendo di guardare già da ora ad un possibile "dopo" senza di lui, ma di portarmi avanti e di non escludere nulla ( o nessuno). Sbaglio?


io penso che te lo suggeriscono.

ma penso anche che sia sbagliato, perché fin quando nutri speranza di tornare assieme senza vincoli, non è giusto per voi che ognuno si cerca la sua "buona uscita" prima che sia maturo il tempo, e quindi di fronte ai fatti.

ciò non toglie che ti sto broccolando, non per dissuaderti dalle tue scelte di vita, ma solo per affetto e dimostrazione che non sei sola a abbandonata a te stessa


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> anche io vorrei vedere come va a finire al tuo posto, ma con la mia rinnovata lucidità ti dico che *non si punta tutto su un numero solo*.



Non sono d'accordo. In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
> Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
> Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.


This! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
> Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
> Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
> Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
> Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.


sarà che io ho perso tutto, sarà quello. Ma con tanto stile, eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà che io ho perso tutto, sarà quello. Ma con tanto stile, eh :mrgreen:


Pure io, che credi :rotfl:
Però ho zero rimpianti.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pure io, che credi :rotfl:
> Però ho zero rimpianti.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> [...]
> Mille, non ti dico di frequentare uno in particolare, è chiaro che sarebbe la fine del tuo rapporto.
> ti consiglio solo di uscire e frequentare più che puoi e tenere gli occhi aperti
> non si sa mai


Esco e frequento, ma i miei occhi vedono poco.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Un rifiuto inconscio ad aprirsi ad un altra possibilità di vita?
> 
> O la paura di non essere più attraente e desiderabile per un altro?
> 
> La paura di cadere dalla padella nella brace?


No, non è questo, l'intervento di Leda è chiarificatore.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io penso che te lo suggeriscono.
> 
> ma penso anche che sia sbagliato, perché fin quando nutri speranza di tornare assieme senza vincoli, non è giusto per voi che ognuno si cerca la sua "buona uscita" prima che sia maturo il tempo, e quindi di fronte ai fatti.
> 
> ciò non toglie che ti sto broccolando, non per dissuaderti dalle tue scelte di vita, ma solo per affetto e dimostrazione che non sei sola a abbandonata a te stessa


Oh Quibbel...:inlove::inlove:


----------



## tesla (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo direi anch'io (di nuovo), ma ci sono dei momenti strani in cui da un certo punto di vista ci si rende come non identificabili e non si identifica. Cioè, magari sei bella, raggiante, anche fuori o quasi dai dolori del tranvatone iniziale, però si rimane comunque al di fuori di una possibilità che ti renda veramente accessibile...A me succede...esco, mi spalmo di argan, metto il fermaglietto con l'erba gatta (pochissima, eh?), mi affaccio, però c'è un qualcosa che non è intenzione, non è ragione, non è neanche istinto, non è mancanza di desiderio, freddezza, non è argomentabile...è un non essere possibile che attraverso gli "occhi aperti" passi un certo tipo di individuazione. Non so spiegarlo altrimenti. Boh?


si, ti sei spiegata benissimo. ho presente questa situazione, è una specie di "esclusività" percui un'altra persona ti si può anche spalmare addosso, riempirti di feromoni, farti danze del ventre e parate di piume di struzzo ma la si guarda con un sorrisetto di circostanza. "grazie per la parata, è stato bello, io ho il cuore e la testa impegnati, ciao"



Leda ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
> Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
> Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.


certo, è vero. io sono una di quelle che puntano su un numero solo.
ci punto ad oltranza, anche quando ormai sono ridotta con una mano davanti e una di dietro.
ed è per questo che a mente fredda dico: non bisogna farlo.



Leda ha detto:


> Pure io, che credi :rotfl:
> Però ho zero rimpianti.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà che io ho perso tutto, sarà quello. Ma con tanto stile, eh :mrgreen:


io ho perso tutto senza nemmeno  stile :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. In amore si punta proprio tutto su un numero solo. Si rischia. Ci si gioca il culo.
> Questo è amore. Sennò è 'accompagnarsi con'.
> Se poi qualcosa va storto, ok, si perde. Ma si perde con onore.


Posso usarlo come firma? Mi piace molto. 
Dire che sono d'accordo è troppo poco.


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io ho perso tutto senza nemmeno stile :rotfl:


Ma cosa dici? Tu non sudi: traspiri stile da ogni poro


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Posso usarlo come firma? Mi piace molto.
> Dire che sono d'accordo è troppo poco.


Ne sarei onorata 





:inlove:


----------



## tesla (21 Febbraio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici? Tu non sudi: traspiri stile da ogni poro



sono così stilosa che non so di esserlo


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sono così stilosa che non so di esserlo


Beh, _sallo :singleeye:_


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sono così stilosa che non so di esserlo


lo stile inconsapevole vale doppio


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lo direi anch'io (di nuovo), ma ci sono dei momenti strani in cui da un certo punto di vista ci si rende come non identificabili e non si identifica. Cioè, magari sei bella, raggiante, anche fuori o quasi dai dolori del tranvatone iniziale, però si rimane comunque al di fuori di una possibilità che ti renda veramente accessibile...A me succede...esco, mi spalmo di argan, metto il fermaglietto con l'erba gatta (pochissima, eh?), mi affaccio, però c'è un qualcosa che non è intenzione, non è ragione, non è neanche istinto, non è mancanza di desiderio, freddezza, non è argomentabile...è un non essere possibile che attraverso gli "occhi aperti" passi un certo tipo di individuazione. Non so spiegarlo altrimenti. Boh?





tesla ha detto:


> si, ti sei spiegata benissimo. ho presente questa situazione, è una specie di "esclusività" per cui un'altra persona ti si può anche spalmare addosso, riempirti di feromoni, farti danze del ventre e parate di piume di struzzo ma la si guarda con un sorrisetto di circostanza. "grazie per la parata, è stato bello, io ho il cuore e la testa impegnati, ciao"


vi quoto in coppia


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo stile inconsapevole vale doppio


Quoto!


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

[QUOTE





io ho perso tutto senza nemmeno  stile :rotfl:[/QUOTE]
Per una volta Tesla non e' credibile!


----------



## tesla (21 Febbraio 2013)

ma come?! iange:

mi sono fatta rivoltare come un calzino iange:


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma come?! iange:
> 
> mi sono fatta rivoltare come un calzino iange:


Considero i calzini qualcosa di utile, desiderabile, colorato e confortevole, con un assoluto loro perche', almeno per me. Chi mi conosce sa che i calzini li considero un valore, e a dire il vero non scherzo!


----------



## tesla (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Considero i calzini qualcosa di utile, desiderabile, colorato e confortevole, con un assoluto loro perche', almeno per me. Chi mi conosce sa che i calzini li considero un valore, e a dire il vero non scherzo!


per me sono anche qualcosa di più, sono una religione!
toccarmi o sottrarmi una delle mie amate "calze per ogni stagione" equivale a una tortura psicologica.
quelle che amo di più sono smodatamente morbide e calde, modello da snowboard (chiaramente sono l'antisesso) ideali per le temperature di questi giorni :inlove: 
naturalmente sono da evitare se si ha un appuntamento


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> si, ti sei spiegata benissimo. ho presente questa situazione, è una specie di "esclusività" percui un'altra persona ti si può anche spalmare addosso, riempirti di feromoni, farti danze del ventre e parate di piume di struzzo ma la si guarda con un sorrisetto di circostanza. "grazie per la parata, è stato bello, io ho il cuore e la testa impegnati, ciao"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Approvo


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Febbraio 2013)

Lunga giornata pensierosa.

Il mio forse-compagno vuole chiarirsi con l'altra. 
Mi ha raggiunta sul divano ieri sera e mi ha chiesto se avessi voglia di ascoltarlo per qualche minuto.
L'ho guardato perplessa, aveva addosso uno dei miei grembiulini e tracce di farina in faccia.
Prima di parlarmi ha preso coraggio infornando una torta, per evitare disastri ci siamo spostati in cucina e abbiamo discusso stando appollaiati su due sgabelli con un occhio al dolce. Una scena bizzarra, per noi nemmeno troppo ormai.
Non credo che avesse previsto la piega delle nostra chiacchierata, io nemmeno. Abbiamo relegato lei e il loro imminente confronto in un angolino, ridimensionando la cosa. Forse guardandola nella giusta prospettiva, almeno credo. 
Si è parlato di tutt'altro, di come si sono evolute le cose in quest'ultimo periodo, e ci siamo dati un po' di conferme a vicenda. 
Tra balbettii e i lacrimoni è spuntato anche qualche mezzo sorriso, non è stata una serata sprecata.
Alla fine gli ho detto solo  
- Se te la senti, fallo.
Lui ha annuito, togliendosi di dosso un po' di tensione.

Ma questa era la parte facile, ora dovrà trovare le parole giuste per lei dopo tanti mesi passati ad evitarla e ad incassare frecciatine senza reagire. È trascorso troppo tempo, spero che si renda conto della possibilità di non concludere nulla, di non essere creduto e di trovarsi di fronte ad un muro di ostilità. 
Sinceramente non mi interessa che tipo di reazione avrà la facocera, l'importante è che lui abbia deciso di prendere una posizione chiara nei suoi confronti e che percepisca il tutto come un altro passo avanti. 
Questa volta sembra voler fare sul serio, spero che non si tiri indietro all'ultimo.
Io mi chiamo fuori, lascio che gestisca la cosa con i suoi tempi. L'ho ascoltato, ma non vado oltre.

E niente, attendo nuovi sviluppi.


----------



## Innominata (28 Febbraio 2013)

Se me lo permetti attendo con te.
E poi vi siete  sposati  in cucina.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Se me lo permetti attendo con te.
> E poi vi siete  sposati  in cucina.


Grazie. 


Una cerimonia molto intima! Ho corretto l'errore! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

....ok, c'è un posto anche per me mentre attendiamo?


----------



## Innominata (28 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> 
> Una cerimonia molto intima! Ho corretto l'errore! :rotfl:


Hai fatto male pero'! Non e' da tutti sposarsi in cucina, solo da MillePensieri!
Ricorreggi!:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Anche io aspetto con voi! Stasera poi, letteralmente con un occhio al forno 
Un abbraccio fiducioso


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

Una fetta di torta anche a me


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....ok, c'è un posto anche per me mentre attendiamo?





Innominata ha detto:


> Hai fatto male pero'! Non e' da tutti sposarsi in cucina, solo da MillePensieri!
> Ricorreggi!:up:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io aspetto con voi! Stasera poi, letteralmente con un occhio al forno
> Un abbraccio fiducioso





Brunetta ha detto:


> Una fetta di torta anche a me


​

Grazie per il sostegno! 

:abbraccio:​


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

alla fine, chi più chi meno, siamo tutte state nella stessa merdosa barca, che abbiamo dovuto dividere con varie razze di facocere.
Detto questo...non solo sono fiduciosa.
Ma di più.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie per il sostegno!
> 
> :abbraccio:​


non fare la gnorri con la torta 
a che è?
Io ho il tofu al forno, Brunetta non sarebbe soddisfatta se ci fosse solo quello


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

sono l'unica traditrice del gruppo che aspetta.


Pura.


Giuro. Io mai facocera.





:angeletto:


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non fare la gnorri con la torta
> a che è?
> Io ho il tofu al forno, Brunetta non sarebbe soddisfatta se ci fosse solo quello



Io mi alleo a brunetta. Magno tutto ma una bella fiorentina da succhiare tutta con l'osso e farsi sbrodolare di olio e sugo sanguinolento sul mento..


mmmmhhhh che bona.


Comunque stasera Mattia mi porta al giapponese.

:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> alla fine, chi più chi meno, siamo tutte state nella stessa merdosa barca, che abbiamo dovuto dividere con varie razze di facocere.
> Detto questo...non solo sono fiduciosa.
> Ma di più.


Speriamo bene.
Mi è piaciuto vederlo così, un misto di determinazione e panico con i suoi occhioni fissi nei miei.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non fare la gnorri con la torta
> a che è?
> Io ho il tofu al forno, Brunetta non sarebbe soddisfatta se ci fosse solo quello



Torta per tutte, non preoccuparti.
Al massimo ce ne fa una al volo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Speriamo bene.
> Mi è piaciuto vederlo così, un misto di determinazione e panico con i suoi occhioni fissi nei mie.


Bello!


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io mi alleo a brunetta. Magno tutto ma una bella fiorentina da succhiare tutta con l'osso e farsi sbrodolare di olio e sugo sanguinolento sul mento..
> 
> 
> mmmmhhhh che bona.
> ...


darei un rene per andare a un buon giapponese ORA. Ma sono lontana km a km da uno alche solo decente e il rene in seguito potrebbe servirmi 
Divertiti, tanto, e mangia anche per me. Anche i pesciolini, che mi mancano come l'aria. Caz* voglio andare in un buon nippo anche io :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Speriamo bene.
> M*i è piaciuto vederlo così, un misto di determinazione e panico con i suoi occhioni fissi nei mie. *


conosco assolutamente la sensazione.
Mi hai ricordato quando Mattia ha dovuto affrontare lei, dopo che li avevo beccati.
Era in ferie. E' tornata dopo 15 giorni e...

Forza Mille, e forza lui.
Questo è quello che dico che la ricostruzione deve essere fatta in due.
Ti abbraccio a stritolamento.

:bleah:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Speriamo bene.
> Mi è piaciuto vederlo così, un misto di determinazione e panico con i suoi occhioni fissi nei miei.



bellissimo, vero


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Speriamo bene.
> Mi è piaciuto vederlo così, un misto di determinazione e panico *con i suoi occhioni fissi nei miei*.


:smile:


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2013)

Newz? :sorriso4:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Newz? :sorriso4:


zei imbaziende?


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> zei imbaziende?



Zììììììììììì!!! Da mesi, ormai, gome dudde voi :festa:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

Uff...
Nessuna nuova.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie per il sostegno!
> 
> :abbraccio:​


scusa mille....sicuramente mi sarò persa qualche post...ma voevo chiederti..perché lui deve confrontarsi con lei??


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Newz? :sorriso4:





Tebe ha detto:


> Uff...
> Nessuna nuova.


No, non ancora. :blank:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non ancora. :blank:


Madonna santa non ci sto dentro.

:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

sembriamo creti.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

senza offesa ovvio.

Apriamo un 3d e giochiamo a battaglia navale?
Suggerisco invece delle navi le facocere


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2013)

il primo che mi mette tra le facocere lo polverizzo, sia ben chiaro


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa mille....sicuramente mi sarò persa qualche post...ma voevo chiederti..perché lui deve confrontarsi con lei??


È una sua decisione, non l'ho forzato in quel senso.
L'invadenza di lei magari è dovuta a qualcosa lasciato in sospeso o al desiderio di ricominciare, quindi un confronto potrebbe servire mettere in chiaro le cose tra di loro. Oppure non cambierà nulla. Non so.


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa non ci sto dentro.
> 
> :unhappy:


 
Torno a lavorare, almeno mi distraggo. 
:unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (1 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È una sua decisione, non l'ho forzato in quel senso.
> L'invadenza di lei magari è dovuta a qualcosa lasciato in sospeso o al desiderio di ricominciare, quindi un confronto potrebbe servire mettere in chiaro le cose tra di loro. Oppure non cambierà nulla. Non so.


ok...non avendo letto tutto credevo ci fosse altro..anche il mio si è confrontato con lei il giorno seguente..o meglio lei è andata da lui...l'ha seguito perché non rispondeva al telefono..(la sera prima aveva rotto con lei al telefono e a lei queste cose non si fanno eh??)...se lei è l'altra in sospeso non ci dovrebbe essere proprio niente...è finita, credo lei abbia saputo che tu hai saputo(scusa il gioco di parole), lui vuole te,credo l'altra ne sia stata informata,  cosa altro le serve,un disegno illustrato, un regalo di addio?...scusatemi ma queste cose mi danno un po' sui nervi..


----------



## Annuccia (1 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il primo che mi mette tra le facocere lo polverizzo, sia ben chiaro


tiro a l bersaglio....ho finito le foto...:rotfl:    chissà a quale uomo sposato stà mostrando la sua virtù...starà sempre con quello che so..o la moglie ha saputo ed è tornata a caccia???...un po' mi dispiace per le..è così vuota...la sua vita è così vuota


----------



## Annuccia (1 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sembriamo creti.


magari io sembrassi solo....minchia per ora ci sono para para...passerà...?


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Marzo 2013)

Non c'è stato nessun chiarimento.
Il mio forse-compagno me l'ha detto guardandomi in faccia a fatica.
Balbettante, agitato, imbarazzato e deluso, venerdì mi ha raccontato a grandi linee della batosta ricevuta in ufficio.
A quanto pare lei non solo ha preso male la sua iniziativa, ma ha creduto ben poco alle parole ascoltate. 
Avevo messo in conto la cosa, sono rimasta più sorpresa dal fatto che il mio lui abbia preferito non rimandare oltre il confronto. 
L'importante è che nonostante le ossa rotte non si sia rimangiato le cose dette il giorno prima.
Dopo aver buttato fuori tutto (anche troppo) si è calmato e ha ripetuto che la reazione dell'altra non ha cambiato nulla. 
Ma questo è ancora da vedere.

Poi la cosa è passata in secondo piano, almeno per me. Ho trascorso il fine settimana lavorando, non c'è stato il tempo per pensarci su a lungo o per scrivere qualcosa qui. Per due notti di fila mi sono fiondata a letto senza nemmeno lavarmi o svestirmi. 
Con i neuroni in panne ho preferito non toccare più l'argomento.
Mi sono lasciata scivolare tutto addosso per il momento, ho dei casini solo miei a cui badare. 
Non ho voglia di pensare anche all'altra e alle sue idee su questa vicenda.
A quanto pare, per lei il mio fo-co è un debole che non ha ancora capito di doversi staccare da me per dare una svolta positiva alla propria vita. Io invece sono una crocerossina vendicativa che se lo tiene stretto alimentando il suo senso di colpa ed umiliandolo, tanto da averlo obbligato ad andare in terapia per condizionarlo ulteriormente.

Posso convivere con la cosa, mi basta che lui sia davvero convinto di ciò che sta facendo.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Cara, che pazienza, io avrei già fatto fuori la facocera da mesi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non c'è stato nessun chiarimento.
> Il mio forse-compagno me l'ha detto guardandomi in faccia a fatica.
> Balbettante, agitato, imbarazzato e deluso, venerdì mi ha raccontato a grandi linee della batosta ricevuta in ufficio.
> A quanto pare lei non solo ha preso male la sua iniziativa, ma ha creduto ben poco alle parole ascoltate.
> ...


miii, raga. Non so più come dirvelo. Le facocere hanno un difetto congenito di percezione. Altrimenti sarebbero maiale come tutte le altre. Hai voglia te dire cose che non rientrano nella loro sfera di comprensione... ma non ve ne occupate, l'unica arma, forse, è il silenzio.


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

ha ragione sbri, la maiala avrebbe dirottato gli zamponi su un altro, la Facocera©  invece gode nell'avere *proprio *quell'uomo,  senza la minima ragione e senso. 
la Facocera© desidera innanzi tutto *strapparlo* alla donna ufficiale.
direi che è più una volontà di rivalsa su di lei, che sull'uomo in particolare.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> miii, raga. Non so più come dirvelo. Le facocere hanno un difetto congenito di percezione. Altrimenti sarebbero maiale come tutte le altre. Hai voglia te dire cose che non rientrano nella loro sfera di comprensione... ma non ve ne occupate, l'unica arma, forse, è il silenzio.





tesla ha detto:


> ha ragione sbri, la maiala avrebbe dirottato gli zamponi su un altro, la Facocera©  invece gode nell'avere *proprio *quell'uomo,  senza la minima ragione e senso.
> la Facocera© desidera innanzi tutto *strapparlo* alla donna ufficiale.
> direi che è più una volontà di rivalsa su di lei, che sull'uomo in particolare.


Che dire...arrivati a questo punto non so che altro possa fare la facocera.
Alla fine le sono rimaste solo le parole e i ricordi per infastidire il mio forse-compagno. Se davvero lui si è rafforzato e crede a tutto ciò che mi ha detto, se sta tornando la determinazione, sarà in grado di ignorarla.
 Qualche mese fa mi avrebbe fatto male una reazione del genere da parte di lei, ora mi lascia soltanto perplessa. 
Non la capisco proprio.


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ha ragione sbri, la maiala avrebbe dirottato gli zamponi su un altro, la Facocera©  invece gode nell'avere *proprio *quell'uomo,  senza la minima ragione e senso.
> la Facocera© desidera innanzi tutto *strapparlo* alla donna ufficiale.
> direi che è più una volontà di rivalsa su di lei, che sull'uomo in particolare.



Ho avuto la prova che è proprio quello lo scopo, rivalutarsi e trovare conferme distruggendo una famiglia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che dire...arrivati a questo punto non so che altro possa fare la facocera.
> Alla fine le sono rimaste solo le parole e i ricordi per infastidire il mio forse-compagno. Se davvero lui si è rafforzato e crede a tutto ciò che mi ha detto, se sta tornando la determinazione, sarà in grado di ignorarla.
> Qualche mese fa mi avrebbe fatto male una reazione del genere da parte di lei, ora mi lascia soltanto perplessa.
> *Non la capisco proprio*.


non ci provare neppure. Lavoro inutile.


----------



## Tebe (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non c'è stato nessun chiarimento.
> Il mio forse-compagno me l'ha detto guardandomi in faccia a fatica.
> Balbettante, agitato, imbarazzato e deluso, venerdì mi ha raccontato a grandi linee della batosta ricevuta in ufficio.
> A quanto pare lei non solo ha preso male la sua iniziativa, ma ha creduto ben poco alle parole ascoltate.
> ...



Mille, te lo dico con il sorriso. Ma davvero.
Certi tipi di donne sono così.
Hanno la loro visione e non la cambi.
A distanza di quattro anni la facocera di Mattia sostiene assolutamente convinta, che lui sia ancora innamorato di lei e che stia con me per pena e che non ha avuto cuore e coraggio di scegliere lei. 
E che io ho perdonato il tradimento perchè non avrei avuto la forza di rimettermi in gioco.
:unhappy:

Queste donne hanno un grosso, enorme problema di autostima.
Adesso è ancora presto, ma vedrai che ne riderai.
E tanto.
Personalmente ci ho messo un annetto a non farmi irritare dalle sue fantasie, vedrai che ci arriverai anche tu.
E ti dico un altra cosa.
Come sai anche la facocera di Mattia lavora con lui e questo è stato un "bene"
Lo è stato perchè lui ogni giorno da quattro anni può fare "paragoni" tra chi ha e chi non ha voluto alla fine.

Queste sciacquette si fottono da sole.
Lasciala parlare.
Va benissimo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> miii, raga. Non so più come dirvelo. Le facocere hanno un difetto congenito di percezione. Altrimenti sarebbero maiale come tutte le altre. Hai voglia te dire cose che non rientrano nella loro sfera di comprensione... ma non ve ne occupate, l'unica arma, forse, è il silenzio.



ahahahahahah, non avevo ancora letto ma le ho detto la stessa cosa

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non c'è stato nessun chiarimento.
> Il mio forse-compagno me l'ha detto guardandomi in faccia a fatica.
> Balbettante, agitato, imbarazzato e deluso, venerdì mi ha raccontato a grandi linee della batosta ricevuta in ufficio.
> A quanto pare lei non solo ha preso male la sua iniziativa, ma ha creduto ben poco alle parole ascoltate.
> ...


Per la facocera la facocera sei tu? Chi se ne frega! A questo punto avrà capito qualche cosetta. Anche solo che tu lo tieni al guinzaglio e che non c'è trippa per gatti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ho avuto la prova che è proprio quello lo scopo, rivalutarsi e trovare conferme distruggendo una famiglia.


Per alcune è proprio così.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ho avuto la prova che è proprio quello lo scopo, rivalutarsi e trovare conferme distruggendo una famiglia.


Una cosa che mi fa pensare è che l'altra sia una madre e una moglie. In teoria non ci si dovrebbe muovere in punta di piedi in queste situazioni? Alla fine la famiglia a pezzi potrebbe essere la sua.
A meno che questo modo di fare non sia un'eccezione, una novità anche per lei.
Bho, torno al lavoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Una cosa che mi fa pensare è che l'altra *sia una madre e una moglie*. In teoria non ci si dovrebbe muovere in punta di piedi in queste situazioni? Alla fine la famiglia a pezzi potrebbe essere la sua.
> A meno che questo modo di fare non sia un'eccezione, una novità anche per lei.
> Bho, torno al lavoro.


questa me l'ero persa. Ti rimando alla descrizione del compagno ufficiale della facocera. Mai mettersi tra un ippopotamo e l'acqua, hai presente?


----------



## devastata (5 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Una cosa che mi fa pensare è che l'altra sia una madre e una moglie. In teoria non ci si dovrebbe muovere in punta di piedi in queste situazioni? Alla fine la famiglia a pezzi potrebbe essere la sua.
> A meno che questo modo di fare non sia un'eccezione, una novità anche per lei.
> Bho, torno al lavoro.



Io mi riferivo a donne libere che diventano amanti di uomini sposati, la piccolina nel caso di mio marito.

Non sapevo, nel tuo caso, che l'altra fosse sposata e madre. In questo caso dipende da quanto ci tiene alla sua famiglia.


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2013)

Mille, forse è il caso che il maritino della facocera inizi a spolverare con un bastone la facocera che ha in casa, senti me, lei ha avuto la possibilità di non rompere le palle, adesso è il caso che lui sappia la cosa e che lei si prenda le giuste bastonate. La avete lasciata troppo fare, lei non deve permettersi di continuare così, non è nulla di male, si chiama guerra.


----------



## tesla (5 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Una cosa che mi fa pensare è che l'altra sia una madre e una moglie. In teoria non ci si dovrebbe muovere in punta di piedi in queste situazioni?.


è una facocera© nel termine è compresa una quantità di stronzaggine e irragionevolezza senza pari. 
una furia cieca e ottusa.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai mettersi tra un ippopotamo e l'acqua, hai presente?


meraviglioso :up:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Mi sono letta tutti e tre i lunghissimi thread, MillePensieri, e mi sono fatta un'idea complessiva.
Il tuo quasi-compagno somiglia moltissimo a una persona che conosco molto bene. 
E' forse uno di quei ragazzi performanti, che hanno sempre risposto alle aspettative degli altri e si sono sempre prodigati per non deludere nessuno? Persone che appaiono serie, equilibrate, fattive, costruttive, affidabili? Persone che fanno quello che dicono, che hanno dei valori e li seguono nelle azioni quotidiane? Persone che sono anche dolci, che si mettono al servizio, sempre, che vengono incontro ai bisogni? Incapaci magari di indovinarli i bisogni, però sempre pronte se c'è da dare una mano e se gli viene chiesto esplicitamente...
Questi bravi ragazzi un giorno decidono che vogliono soddisfare anche il disegno sociale di una vita di coppia e trovano una donna affidabile (affidabile significa una brava persona, in gamba, tosta, però anche comprensiva, sempre abbastanza intelligente e che ci sa fare). E si mettono a costruire, costruire letteralmente, fattivamente, una vita insieme, con molta dedizione. Sono impeccabili, fanno tutto, ti viziano, quasi; sono così impeccabili, che quasi ti senti in colpa tu per come sei. Un giorno questo bravo ragazzo tanto bravo, si deve però confrontare con qualcosa che incrina la sua bella impalcatura secolare: un lutto (l'"uomo" che ho in mente ha perso il padre), l'aspettativa legittima di un figlio da parte della loro compagna, insomma, qualcosa di assolutamente ovvio anche nel loro bel quadretto, però... però INSOSTENIBILE, di fatto, perché davvero rivoluzionario. A quel punto qualcosa comincia a scricchiolare... dapprima segnali di nervosismo, che la brava ragazza finge di non cogliere, perché ha una certa idea di come è lui, che non l'ha mai ancora delusa, che è un bravo ragazzo, ecc... poi arriva la bomba. E' sempre l'Altra, la bomba. E' l'amante. Quello fa letteralmente deflagrare tutto, ma proprio tutto. Non perché l'amante faccia concretamente chissà che, ma perché è la classica goccia. Non si spiegherebbe se no questo dramma della lacrima costante e della depressione. 
Secondo me, loro due non sono niente, davvero niente. Ma sicuramente c'è stato un incendio: lui non lo sapeva ancora cosa volesse dire quel qualcosa che ti manda all'aria, che ti butta sottosopra e non ti fa più ragionare... Lui credeva di avere tutto sotto controllo, come è tipico dei precisi, ossessivi, servizievoli, ordinati, puliti... Quelli che odiano che la vita li sorprenda, quelli che fanno qualsiasi cosa per tenere le emozioni dentro una cornice che sia perfetta, lucidata... No, la vita non è così. E' scoppiato l'incendio. E lui ne è uscito in cenere. Non è più l'uomo che sognavi di aver trovato, quel costruttore con cui facevi progetti. E' un altro, un altro che pateticamente si sforza di rientrare nell'immagine che non c'è più e a cui non credi più nemmeno tu.


----------



## Horny (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sono letta tutti e tre i lunghissimi thread, MillePensieri, e mi sono fatta un'idea complessiva.
> Il tuo quasi-compagno somiglia moltissimo a una persona che conosco molto bene.
> E' forse uno di quei ragazzi performanti, che hanno sempre risposto alle aspettative degli altri e si sono sempre prodigati per non deludere nessuno? Persone che appaiono serie, equilibrate, fattive, costruttive, affidabili? Persone che fanno quello che dicono, che hanno dei valori e li seguono nelle azioni quotidiane? Persone che sono anche dolci, che si mettono al servizio, sempre, che vengono incontro ai bisogni? Incapaci magari di indovinarli i bisogni, però sempre pronte se c'è da dare una mano e se gli viene chiesto esplicitamente...
> Questi bravi ragazzi un giorno decidono che vogliono soddisfare anche il disegno sociale di una vita di coppia e trovano una donna affidabile (affidabile significa una brava persona, in gamba, tosta, però anche comprensiva, sempre abbastanza intelligente e che ci sa fare). E si mettono a costruire, costruire letteralmente, fattivamente, una vita insieme, con molta dedizione. Sono impeccabili, fanno tutto, ti viziano, quasi; sono così impeccabili, che quasi ti senti in colpa tu per come sei. Un giorno questo bravo ragazzo tanto bravo, si deve però confrontare con qualcosa che incrina la sua bella impalcatura secolare: un lutto (l'"uomo" che ho in mente ha perso il padre), l'aspettativa legittima di un figlio da parte della loro compagna, insomma, qualcosa di assolutamente ovvio anche nel loro bel quadretto, però... però INSOSTENIBILE, di fatto, perché davvero rivoluzionario. A quel punto qualcosa comincia a scricchiolare... dapprima segnali di nervosismo, che la brava ragazza finge di non cogliere, perché ha una certa idea di come è lui, che non l'ha mai ancora delusa, che è un bravo ragazzo, ecc... poi arriva la bomba. E' sempre l'Altra, la bomba. E' l'amante. Quello fa letteralmente deflagrare tutto, ma proprio tutto. Non perché l'amante faccia concretamente chissà che, ma perché è la classica goccia. Non si spiegherebbe se no questo dramma della lacrima costante e della depressione.
> Secondo me, loro due non sono niente, davvero niente. Ma sicuramente c'è stato un incendio: lui non lo sapeva ancora cosa volesse dire quel qualcosa che ti manda all'aria, che ti butta sottosopra e non ti fa più ragionare... Lui credeva di avere tutto sotto controllo, come è tipico dei precisi, ossessivi, servizievoli, ordinati, puliti... Quelli che odiano che la vita li sorprenda, quelli che fanno qualsiasi cosa per tenere le emozioni dentro una cornice che sia perfetta, lucidata... No, la vita non è così. E' scoppiato l'incendio. E lui ne è uscito in cenere. Non è più l'uomo che sognavi di aver trovato, quel costruttore con cui facevi progetti. E' un altro, un altro che pateticamente si sforza di rientrare nell'immagine che non c'è più e a cui non credi più nemmeno tu.


  Cavoli! Ma chi sei???


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai mettersi tra un ippopotamo e l'acqua, hai presente?


Sei stata chiarissima.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a donne libere che diventano amanti di uomini sposati, la piccolina nel caso di mio marito.
> 
> Non sapevo, nel tuo caso, che l'altra fosse sposata e madre. In questo caso dipende da quanto ci tiene alla sua famiglia.


Temo poco, ma ammetto di non capirla assolutamente. Spero di sbagliarmi almeno per quanto riguarda il suo sentirsi madre.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> [...] La avete lasciata troppo fare, lei non deve permettersi di continuare così, non è nulla di male, si chiama guerra.


Daniele...ha un figlio piccolo.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sono letta tutti e tre i lunghissimi thread, MillePensieri, e mi sono fatta un'idea complessiva.[...]



Intanto benvenuta.
Non voglio smentirti a tutti i costi, ma...
La persona che hai in mente non è il mio forse-compagno prima della crisi. Non lo riconosco dal tuo ritratto.
Era un uomo su cui contare, con delle idee, delle cose in cui credeva e dei progetti per il futuro, ma non rigidamente schematico e teso all'impeccabilità. Sarei soffocata con qualcuno del genere.
Amabilmente imperfetto e capace di vivere anche alla giornata, persino un rompipalle quando ci si metteva! Sarebbe bello rivederlo così.
La tua descrizione lo inquadra bene adesso, non posso negarlo dopo tutti i miei post. Ma sta cominciando lentamente a discostarsene e per me è importante sottolinearlo.

Del lutto non parlo più, aggiungo solo che risale a molto, molto tempo prima del nostro incontro.
Lo ha condizionato, ma non è un evento con cui ha impattato di recente. Certo, parte dei suoi problemi è cominciata da lì. Si è tenuto dentro troppe cose e non le ha metabolizzate. 
Il suo nervosismo l'ho colto, non ho chiuso gli occhi fingendo che andasse tutto bene, ma come tanti altri qui dentro mi fidavo. Lui ha scelto di mentire, sul tradimento e su tutto il resto.

Sono d'accordo perlomeno che conoscere l'altra (con la a minuscola, microscopica) e vivere con lei quell'esperienza lo abbia portato al limite. Forse sarebbe crollato anche se non lo avessi scoperto. Non saprei, è andata diversamente.
Ed è vero, l'uomo che pensavo di conoscere non c'è più. Ma credo che abbia capito anche lui di non poter tornare indietro a questo punto, si ritroverà in un po' cose e si scoprirà diverso in tante altre.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Daniele...ha un figlio piccolo.


Ma se una crede, vuole credere di aver incontrato il grande amore che le spetta e per il quale deve lottare, un figlio è un aspetto secondario, una sua appendice.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Intanto benvenuta.
> Non voglio smentirti a tutti i costi, ma...
> La persona che hai in mente non è il mio forse-compagno prima della crisi. Non lo riconosco dal tuo ritratto.
> Era un uomo su cui contare, con delle idee, delle cose in cui credeva e dei progetti per il futuro, ma non rigidamente schematico e teso all'impeccabilità. Sarei soffocata con qualcuno del genere.
> ...


Sei davvero un portento di equilibrio. E' un uomo fortunato. Speriamo se ne riaccorga travolgentemente


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei davvero un portento di equilibrio. E' un uomo fortunato. Speriamo se ne riaccorga travolgentemente


se ne è già accorto


----------



## Innominata (5 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Intanto benvenuta.
> Non voglio smentirti a tutti i costi, ma...
> La persona che hai in mente non è il mio forse-compagno prima della crisi. Non lo riconosco dal tuo ritratto.
> Era un uomo su cui contare, con delle idee, delle cose in cui credeva e dei progetti per il futuro, ma non rigidamente schematico e teso all'impeccabilità. Sarei soffocata con qualcuno del genere.
> ...


Questo è descritto con delicata, luminosa e affettuosa umiltà. Con delicata, luminosa, trepida cognizione.:bacissimo:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se ne è già accorto


Non mi pare "travolgentemente", però.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi pare "travolgentemente", però.


e vorrei vedere.
con il crollo che ha avuto io sarei piuttosto sospettosa se se ne fosse accorto travolgentemente.
avrebbe voluto dire che contianuava a nascondere cose.
Così invece è "nudo" davanti a lei.
E io la vedo una prova d'amore enorme.
Perchè non maschera nulla e fa di tutto per riemergere.
Con lei.
per lei.
E per loro.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2013)

mmm... forse. Ma non è per fare il bastian contrario; però sì il tempo, si dice... però il tempo separati, secondo me, era meglio.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> mmm... forse. Ma non è per fare il bastian contrario; però sì il tempo, si dice... però il tempo separati, secondo me, era meglio.


sbagli.
_abbiamo_ già superato questa fase mesi fa, quando tu non c'eri, tanto da capire che invece sarebbe stato molto peggio.
dati alla mano.
se hai letto tutto strano ti sia sfuggito


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Daniele...ha un figlio piccolo.


Sono problemi suoi cara Mille, è lei che si è messa a giocare con il fuoro e non spetta a voi proteggere il suo figlio, quanto a lei e lei in questo è carente. Mille, basta cazzate, lei deve imparare a ster al suo posto ed il momento è questo, il tuo compagno è stato chiaro con lei e lei si crogiola nelle sue illusioni idiote? Svegliatela ben!


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se una crede, vuole credere di aver incontrato il grande amore che le spetta e per il quale deve lottare, un figlio è un aspetto secondario, una sua appendice.



Che vuoi dire, esattamente?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Che vuoi dire, esattamente?


 Ho usato il sarcasmo. Chi è egoista trascina nel proprio egoismo chiunque.


----------



## Carola (6 Marzo 2013)

"Certo, parte dei suoi problemi è cominciata da lì. Si è tenuto dentro troppe cose e non le ha metabolizzate. "



ciao
sei una persona meravigliosa sai
ho letto al tua storia

certi lutti non metabolizzati..creano devastazioni si.

andrebbero affrontati subito
io a suo tempo, non lo feci e le conseguenze le porto ancora adesso addosso

certo non sono una giustificazione al mio tradimento

ma alla mia crisi matrimonaile si

in bocca al lupo per davvero tutto


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho usato il sarcasmo. Chi è egoista trascina nel proprio egoismo chiunque.


Credi? Dubito che un figlio non venga, quasi per chiunque, al primo posto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Credi? Dubito che un figlio non venga,* quasi *per chiunque, al primo posto.


C'è chi li tortura, figurati se non c'è chi prima si preoccupa del proprio benessere e solo dopo dei figli. L'osservazione era nata a proposito di quell'amante che insisteva nel voler la distruzione della relazione del suo amante, nonostante questo avrebbe comportato anche la distruzione del proprio e problemi per suo figlio.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Temo poco, ma ammetto di non capirla assolutamente. Spero di sbagliarmi almeno per quanto riguarda il suo sentirsi madre.



Nei primi anni 80 ho avuto una collega con una storia simile, pur lavorando in una grossa azienda, circa 3.000 persone nello stesso edificio, ci si conosceva quasi tutti almeno di vista, e lei, sposata con un dirigente della stessa azienda, e madre, se la spassava con molti, un giorno una collega fece i complimenti al marito per la nuova pelliccia della moglie, lui se ne uscì, davanti a tutti, dicendo 'gliela avrà regalata uno dei suoi tanti amici', gelo in sala-caffè, evidentemente lui era perfettamente al corrente delle abitudini e, misteri della vita, sono rimasti sempre insieme, non certo per motivi economici.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nei primi anni 80 ho avuto una collega con una storia simile, pur lavorando in una grossa azienda, circa 3.000 persone nello stesso edificio, ci si conosceva quasi tutti almeno di vista, e lei, sposata con un dirigente della stessa azienda, e madre, se la spassava con molti, un giorno una collega fece i complimenti al marito per la nuova pelliccia della moglie, lui se ne uscì, davanti a tutti, dicendo 'gliela avrà regalata uno dei suoi tanti amici', gelo in sala-caffè, evidentemente lui era perfettamente al corrente delle abitudini e, misteri della vita, sono rimasti sempre insieme, non certo per motivi economici.


Magari credeva di esorcizzare pettegolezzi a cui non credeva o non voleva credere. Oppure lui faceva altrettanto o di peggio. Ricordi la battuta su Cacciari di Berlusconi?


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari credeva di esorcizzare pettegolezzi a cui non credeva o non voleva credere. Oppure lui faceva altrettanto o di peggio. Ricordi la battuta su Cacciari di Berlusconi?



No, lei non faceva niente per nascondere le sue preferenze, lui era molto dedito alla carriera ed al partito, non si usava perdere tempo a spettegolare, non ne avevamo neppure il tempo. Lei era un ochetta molto elegante e benestante, il figlio era l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri, il marito un bancomat.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi li tortura, figurati se non c'è chi prima si preoccupa del proprio benessere e solo dopo dei figli. L'osservazione era nata a proposito di quell'amante che insisteva nel voler la distruzione della relazione del suo amante, nonostante questo avrebbe comportato anche la distruzione del proprio e problemi per suo figlio.


Appunto. E infatti non abbiamo alcun motivo per supporre che questa donna faccia parte di tali casi estremi.
Puo' volere che il suo ex amante lasci la compagna per mille motivi, giusti o sbagliati, ma che nulla incidono sull'amore per il figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Appunto. E infatti non abbiamo alcun motivo per supporre che questa donna faccia parte di tali casi estremi.
> Puo' volere che il suo ex amante lasci la compagna per mille motivi, giusti o sbagliati, ma che nulla incidono sull'amore per il figlio.


Forse non hai seguito il "caso".


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere.
> con il crollo che ha avuto io sarei piuttosto sospettosa se se ne fosse accorto travolgentemente.
> avrebbe voluto dire che contianuava a nascondere cose.
> Così invece è "nudo" davanti a lei.
> ...


senza parole, in positivo!:amici:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono problemi suoi cara Mille, è lei che si è messa a giocare con il fuoro e non spetta a voi proteggere il suo figlio, quanto a lei e lei in questo è carente. Mille, basta cazzate, lei deve imparare a ster al suo posto ed il momento è questo, il tuo compagno è stato chiaro con lei e lei si crogiola nelle sue illusioni idiote? Svegliatela ben!


Daniele, forse mi illudo, ma credo che lei abbia appena ricevuto un messaggio chiarissimo. Definitivo.
Non c'è altro da aggiungere e una guerra a tutto campo non fa per me.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se una crede, vuole credere di aver incontrato il grande amore che le spetta e per il quale deve lottare, un figlio è un aspetto secondario, una sua appendice.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è egoista trascina nel proprio egoismo chiunque.


Peccato non poterti approvare, sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

*cara Mille,*

visto che Trasognata ha rotto gli indugi, mi presento anch'io, che sono timida.
Io  pure, come trasognata, ho letto i tuoi thread.
Ora non rammento proprio tutti i particolari della tua storia.
Li ho letti nel tempo. Seguo il forum da oltre un mese, anche se non partecipavo
Però, non ci ho capito tanto.

Ecco, so perché ho letto tanto il forum senza scrivere.
Io sono sincera, e poco diplomatica.

E quindi, mi sono chiesta: ma cosa ci fa Mille con quest’uomo?
Cioé, ci deve essere proprio un’ottima ragione.
Chiunque lo avrebbe buttato a mare.
Perché?
Cavoli, ho pensato - corretta, forte.
Lo ama. E' generosa.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Daniele, forse mi illudo, ma credo che lei abbia appena ricevuto un messaggio chiarissimo. Definitivo.
> Non c'è altro da aggiungere e una guerra a tutto campo non fa per me.


infatti è territorio facocere la lotta nel fango.
C'avrai mica tempo di farla.




A meno che il fango non sia quello di una SPA sul mar rosso...


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sbagli.
> _abbiamo_ già superato questa fase mesi fa, quando tu non c'eri, tanto da capire che invece sarebbe stato molto peggio.
> dati alla mano.
> se hai letto tutto strano ti sia sfuggito


Avevo letto e sapevo. Ma sono dell'opinione che sia stato un distacco troppo breve, davvero troppo breve. Opinione, eh! Solo una povera opinione.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avevo letto e sapevo. Ma sono dell'opinione che sia stato un distacco troppo breve, davvero troppo breve. Opinione, eh! Solo una povera opinione.


Cavoli, opss, scusate. Fantastica :smile:, ma credevo ti chiamassi Trasognata.
Ehmmm,vabe', qualsiasi sia la fiaba....ci stà che tu non abbia letto proprio tutto. Anch'io ho letto la storia di Mille, ma tanti particolari (e generali pure) mi sfuggono.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> visto che Trasognata ha rotto gli indugi, mi presento anch'io, che sono timida.
> Io  pure, come trasognata, ho letto i tuoi thread.
> Ora non rammento proprio tutti i particolari della tua storia.
> Li ho letti nel tempo. Seguo il forum da oltre un mese, anche se non partecipavo
> ...


Ma sei una donna? Mettiti un avatar che aiuti a ricordarlo :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avevo letto e sapevo. Ma sono dell'opinione che sia stato un distacco troppo breve, davvero troppo breve. Opinione, eh! Solo una povera opinione.


Ad oggi credo che abbiamo fatto bene così.
Ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ad oggi credo che abbiamo fatto bene così.
> Ho questa sensazione.


Non mi permetterei mai di dubitare delle tue sensazioni. Anzi, quasi mi spiace di intervenire, visto che tendo a spaccare il capello in quattro. Però credi che sono in buona fede. E solidale.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ad oggi credo che abbiamo fatto bene così.
> Ho questa sensazione.


Non si sbaglia far quel che si ritiene giusto con amore e per amore e con trasparenza.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

Le ultime due settimane sono state lente e fin troppo dense.
Dopo il confronto con l'altra è rientrato tutto nella norma, con un forse-compagno un po' sulle sue per qualche giorno, visibilmente nervoso di ritorno dall'ufficio, affettuoso e piuttosto loquace con me. Una volta raggiunto il punto  di ebollizione ha reagito di nuovo incanalando l'ansia nelle cose che lo fanno stare meglio, soprattutto preparare dolci. Ne ha fatti un'infinità questa volta, abbiamo dovuto distribuirli in giro per non buttarne via a manciate. I suoi colleghi hanno gradito, i miei pure e la sua pancetta continua a crescere nonostante provi a tirarla in dentro quando si guarda allo specchio.
In poche parole la facocera si è incattivita parecchio, lo ha pressato ancora più aggressivamente e lui si è sentito uno schifo nei miei confronti. 

Ed io ho accumulato di nuovo tanta rabbia. 
In parte per il suo atteggiamento, che mi fa percepire lei come un onnipresente rumore di fondo, ma soprattutto a causa di tutte quelle cose con cui sto avendo a che fare da mesi.
 Sono riaffiorati alcuni dei pensieri più dolorosi che ritornano ciclicamente ad infestarmi la testa, soprattutto la mancata maternità, già sviscerata e spolpata più volte, ancora dolorosissima.
Poi un'enorme rottura di scatole sul lavoro con quell'eterno indeciso a cui purtroppo ho scelto di fare da chioccia, perdendo tempo e sprecando energie (il motivo per cui sono sveglia a quest'ora...).
Infine le telefonate concordate con i miei. Si sono offerti ancora una volta di aiutarmi tendendomi le loro mani artigliate e mi hanno fatto notare di non aver infranto il nostro patto, di aver rispettato la mia volontà.
- Si, e quindi?
Vogliono farmi sentire la loro "vicinanza in questa situazione complicata", vedermi. Ho provato disgusto.
No.

Mi sono quindi ritagliata qualche spazio in più per riflettere e respirare. Non sono sparita, ho solo avuto bisogno di assimilare ed eliminare un po' di cose. Lui mi ha lasciata in pace per un paio di giorni, poi si è fatto timidamente avanti con occhi da cucciolo preoccupato.
- Vuoi parlarne?
- No. 
Ha insistito.
- Davvero, no...
È sembrato morire dentro, sull'orlo del pianto. L'ho cacciato via fulminandolo con lo sguardo.
Non è bastato, il giorno dopo ha preso coraggio e ci ha riprovato, balbettante e agitato.
- Mille...io...ecco...ti ascolto, se vuoi.
Sfogo a valanga.
Se l'è cercato.
Mi ha ascoltata ed è impallidito.
Sono arrivate le sue scuse
I lacrimoni.
Le scuse per i lacrimoni.
E un doloroso chiarimento.
A letto mi ha avvolta silenziosamente con un abbraccio stritolante che non ho avuto la forza di sciogliere.
Anzi, non ne ho avuto voglia, mi sono avvinghiata a lui piangendo e strattonandolo per la maglietta, finché mi sono addormentata. 
In dieci mesi è stato il contatto più fisico e intimo che abbiamo avuto.

Ora sto decisamente meglio, mi sono ripresa. Ci siamo ripresi.
Non mi aspettavo uno sfogo così feroce, sono esplosa in un attimo dicendo anche cose davvero pesanti.
Lui ha incassato, ha risposto, ha pianto, mi ha abbracciata tremando e mi ha stupita per come ha "forzato" un blocco che nemmeno io vedevo con chiarezza. Lo stesso che ad esempio mi ha impedito di aprirmi con altri o scrivere qui.


----------



## Innominata (22 Marzo 2013)

Ti meriti un grosso abbraccio! Quando ti leggo mi sento talmente partecipe da essere alla fine paralizzata. Non dirò tutto. E' impossibile! Tra i "mille pensieri" che ho spesso c'è proprio quello di quanto sia necessario, a volte, far deflagrare la comunicazione per raggiungere il punto, il ricorso a modalità primordiali e violente come l'aggressione e la fusione per sfondare porte che per malintesa decenza stanno altrimenti accostate, e solo con semplice tocco non si può aprirle.
Capisco che il luogo di lavoro possa essere pieno di sollecitazioni confusive, e non so mai se trasportare sempre dentro casa il suo scenario sia una cosa necessaria, o se sia meglio oscurarne l'esistenza e lasciarlo decantare fuori. Considerate le particolarità delle situazioni, tua e mia, mi sono assestata sul fatto che nella quotidianità non si vada ad attivarne il racconto, ma ogni tanto si deve far ricorso a certe modalità comunicative per aprire quella porta, e sono le modalità-valanga. Come per dire: ricordiamoci che. Esiste. (scusa Tebe, ma la puntualizzazione è d'obbligo:upChe queste cose sono. Qui. Perché dentro di noi. E sotto la scusante dello stato emotivo alterato, eccessivo, a tinte forti, si possono dire le cose che altrimenti attraverso la porta accostata non potrebbero essere dette, se non manipolate e non centrate. Dopo c'è la cura dell'abbraccio.
Prepariamoci una buona dose-munizione di valanghe e di abbracci.:kiss:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

Mille, fatti un piacere e fa un piacere al tuo compagno, minaccia la facocera per davvero, sta facendo danni su danni, danni che in queste condizioni possono rallentare il processo di guarigione del tuo compagno. Se una mia amica fosse in queste condizioni...ricorda, lei non è un essere umano, lei è solo una merdaccia, non darle rispetto, non lo merita.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

*Millepensieri*

Non capisco più perché continui a farti male in questo modo. Non è una storia che può funzionare. 10 mesi in questo modo avrebbero ammazzato qualunque amore. A me sembra (scusa Mille) che siate solo legati ormai da un rapporto di rabbia-dolore-consolazione.


----------



## Innominata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco più perché continui a farti male in questo modo. Non è una storia che può funzionare. 10 mesi in questo modo avrebbero ammazzato qualunque amore. A me sembra (scusa Mille) che siate solo legati ormai da un rapporto di rabbia-dolore-consolazione.


I tranvatoni di Brunetta non sono mai peregrini. Eppure standoci dentro ricorrere alla ragione, e razionali si è anche, eccome, e pesantemente, non basta per operare una recisione. Non è solo spinta a farsi del male, o tendenza oblativa, è la diversità imperscrutabile di ogni storia quando c'è ancora storia. Storia. Che non è (ancora) finita. E sono decreti storici misteriosi a cui partecipano ragione, cuore, anima, quotidianità, biografia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> I tranvatoni di Brunetta non sono mai peregrini. Eppure standoci dentro ricorrere alla ragione, e razionali si è anche, eccome, e pesantemente, non basta per operare una recisione. Non è solo spinta a farsi del male, o tendenza oblativa, è la diversità imperscrutabile di ogni storia quando c'è ancora storia. Storia. Che non è (ancora) finita. E sono decreti storici misteriosi a cui partecipano ragione, cuore, anima, quotidianità, biografia.


Concordo. E sin dalla prima lettura ho compreso Mille. Adesso sta diventando solo una tortura.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

Io continuo a ripetere che il problema di questo lungo tempo è la facocera che andrebbe disattivata nel peggiore dei modi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io continuo a ripetere che il problema di questo lungo tempo è la facocera che andrebbe disattivata nel peggiore dei modi.


Lei gli porta il caffè! Sono loro che continuano a tenersela in mezzo!


----------



## Innominata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei gli porta il caffè! Sono loro che continuano a tenersela in mezzo!


Loro fanno la parte loro, ma le facocere continuano anche per proprio conto! E non è che sia semplice disattendere questo. Si può neutralizzare, ma ignorare mi pare un po' un artificio. Dovresti aver fatto una tale opera di smantellamento da farle proprio fisicamente e spiritualmente fuori...
Per "fisicamente" intendo l'attivazione di circuiti cerebrali e sensoriali che portano all'oscuramento totale della vista quando passa. Per spiritualmente tutto il resto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Le ultime due settimane sono state lente e fin troppo dense.
> Dopo il confronto con l'altra è rientrato tutto nella norma, con un forse-compagno un po' sulle sue per qualche giorno, visibilmente nervoso di ritorno dall'ufficio, affettuoso e piuttosto loquace con me. Una volta raggiunto il punto di ebollizione ha reagito di nuovo incanalando l'ansia nelle cose che lo fanno stare meglio, soprattutto preparare dolci. Ne ha fatti un'infinità questa volta, abbiamo dovuto distribuirli in giro per non buttarne via a manciate. I suoi colleghi hanno gradito, i miei pure e la sua pancetta continua a crescere nonostante provi a tirarla in dentro quando si guarda allo specchio.
> In poche parole la facocera si è incattivita parecchio, lo ha pressato ancora più aggressivamente e lui si è sentito uno schifo nei miei confronti.
> 
> ...


ringrazio gli dèi. Finalmente ti ha potuto aiutare. LUI aiutare TE. LUI prendersi carico del TUO malessere. Meno male.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ti meriti un grosso abbraccio! [...]


ciao inno, grazie davvero.:amici:
la valanga ha travolto anche me, non sono riuscita a fermarmi o a dosare le parole, nemmeno a respingerlo e a smettere di sfogarmi sul suo corpo. non ha subito violenze, se l'è cavata con una maglietta stropicciata ed il mio peso addosso per tutta la notte, niente di troppo provante visti i centimetri ed i chili che ci separano. 
ma ero convinta di riuscire a superare tutto da sola.
invece no, ho perso il controllo. e lui è stato presente in maniera attiva, anche se faticando visibilmente. 
e l'altra, fastidiosa presenza, non la "porta in casa" da tanto, non come prima. il problema dopo tutti gli sfoghi che gli ho concesso è capire cosa gli passa per la testa solo dai suoi gesti e dalle parole non dette. non che sia così criptico, se prepara impasto per torte tutta la sera, so che ha passato una giornata dura. e mi irrita. ma lui la tiene fuori come meglio può. andrà meglio, la strada mi sembra questa ormai.
nel frattempo può darsi che esploda ancora. 
se la cura è questa, ci può stare. non mi sembra inopportuna in relazione alle nostre vicende.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mille, fatti un piacere e fa un piacere al tuo compagno, minaccia la facocera per davvero, sta facendo danni su danni, danni che in queste condizioni possono rallentare il processo di guarigione del tuo compagno. Se una mia amica fosse in queste condizioni...ricorda, lei non è un essere umano, lei è solo una merdaccia, non darle rispetto, non lo merita.


io non la rispetto, se anche le succedesse una tragedia farei spallucce. è spazio sottratto all'aria, poco più di niente. semplicemente non voglio averci a che fare, soprattutto non ora che il mio forse-compagno la sta allontanando con sempre maggior convinzione. so che lo sta frenando, che gli ricorda ogni giorno del gesto compiuto, ma ormai si sta solo rendendo ridicola. urla e batte i piedi per terra perché il gioco è finito prima che fosse lei a stufarsene.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco più perché continui a farti male in questo modo. Non è una storia che può funzionare. 10 mesi in questo modo avrebbero ammazzato qualunque amore. A me sembra (scusa Mille) che siate solo legati ormai da un rapporto di rabbia-dolore-consolazione.


ciao brunetta.
che dire...all'inizio di tutto questo casino scrivevo di volere dei segnali per andare avanti, ora li sto ricevendo.
e si, è trascorso più tempo di quanto avrei potuto immaginare, ma il nostro rapporto in (ri)costruzione non è solo quello. davvero, fidati. non è la prima volta che mi fai presente queste tue sensazioni e ci ho sempre pensato su per non perdermi in illusioni dannose. posso dirti con una certa sicurezza che c'è altro.
:amici:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ciao brunetta.
> che dire...all'inizio di tutto questo casino scrivevo di volere dei segnali per andare avanti, ora li sto ricevendo.
> e si, è trascorso più tempo di quanto avrei potuto immaginare, ma il nostro rapporto in (ri)costruzione non è solo quello. davvero, fidati. non è la prima volta che mi fai presente queste tue sensazioni e ci ho sempre pensato su per non perdermi in illusioni dannose. posso dirti con una certa sicurezza che c'è altro.
> :amici:


Tu sei tu.
Lei è lei.
Il suo guaio è quello di proiettare su altre donne come se fossero lei.
Un delirio di onnipotenza.
Da tutto quel che leggo di te, so che sei molto intelligente e che pian pianino sai quello che tu VUOI fare.
E che non hai tanto bisogno di gente che ti dica quello che DEVI fare.

In effetti tu comunichi.
Non chiedi.

E questo mi piace molto di te.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei gli porta il caffè! Sono loro che continuano a tenersela in mezzo!


a parte quell'episodio, è vero che siamo noi a darle "importanza" in maniera diversa, ma ci stiamo lavorando su.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Marzo 2013)

Mille, sei una grande, questo lo sappiamo tutti qui. La domanda che a me resta inevasa: cosa non andava bene tra voi perché sia potuto accadere?


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ringrazio gli dèi. Finalmente ti ha potuto aiutare. LUI aiutare TE. LUI prendersi carico del TUO malessere. Meno male.


si, è qualcosa di cui non so spiegare l'importanza a parole. ma è proprio come dici tu.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu [...]


conte...
io vedo altro nei pensieri di brunetta, è una forumista che dice la sua e la apprezzo.

per il resto, grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ciao brunetta.
> che dire...all'inizio di tutto questo casino scrivevo di volere dei segnali per andare avanti, ora li sto ricevendo.
> e si, è trascorso più tempo di quanto avrei potuto immaginare, ma il nostro rapporto in (ri)costruzione non è solo quello. davvero, fidati. non è la prima volta che mi fai presente queste tue sensazioni e ci ho sempre pensato su per non perdermi in illusioni dannose. posso dirti con una certa sicurezza che c'è altro.
> :amici:


:sorriso3::thankyou::amici:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [...] La domanda che a me resta inevasa: cosa non andava bene tra voi perché sia potuto accadere?


all'apparenza sembravano non esserci particolari problemi, in pratica convivevo con una bomba ad orologeria.
mesi di lavoro pesante, stress, litigi e una distanza tra noi che lui ha percepito come un abisso, mentre io come un leggero sfasamento. non mi ha comunicato il suo disagio, ancora incomprensioni e alla fine c'è stato l'incontro con l'altra. in parole povere, queste sono state le premesse per tutto il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> a parte quell'episodio, è vero che siamo noi a darle "importanza" in maniera diversa, ma ci stiamo lavorando su.


Volevo dire che non mi sembra poi sta "facocera". Quelle che vogliono innanzi tutto competere con la rivale del momento e distruggere fanno di tutto da scenate a minacce di suicidio ecc. Questa vuole solo non sentirsi quello che è stata: un diversivo in un momento di crisi, subito gettato. E ci prova cercano un minimo riscontro umano e conferme. Non ti dico che tu ti debba mettere dal suo punto di vista ma un po' sì e, capito questo, ignorare questi goffi tentativi e dar loro la giusta dimensione. Tutto rischia di andare spesso fuori fuoco. Forse avete toccato l'apice (o il fondo) però è ora di ripartire! E' ora!


----------



## Horny (23 Marzo 2013)

*ma*

mille, non riesco a inquadrare.
Quanti anni hai/ha? cioè 30 o 40?
Tu vuoi un figlio?
Lo vuoi con il tuo forse.com?

Per me siamo molto diverse.
e d'istinto la vedo come brunetta, ma più drastica nelle conclusioni.
Una Storia che non è ancora conclusa.
ok, ci stà.
bo'. sarà perché le Storie si possono chiudere in tanti diversi modi e tempi.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> all'apparenza sembravano non esserci particolari problemi, in pratica convivevo con una bomba ad orologeria.
> mesi di lavoro pesante, stress, litigi e una distanza tra noi che lui ha percepito come un abisso, mentre io come un leggero sfasamento. non mi ha comunicato il suo disagio, ancora incomprensioni e alla fine c'è stato l'incontro con l'altra. in parole povere, queste sono state le premesse per tutto il resto.


Sembrano problemi di comunicazione... sembrano... Sai? Perdona se sono indiscreta, ma da quanto ho letto dei tuoi post, mi patreva d'intuire che lui sia deflagrato in coincidenza con il progetto del figlio... sbaglierò, ma forse il punto vero sta lì...


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo dire che non mi sembra poi sta "facocera". Quelle che vogliono innanzi tutto competere con la rivale del momento e distruggere fanno di tutto da scenate a minacce di suicidio ecc. Questa vuole solo non sentirsi quello che è stata: un diversivo in un momento di crisi, subito gettato. E ci prova cercano un minimo riscontro umano e conferme. Non ti dico che tu ti debba mettere dal suo punto di vista ma un po' sì e, capito questo, *ignorare questi goffi tentativi e dar loro la giusta dimensione. Tutto rischia di andare spesso fuori fuoco. Forse avete toccato l'apice (o il fondo) però è ora di ripartire! E' ora!*


Forse lei non è il peggio del peggio, ma la sua invadenza prima e la sua insistenza mista a cattiveria dopo (si, ci sono state) mi impediscono di vederla come un'anima in pena, bisognosa di rassicurazioni. Posso venirti incontro solo immaginandola come una "facocera light", ho questo limite.
:blank:

Sul neretto, hai ragione! 
Anzi, siamo già ripartiti, dobbiamo imparare a mantenere il passo e soprattutto la stessa andatura. 
:amici:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> mille [...]


ciao horby.
ho 33 anni ed ora escludo di avere un figlio.
lo volevo con il mio forse-compagno, si. perché è stato con lui e grazie a lui che questo "desiderio" è entrato a far parte di me.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Forse lei non è il peggio del peggio, ma la sua invadenza prima e la sua insistenza mista a cattiveria dopo (si, ci sono state) mi impediscono di vederla come un'anima in pena, bisognosa di rassicurazioni. Posso venirti incontro solo immaginandola come una "facocera light", ho questo limite.
> :blank:
> 
> Sul neretto, hai ragione!
> ...


Ci mancherebbe che tu dovessi avere partecipazione per la sua condizione. Lo dicevo solo per ridimensionarla. Bella la ripartenza! :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sembrano problemi di comunicazione... sembrano... Sai? Perdona se sono indiscreta, ma da quanto ho letto dei tuoi post, mi patreva d'intuire che lui sia deflagrato in coincidenza con il progetto del figlio... sbaglierò, ma forse il punto vero sta lì...


è così, non comunicavamo davvero.
 io ho scelto la via del dialogo, lui quella della chiusura e della menzogna. non ci siamo più trovati da questo punto di vista, non l'ho capito e ho riposto male la mia fiducia.

sicuramente il "progetto" è un elemento che ha aggiunto pressione, ma è solo una delle tante cause del suo crollo.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che tu dovessi avere partecipazione per la sua condizione. Lo dicevo solo per ridimensionarla. Bella la ripartenza! :up:


:thankyou:


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> è così, non comunicavamo davvero.
> io ho scelto la via del dialogo, lui quella della chiusura e della menzogna. non ci siamo più trovati da questo punto di vista, non l'ho capito e ho riposto male la mia fiducia


E' un po' quello che l'uomo che vaga in casa ha chiamato "misunderstanding". Io ero in rotta di collisione con lui su tante cose, e gliene parlavo continuamente cercando di capire; a un certo punto mi sono detta ok, forse ha bisogno di essere lasciato in pace, e' stressato, ha la crisi di mezza eta', deve decongestionare i suoi umori labili. Aspettiamo un attimo. Ho cominciato a occuparmi di cose mie, ho cambiato lavoro, ho visto che non venivo sostenuta su una cosa che mi stava straziando (non volevo farlo, e' che i carichi erano diventati obiettivamente insostenibili) e ho ridetto ok, ora non puo' aiutarmi. Pare che lui abbia interpretato tutto questo per indifferenza ed esclusione, che dopo un periodo in cui si sentiva disperato ha scientemente deciso che doveva rivolgersi verso altri lidi. Quindi non gli e' capitato, lui ha proprio cercato. Pero' secondo lui tutto e' derivato da questo misunderstanding. A me sembra una cosa folle: io aspettavo con fiducia, lui non ha capito, e io non ho capito. Non so neanche se tutto questo puo' esser vero. Come puo' la comunicazione crollare fino a questo punto, essere oscurata, travestirsi in questa maniera, tanto da non far piu' riconoscere le intenzioni e i vissuti dell'altro? Mi dico che pero' tutto accade esattamente nel momento in cui deve accadere, e niente e' casuale, a un certo punto la comunicazione deve essere forzata con una rappresentazione estrema. il tradimento si occupa proprio di questo racconto.


----------



## tesla (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' un po' quello che l'uomo che vaga in casa ha chiamato "misunderstanding". Io ero in rotta di collisione con lui su tante cose, e gliene parlavo continuamente cercando di capire; a un certo punto mi sono detta ok, forse ha bisogno di essere lasciato in pace, e' stressato, ha la crisi di mezza eta', deve decongestionare i suoi umori labili. Aspettiamo un attimo. Ho cominciato a occuparmi di cose mie, ho cambiato lavoro, ho visto che non venivo sostenuta su una cosa che mi stava straziando (non volevo farlo, e' che i carichi erano diventati obiettivamente insostenibili) e ho ridetto ok, ora non puo' aiutarmi. Pare che lui abbia interpretato tutto questo per indifferenza ed esclusione, che dopo un periodo in cui si sentiva disperato ha scientemente deciso che doveva rivolgersi verso altri lidi. Quindi non gli e' capitato, lui ha proprio cercato. Pero' secondo lui tutto e' derivato da questo misunderstanding. A me sembra una cosa folle: io aspettavo con fiducia, lui non ha capito, e io non ho capito. Non so neanche se tutto questo puo' esser vero. Come puo' la comunicazione crollare fino a questo punto, essere oscurata, travestirsi in questa maniera, tanto da non far piu' riconoscere le intenzioni e i vissuti dell'altro? Mi dico che pero' tutto accade esattamente nel momento in cui deve accadere, e niente e' casuale, a un certo punto la comunicazione deve essere forzata con una rappresentazione estrema. il tradimento si occupa proprio di questo racconto.


butto li i miei 2 cent: c'è un momento in cui si verifica un cortocircuito nella coppia, una specie di piccolo BZZZZ come nei film,  e in quel momento uno dei due si accorge delle piccole scintille e, allarmato, chiede spiegazioni.
ho notato che spesso il partner ignora deliberatamente quelle scintille, anche se grosse come una casa, e ridimensiona, minimizza, trascura deliberatamente.
non è un crollo della comunicazione, almeno sul piano fisico della trasmissiome.
non si tagliano i fili per intenderci.
è proprio il ricevente che fa finta di non sentire.
può essere un blocco emotivo, rabbia, INDIFFERENZA, ma ho come il sospetto che ci sia qualcosa di premeditato nello stare zitti e nel non trovare una soluzione assieme per quelle scintille e per l'incendio che inevitabilmente si propagherà.

io propendo per l'indifferenza. 
lasciano accadere perchè in fondo, in fondo,  in fondissimo, non gliene frega abbastanza


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> butto li i miei 2 cent: c'è un momento in cui si verifica un cortocircuito nella coppia, una specie di piccolo BZZZZ come nei film,  e in quel momento uno dei due si accorge delle piccole scintille e, allarmato, chiede spiegazioni.
> ho notato che spesso il partner ignora deliberatamente quelle scintille, anche se grosse come una casa, e ridimensiona, minimizza, trascura deliberatamente.
> non è un crollo della comunicazione, almeno sul piano fisico della trasmissiome.
> non si tagliano i fili per intenderci.
> ...


Sì Tesla, è questo il tarlo che anche a cose "chiarite" sembra avere il dono dell'immortalità...


----------



## tesla (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sì Tesla, è questo il tarlo che anche a cose "chiarite" sembra avere il dono dell'immortalità...


perchè è un'offesa inconsolabile


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Le ultime due settimane sono state lente e fin troppo dense.
> Dopo il confronto con l'altra è rientrato tutto nella norma, con un forse-compagno un po' sulle sue per qualche giorno, visibilmente nervoso di ritorno dall'ufficio, affettuoso e piuttosto loquace con me. Una volta raggiunto il punto  di ebollizione ha reagito di nuovo incanalando l'ansia nelle cose che lo fanno stare meglio, soprattutto preparare dolci. Ne ha fatti un'infinità questa volta, abbiamo dovuto distribuirli in giro per non buttarne via a manciate. I suoi colleghi hanno gradito, i miei pure e la sua pancetta continua a crescere nonostante provi a tirarla in dentro quando si guarda allo specchio.
> In poche parole la facocera si è incattivita parecchio, lo ha pressato ancora più aggressivamente e lui si è sentito uno schifo nei miei confronti.
> 
> ...


boh.  non ti so più che dire  oggi come ti senti?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Le ultime due settimane sono state lente e fin troppo dense.
> Dopo il confronto con l'altra è rientrato tutto nella norma, con un forse-compagno un po' sulle sue per qualche giorno, visibilmente nervoso di ritorno dall'ufficio, affettuoso e piuttosto loquace con me. Una volta raggiunto il punto  di ebollizione ha reagito di nuovo incanalando l'ansia nelle cose che lo fanno stare meglio, soprattutto preparare dolci. Ne ha fatti un'infinità questa volta, abbiamo dovuto distribuirli in giro per non buttarne via a manciate. I suoi colleghi hanno gradito, i miei pure e la sua pancetta continua a crescere nonostante provi a tirarla in dentro quando si guarda allo specchio.
> In poche parole la facocera si è incattivita parecchio, lo ha pressato ancora più aggressivamente e lui si è sentito uno schifo nei miei confronti.
> 
> ...



Millina, finalmente lui che ti sostiene! Finalmente!!!! 
Come sati, oggi?


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Le ultime due settimane sono state lente e fin troppo dense.
> Dopo il confronto con l'altra è rientrato tutto nella norma, con un forse-compagno un po' sulle sue per qualche giorno, visibilmente nervoso di ritorno dall'ufficio, affettuoso e piuttosto loquace con me. Una volta raggiunto il punto  di ebollizione ha reagito di nuovo incanalando l'ansia nelle cose che lo fanno stare meglio, soprattutto preparare dolci. Ne ha fatti un'infinità questa volta, abbiamo dovuto distribuirli in giro per non buttarne via a manciate. I suoi colleghi hanno gradito, i miei pure e la sua pancetta continua a crescere nonostante provi a tirarla in dentro quando si guarda allo specchio.
> In poche parole la facocera si è incattivita parecchio, lo ha pressato ancora più aggressivamente e lui si è sentito uno schifo nei miei confronti.
> 
> ...



mamma mia Mille.
Forza. E' un grande passo. Enorme. Immenso.
Vorrei averti per qui per farti il trattamento tebano.
Massaggio ai piedi. Alle spalle e tiro alle freccette sulla foto della facocera.


Ah, un ultima cosa.
Lei è facocera come ben sai, non mollerà. Fa parte del facocirismo ma.  E' questo che la rende e renderà sempre più un rumore di sottofondo, si sta auto eliminando. Sta forzando inconsapevolmente lui a cacciare fuori le palle, con lei e con te.
Perchè è lei che lo mette davanti con i suoi comportamenti a quello che è stato, con distruzione dopo. 
Rivedo in lei e nel tuo forse compagno un pò Mattia.
Rivedo il tuo lui che guarda la sua facocera e pensa.
_Come diavolo ho fatto. Come._
E si Mille, non è mai bello fare paragoni ma quello che lei è, e quello che tu sei, sono evidenti a tutti. Soprattutto al tuo forse compagno.
Che non è idiota, ora meno che mai.
Questo è uno di quei casi in cui la facocera lavora per la  coppia. ( e il bello è che lei non lo sa)
:festa:

Qualche giorno fa Mattia è arrivato a casa con faccia facocera.
Sai che anche loro lavorano insieme e lei è una sua "sottoposta". Ricorderai anche che ormai sono passati quattro anni dal tradimento, cioè una roba di secoli proprio, eppure lei...
-Mattia...mi devi dire qualcosa?-
Lui ha sorriso un pò imbarazzato e socchiudendo gli occhi ha risposto -Hemm..io...oggi...caffè...-
-Si, sei andato a prendere il caffè con Faco?- ho risposto tranquilla. Mica è un problema il caffè. Mi fido a mille di Mattia con Faco.
-Mi ha invitato lei, ma non eravamo soli eh?-
Ho sorriso -Vabbè, ma mica sarebbe stato un problema anche se eravate soli alla macchinetta...e che è...Che ti ha detto?-
(mattia non ha ancora superato del tutto, e mi spiace. Non ha nessun senso che abbia i sensi di colpa per qualcosa che comunque siamo riusciti a gestire e che anzi. Ha salvato la nostra coppia)
-Mi ha comunicato che ha un nuovo fidanzato, questa volta nessuno di sposato o convivente, insomma uno libero.-
Ho fatto boccuccia tonda, lasciandomi uscire un..OH!
Lui ha continuato -Ha detto che è tanto innamorata, che lo conosce da un paio di mesi e che lui è già andato a vivere con lei, che sono perfetti insieme, che è felice e che finalmente ha trovato un vero uomo con cui ha una un intesa mentale incredibile...-
-Perchè ridi Mattia?-
-Sai quanti anni ha il suo fidanzato?-
-....no....-
-22...-
-Considerato che lei picchia sui 32 più o meno e trova intesa mentale incredibile con uno di 22, direi che...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  ODDIODDIODDIO.....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH-


Morale. Tutto questo per poi dirgli che _lui_ si è lasciato scappare una donna come _lei_, talmente figa. Intelligente e tutto il circo facocero, da aver potuto scegliere un giovincello con quoziente intellettivo _oltre_ e pure molto più giovane.
Mica da tutti no?

E' Zelig ormai. E vedrai Mille. Sono certa che fra un pò, sarà Zelig anche per te.


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ti meriti un grosso abbraccio! *Quando ti leggo mi sento talmente partecipe *da essere alla fine paralizzata. Non dirò tutto. E' impossibile! Tra i "mille pensieri" che ho spesso c'è proprio quello di quanto sia necessario, a volte, far deflagrare la comunicazione per raggiungere il punto, il ricorso a modalità primordiali e violente come l'aggressione e la fusione per sfondare porte che per malintesa decenza stanno altrimenti accostate, e solo con semplice tocco non si può aprirle.
> Capisco che il luogo di lavoro possa essere pieno di sollecitazioni confusive, e non so mai se trasportare sempre dentro casa il suo scenario sia una cosa necessaria, o se sia meglio oscurarne l'esistenza e lasciarlo decantare fuori. Considerate le particolarità delle situazioni, tua e mia, mi sono assestata sul fatto che nella quotidianità non si vada ad attivarne il racconto, ma ogni tanto si deve far ricorso a certe modalità comunicative per aprire quella porta, e sono le modalità-valanga. Come per dire: ricordiamoci che. Esiste.* (scusa Tebe, ma la puntualizzazione è d'obbligo*:upChe queste cose sono. Qui. Perché dentro di noi. E sotto la scusante dello stato emotivo alterato, eccessivo, a tinte forti, si possono dire le cose che altrimenti attraverso la porta accostata non potrebbero essere dette, se non manipolate e non centrate. Dopo c'è la cura dell'abbraccio.
> Prepariamoci una buona dose-munizione di valanghe e di abbracci.:kiss:


Minchia Inno sul neretto. Pure io.
Infatti quando vedo che Mille aggiorna, non leggo subito. Mi preparo come se dovessi incontrare una amica intima.
Devo essere rilassata, con la mia sigaretta elettronica piena del mio liquido preferito, e magari pure mega tazza di caffè e cioccolato.
Come adesso.
Perchè mi sembra proprio di essere li davanti a Mille e di ascoltare la sua voce.
Cioè. Devo essere completamente dedicata a quello che scrive.


Ok mi sto facendo una canna di maria confesso. Minchia che schifo la maria. Bleah.


per il secondo neretto, certo che esiste.
Il nulla è quello sentimentale, non quello fisico.
Mica possiamo ghettizzare le facicere no?





No?






Epperò...mmmhhhhhh


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. E sin dalla prima lettura ho compreso Mille. Adesso sta diventando solo una tortura.



se l'avessi compresa non avresti scritto tortura.
Un grande amore vale anche un grande sforzo e Mille non mi ha mai dato l'idea che si sentisse martire o aspirasse al martirio.

Sai Brunetta, forse sono io che con i miei percorsi mentali sono strana ma leggo Mille in due dimensioni.
Quella scritta e quella, ogni tanto, non scritta.

L'empatia che io ho e tu non tanto (mi sembra) mi rendono i suoi scritti _rotondi_.

Tu leggi solo un _times new roman_

per me ovvio.


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei tu.
> Lei è lei.
> Il suo guaio è quello di proiettare su altre donne come se fossero lei.
> Un delirio di onnipotenza.
> ...



ESATTO!


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sorriso3::thankyou::amici:



Vedi Brunè che quando ritiri i canini sei...sei....ecco sei....:unhappy:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo dire che non mi sembra poi sta "facocera". Quelle che vogliono innanzi tutto competere con la rivale del momento e distruggere fanno di tutto da scenate a minacce di suicidio ecc. Questa vuole solo non sentirsi quello che è stata: un diversivo in un momento di crisi, subito gettato. E ci prova cercano un minimo riscontro umano e conferme. Non ti dico che tu ti debba mettere dal suo punto di vista ma un po' sì e, capito questo, ignorare questi goffi tentativi e dar loro la giusta dimensione. Tutto rischia di andare spesso fuori fuoco. Forse avete toccato l'apice (o il fondo) però è ora di ripartire! E' ora!



no no. Facocerissima fidati.
Poi l'ha catalogata subito Sbri, che ha la cattedra in piscologia delle facocere. E' la massima esperta europea di facocere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Facocerissima fidati.
> Poi l'ha catalogata subito Sbri, che ha la cattedra in piscologia delle facocere. E' la massima esperta europea di facocere.


Apro una parentesi. Non so cosa si intenda esattamente con facocera. Io penso che ogni donna fa quel che può per la sua indole ma soprattutto per la sua storia. Nessun uomo è una preda. Qualche donna si innamora o crede di essersi innamorata di un uomo già impegnato. Per quello che crede essere amore si impegna con tutte le sue forze. Alcune perdono il senso della realtà e si impuntano a cercare di far diventare amore quello che per lui amore non era. Alcuni di questi erano stati più che chiari e solo una sorda, cieca e scema avrebbe potuto credere che per lui non era solo un diversivo. Questi proprio inequivocabili credo che non siano moltissimi. I più a parole o con i fatti (anche sms giornalieri di buon giorno e buona notte) hanno lasciato pensare che fosse qualcosa di più. Chiusa la storia è umano (non facocerese) chiedere di sentirsi un essere umano che ha avuto una storia con un altro essere umano (anche se aveva contemporaneamente un'altra storia precedente). Se una attua comportamenti violenti, anche non fisici, sfiora o compie un reato. Se non lo fa è solo una persona, una donna, come la tradita, che si trova in una situazione bruttissima. La tradita non è certo tenuta né a capirla né a essere dalla sua parte anzi ha tutti i diritti di insultarla con gli insulti più vari. Chi non è direttamente coinvolto può essere più equilibrata. Sembra quasi che un'amante abbia dignità solo se non prova sentimenti e non pone alcuna speranza in quel rapporto. Sarò io la manichea?


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro una parentesi. Non so cosa si intenda esattamente con facocera. Io penso che ogni donna fa quel che può per la sua indole ma soprattutto per la sua storia. Nessun uomo è una preda. Qualche donna si innamora o crede di essersi innamorata di un uomo già impegnato. Per quello che crede essere amore si impegna con tutte le sue forze. Alcune perdono il senso della realtà e si impuntano a cercare di far diventare amore quello che per lui amore non era. Alcuni di questi erano stati più che chiari e solo una sorda, cieca e scema avrebbe potuto credere che per lui non era solo un diversivo. Questi proprio inequivocabili credo che non siano moltissimi. I più a parole o con i fatti (anche sms giornalieri di buon giorno e buona notte) hanno lasciato pensare che fosse qualcosa di più. *Chiusa la storia è umano (non facocerese) chiedere di sentirsi un essere umano che ha avuto una storia con un altro essere umano (anche se aveva contemporaneamente un'altra storia precedente).* Se una attua comportamenti violenti, anche non fisici, sfiora o compie un reato. Se non lo fa è solo una persona, una donna, come la tradita, che si trova in una situazione bruttissima. La tradita non è certo tenuta né a capirla né a essere dalla sua parte anzi ha tutti i diritti di insultarla con gli insulti più vari. Chi non è direttamente coinvolto può essere più equilibrata. *Sembra quasi che un'amante abbia dignità solo se non prova sentimenti e non pone alcuna speranza in quel rapporto. Sarò io la manichea?*



sul primo neretto con me sfondi una porta aperta. Sono assolutamente in accordo con te.

Il neretto invece ....no. Non è così.
Sbri ha spiegato davvero bene e pure io, che quel tipo di donna, la facocera, nulla centra con tutto quello che hai scritto sopra.
Tu parli di donne normali, che hanno una visione di loro stesse normale.
Qui si parla di donne che hanno percorsi mentali totalmente diversi e che non riesci a comprendere. Manichea? Non lo so, ma non capisci davvero che esistono certe donne con certi percorsi mentali.
E questi sono.
Io sono io, tu sei io e mi ami. Anche se mi sputi addosso. Anzi. Proprio per questo capisco che mi ami e poi non puoi non amarmi perchè sono il massimo. 
Io e solo io.
Sono i classici muri di gomma dove tu parli di storia e loro capiscono geografia.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sul primo neretto con me sfondi una porta aperta. Sono assolutamente in accordo con te.
> 
> Il neretto invece ....no. Non è così.
> Sbri ha spiegato davvero bene e pure io, che quel tipo di donna, la facocera, nulla centra con tutto quello che hai scritto sopra.
> ...


Questi sono casi patologici presenti in uomini e donne traditi, traditori, amanti o in relazioni libere. Possibile che qui tutte le amanti siano facocere? E se una crede che lui la ami, oltre ogni ragionevolezza, ma non fa stalkig è facocera lo stesso?  La domanda "sono manichea?" era una domanda retorica. Non penso di esserlo, mi è stato detto. Eppure non considero le amanti facocere.


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono casi patologici presenti in uomini e donne traditi, traditori, amanti o in relazioni libere. Possibile che qui tutte le amanti siano facocere? E se una crede che lui la ami, oltre ogni ragionevolezza, ma non fa stalkig è facocera lo stesso?  La domanda "sono manichea?" era una domanda retorica. Non penso di esserlo, mi è stato detto. *Eppure non considero le amanti facocere*.


nemmeno io. Anzi. Le amanti alla Tebe sono la maggior parte.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> butto li i miei 2 cent: c'è un momento in cui si verifica un cortocircuito nella coppia, una specie di piccolo BZZZZ come nei film,  e in quel momento uno dei due si accorge delle piccole scintille e, allarmato, chiede spiegazioni.
> ho notato che spesso il partner ignora deliberatamente quelle scintille, anche se grosse come una casa, e ridimensiona, minimizza, trascura deliberatamente.
> non è un crollo della comunicazione, almeno sul piano fisico della trasmissiome.
> non si tagliano i fili per intenderci.
> ...


approvata e ora quotata.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.  non ti so più che dire  oggi come ti senti?





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Millina, finalmente lui che ti sostiene! Finalmente!!!!
> Come sati, oggi?


sto bene. 
è stata una di quelle giornate in cui non ci siamo imposti una "pace tattica" e abbiamo vissuto  qualche momento davvero sereno.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mamma mia Mille.
> Forza. E' un grande passo. Enorme. Immenso.
> Vorrei averti per qui per farti il trattamento tebano.
> Massaggio ai piedi. Alle spalle e tiro alle freccette sulla foto della facocera.
> [...]


ho tagliato il tuo post solo per non fare un quote chilometrico, mi piace tutto. grazie. :amici:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro una parentesi. *Non so cosa si intenda esattamente con facocera.* Io penso che ogni donna fa quel che può per la sua indole ma soprattutto per la sua storia. Nessun uomo è una preda. Qualche donna si innamora o crede di essersi innamorata di un uomo già impegnato. Per quello che crede essere amore si impegna con tutte le sue forze. Alcune perdono il senso della realtà e si impuntano a cercare di far diventare amore quello che per lui amore non era. Alcuni di questi erano stati più che chiari e solo una sorda, cieca e scema avrebbe potuto credere che per lui non era solo un diversivo. Questi proprio inequivocabili credo che non siano moltissimi. I più a parole o con i fatti (anche sms giornalieri di buon giorno e buona notte) hanno lasciato pensare che fosse qualcosa di più. Chiusa la storia è umano (non facocerese) chiedere di sentirsi un essere umano che ha avuto una storia con un altro essere umano (anche se aveva contemporaneamente un'altra storia precedente). Se una attua comportamenti violenti, anche non fisici, sfiora o compie un reato. Se non lo fa è solo una persona, una donna, come la tradita, che si trova in una situazione bruttissima. La tradita non è certo tenuta né a capirla né a essere dalla sua parte anzi ha tutti i diritti di insultarla con gli insulti più vari. Chi non è direttamente coinvolto può essere più equilibrata. Sembra quasi che un'amante abbia dignità solo se non prova sentimenti e non pone alcuna speranza in quel rapporto. Sarò io la manichea?


La descrizione celebre di Sbri sulla facocera è questa
http://www.tradimento.net/blog.php?b=408&goto=next

Tebe ha aggiunto dei corollari di tutto rispetto ma sono sparsi qua e là nel forum 

tranquilla che se incontri una facocera te ne accorgi che lo è. Senza dubbio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sto bene.
> è stata una di quelle giornate in cui non ci siamo imposti una "pace tattica" e abbiamo vissuto  qualche momento davvero sereno.



bello! Sono contentissima: sta iniziando la primavera! Era ora ... :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La descrizione celebre di Sbri sulla facocera è questa
> http://www.tradimento.net/blog.php?b=408&goto=next
> 
> Tebe ha aggiunto dei corollari di tutto rispetto ma sono sparsi qua e là nel forum
> ...


Avevo letto e commentato. Non disconosco che esistano comportamenti simili. Secondo il mio personale parere  non toglie nulla alla responsabilità di chi sceglie di accompagnarsi alla facocera (o supposta tale) sul quale dovrebbero concentrarsi le energie, positive e negative, e non scaricare su una semplice comprimaria le colpe di tutto per "salvare" la coppia. La facocera mi sembra la figura speculare della "moglie arpia con la quale non vi sono più contatti da anni", usata dal facoceretto:mexican: per accompagnarsi alla facocera.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto e commentato. Non disconosco che esistano comportamenti simili. Secondo il mio personale parere  non toglie nulla alla responsabilità di chi sceglie di accompagnarsi alla facocera (o supposta tale) sul quale dovrebbero concentrarsi le energie, positive e negative, e non scaricare su una semplice comprimaria le colpe di tutto per "salvare" la coppia. La facocera mi sembra la figura speculare della "moglie arpia con la quale non vi sono più contatti da anni", usata dal facoceretto:mexican: per accompagnarsi alla facocera.


vero anche questo! La responsabilità sua, sempre. Ma la facocera essa stessa è nata per creare frotte di problemi, senza che venga usata come paravento. La facocera non usa paraventi. Guarda la "bimba" del marito di Devastata cosa ha fatto. Anche la tipa di Mattia non è stata piacevole, diciamo. 

per il blog, pensavo non l'avessi visto (non ho guardato i commenti) dato che dicevi di non sapere esattamente cosa una fac. fosse :smile:. Il *de facocerae* oramai è un classico da studiare a scuola


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto e commentato. Non disconosco che esistano comportamenti simili. Secondo il mio personale parere  non toglie nulla alla responsabilità di chi sceglie di accompagnarsi alla facocera (o supposta tale) sul quale dovrebbero concentrarsi le energie, positive e negative, e non scaricare su una semplice comprimaria le colpe di tutto per "salvare" la coppia. La facocera mi sembra la figura speculare della "moglie arpia con la quale non vi sono più contatti da anni", usata dal facoceretto:mexican: per accompagnarsi alla facocera.


Ma le mogli arpie esistono eccome. Cosî come esistono le fa facocere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vero anche questo! La responsabilità sua, sempre. Ma la facocera essa stessa è nata per creare frotte di problemi, senza che venga usata come paravento. La facocera non usa paraventi. Guarda la "bimba" del marito di Devastata cosa ha fatto. Anche la tipa di Mattia non è stata piacevole, diciamo.
> 
> per il blog, pensavo non l'avessi visto (non ho guardato i commenti) dato che dicevi di non sapere esattamente cosa una fac. fosse :smile:. Il *de facocerae* oramai è un classico da studiare a scuola


 Avevo letto ma poco capito e pure ora continuo a capire poco.


Tebe ha detto:


> Ma le mogli arpie esistono eccome. Cosî come esistono le fa facocere.


Possibile però che quando scrive una moglie l'altra sia *sempre* facocera (la "bimba squallida" di Devastata ha fatto brutte cose ma chi si è messo con una figlia è lui) e se scrive un'amante la moglie sia *sempre* arpia e se scrive uno che tradisce ha* sempre *diritto ai suoi spazi? Queste posizioni sono inconciliabili, per me.


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

*Per Tebe*

Rispetto al racconto di Mattia sul caffe' con la facoc era, che non riesco da questo tablet a quotare. Questo racconto mi sembra una cosa
Troppo carina. E molto piu' profonda e essenziale della sola complicita'. Qui c' e' un ridarti un pezzo di quel tempo che ti era stato sottratto, scippato senza che tu lo sapessi. E' come dire, vedi, ora questo tempo e' cosi', non te lo rubo, non te lo scippo senza che tu lo sappia, mentre credi che e' una cosa e invece e' un'altra, che ti riguarda. Inutile, per me il comandamento che viene infranto nel tradimento non e' il sesto, ma e' l'ottavo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto ma poco capito e pure ora continuo a capire poco.
> 
> 
> Possibile però che quando scrive una moglie l'altra sia *sempre* facocera (la "bimba squallida" di Devastata ha fatto brutte cose ma chi si è messo con una figlia è lui) e se scrive un'amante la moglie sia *sempre* arpia e se scrive uno che tradisce ha* sempre *diritto ai suoi spazi? Queste posizioni sono inconciliabili, per me.


hm, non so per gli altri, ma per me è facocera la "bimbetta" del marito di Devastata, e piuttosto facocere, in modi e con risultati diversi, quella di Mattia e del fo-co di MillePensieri. Il fatto di esser facocere, però, nulla toglie ai miei occhi alla colpa dei fedifragi in questione; anzi, se le sono perfino scelte. Insomma, per me non sono assolutamente sempre facocere, anzi, e la colpa del tradimento è del coniuge fedifrago e non del(la) terzo/a.
Sulle mogli arpie non lo so, 'sti uomini dicono talmente tante puttanate che non gli sto dietro :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, non so per gli altri, ma per me è facocera la "bimbetta" del marito di Devastata, e piuttosto facocere, in modi e con risultati diversi, quella di Mattia e del fo-co di MillePensieri. Il fatto di esser facocere, però, nulla toglie ai miei occhi alla colpa dei fedifragi in questione; anzi, se le sono perfino scelte. Insomma, per me non sono assolutamente sempre facocere, anzi, e la colpa del tradimento è del coniuge fedifrago e non del(la) terzo/a.
> Sulle mogli arpie non lo so, 'sti uomini dicono talmente tante puttanate che non gli sto dietro :mrgreen:



Quoto!

Io alla 'squallida' NON perdono di aver tirato in mezzo mia figlia, per il resto me la sono sempre presa con mio marito, ovvio che DOVEVA resistere, sarebbe bastato me ne parlasse fin da quando ha cominciato a cantare con lui, con più confidenza tra noi forse non sarebbe successo, invece lui ha sempre tenuto ben distinte le due cose, la mia colpa se c'è stata è di non averlo mai seguito nelle sue serate 'mondane' per anni e anni, di fidarmi troppo.
Riguaro ad 'arpia', sapendo di non esserlo, non penso proprio che mio marito parlasse male di me, e lei infatti non mi ha detto niente di simile. So solo che lei era gelosa di me, e di tutte le donne che mio marito incrociava.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> *Io alla 'squallida' NON perdono di aver tirato in mezzo mia figlia*, per il resto me la sono sempre presa con mio marito, ovvio che DOVEVA resistere, sarebbe bastato me ne parlasse fin da quando ha cominciato a cantare con lui, con più confidenza tra noi forse non sarebbe successo, invece lui ha sempre tenuto ben distinte le due cose, la mia colpa se c'è stata è di non averlo mai seguito nelle sue serate 'mondane' per anni e anni, di fidarmi troppo.
> Riguaro ad 'arpia', sapendo di non esserlo, non penso proprio che mio marito parlasse male di me, e lei infatti non mi ha detto niente di simile. So solo che lei era gelosa di me, e di tutte le donne che mio marito incrociava.


mi sembra chiaro e giusto. Per questo la credo facocera. Ed era pure gelosa di te, insomma, altro che darsi una regolata...
per il resto lo so, sono d'accordo con te senza alcun dubbio. Ecco, la casa proprio non gliela regalerei, io.


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi sembra chiaro e giusto. Per questo la credo facocera. Ed era pure gelosa di te, insomma, altro che darsi una regolata...
> per il resto lo so, sono d'accordo con te senza alcun dubbio. Ecco, la casa proprio non gliela regalerei, io.



Regalargliela no, non la merita proprio, caso mai la intesterei alla figlia più piccola, l'unica ancora senza, in mezzo alla strada non posso immaginarlo ne voglio finisca.

Certe cose o le fai sotto l'impeto della rabbia, immediatamente, o ci ragioni e trovi una soluzione, potendo farlo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Regalargliela no, non la merita proprio, caso mai la intesterei alla figlia più piccola, l'unica ancora senza, in mezzo alla strada non posso immaginarlo ne voglio finisca.
> 
> Certe cose o le fai sotto l'impeto della rabbia, immediatamente, o ci ragioni e trovi una soluzione, potendo farlo.


brava :smile:. L'idea che tu la regalassi a lui non mi sembrava giusta proprio per niente, indipendentemente dai mezzi che lui ha.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, non so per gli altri, ma per me è facocera la "bimbetta" del marito di Devastata, e piuttosto facocere, in modi e con risultati diversi, quella di Mattia e del fo-co di MillePensieri. Il fatto di esser facocere, però, nulla toglie ai miei occhi alla colpa dei fedifragi in questione; anzi, se le sono perfino scelte. Insomma, per me non sono assolutamente sempre facocere, anzi, e la colpa del tradimento è del coniuge fedifrago e non del(la) terzo/a.
> *Sulle mogli arpie non lo so, 'sti uomini dicono talmente tante puttanate che non gli sto dietro :mrgreen:*


Già solo il neretto merita approvazione perenne:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Io alla 'squallida' NON perdono di aver tirato in mezzo mia figlia, per il resto me la sono sempre presa con mio marito, ovvio che DOVEVA resistere, sarebbe bastato me ne parlasse fin da quando ha cominciato a cantare con lui, con più confidenza tra noi forse non sarebbe successo, invece lui ha sempre tenuto ben distinte le due cose, la mia colpa se c'è stata è di non averlo mai seguito nelle sue serate 'mondane' per anni e anni, di fidarmi troppo.
> Riguaro ad 'arpia', sapendo di non esserlo, non penso proprio che mio marito parlasse male di me, e lei infatti non mi ha detto niente di simile. So solo che lei era gelosa di me, e di tutte le donne che mio marito incrociava.


Quella più che facocera ha proprio problemi mentali.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Regalargliela no*, non la merita proprio, caso mai la intesterei alla figlia più piccola, l'unica ancora senza, in mezzo alla strada non posso immaginarlo ne voglio finisca.
> 
> Certe cose o le fai sotto l'impeto della rabbia, immediatamente, o ci ragioni e trovi una soluzione, potendo farlo.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella più che facocera ha proprio problemi mentali.


Tutti hanno problemi mentali...tutti...
e nessuno riesce a risolverglieli...

Ma è sempre comodo difendersi dagli altri dicendo: Tu hai un problema.

Ed è terribile quando l'altro ti risponde: Tu sei il mio problema.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto ma poco capito e pure ora continuo a capire poco.
> 
> 
> Possibile però che quando scrive una moglie l'altra sia *sempre* facocera (la "bimba squallida" di Devastata ha fatto brutte cose ma chi si è messo con una figlia è lui) e se scrive un'amante la moglie sia *sempre* arpia e se scrive uno che tradisce ha* sempre *diritto ai suoi spazi? Queste posizioni sono inconciliabili, per me.


no no, non è sempre facocera.
Ma ci sono evidenze che per forza le bollano come facocere.
Come le mogli non sono sempre arpie.
E comunque io non ho mai detto o scritto sempre, sei tu che fai o bianco o nero.
In mezzo ci sono un sacco di sfumature che stai facendo fatica a vedere a mio giudizio e i tuoi neretti ne sono una prova.
Solo tu parli di sempre.
Noi diciamo che a volte sono facocere e a volte le mogli sono arpie.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, non è sempre facocera.
> Ma ci sono evidenze che per forza le bollano come facocere.
> Come le mogli non sono sempre arpie.
> E comunque io non ho mai detto o scritto sempre, sei tu che fai o bianco o nero.
> ...


Io trovo facocere ovunque qui. Non ho letto abbastanza per trovare sfumature che non siano solo per chi scrive. Non leggo gli arretrati


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già solo il neretto merita approvazione perenne:up:


:ballo::festa::ballo:


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo facocere ovunque qui. Non ho letto abbastanza per trovare sfumature che non siano solo per chi scrive. Non leggo gli arretrati



Ma qui c'è il "peggio", in senso lato.
Le storie che si leggono qui sinceramente nella vita ben poche volte le ho sentite.
In genere sono tradimenti "normali" (ora Min mi cazzia)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma qui c'è il "peggio", in senso lato.
> Le storie che si leggono qui sinceramente nella vita ben poche volte le ho sentite.
> In genere sono tradimenti *"normali"* (ora Min mi cazzia)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E' che dei fatti degli altri sappiamo meno di quel che si racconta qui.


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

A proposito di fatti 'insoliti', ieri ho conosciuta una signora, 54 anni, separata, 3 figli, che ha scoperto non solo un tradimento del marito che durava da 20 anni, ma, dramma, che lui aveva avuto un figlio dall'amante.

Non ho osato chiedere niente, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A proposito di fatti 'insoliti', ieri ho conosciuta una signora, 54 anni, separata, 3 figli, che ha scoperto non solo un tradimento del marito che durava da 20 anni, ma, dramma, che lui aveva avuto un figlio dall'amante.
> 
> Non ho osato chiedere niente, ovviamente.


Anch'io ne ho sentiti tremendi.


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A proposito di fatti 'insoliti', ieri ho conosciuta una signora, 54 anni, separata, 3 figli, che ha scoperto non solo un tradimento del marito che durava da 20 anni, ma, dramma, che lui aveva avuto un figlio dall'amante.
> 
> Non ho osato chiedere niente, ovviamente.



minchia.
Non oso pensare a cosa avrei fatto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, non è sempre facocera.
> Ma ci sono evidenze che per forza le bollano come facocere.
> Come le mogli non sono sempre arpie.
> E comunque io non ho mai detto o scritto sempre, sei tu che fai o bianco o nero.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo facocere ovunque qui. Non ho letto abbastanza per trovare sfumature che non siano solo per chi scrive. Non leggo gli arretrati


mah, in realtà all'inizio avevo avuto una sensazione simile a quella di Brunetta. Forse perché ad alcuni livelli, scaricare parte della colpa sul(la) terzo/a è funzionale al consentirsi/permettersi di ricostruire. Poi, leggendo bene (anche buona parte di arretrati) ho visto che per molte persone, come Tebe ad esempio, le terze non sono affatto sempre facocere, tutt'altro. Poi, come sempre, tante teste, tante idee, tante onestà, tanti sconti e chi più ne ha...


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, in realtà all'inizio avevo avuto una sensazione simile a quella di Brunetta. Forse perché ad alcuni livelli, scaricare parte della colpa sul(la) terzo/a è funzionale al consentirsi/permettersi di ricostruire. Poi, leggendo bene (anche buona parte di arretrati) ho visto che per molte persone, come Tebe ad esempio, le terze non sono affatto sempre facocere, tutt'altro. Poi, come sempre, tante teste, tante idee, tante onestà, tanti sconti e chi più ne ha...



comunque chi vede facicere ovunque è la gran Maestra Sbri.

Ha dato della facocera (in erba) pure a me:unhappy:

:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque chi vede facicere ovunque è la gran Maestra Sbri.
> 
> Ha dato della facocera (in erba) pure a me:unhappy:
> 
> :carneval:


Vi è una teoria sociologica che afferma che ciascuno di noi entra ed esce in più ruoli sociali no?
E in fondo la facocera è come dire un topos, una topas....
Di esemplare femminile che ricalca certi aspetti che molte donne sperano di non arrivare ad assumere mai...no?

Ma non si può mai sapere come in realtà ci vedano gli altri no?

Fai vivere la facocera che è in te...tebe...te ne prego...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia.
> Non oso pensare a cosa avrei fatto.



So che ha fatto, giustamente, 'impazzire' il marito, avrò occasione, essendo amica di una persona che vedo spesso, di sapere 'come'.

Io sarei impazzita, già se penso a cosa ho fatto le prime notti dopo la bomba non mi riconosco, ma un figlio 'a sorpresa' no, NON si può sentire ne immaginare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Se sapeste l'dea che serpeggia di tanto in tanto nella mia testa mi lapidereste. Ma io tengo per me il pensiero (e la pelle) :wide-grin:


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vi è una teoria sociologica che afferma che ciascuno di noi entra ed esce in più ruoli sociali no?
> E in fondo la facocera è come dire un topos, una topas....
> Di esemplare femminile che ricalca certi aspetti che molte donne sperano di non arrivare ad assumere mai...no?
> 
> ...



paura


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Se sapeste l'dea che serpeggia di tanto in tanto nella mia testa mi lapidereste. Ma io tengo per me il pensiero (e la pelle) :wide-grin:



L'idea riguardo a cosa o a chi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Cavoli, siamo nel 3D di Mille! Usciamo, non si merita proprio pagine e pagine di divagazione


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, non so per gli altri, ma per me è facocera la "bimbetta" del marito di Devastata, e piuttosto facocere, in modi e con risultati diversi, quella di Mattia e del fo-co di MillePensieri. *Il fatto di esser facocere, però, nulla toglie ai miei occhi alla colpa dei fedifragi in questione; anzi, se le sono perfino scelte. Insomma, per me non sono assolutamente sempre facocere, anzi, e la colpa del tradimento è del coniuge fedifrago e non del(la) terzo/a.*
> Sulle mogli arpie non lo so, 'sti uomini dicono talmente tante puttanate che non gli sto dietro :mrgreen:


quoto.
e approvo per il neretto, tutto vero. nemmeno il mio forse-compagno ha osato dire il contrario.
la persona su cui ho focalizzato la mia attenzione fin dall'inizio è lui, all'altra ho dedicato solo qualche insulto telepatico e quella giusta dose di rabbia per sfogarmi un po'. ma solo briciole, perché lei è non è parte di ciò che voglio raggiungere. e il titolo di facocera se l'è guadagnato sul campo, prima di scoprila tale, non l'ho praticamente nominata.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A proposito di fatti 'insoliti', ieri ho conosciuta una signora, 54 anni, separata, 3 figli, che ha scoperto non solo un tradimento del marito che durava da 20 anni, ma, dramma, che lui aveva avuto un figlio dall'amante.
> 
> Non ho osato chiedere niente, ovviamente.


:unhappy:
questo è troppo, va oltre ogni limite.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto.
> e approvo per il neretto, tutto vero. nemmeno il mio forse-compagno ha osato dire il contrario.
> la persona su cui ho focalizzato la mia attenzione fin dall'inizio è lui, all'altra ho dedicato solo qualche insulto telepatico e quella giusta dose di rabbia per sfogarmi un po'. ma solo briciole, perché lei è non è parte di ciò che voglio raggiungere. e il titolo di facocera se l'è guadagnato sul campo, prima di scoprila tale, non l'ho praticamente nominata.


Ma nominala pure


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Cavoli, siamo nel 3D di Mille! Usciamo, non si merita proprio pagine e pagine di divagazione


non preoccuparti, l'argomento mi attira. sarà il fascino dell'orrido.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nominala pure


Quando comincerà a farmi ridere come dice Tebe


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia Inno sul neretto. Pure io.
> Infatti quando vedo che Mille aggiorna, non leggo subito. Mi preparo come se dovessi incontrare una amica intima.
> Devo essere rilassata, con la mia sigaretta elettronica piena del mio liquido preferito, e magari pure mega tazza di caffè e cioccolato.
> Come adesso.
> ...


mah. Io sono contraria ai ghetti. Sarei più per un rilascio a piede libero in antartide. Sempre che la cosa non abbia un impatto negativo sull'ecosistema. Magari si potrebbe valutare qualche iceberg. Potrebbe essere utile anche per gli studi antropologici. La civiltà delle facocere. Usi e costumi. No?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Facocerissima fidati.
> Poi l'ha catalogata subito Sbri, che ha la cattedra in piscologia delle facocere. E' la *massima esperta europea di facocere*.


il culo che ha certa gente a volte...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, non so per gli altri, ma per me è facocera la "bimbetta" del marito di Devastata, e piuttosto facocere, in modi e con risultati diversi, quella di Mattia e del fo-co di MillePensieri. Il fatto di esser facocere, però, *nulla toglie ai miei occhi alla colpa dei fedifragi in questione*; anzi, se le sono perfino scelte. Insomma, per me non sono assolutamente sempre facocere, anzi, e la colpa del tradimento è del coniuge fedifrago e non del(la) terzo/a.
> Sulle mogli arpie non lo so, 'sti uomini dicono talmente tante puttanate che non gli sto dietro :mrgreen:


anzi. E' un'aggravante. Non solo mi tradisci, ma ti sei pure scelto una che fa le telefonate anonime a casa? ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque chi vede facicere ovunque è la gran Maestra Sbri.
> 
> Ha dato della facocera (in erba) pure a me:unhappy:
> 
> :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anzi. E' un'aggravante. Non solo mi tradisci, ma ti sei pure scelto una che fa le telefonate anonime a casa? ...



Infatti!


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



che ridi, è vero.
Adesso divento non facocera, non sono ancora all'altezza, ma facIcera.

Comincio subito con...con...:unhappy: con che?

Non so nemmeno dove abita Man...

uff...devo proprio cominciare a studiare le base facIcere.

Che palle.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che ridi, è vero.
> Adesso divento non facocera, non sono ancora all'altezza, ma facIcera.
> 
> Comincio subito con...con...:unhappy: con che?
> ...


Le facIcere non sono quelle che amano i ciciri e tria?


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le facIcere non sono quelle che amano i *ciciri e tria*?


...ho il labirinto di Cnosso in testa.



EH???????

(però ammetto che hanno un suono quelle due parole non sconosciuto...o cazzo..è una roba Napulè? Chiamo Mattia per la traduzione online? Oppure è solo un suono onomatopeico...)


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ci...gMe_u0gW9jYDoDQ&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1318&bih=729






Tebe ha detto:


> ...ho il labirinto di Cnosso in testa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ci...gMe_u0gW9jYDoDQ&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1318&bih=729



bona.

te la faccio???


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bona.
> 
> te la faccio???



Ieri sono stata accolta non dal solito odore di grasso rancido ma da fumi di cibo spessi come una nebbia londinese, più infiltranti e molto meno salubri.
Qualcosa tipo uova fritte e spam con choco burro.
Antony ha cercato di offrirmi da mangiare, fino a porgermi una massa grumosa con la sua forchetta. Non ho avuto bisogno di citare cavalli, credo sia bastato il mio sguardo. Dopo 3 ore di ritardo del volo, due di volo e 5 di autobus ballonzolante, il mio stomaco era capace di uscire da solo e aggredire la gente.
E' riuscito però a farmi accettare un sandwhich alle uova per il pranzo di oggi.
Odio i sandwich alle uova.

E' da ieri che ho la nausea.

Grazie lo stesso :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ieri sono stata accolta non dal solito odore di grasso rancido ma da fumi di cibo spessi come una nebbia londinese, più infiltranti e molto meno salubri.
> Qualcosa tipo uova fritte e spam con choco burro.
> Antony ha cercato di offrirmi da mangiare, fino a porgermi una massa grumosa con la sua forchetta. Non ho avuto bisogno di citare cavalli, credo sia bastato il mio sguardo. Dopo 3 ore di ritardo del volo, due di volo e 5 di autobus ballonzolante, il mio stomaco era capace di uscire da solo e aggredire la gente.
> E' riuscito però a farmi accettare un sandwhich alle uova per il pranzo di oggi.
> ...



ok.
ti farò le mie fantastiche torte di zucca e patate allora

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il culo che ha certa gente a volte...


Non ho capito se nel trattato ci sono pure facocere che buttano nel fango anche la propria famiglia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anzi. E' un'aggravante. Non solo mi tradisci, ma ti sei pure scelto una che fa le telefonate anonime a casa? ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito se nel trattato ci sono pure facocere che buttano nel fango anche la propria famiglia.


io non sono esperta, ma direi di no, proprio no. Per avere il fango nella propria famiglia dovrebbero aver facocirizzato un uomo consorte di facocera...insomma, diventa una strage di dimensioni epiche, io mi scanserei :mrgreen:

mi pare invece che qui le mogli dei fedifragi facocirizzati sono in media donne molto in gamba, che tutto fanno, in genere, tranne che rompere le scatole alla famiglia del suide in questione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non sono esperta, ma direi di no, proprio no. Per avere il fango nella propria famiglia dovrebbero aver facocirizzato un uomo consorte di facocera...insomma, diventa una strage di dimensioni epiche, io mi scanserei :mrgreen:
> 
> mi pare invece che qui le mogli dei fedifragi facocirizzati sono in media donne molto in gamba, che tutto fanno, in genere, tranne che rompere le scatole alla famiglia del suide in questione.


Intendevo facocere accessoriate di marito e figli che si accozzano ad altro marito con famiglia.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

*divertente*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La descrizione celebre di Sbri sulla facocera è questa
> http://www.tradimento.net/blog.php?b=408&goto=next
> 
> Tebe ha aggiunto dei corollari di tutto rispetto ma sono sparsi qua e là nel forum
> ...


ahahaha bel trattato !!! credo di averne incontrate almeno un paio. domanda all'autrice del "de facocere" (con la quale mi complimento): possiamo anche dire che ogni donna nasconde una facocerina inside ? cioè facocera ci si nasce o ci si diventa ? In questo ottimo trattato mancano i fattori facocero-genetici.  

:mexican:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

olè


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo facocere accessoriate di marito e figli che si accozzano ad altro marito con famiglia.


? 
la semi-facocera di Mille è sposata con famiglia, credo. Quella di Tebe mi pre che fosse fidanzata, insomma di sicuro non libera. 
Se ho capito ciò che intendi


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mamma mia Mille.
> Forza. E' un grande passo. Enorme. Immenso.
> Vorrei averti per qui per farti il trattamento tebano.
> Massaggio ai piedi. Alle spalle e tiro alle freccette sulla foto della facocera.
> ...


a parte il fatto che a volte dipingi mattia come un bambinone sciocco non ho capito:
ma non hai anche tu dieci anni di più? che cosa ci trovi di ridicolo in questo caso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> ahahaha bel trattato !!! credo di averne incontrate almeno un paio. domanda all'autrice del "de facocere" (con la quale mi complimento): possiamo anche dire che ogni donna nasconde una facocerina inside ? cioè facocera ci si nasce o ci si diventa ? In questo ottimo trattato mancano i fattori facocero-genetici.
> 
> :mexican:


Non ho ancora completato lo studio perchè per ogni facocera certificata... capirai che è necessario un tradimento di quelli con strascico e quindi mi auspico sempre che il campione non sia rappresentativo.
Per il momento non ho quindi dati certi... ma la sensazione è che facocere ci si nasca. 
Secondo me o lo SEI ... oppure oggettivamente fai fatica a diventarlo. 
Abbiamo documentato infatti l'esistenza di facocere anche di età prepubere.
Anche la capacità di operare una metamorfosi andrebbe ad avvalorare questa tesi. 
Nonostante la mancanza di fondi comunque sto continuando a raccogliere i dati sul loro comportamento: purtroppo i miei studi hanno un carattere più antropologico che genetico... quando la moglie arriva a catturare la facocera infatti... non mi lascia materiale sufficente ad estrarre il dna.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho ancora completato lo studio perchè per ogni facocera certificata... capirai che è necessario un tradimento di quelli con strascico e quindi mi auspico sempre che il campione non sia rappresentativo.
> Per il momento non ho quindi dati certi... ma la sensazione è che facocere ci si nasca.
> Secondo me o lo SEI ... oppure oggettivamente fai fatica a diventarlo.
> Abbiamo documentato infatti l'esistenza di facocere anche di età prepubere.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

Ripensandoci, ne ho incontrata anche io una, di facocera, una volta.
Rimane un pò il dubbio, ma sembra proprio.

Questa potenziale facocera si portò a letto, dopo lunghi appostamenti, il ragazzo di lungo corso della mia migliore amica. (primi anni di università, tanto per dire le età.)
Ricordo perfettamente il giorno in cui accadde, il tizio in questione doveva dare un passaggio in macchina a me e alla sua morosa, e.... in macchina c'era lei. Avevano appena... terminato.
Lei era nel posto davanti, stravaccata, fumando beatamente una sigaretta, e da ogni pelo emanava la vibrazione "questo posto e questo uomo sono miei".


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che a volte dipingi mattia come un bambinone sciocco non ho capito:
> ma non hai anche tu dieci anni di più? che cosa ci trovi di ridicolo in questo caso?


Trovo ridicola lei che scimmiotta me.
Molto ridicolo in verità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho ancora completato lo studio perchè per ogni facocera certificata... capirai che è necessario un tradimento di quelli con strascico e quindi mi auspico sempre che il campione non sia rappresentativo.
> Per il momento non ho quindi dati certi... ma la sensazione è che facocere ci si nasca.
> Secondo me o lo SEI ... oppure oggettivamente fai fatica a diventarlo.
> Abbiamo documentato infatti l'esistenza di facocere anche di età prepubere.
> ...



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> [...] Nonostante la mancanza di fondi comunque sto continuando a raccogliere i dati sul loro comportamento[...]


"porca" miseria....


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> ahahaha bel trattato !!! credo di averne incontrate almeno un paio. domanda all'autrice del "de facocere" (con la quale mi complimento): *possiamo anche dire che ogni donna nasconde una facocerina inside *? cioè facocera ci si nasce o ci si diventa ? In questo ottimo trattato mancano i fattori facocero-genetici.
> 
> :mexican:


no


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quando comincerà a farmi ridere come dice Tebe



Darei qualunque cosa per poterci ridere sopra, non succederà mai, non se lui resta qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> "porca" miseria....


... la gueRa è gueRa.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> [...] possiamo anche dire che ogni donna nasconde una facocerina inside ?[...]


no...ma proprio no...


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> butto li i miei 2 cent: c'è un momento in cui si verifica un cortocircuito nella coppia, una specie di piccolo BZZZZ come nei film,  e in quel momento uno dei due si accorge delle piccole scintille e, allarmato, chiede spiegazioni.
> ho notato che spesso il partner ignora deliberatamente quelle scintille, anche se grosse come una casa, e ridimensiona, minimizza, trascura deliberatamente.
> non è un crollo della comunicazione, almeno sul piano fisico della trasmissiome.
> non si tagliano i fili per intenderci.
> ...


Se fosse cosi, dopo si soffrirebbe tanto?

Io ho chiuso gli occhi davanti a sospetti concreti, ero immersa, sempre per lui, in problemi talmente enormi e devastanti per la famiglia, che mi sembrava impossibile potesse, dopo tutto quello che aveva fatto, tradirmi in contemporanea.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Darei qualunque cosa per poterci ridere sopra, non succederà mai, non se lui resta qui.


da quello che ho letto di te, non hai scelto di subire il "dopo", ma hai preso in mano la situazione.
e se allontanarlo è il primo passo per tornare ad essere serena, che sia così allora.
forza devy, un abbraccio. 
e chiedi ad admin un cambio di nick!
 :amici:


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Grazie Mille, come puoi immaginare è tutto un pò più complicato nel mio caso, per sapere come starò 'dopo', devo prima provarci. Non riesco ad immaginarlo dopo oltre trent'anni insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Grazie Mille, come puoi immaginare è tutto un pò più complicato nel mio caso, per sapere come starò 'dopo', devo prima provarci. Non riesco ad immaginarlo dopo oltre trent'anni insieme.


Diceva così anche Papillon alla Cayenna.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' un po' quello che l'uomo che vaga in casa ha chiamato "misunderstanding". Io ero in rotta di collisione con lui su tante cose, e gliene parlavo continuamente cercando di capire; a un certo punto mi sono detta ok, forse ha bisogno di essere lasciato in pace, e' stressato, ha la crisi di mezza eta', deve decongestionare i suoi umori labili. Aspettiamo un attimo. Ho cominciato a occuparmi di cose mie, ho cambiato lavoro, ho visto che non venivo sostenuta su una cosa che mi stava straziando (non volevo farlo, e' che i carichi erano diventati obiettivamente insostenibili) e ho ridetto ok, ora non puo' aiutarmi. Pare che lui abbia interpretato tutto questo per indifferenza ed esclusione, che dopo un periodo in cui si sentiva disperato ha scientemente deciso che doveva rivolgersi verso altri lidi. Quindi non gli e' capitato, lui ha proprio cercato. Pero' secondo lui tutto e' derivato da questo misunderstanding. A me sembra una cosa folle: io aspettavo con fiducia, lui non ha capito, e io non ho capito. Non so neanche se tutto questo puo' esser vero. Come puo' la comunicazione crollare fino a questo punto, essere oscurata, travestirsi in questa maniera, tanto da non far piu' riconoscere le intenzioni e i vissuti dell'altro? Mi dico che pero' tutto accade esattamente nel momento in cui deve accadere, e niente e' casuale, a un certo punto la comunicazione deve essere forzata con una rappresentazione estrema. il tradimento si occupa proprio di questo racconto.


non puoi pretendere che qualcun altro capisca ... purtroppo.

ognuno ha suoi limiti e forse anche poca volontà, ma se c'è volontà, è evidente che vi sia anche disponibilità. quando manca però la disponibilità, tutto è perso.


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se fosse cosi, dopo si soffrirebbe tanto?
> 
> Io ho chiuso gli occhi davanti a sospetti concreti, ero immersa, sempre per lui, in problemi talmente enormi e devastanti per la famiglia, che mi sembrava impossibile potesse, dopo tutto quello che aveva fatto, tradirmi in contemporanea.


Questo non è tanto infrequente, anzi a volte il tradimento coincide con un momento di maggior debolezza dell'altro.


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Questo non è tanto infrequente, anzi a volte il tradimento coincide con un momento di maggior debolezza dell'altro.



Infatti, ma se per me è troppo tardi, può essere utile ad altri NON dormire davanti a troppi cambiamenti di abitudini.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro una parentesi. Non so cosa si intenda esattamente con facocera. Io penso che ogni donna fa quel che può per la sua indole ma soprattutto per la sua storia. Nessun uomo è una preda. Qualche donna si innamora o crede di essersi innamorata di un uomo già impegnato. Per quello che crede essere amore si impegna con tutte le sue forze. Alcune perdono il senso della realtà e si impuntano a cercare di far diventare amore quello che per lui amore non era. Alcuni di questi erano stati più che chiari e solo una sorda, cieca e scema avrebbe potuto credere che per lui non era solo un diversivo. Questi proprio inequivocabili credo che non siano moltissimi. I più a parole o con i fatti (anche sms giornalieri di buon giorno e buona notte) hanno lasciato pensare che fosse qualcosa di più. Chiusa la storia è umano (non facocerese) chiedere di sentirsi un essere umano che ha avuto una storia con un altro essere umano (anche se aveva contemporaneamente un'altra storia precedente). Se una attua comportamenti violenti, anche non fisici, sfiora o compie un reato. Se non lo fa è solo una persona, una donna, come la tradita, che si trova in una situazione bruttissima. La tradita non è certo tenuta né a capirla né a essere dalla sua parte anzi ha tutti i diritti di insultarla con gli insulti più vari. Chi non è direttamente coinvolto può essere più equilibrata. Sembra quasi che un'amante abbia dignità solo se non prova sentimenti e non pone alcuna speranza in quel rapporto. Sarò io la manichea?


Penso che con il termine facocera si intende l'amante intenta di mettere tutto sottosopra al fine di conquistare l'uomo che ama o che pretende di amare, mentre non comprende, anche se messa al muro, quando la storia è finita.

Esattamente come fa un cinghiale. Quando sente l'odore di tartufi continua a scavare anche quando non è più rimasto nulla se non l'odore.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che con il termine facocera si intende l'amante intenta di mettere tutto sottosopra al fine di conquistare l'uomo che ama o che pretende di amare, mentre non comprende, anche se messa al muro, quando la storia è finita.
> 
> Esattamente come fa un cinghiale. Quando sente l'odore di tartufi continua a scavare anche quando non è più rimasto nulla se non l'odore.


L'ho capita. Ma mi sembra, in alcuni casi, una versione moderna de "la troia rubamariti" quando i mariti invece non vedono l'ora di trovare chi se li pigli.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Aprile 2013)

È da quasi un mese che vivo un po' sfasata, ho praticamente invertito il giorno e la notte per rispettare tutte le scadenze dei miei incarichi. Se prima immergermi in mille cose è servito per tenermi occupata e non crollare, ora sta diventando piuttosto stancante, ho decisamente esagerato. Non va bene, mi aspettano ancora tante altre notti insonni come quella appena passata, sto andando a caffè e ho perso ancora peso, un altro chilo è andato. 
Lui è preoccupato,  ha cercato di farmelo capire senza soffocarmi di attenzioni, ma fatica a non esagerare, si sente responsabile per questo mio periodo di grandissimo stress. Non è mia intenzione colpevolizzarlo, averlo vicino in queste settimane è stato un valore aggiunto, qualcosa che mi mancava da tanto tempo. Lo apprezzo davvero per i suoi sforzi e lo sa. 
Certo, è bastato poco per ricordarmi che non posso farci completo affidamento, magari un suo sguardo disperato, vederlo di nuovo immerso nelle sue cose per scaricare la tensione, sentire odore di torta a mezzanotte passata o non riuscire a parlarci per una sera intera. Però, nonostante i suoi sbarellamenti e i miei orari da vampira, la qualità del tempo passato insieme è migliorata, l'ho visto finalmente un po' più sereno dopo il lavoro.

Fino a ieri, almeno.
L'altra ha chiesto di essere trasferita per prendere parte al suo stesso progetto.
Ci ha tenuto a dirglielo prima che potesse venirlo a sapere da qualcun altro, una "premura" in nome dei vecchi tempi.
Per ora non c'è niente di ufficiale, verrà deciso tutto durante una riunione all'inizio della prossima settimana, ma è quasi certo, come lui mi ha vomitato addosso durante una telefonata ansiogena e balbettante. Si è trattenuto dal raccontarmi il loro incontro battuta per battuta, non dal dirmi quanto lei fosse raggiante o dei deliri suini su di noi "coppia morta" ricevuti al posto di una qualsiasi  spiegazione sensata. 
L'idea di averci ancora a che fare per ore sembra terrorizzarlo.
Di ritorno a casa si è bloccato completamente, troppa vergogna, troppi sensi di colpa, troppo non so cosa, non ho avuto voglia di scavare ed ascoltare un altro sfogo trattenuto a stento, ho preferito sopportare il suo silenzio teso a cena. 

E non l'ho presa bene,  mi sono tornate in mente certe immagini di loro due avvinghiati nello stesso letto o presi da stimolanti conversazioni in ufficio o imboscati da qualche parte a baciarsi, tutte le bugie e i litigi di quando stare con lei non lo disturbava affatto. 
Lo so, sono pensieri inutili ora, fanno solo male, li ho tenuti per me e sono andata a lavorare in mansarda. 
Stamattina sono scesa a salutarlo prima di andare a dormire, è sembrato stupito di sentirsi rivolgere ancora la parola. 
Sta sbollendo e assimilando la botta, mi ha assicurato che è solo turbato e che va già meglio, dalla faccia avrei detto il contrario. 
Mi fa male vederlo di nuovo così.

Ora non sono solo stanca, ma anche irritata.


----------



## Innominata (19 Aprile 2013)

Poi dite pure che non esistonole facocere. Certo quslcuno potrebbe dire, come fu detto a me, che ognuno deve essere in piena liberta'e diritto di poter scegliere di curare un proprio progetto e desiderio lavorativo. Pero' una scelta in genere e' guidata da tanti elementi e tante considerazioni, tra cui l aria che si andrebbe a respirare nel contesto scelto. E l'aria che si andrebbe a far respirare, che dici? Se no siamo delle monadi e amen, in tutte le scelte e tutti i contesti. L'attenzione verso le esistenze puo' essere un elementl perfino affascinante daconsiderare.
A sospetto che spesso non ci sia buona fede c'e' ancheil racconto di quello che e' capitato a me. Lei ha fatto il diavolo a quattro per essere trasferita nell'equipe di lui. Non avrebbe guadagnato un metro di strada, ne' un micron di trattamento economico superiore,ne' una promozione. Si vede che certe storie fanno improvvisamente fiorire nobili intenti di realizzazione personale, elevati impeti di impegno lavorativo, tutto un rigoglio di idee e risorse intellettuali e operative che sarebbe un gran peccato sprecare! 
E a sospetto ancora, quandl ella si accorse che sembrava nonesserci trippa pe' ggatti, la colse la riflessione che pero' voleva tornarsene dov' era prima. La questione non si e' ancora assestata, che io sappia.


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Le facocere esistono eccome.



Mille. Un abbraccio silenzioso e non invasivo.


(l'irritazione, poi, passa. Fidati)


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Facocera, troia, irriducibile, innamorata, chiamiamola come ci pare ma è lui che l'ha fatta entrare nella loro vita e non è, evidentemente, abbastanza risoluto nel farla uscire. Ci saranno anche le malate di mente ma anche la donna più scarsa di orgoglio capisce che deve guardare altrove se lui fa capire che è stata una parentesi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È da quasi un mese che vivo un po' sfasata, ho praticamente invertito il giorno e la notte per rispettare tutte le scadenze dei miei incarichi. Se prima immergermi in mille cose è servito per tenermi occupata e non crollare, ora sta diventando piuttosto stancante, ho decisamente esagerato. Non va bene, mi aspettano ancora tante altre notti insonni come quella appena passata, sto andando a caffè e ho perso ancora peso, un altro chilo è andato.
> Lui è preoccupato,  ha cercato di farmelo capire senza soffocarmi di attenzioni, ma fatica a non esagerare, si sente responsabile per questo mio periodo di grandissimo stress. Non è mia intenzione colpevolizzarlo, averlo vicino in queste settimane è stato un valore aggiunto, qualcosa che mi mancava da tanto tempo. Lo apprezzo davvero per i suoi sforzi e lo sa.
> Certo, è bastato poco per ricordarmi che non posso farci completo affidamento, magari un suo sguardo disperato, vederlo di nuovo immerso nelle sue cose per scaricare la tensione, sentire odore di torta a mezzanotte passata o non riuscire a parlarci per una sera intera. Però, nonostante i suoi sbarellamenti e i miei orari da vampira, la qualità del tempo passato insieme è migliorata, l'ho visto finalmente un po' più sereno dopo il lavoro.
> 
> ...


tieni duro mille...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facocera, troia, irriducibile, innamorata, chiamiamola come ci pare ma è lui che l'ha fatta entrare nella loro vita e non è, evidentemente, abbastanza risoluto nel farla uscire. Ci saranno anche le malate di mente ma anche la donna più scarsa di orgoglio capisce che deve guardare altrove se lui fa capire che è stata una parentesi.


Si dei
come dire
sono i mariti che si fanno cacciar via dalle loro mogli...
Non loro che se ne vanno...

Si dei...

Non si tratta di farla uscire...

Si tratta di dirle sparisci.

Ma sono cose che in genere non si possono fare per far contento qualcuno
Ma solo perchè siamo noi stessi a non poterne più di una persona 

Ma come fare
se il primo passo che ci tocca toccare con mano è che si è succubi di una persona eh?

Come fare?

Facile sempre parlare per gli altri...


----------



## tesla (19 Aprile 2013)

Mille è il momento di scatenare l'inferno 

se l'ectoplasma non la sa mettere al suo posto, fallo tu :clava: la salute non te la restituisce nessuno, soprattutto quella psichica.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Mille è il momento di scatenare l'inferno
> 
> se l'ectoplasma non la sa mettere al suo posto, fallo tu :clava: la salute non te la restituisce nessuno, soprattutto quella psichica.


Mille e non più mille
questo è il problema

Mille colpi di clava
in testa alla facocera

Dai che dici Tesla
Ci andiamo io e te in missione

A sto giro?

Pistiamo la facocera?


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Mille vieniamo tutti in spedizione per azzannare alla giugulare la facocera


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È da quasi un mese che vivo un po' sfasata, ho praticamente invertito il giorno e la notte per rispettare tutte le scadenze dei miei incarichi. Se prima immergermi in mille cose è servito per tenermi occupata e non crollare, ora sta diventando piuttosto stancante, ho decisamente esagerato. Non va bene, mi aspettano ancora tante altre notti insonni come quella appena passata, sto andando a caffè e ho perso ancora peso, un altro chilo è andato.
> Lui è preoccupato,  ha cercato di farmelo capire senza soffocarmi di attenzioni, ma fatica a non esagerare, si sente responsabile per questo mio periodo di grandissimo stress. Non è mia intenzione colpevolizzarlo, averlo vicino in queste settimane è stato un valore aggiunto, qualcosa che mi mancava da tanto tempo. Lo apprezzo davvero per i suoi sforzi e lo sa.
> Certo, è bastato poco per ricordarmi che non posso farci completo affidamento, magari un suo sguardo disperato, vederlo di nuovo immerso nelle sue cose per scaricare la tensione, sentire odore di torta a mezzanotte passata o non riuscire a parlarci per una sera intera. Però, nonostante i suoi sbarellamenti e i miei orari da vampira, la qualità del tempo passato insieme è migliorata, l'ho visto finalmente un po' più sereno dopo il lavoro.
> 
> ...


mah.   essendo una donna,non posso toccarla.

Mi limito a non capire come il tuo quasi compare non riesca ancora a reagire da uomo.

andare dai capi e dire chiaro che lui con la facocera non ci vuol lavorare non si può?


----------



## tesla (20 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> andare dai capi e dire chiaro che lui con la facocera non ci vuol lavorare non si può?


questo è difficile, quest'uomo balbetta in presenza di Mille figurati del datore di lavoro.
io però trovo osceno che Mille si sia dovuta traghettare attraverso una sorta di rinascita, superando il tradimento, il dolore, la delusione, che abbia la forza di risollevarsi, lottare per due, lavorare, mantenere un quasi sorriso,  camminare eretta, mentre questo individuo tremebondo non riesce a passarsi il cotton fioc nelle orecchie senza svenire.
mamma mia, non si chiede tanto, non deve dichiarare guerra alla corea o cacciare dinosauri con una selce.
deve dire ad una ex amante "stammi lontano".


e a Mille "ti amo non succederà niente"


tira fuori le palle ectoplamaaaaaaa :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2013)

*R: Vi aggiorno III - Finalmente il tradimento ...*

Io davvero non so come mille riesca a reggere una situazione simile.


----------



## devastata (20 Aprile 2013)

Non so quante volte l'ho pensato.


----------



## Innominata (20 Aprile 2013)

Discorso difficilissimo. Brunetta parla linearmente di un sentiero che di per se' e' accidentato e tortuoso, e in certi casi e' particolarmente impervio. Considerare questo sentiero -un rapporto di coppia- con parole lineari e nitide si può, ma incamminarcisi dentro ti fa trovare cespugli di erbe urticanti e buche in cui caschi tu e il tuo nitore(il tu e' ipotetico).  Questo abbastanza normalmente.  Poi ci sono casi in cui il percorso e' particolarmente impervio. Avere questioni d'amore  con certi uomini aggiunge un ricarico non indifferente, che ti scaraventa ben al di la' delle semplici pene d'amore. E  c'entrera' anche la sindrome dell'io ti salvero', ma anche il fatto che questi spesso sono uomini che nel mare magnum dell'ignavia e della stronzaggine fanno emergere ogni tanto degli splendidi isolotti lussureggianti, pochi e piccoli, ma talmente inebrianti per vegetazione e accoglienza che tu speri che andando avanti nella rotta ne troverai ben altri, per forza ce ne dovranno essere altri, e mehari sempre di più e sempre più grandi, fino a che uno sara' così accogliente da poterti dare ospitalità felice per sempre. Il fatto e' che certi uomini particolari, spesso sofferenti e complicati, intaccano il tuo sistema immunitario psichico, come fa un pezzetto di RNA che si incista e si sostituisce (magari non a caso)a un tuo pezzetto di DNA. E da allora il tuo sistema immunitario non sara' più lo stesso. Darà luogo a un "fenotipo" di azioni, stati, emozioni, atteggiamenti, storie, che può essere molto complicato. Più complicato che altrove.


----------



## Innominata (20 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Mille è il momento di scatenare l'inferno
> 
> se l'ectoplasma non la sa mettere al suo posto, fallo tu :clava: la salute non te la restituisce nessuno, soprattutto quella psichica.


Ma quanto ti leggo volentieri:up:, la faccia e soprattutto l'espressione del tuo avatar sono tue?


----------



## tesla (20 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti leggo volentieri:up:, la faccia e soprattutto l'espressione del tuo avatar sono tue?


magari il sorrisino ironico, lo sguardo fra il truce e il divertito, ma tutto il resto non ha niente di me.
mi piace Tesla perchè è una vampira che ha scelto di stare dalla parte dei buoni e si è innamorata di un umano.
è un fumetto, non una saga alla twilight, quindi roba seria


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2013)

il nemico di mille è questoin realtà però non so se  alien in realtà sia lei(la tizia) , lui o questa dannata situazione che si è creata.


----------



## tesla (20 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il nemico di mille è questoView attachment 6920in realtà però non so se  alien in realtà sia lei(la tizia) , lui o questa dannata situazione che si è creata.


secondo me più che un alien è un facehugger, bisogna essere precisi








il facehugger tiene in ostaggio l'umano, utilizzandolo come un parassita e impiantando un embrione.
lo possiede praticamente.
la facocera ha completamente annientato il quasi-compagno di Mille, ha impiantato una forma di vita aliena che gli prosciuga le forze.
scusate, adoro la saga di alien, non potevo astenermi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me più che un alien è un facehugger, bisogna essere precisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mille ti capirà. Però un essere del genere colpisce senza possibilità dell'organismo colpito di liberarsi. Il Q-C di Mille può eliminarlo per sempre se vuole. Se. Bastano 12 parole: "Non voglio più avere a che fare con te in nessun modo"


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facocera, troia, irriducibile, innamorata, chiamiamola come ci pare ma è lui che l'ha fatta entrare nella loro vita e non è, evidentemente, abbastanza risoluto nel farla uscire. Ci saranno anche le malate di mente ma anche la donna più scarsa di orgoglio capisce che *deve guardare altrove se lui fa capire che è stata una parentesi.*


e no...ci sono quelle che non si arrendono sai...e smettono solo quando hanno sparato tutte le cartucce...e nonostante abbiano sparato a salve..nonostante i fatti parlano chiari continueranno a dire che era amore vero...che lui è innamorato ecc ecc...fino a quando non trovano altro...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2013)

Come sempre, non so che dire.

Nel tuo caso, cara Mille, sono completamente priva di parole. Perchè vedo un amore che non so se avrei mai potuto tirare fuori. E rimango in un rispettoso silenzio.

E sono contenta che ci siano ben altri calibri a parlare con te e a commentare.

Tendo a tifare per quelli che ti parlano di positività, di ottimismo, di progresso, ma alla fine tifo per te e basta.

Ricompaio, raramente, solo per dirti che come sempre leggo, e come sempre sono assolutamente inutile 

PS Stesso identico silenzio che mi impasta la lingua quando leggo la splendida Innominata


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mille ti capirà. Però un essere del genere colpisce senza possibilità dell'organismo colpito di liberarsi. Il Q-C di Mille può eliminarlo per sempre se vuole. Se. Bastano 12 parole: "Non voglio più avere a che fare con te in nessun modo"


Parole facili da pronunciare
Quando non te ne è MAI fregato un cazzo di una persona.

Invece è più probabile che una donna di polso se ne esca con:
" Senti carino, piantala definitivamente con quella là, altrimenti perderai me!"

Appunto ci sono tanti tipi di donna
E diverse concezioni dell'amore.

Un uomo non è un osso in bocca di cagne affamate.
MAI.


----------



## tesla (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un uomo non è un osso in bocca di cagne affamate.
> MAI.


mi sembra un'affermazione un po' ardita


----------



## devastata (21 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e no...ci sono quelle che non si arrendono sai...e smettono solo quando hanno sparato tutte le cartucce...e nonostante abbiano sparato a salve..nonostante i fatti parlano chiari continueranno a dire che era amore vero...che lui è innamorato ecc ecc...fino a quando non trovano altro...



Parole sante, e anche quando trovano altro, ogni tanto ritornano, se possono, a mangiare alla vecchia tavola!


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e no...ci sono quelle che non si arrendono sai...e smettono solo quando hanno sparato tutte le cartucce...e nonostante abbiano sparato a salve..nonostante i fatti parlano chiari continueranno a dire che era amore vero...che lui è innamorato ecc ecc...fino a quando non trovano altro...


tipo la mia facocera.
Nonosytante siano passati 4 anni?
Nonostante lei ora conviva il suo giovincello.
Nonostante tutto... è ancora li che dice a Mattia che lui la ama. Ma che ora è troppo tardi perchè lei ama un altro.
:unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Poi dite pure che non esistono le facocere. [...]



Io ormai ne sono certa, le facocere sono tra noi.
La mia sembra ancora decisa a continuare e, come per la tua, farsi trasferire sarà assolutamente superfluo per la sua carriera. Magari avrà anche nobili motivazioni, ma correre dal mio forse-compagno per renderlo partecipe della sua decisione e tirare fuori per l'ennesima volta opinioni sullo stato della nostra coppia, mi fa sorgere qualche piccolo dubbio...


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le facocere esistono eccome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo spero! 
Ricambio l'abbraccio.
:smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Mille è il momento di scatenare l'inferno
> 
> se l'ectoplasma non la sa mettere al suo posto, fallo tu :clava: la salute non te la restituisce nessuno, soprattutto quella psichica.


Ci sto pensando sempre più spesso, anche se l'idea non mi piace per niente. 
Un compito di cui farei volentieri a meno.



contepinceton ha detto:


> [...]
> Pistiamo la facocera?





Simy ha detto:


> Mille vieniamo tutti in spedizione per azzannare alla giugulare la facocera


Problema risolto! :festa:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando sempre più spesso, anche se l'idea non mi piace per niente.
> Un compito di cui farei volentieri a meno.
> 
> 
> ...



ma sarete stronze.

E io chi sono, solo l'amica del divertimento?

vengo anche io!
:blank:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sarete stronze.
> 
> E io chi sono, solo l'amica del divertimento?
> 
> ...








_"facocera, ti presento tradinet!"_​


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> _"facocera, ti presento tradinet!"_​



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

verde mio. Stranamente ce l'avevo a disposizione!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Scusa Mille e scusate tutte ma prendersela con la "facocera" è facile. Tutto quello che fa lei lo fa perché lui le dà corda per farlo. Lo dico da molto. Cerco di limitarmi per non addolorare Mille ma così è. Lui pare mortificato di fronte a Mille, le raccontata tutti gli incontri e tutte le avances della ex amante (ricordiamocelo che lo è stata) ma non sappiamo realmente come si comporti di fronte a quella donna. Quello che è certo è che non l'ha stroncata. Non siamo noi l'esercito che dovrebbe mobilitarsi, basterebbe lo facesse lui. Chi di voi non lo farebbe? Lui è lusingato di essere "un osso tra le cagne" ma così loro sono cagne. Mille vuoi esserlo?


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> [...] andare dai capi e dire chiaro che lui con la facocera non ci vuol lavorare non si può?





tesla ha detto:


> questo è difficile, quest'uomo balbetta in presenza di Mille figurati del datore di lavoro.[...]


Il problema è che uno dei suoi responsabili, quello che se l'è portato dietro dalla vecchia sede, promuovendolo di fatto, si è esposto parecchio per proteggerlo in questo periodo. Gli ha permesso di rientrare con calma, lo ha seguito e ora non so come reagirebbe se lui sollevasse dei problemi che effettivamente hanno poco a che fare con il lavoro. Il mio forse-compagno non si trova in una posizione tranquilla e ci si è infilato da solo, deve mantenere un profilo basso.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa Mille e scusate tutte ma prendersela con la "facocera" è facile. Tutto quello che fa lei lo fa perché lui le dà corda per farlo. Lo dico da molto. Cerco di limitarmi per non addolorare Mille ma così è. Lui pare mortificato di fronte a Mille, le raccontata tutti gli incontri e tutte le avances della ex amante (ricordiamocelo che lo è stata) ma non sappiamo realmente come si comporti di fronte a quella donna. Quello che è certo è che non l'ha stroncata. Non siamo noi l'esercito che dovrebbe mobilitarsi, basterebbe lo facesse lui. Chi di voi non lo farebbe? Lui è lusingato di essere "un osso tra le cagne" ma così loro sono cagne. Mille vuoi esserlo?



Io davanti a mio marito sono stata una ameba succube per un sacco di tempo.
Gli ho lasciato fare e dire le cose peggiori, ho lasciato che mi schiacciasse, e *senza che io avessi motivi reali di temere *avevo una paura talmente fottuta di una sua parola che mi auto-annichilivo.
non ero in grado di sostenere le mie idee, una sua parola mi ammutoliva, il cervello si liquefaceva e non trovavo più la giustizia di quello che pensavo.
Se pure riuscivo a formulare il pensiero che non stavo bene, bastava un appunto da parte sua per farmi rimangiare tutto, per farmi sentire insignificante, in torto.

insomma.
Sì, gli ho lasciato fare e dire, è tutta e solo responsabilità mia, e adesso non passa giorno che io non mi fustighi per questo.
Ma all'epoca, con tutto che ci provavo, ogni giorno, ogni giorno era una battaglia che perdevo. Ed è rimasto così per anni, anche dopo la separazione.

Il problema, immagino, la mancanza di amore per me, e un "lieve" esaurimento.

non credo che il compagno di Mille si non-comporti così per mancanza di amore per lei. Ma per mancanza di amore verso se stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io davanti a mio marito sono stata una ameba succube per un sacco di tempo.
> Gli ho lasciato fare e dire le cose peggiori, ho lasciato che mi schiacciasse, e *senza che io avessi motivi reali di temere *avevo una paura talmente fottuta di una sua parola che mi auto-annichilivo.
> non ero in grado di sostenere le mie idee, una sua parola mi ammutoliva, il cervello si liquefaceva e non trovavo più la giustizia di quello che pensavo.
> Se pure riuscivo a formulare il pensiero che non stavo bene, bastava un appunto da parte sua per farmi rimangiare tutto, per farmi sentire insignificante, in torto.
> ...


Ma era tuo marito, non un insignificante amante di passaggio.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma era tuo marito, non un insignificante amante di passaggio.



Ma il punto era il mio amore per me, non quello per lui.

E lui era un ometto pieno di complessi di inferiorità, meschinità, insicurezze, meschinità.
E io non lo vedevo. E proprio quell'ometto è riuscito a ridurmi uno slime.

Marito o meno, un uomo da nulla mi ha quasi spezzato, senza averne minimamente le "qualità".

E neppure la tipa le ha queste qualità, con tutta probabilità. Ma rappresenta quello che ha dato inizio a tutto il macello. E così, forse, ha acquisito questo potere immotivato sul compagno di Mille.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma il punto era il mio amore per me, non quello per lui.
> 
> E lui era un ometto pieno di complessi di inferiorità, meschinità, insicurezze, meschinità.
> E io non lo vedevo. E proprio quell'ometto è riuscito a ridurmi uno slime.
> ...


Ma chi può scegliere è Mille. Però può farlo se smette di giustificare sempre e comunque lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi può scegliere è Mille. Però può farlo se smette di giustificare sempre e comunque lui.


Sai, però, a me non sembra che lei lo giustifichi.
Il fatto che la tipa continui ad intromettersi peggiora le cose, tuttavia.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai, però, a me non sembra che lei lo giustifichi.
> Il fatto che la tipa continui ad intromettersi peggiora le cose, tuttavia.


Lo giustifica.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quello che fa lei lo fa perché lui le dà corda per farlo. Lo dico da molto. Cerco di limitarmi per non addolorare Mille ma così è.
> 
> Sei dentro di lui?
> 
> ma non sappiamo realmente come si comporti di fronte a quella donna.


Ora se tu sei certa che tutto quello che fa lei lo fa perchè lui le dà corda,
come fai a dirlo

se appunto non sai come realmente si comporta di fronte a quella donna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Hai bevuto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo giustifica.


E allora?
Ogni donna conosce bene il proprio pollo...

E sta lontana da quello delle altre...

Che fai somatizzi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi può scegliere è Mille. Però può farlo se smette di giustificare sempre e comunque lui.


Mille ha uno spazio di manovra.
Lui un altro spazio di manovra e di scelta

Sicuramente non sarà ameba.

Poi non sempre le persone intendono, dall'alto della loro superbia, imporre o peggio far subire le conseguenze delle loro scelte.

Mille dice molto intelligentemente, il mio forse compagno.

E non...la buon anima no?:smile:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi può scegliere è Mille. Però può farlo se smette di giustificare sempre e comunque lui.



Io non vedo giustificazioni.
Vedo una facocera, che tu non vedi.
Vedo un uomo dall'anima distrutta.
Che tu non vedi.
Vedo un un fedifrago che si  è spaccato affogando nel suo senso di colpa.
Che tu non vedi.
Io vedo un uomo, in difficoltà estrema. Con un problema emotivo grosso. Che sta facendo quanto gli è possibile per salvare lui. La sua coppia e per tenersi mille.
Che tu non vedi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non vedo giustificazioni.
> Vedo una facocera, che tu non vedi.
> Vedo un uomo dall'anima distrutta.
> Che tu non vedi.
> ...


Questo lo vedo. Ma per salvare la coppia sta facendo poco.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo vedo. Ma per salvare la coppia sta facendo poco.


sta facendo quanto gli è possibile. 
E' rotto dentro. Sono situazioni drammatiche. Per chi le vive e per chi le vive con lui.
Tu ti ostini a vedere un uomo "normale" in grado di reagire normalmente alla vita.
Non è così.

Mille descrive bene la situazione, come fai a non vederla?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sta facendo quanto gli è possibile.
> E' rotto dentro. Sono situazioni drammatiche. Per chi le vive e per chi le vive con lui.
> Tu ti ostini a vedere un uomo "normale" in grado di reagire normalmente alla vita.
> Non è così.
> ...


Semplice...
Lei vuole arrivare a fare in modo che Mille lo fanculizzi no?
Perchè è così che va SEMPRE fatto in questi casi
Dato che lei nella sua vicenda ha fatto così.
I mondi a senso unico.
Così cari ad ogni forma di regime no?
Infatti ogni regime assolutista 
di qualsiasi natura
investe una montagna di energie
per fare in modo che tutte le persone
pensino come ha deciso il partito no?

Il terrore di un regime assolutista
si chiama dissidenza
si chiama pluralismo
si chiama dialogo
si chiama paura della ricchezza della diversità di pensiero e opinione.

L'unica risposta del regime
alle faccende di adulterio: sia la separazione.
La cultura sacco di immondizie.

Invece molte persone si chiedono...
Ma ne vale la pena?

Paga proprio questa soluzione?
O è un terribile buco nell'acqua?

Il punto centrale è sempre questo:

Quanto ci tengo a sta persona?
Nonostante i suoi errori?
Nonostante i suoi sbagli?
Nonostante le sue piccole o grandi infedeltà?

COmodo, ma da immaturi
dire ohddio quanto ti amo
quando l'altro l'unica cosa che può fare
o è coercizzato a fare
è esaudire le nostre aspettative no?

Poi diciamocelo 
se l'altra è una facocera
che gli ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello

Lo abbandoneremo 
così facilmente vittima della facocera?

Attenzione...
Perchè se lo lasciamo a lei

Significa apire a lei la via
per poter dire

Visto lei non ti amava veramente, mentre io si no?
Visto con lei non eri davvero felice...con me lo sarai...

Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se parliamo di scelte, 
QUella più intelligente
a mio avviso è:

Senti carino,
Ora ti ho sgamato
QUa devi decidere
o me o lei.

VUoi lei?
Ok quella è la porta
ma guarda bene come fai ad affrontare gli stipiti di quella porta
perchè potresti tornare con le ossa rotte e trovare la porta chiusa.

Vuoi me?
Ok ti do la possibilità di farti perdonare
e di rimediare.

E senza nessuna polemica
mi viene in mente la testimonianza di Marì.
Che diceva sempre
che quel tradimento
le restituì un uomo MIGLIORE.

Diceva Marì,
Non c'è giorno in cui Karl non abbia fatto di tutto
per dimostrarsi nuovamente degno di fiducia
E la fiducia se l'è riconquistata giorno dopo giorno!

Infine il caso di Mille è tutto particolare
Perchè sto casso di tradimento
pare che abbia messo lui difronte 
ad un sacco di problematiche che 
hanno messo lui difronte a sè stesso.

E ammiro molto Mille
perchè fa di tutto per non condizionare le sue scelte.

Mostra, a mio avviso,
molto coraggio

e molta sana speranza in questo.

Ovvio diciamocelo
chi glielo fa fare?
Ovvio se lei non tenesse a lui
na scarpà in te uvi e fine della storia no?

Insomma alle volte qua
è come se io dovessi tagliare na mano
ad ogni allievo che sbaglia na nota no?
O cassarlo di brutto e dirgli
ah lascia perdere
tanto tu
non sarai MAI capace di suonare il piano.

Invece chi insegna il pianoforte seriamente
sa che la via più dura
è intuire i problemi dell'allievo, interrogarsi su di essi,
e trovare la soluzione...

Oddio se ti capita l'allievo iperdotato
è facilissimo insegnare...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sta facendo quanto gli è possibile.
> E' rotto dentro. Sono situazioni drammatiche. Per chi le vive e per chi le vive con lui.
> Tu ti ostini a vedere un uomo "normale" in grado di reagire normalmente alla vita.
> Non è così.
> ...


Io credo che chiunque sia in grado di dire quelle poche parole che allontanano definitivamente chiunque, anche se sta male. Lui non le dice. Per solidarietà con Mille ci si offre scherzosamente di dirle noi all'ex amante, scaricando ogni responsabilità a una donna che ha delle ragioni per non credere finita la storia con un uomo che non glielo dice. Se lui sta lì con l'espressione tormentata lei è "autorizzata" a credere che il tormento nasca dal suo sentirsi scisso perché non sa scegliere, perché se scegliesse glielo direbbe "sparisci!". Non ce la fa? Da quanto non ce la fa e da quanto Mille è lì a sostenerlo? Quale accidenti di amore per Mille sa dimostrare? Un amore che non gli dà la forza di dire "sparisci!"? Oppure sono io che ho aspettative irrealistiche.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...
> Lei vuole arrivare a fare in modo che Mille lo fanculizzi no?
> Perchè è così che va SEMPRE fatto in questi casi
> Dato che lei nella sua vicenda ha fatto così.
> ...


Hai scritto cose diverse in polemica con te stesso. Sono d'accordo sulla proposta centrale.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scritto cose diverse in polemica con te stesso. Sono d'accordo sulla proposta centrale.


Il conte non è mai in polemica
con sè stesso: mai.

Piuttosto ci vede lungo.
E non lo cucchi!


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che chiunque sia in grado di dire quelle poche parole che allontanano definitivamente chiunque, anche se sta male. Lui non le dice. Per solidarietà con Mille ci si offre scherzosamente di dirle noi all'ex amante, scaricando ogni responsabilità a una donna che ha delle ragioni per non credere finita la storia con un uomo che non glielo dice. Se lui sta lì con l'espressione tormentata lei è "autorizzata" a credere che il tormento nasca dal suo sentirsi scisso perché non sa scegliere, perché se scegliesse glielo direbbe "sparisci!". Non ce la fa? Da quanto non ce la fa e da quanto Mille è lì a sostenerlo? Quale accidenti di amore per Mille sa dimostrare? *Un amore che non gli dà la forza di dire "sparisci!"? *Oppure sono io che ho aspettative irrealistiche.


Certe donne non spariscono.
Torniamo sempre lì.
Se non credi all'esistenza delle facocere possiamo fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo.

E secondo il tuo ragionamento nemmeno Mattia mi mostra amore o non ha um amore così forte nei mie confronti.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che chiunque sia in grado di dire quelle poche parole che allontanano definitivamente chiunque, anche se sta male. Lui non le dice. Per solidarietà con Mille ci si offre scherzosamente di dirle noi all'ex amante, scaricando ogni responsabilità a una donna che ha delle ragioni per non credere finita la storia con un uomo che non glielo dice. Se lui sta lì con l'espressione tormentata lei è "autorizzata" a credere che il tormento nasca dal suo sentirsi scisso perché non sa scegliere, perché se scegliesse glielo direbbe "sparisci!". Non ce la fa? Da quanto non ce la fa e da quanto Mille è lì a sostenerlo? Quale accidenti di amore per Mille sa dimostrare? Un amore che non gli dà la forza di dire "sparisci!"? Oppure sono io che ho aspettative irrealistiche.


Non è che tu hai aspettative irrealistiche.
E' che non sei quelle persone
e non sei dentro di loro.

Un sacco di cemento pesa sempre e solo 50 kili.
Bon sappiamo tutti che 50 kili
per un omaccione sono il nulla
per un ometto sono altro.

Che ne sai tu?
Lui magari le dice sparisci
e lei si appiglia a sta roba per incasinare nuove cose.

Che ne sai tu di loro due?
Nulla.

E che ne sai tu che il tormento di quest'uomo nasca perchè si sente scisso?
Sei psicologa?

Lo hai visto?
Ci hai parlato assieme?

Nessuno di noi vive in casa là con Mille...papavere rosse...che te mollo in testa...


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che tu hai aspettative irrealistiche.
> E' che non sei quelle persone
> e non sei dentro di loro.
> 
> ...



quoto e se posso ti mollo un verde.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certe donne non spariscono.
> Torniamo sempre lì.
> Se non credi all'esistenza delle facocere possiamo fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo.
> 
> E secondo il tuo ragionamento nemmeno Mattia mi mostra amore o non ha um amore così forte nei mie confronti.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande

Ed è anni che predico

che con certe donne

l'unica via è darsi alla macchia.

Sparire.

Non dirle sparisci...

Perchè da lì lei ti avviluppa dicendoti
Ah visto come friggi?
Ah visto sono ancora importante per te?
Ah visto, carino, io se voglio vengo a prenderti come voglio...
Già ti ho manovrato come un calzino...

Il problema è sempre e solo quando una persona ti entra nel cervello
e non nel cuore.

Osserviamo che le persone nel cuore
vanno e vengono come meglio credono
e nulla di male di possono fare...

E nessuna va ad usurpare il posto di un'altra...

Osserviamo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e se posso ti mollo un verde.


Beh in mancanza della guest...
ok per un verde...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Almeno tu sei conscia
di quanto una donna possa manipolare un uomo no?

E quanto una facocera
sappia far vedere oro un ottone smarso no?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certe donne non spariscono.
> Torniamo sempre lì.
> Se non credi all'esistenza delle facocere possiamo fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo.
> 
> E secondo il tuo ragionamento nemmeno Mattia mi mostra amore o non ha um amore così forte nei mie confronti.


Tutte spariscono, se le si vuol far sparire. Possono esserci persone disturbate che possono arrivare a minacciare suicidi o arrivare allo stalcking ma in questo caso si denunciano. Non è una molestatrice una che rende un uomo tremebondo perché gli porta il caffè della macchinetta.  Certo che vederlo tremebondo e non deciso le fa pensare di avere delle chance. Non mi piace la definizione di facocera perché mette le donne le une contro le altre e la responsabilità resta tutta alle donne che debbono essere mamme accoglienti che li difendono, le compagne, o vampire seduttive e perseguitatrici le amanti. Strano che riesca a essere comprensiva io nei confronti delle amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che tu hai aspettative irrealistiche.
> E' che non sei quelle persone
> e non sei dentro di loro.
> 
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e se posso ti mollo un verde.


Se è per questo non ne sapete nulla neanche voi, così come nessun altro se non per quello che scrive Mille. Allora chiamiamo il forum sfogatoio.net e a tutti diciamo "fai  bene, vai avanti come vuoi perché solo tu sai" e teniamo la frase in memoria e facciamo copia-incolla.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certe donne non spariscono.
> Torniamo sempre lì.
> Se non credi all'esistenza delle facocere possiamo fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo.
> 
> E secondo il tuo ragionamento nemmeno Mattia mi mostra amore o non ha um amore così forte nei mie confronti.


non credo all'esistenza delle facocere o facoceri..
Teoricamente se molto innamorati tutti potremmo trasformarci 
in facoceri...
Capisco in parte il ragionamento di Brunetta 
ma concordo con il post del Conte 
in quanto non viviamo con loro e non sappiamo 
esattamente gli stati d'animo...
Ammiro molto il comportamento di Mille pensando che io 
al suo posto avrei già mollato ...
Solo per mia salute mentale...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte spariscono, se le si vuol far sparire. Possono esserci persone disturbate che possono arrivare a minacciare suicidi o arrivare allo stalcking ma in questo caso si denunciano. Non è una molestatrice una che rende un uomo tremebondo perché gli porta il caffè della macchinetta.  Certo che vederlo tremebondo e non deciso le fa pensare di avere delle chance. Non mi piace la definizione di facocera perché mette le donne le une contro le altre e la responsabilità resta tutta alle donne che debbono essere mamme accoglienti che li difendono, le compagne, o vampire seduttive e perseguitatrici le amanti. Strano che riesca a essere comprensiva io nei confronti delle amanti.


Credimi.
Con certe non c'è nulla da fare...
Magari le banni e tornano con un nuovo nome...
Sono come zombie...
Tu gli spari
e loro continuano a venire verso di te...

Si denunciano?
Non è meglio scrivere: io denuncerei?

Sti si impersonali, danno molto fastidio sai?

In certi versanti
Le donne sono 
di necessità le une contro le altre

O cosa vogliamo dire
che si crea na solidarietà tra moglie e amante
contro il povero uomo
che non sa tenere il suo ciccio apposto?

Ste idee...

TUTTE le sante mogli
e tutti gli uomini intelligenti

Sanno dell'esistenza di certe donne.
Donne che anche un io, o un Lothar
abbiamo incontrato nella nostra vita

E siamo fuggiti lontano
Perchè parverci vedere in mezzo le loro coscie
un teschio con le tibia incrociate...

E queste donne non amano
Ma godono solo di essere riuscite 
a portarti via
anche solo per una notte
il maritino eh?

Visto
ah è tuo marito?
Ah ok, adesso me lo faccio e poi lo scarico nel cesso.
Scommettiamo?

In questi casi
la prudenza non è mai troppa...

Non si fa comunella con certe vipere...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non credo all'esistenza delle facocere o facoceri..
> *Teoricamente se molto innamorati tutti potremmo trasformarci
> in facoceri...*
> Capisco in parte il ragionamento di Brunetta
> ...


Tra l'altro, dal punto di vista dell'amante la facocera è la compagna che "chissà con quali ricatti e sensi di colpa" lo tiene legato a sé.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, dal punto di vista dell'amante la facocera è la compagna che "chissà con quali ricatti e sensi di colpa" lo tiene legato a sé.



Infatti sapessi quanto mi considerano iena le amiche di mio marito...

anche gli amici veramente


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, dal punto di vista dell'amante la facocera è la compagna che "chissà con quali ricatti e sensi di colpa" lo tiene legato a sé.


Mah...
Infatti le facocere sono molto introspettive

Usano frasi 
speciali

QUelle frasi a cui un uomo non pensa mai...

Iniziano così...
" Sento che non sei felice con tua moglie"
( e tu manco ci avevi mai pensato se eri felice o meno)

Ricordiamoci sempre di Ulisse.
E le Sirene.

Non riescono a cuccarlo.
Ma lui non si crede più figo degli altri.
Usa un sistema empirico.

COme il mio
quando ho incontrato una facocera

Sono andato dritto da mia moglie
Sai che....sai che...sai che...

E lei...
Sta tento con quela lì' che sei un mona e ti bevi tutto
poi finisci a letto con lei e manco sai perchè

e poi ti penti e piangi...

E come ride quando mi vede impietosito per na facocera....

L'unica via che ha una moglie per non mettersi contro un'amante è:

Considerarla: il nulla.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tutte spariscono, se le si vuol far sparire*. Possono esserci persone disturbate che possono arrivare a minacciare suicidi o arrivare allo stalcking ma in questo caso si denunciano. Non è una molestatrice una che rende un uomo tremebondo perché gli porta il caffè della macchinetta.  Certo che vederlo tremebondo e non deciso le fa pensare di avere delle chance. Non mi piace la definizione di facocera perché mette le donne le une contro le altre e la responsabilità resta tutta alle donne che debbono essere mamme accoglienti che li difendono, le compagne, o vampire seduttive e perseguitatrici le amanti. Strano che riesca a essere comprensiva io nei confronti delle amanti.



no.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti sapessi quanto mi considerano iena le amiche di mio marito...


Povero marito...
Chissà quante gliene fai passare....

Chissà come sei brontolona in casa....

Povero marito...

Per fortuna ha delle amiche con cui si sfoga no?

E loro lo consolano e lo compatiscono...

Ma un uomo come te, ma che ci fa con quella iena...ah guarda...se io fossi tua moglie sapre capirti e valorizzarti....

E quanti stupidopi
cascaano a sto modo
dalla padella alla brace....

Per cui il sommo Lothar dice...
Non aspiriamo ad una seconda moglie!
FIniamo male!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.


Bon tu te ne intendi di piante no?
Bon
si riesce a far sparire la gramigna?
No...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero marito...
> Chissà quante gliene fai passare....
> 
> Chissà come sei brontolona in casa....
> ...



Appunto lui la pensa come Lothy...


----------



## devastata (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e se posso ti mollo un verde.



Mi ero allarmata al ti mollo...............invece era solo un verde.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi ero allarmata al ti mollo...............invece era solo un verde.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (21 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il problema è che uno dei suoi responsabili, quello che se l'è portato dietro dalla vecchia sede, promuovendolo di fatto, si è esposto parecchio per proteggerlo in questo periodo. Gli ha permesso di rientrare con calma, lo ha seguito e ora non so come reagirebbe se lui sollevasse dei problemi che effettivamente hanno poco a che fare con il lavoro. Il mio forse-compagno non si trova in una posizione tranquilla e ci si è infilato da solo, deve mantenere un profilo basso.


Ok, obbliga il tuo compagno ad essere un uomo peggiore, obbligalo a minacciare la facocera di azioni orribili.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, obbliga il tuo compagno ad essere un uomo peggiore, obbligalo a minacciare la facocera di azioni orribili.


in quanto facocera penserà che fa così perchè la ama ancora, considerato che lei si percepisce assolutamente non invadente e ovviamente, non facocera.


proprio non entra il facocerismo eh?

Somma Sbri, aiutaci tu!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, obbliga il tuo compagno ad essere un uomo peggiore, obbligalo a minacciare la facocera di azioni orribili.



Certo passiamo alle minacce che va sempre bene ....

mapperfavore su!


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

*Cavolo, Brunetta, quanto mi fai scrivere - parte 1*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Facocera, troia, irriducibile, innamorata, chiamiamola come ci pare [...]





Brunetta ha detto:


> [...] Bastano 12 parole: "Non voglio più avere a che fare con te in nessun modo"





Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa Mille [...]





Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo giustifica.


Lo so bene, ogni momento con l'altra è stato voluto e cercato. Come mi ha confessato, per mesi l'ha "scelta".
Fa male saperlo e lui non ne esce bene, credo che se ne renda conto, tra tutto ciò che mi ha detto e mostrato per non perdermi, ci sono anche cose che lo dipingono come egoista, inaffidabile e tanto fragile da mettermi paura.
Ora non gli basta sapere di non volerla più nella sua vita, non è sufficiente averle parlato per darle delle spiegazioni (spero vere) e dirle che non vuole più avere a che fare con lei (chissà con quanta convinzione e balbettii), vorrebbe anche non averla contro come invece sta accadendo. Ancora debolezza, ancora incapacità di contare su stesso, come magari sarà in grado di fare nuovamente in futuro. Glielo auguro, che vita sarebbe la sua altrimenti?
Rispetto a qualche mese fa è il ritratto della determinazione, nel mondo vero è ancora troppo poco.
Non so se lei avrebbe mollato la presa trovandosi di fronte ad un uomo risoluto, non posso saperlo, non la conosco, di sicuro tanta debolezza la incita e le da vita facile, lo ammetto e non mi fa piacere.
Concordo con Nau e Tebe, lui non ha più stima verso se stesso, come potrebbe mostrarsi solido se si disprezza per ciò che ha fatto e per la persona che è diventato? Come potrebbe stroncarla? Non è una scusa, eh, solo una constatazione. Sto facendo una fatica terribile ad accettare questi suoi limiti, non mi piacciono e li sta superando troppo lentamente per quello che è il mio modo di essere. Non so come lui si comporti lontano da me, non voglio sprecare le mie energie immaginando ed è da tempo che ho dato un taglio alle sue cronache, non posso verificarle e non mi aiutano a farmi un'immagine migliore o peggiore della persona che ho accanto. Sono solo conferme di quanto sia debole e di quanto ancora dia importanza all'ex amante.

Osso? Cagna? Io gli sto dando una possibilità di scegliere, non lo sto trascinando nel mio giardino per sotterrarlo tra i miei trofei.

Come lo giustifico?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Lo so bene, ogni momento con l'altra è stato voluto e cercato. Come mi ha confessato, per mesi l'ha "scelta".
> Fa male saperlo e lui non ne esce bene, credo che se ne renda conto, tra tutto ciò che mi ha detto e mostrato per non perdermi, ci sono anche cose che lo dipingono come egoista, inaffidabile e tanto fragile da mettermi paura.
> Ora non gli basta sapere di non volerla più nella sua vita, non è sufficiente averle parlato per darle delle spiegazioni (spero vere) e dirle che non vuole più avere a che fare con lei (chissà con quanta convinzione e balbettii), vorrebbe anche non averla contro come invece sta accadendo. Ancora debolezza, ancora incapacità di contare su stesso, come magari sarà in grado di fare nuovamente in futuro. Glielo auguro, che vita sarebbe la sua altrimenti?
> Rispetto a qualche mese fa è il ritratto della determinazione, nel mondo vero è ancora troppo poco.
> ...


E' conferma che lo ami nonostante tutto. :abbraccio:


----------



## Daniele (21 Aprile 2013)

Datemi l'indirizzo che una visitina di Teddy Bear non gliela leva nessuno!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Discorso difficilissimo. [...]


Avevo perso questo post.
Ho letto e sono rimasta senza parole.
Sai descrivere cose complicate in maniera incantevole.
Come al solito.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

*Cavolo, Brunetta, quanto mi fai scrivere - parte 2*



Brunetta ha detto:


> [...]per salvare la coppia sta facendo poco.


Quel poco che sta facendo, è tutto ciò che può darmi in questo momento.
Per ora mi basta, ma solo per ora, e mi permette di respirare un po'.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che [...]


Ma ha detto quelle parole, forse non con la giusta intensità, forse troppo tardi per essere credibile, ma le ha dette.È andata come ho già scritto, ma da allora i progressi del mio forse-compagno sono più decisi e costanti.
Può darsi che quel gesto sia servito solo a lui (e a me va benissimo così), non come punto di svolta, ma almeno per segnare il percorso fatto ed andare avanti, pur non a passo spedito.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte spariscono, se le si vuol far sparire. [...]


A quanto pare no, però non conosco le sue motivazioni.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Aprile 2013)

Nau, ho recuperato questo tuo post:



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come sempre, non so che dire.[...] e come sempre sono assolutamente inutile
> [...]


No, per niente inutile. Mi hai aiutata a capire quanto lui avesse bisogno di compiere piccole azioni monotone e tranquille, per riordinare lentamente i suoi pensieri, molto lentamente. Non ero abbastanza lucida per accettarlo, volevo spronarlo a modo mio, basandomi sui miei ritmi, su ciò che avrei fatto io. Se non fosse stato per quei post e lo stimolo che mi hai dato, avrei sopportato digrignando i denti, prima di staccargli la faccia a morsi. Magari non sarei nemmeno scesa in garage a sistemargli la mia vecchia bici, quella con cui si sfoga da mesi.Quando intervieni da queste parti, mi fa solo piacere. Verde per te.
:up:

Smeraldi anche per Tebe, che mi spaventa con la sua empatia, conte per i suoi interventi, Tesla, dura ma saggia (e anche lei appassionata di Alien ), Annuccia, Simy, Brunetta la sua considerazione finale con tanto di abbraccio e tutti quelli che posso aver dimenticato. Sono sparita per un po', eppure non appena sono tornata, mi avete risposto. Io magari non chiedo niente e butto giù solo i miei pensieri come in un diario, però voi mi date tanto (più di quanto io dia al forum) e lo fate da mesi ormai. Grazie di cuore.
:thankyou:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io ormai ne sono certa, le facocere sono tra noi.
> La mia sembra ancora decisa a continuare e, come per la tua, farsi trasferire sarà assolutamente superfluo per la sua carriera. Magari avrà anche nobili motivazioni, ma correre dal mio forse-compagno per renderlo partecipe della sua decisione e tirare fuori per l'ennesima volta opinioni sullo stato della nostra coppia, mi fa sorgere qualche piccolo dubbio...


C'è ancora l'opzione della mitragliatrice giocattolo e impallinarla con palottole plastica di colore giallo, se possibile di fronte a un pubblico ampio (conta molto il fattore gogna). Prima di andare le dici: "la prossima volta che sento ancora parlare di te, il fucile sarà vero".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.


non sono pienamente d'accordo. ci sono alcune persone che ci provano più insistentemente di altre anche a distanza di molto tempo, ma se realmente si vuole, si rimuovono. alcune volte però bisogna usare la forza, e non tutte le volte siamo in grado di farlo.

di esperienza so che la scherzosa minaccia di morte ha effetti positivi in questo senso. quando parlo di mitragliatrice, parlo di una minaccia reale, ma usando una che sia evidentemente di gioccattolo, la metto sull'avviso e diverto chi guarda e anche un po' chi subisce. è però importante aggiungere la frase, che trasforma il gesto in una storia molto seria al punto di non lasciare alcun dubbio. non conta l'oggetto, ma la trasformazione che potrebbe subire. poi deve essere un atto veloce. entrare, fare, dire, uscire. non devi lasciare spazio per ribattere. ha un effetto psicologico molto deciso e chi non ha voglia di morire si mette da parte.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *Quel poco che sta facendo, è tutto ciò che può darmi in questo momento.*
> Per ora mi basta, ma solo per ora, e mi permette di respirare un po'.
> 
> 
> ...



Sai che ti dico?

Mi sono immedesimata in lui.
nessun problema ad immedesimarmi in una persona al limite del ricovero e in preda ai sensi di colpa e al tracollo emotivo ahimè :smile:

Prima di fare questo, pensavo anche io che lui stesse facendo poco. Pesandolo per la sua situazione, ma cmq poco.
Dopo averci pensato invece ...

Mille, ma sai che io, piuttosto di vedere ogni giorno la persona che avevo ferito così tanto, piuttosto che vedere il dolore, ogni fottuto giorno, della persona che ho tradito, piuttosto che affrontare ogni giorno questa... questa montagna che mi stritola lo stomaco e il cuore, questa angoscia di ogni istante, questo pensiero che dilania il cervello...
Piuttosto, Mille, io sarei scappata. Me ne sarei stata a casuccia dai miei e non ti avrei più sentito per il resto della mia vita. Forse tra 20 anni... ma non credo.
Perchè vederti mi avrebbe ricordato ogni fottuto minuto le mie colpe e le loro conseguenze.

Pensavo che il tuo compagno fosse stato "fortunato" ad essere ripreso e "curato" da te a casa, e che si pigliasse "il meglio" senza dare molto. Bè, sì, è stato molto, *molto* fortunato ad avere te.

Ma penso che restare ed affrontare tutto, nella situazione in cui è, è una grandissima prova d'amore. 
Lo dico sinceramente.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Nau, ho recuperato questo tuo post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo "sbacellamento di piselli".... ricordo... 

Grazie Mille


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è per questo non ne sapete nulla neanche voi, così come nessun altro se non per quello che scrive Mille. Allora chiamiamo il forum sfogatoio.net e a tutti diciamo "fai  bene, vai avanti come vuoi perché solo tu sai" e teniamo la frase in memoria e facciamo copia-incolla.


per molte persone
avere uno sfogatoio
è già moltissimo

l'importante per il forum
in mia modesta opinione

è che non sia
sfigatoio.net :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

o saccod'immondizia.com

faicomemeseparati.it:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io ormai ne sono certa, le facocere sono tra noi.
> La mia sembra ancora decisa a continuare e, come per la tua, farsi trasferire sarà assolutamente superfluo per la sua carriera. Magari avrà anche nobili motivazioni, ma correre dal mio forse-compagno per renderlo partecipe della sua decisione e tirare fuori per l'ennesima volta opinioni sullo stato della nostra coppia, mi fa sorgere qualche piccolo dubbio...


La facocera è un'ombra. Le ombre fanno paura perchè non sono definite, assumono spesso l'aspetto di quello che temiamo, la loro grandezza è variabile e sono inafferrabili. Ma sono solo ombre, assenza di luce: quando arriva la luce, si dissolvono da sole.
:smile:
In questo momento lui non riesce a fare luce perchè non ha la forza di tendere la mano e il dito verso l'interruttore. Accendila tu. Ridi, Mille, ridi di quanto lei si sta rendendo ridicola, fuga le ombre.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La facocera è un'ombra. Le ombre fanno paura perchè non sono definite, assumono spesso l'aspetto di quello che temiamo, la loro grandezza è variabile e sono inafferrabili. Ma sono solo ombre, assenza di luce: quando arriva la luce, si dissolvono da sole.
> :smile:
> In questo momento lui non riesce a fare luce perchè non ha la forza di tendere la mano e il dito verso l'interruttore. Accendila tu. *Ridi, Mille, ridi di quanto lei si sta rendendo ridicola, fuga le ombre.*



Ridere delle facocere è oggettivamente giusto. E pure terapeutico.
Io posso dirlo.



quoto al cubo


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2013)

ma poi dico ste facocere non si rendono conto di essere tali?

boh


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma poi dico ste facocere non si rendono conto di essere tali?
> 
> boh


Se una persona ha un disturbo della personalità non si rende conto di averlo (v. le precisazioni sul facocerismo in "coppia aperta")  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disturbo_narcisistico_di_personalità "diagnosi secondo il criterio DSM IV richiede che almeno *cinque* dei seguenti sintomi siano presenti in modo tale da formare un pattern pervasivo, cioè che rimane tendenzialmente costante in situazioni e relazioni diverse:

Senso grandioso del sé ovvero senso esagerato della propria importanza
È occupato/a da fantasie di successo illimitato, di potere, effetto sugli altri, bellezza, o di amore ideale
Crede di essere "speciale" e unico/a, e di poter essere capito/a solo da persone speciali; o è eccessivamente preoccupato da ricercare vicinanza/essere associato a persone di status (in qualche ambito) molto alto
Desidera o richiede un’ammirazione eccessiva rispetto al normale o al suo reale valore
Ha un forte sentimento di propri diritti e facoltà, è irrealisticamente convinto che altri individui/situazioni debbano soddisfare le sue aspettative
Approfitta degli altri per raggiungere i propri scopi, e non ne prova rimorso
È carente di empatia: non si accorge (non riconosce) o non dà importanza a sentimenti altrui, non desidera identificarsi con i loro desideri
Prova spesso invidia ed è generalmente convinto che altri provino invidia per lui/lei
Modalità affettiva di tipo predatorio (rapporti di forza sbilanciati, con scarso impegno personale, desidera ricevere più di quello che dà, che altri siano affettivamente coinvolti più di quanto lui/lei lo sia)"


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma poi dico ste facocere non si rendono conto di essere tali?
> 
> boh


NO.
Loro si ritengono le migliori donne del mondo.
Ovvio vedono nelle altre delle facocere ambulanti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma poi dico ste facocere non si rendono conto di essere tali?
> 
> boh



No, non credo proprio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona ha un disturbo della personalità non si rende conto di averlo (v. le precisazioni sul facocerismo in "coppia aperta")  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disturbo_narcisistico_di_personalità "diagnosi secondo il criterio DSM IV richiede che almeno *cinque* dei seguenti sintomi siano presenti in modo tale da formare un pattern pervasivo, cioè che rimane tendenzialmente costante in situazioni e relazioni diverse:
> 
> Senso grandioso del sé ovvero senso esagerato della propria importanza
> È occupato/a da fantasie di successo illimitato, di potere, effetto sugli altri, bellezza, o di amore ideale
> ...


Se devo far fede a wikipieda
spesso il male delle donne
ho incontrato

e rispondo
donna nn chiedere a noi
la parola
che possa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E uno dei modi che mi ricordo per intimorire utenti era?

Cito: "Tu hai un problema!":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La facocera è un'ombra. Le ombre fanno paura perchè non sono definite, assumono spesso l'aspetto di quello che temiamo, la loro grandezza è variabile e sono inafferrabili. Ma sono solo ombre, assenza di luce: quando arriva la luce, si dissolvono da sole.
> :smile:
> In questo momento lui non riesce a fare luce perchè non ha la forza di tendere la mano e il dito verso l'interruttore. Accendila tu. Ridi, Mille, ridi di quanto lei si sta rendendo ridicola, fuga le ombre.


Proverò a ridere, per ora sono solo perplessa.
:amici:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Giugno 2013)

Ho finito!
All'alba di giovedì ho portato a termine il mio ultimo impegno.
È stato un periodo difficile: per mesi ho dedicato molto, troppo del mio tempo al lavoro. L'ho respirato, mi ha ossessionata come dovrebbe e come non, mi ha stimolata e ci ho litigato, è diventato la soluzione momentanea ai miei casini ed un ulteriore problema da affrontare. 
Ma lo scorso autunno avevo un disperato bisogno di tenermi impegnata e magari combinare qualcosa di buono. Il mio forse-compagno era da poco in terapia, tremava se lo guardavo o gli rivolgevo la parola, girava per casa pulendo in continuazione, con gli occhi arrossati dalle lacrime, la barba incolta, la voglia di morire davanti a me in maniera atroce per espiare tutti i suoi peccati. Insomma, ero un pelo sotto pressione. 
Mi sono fermata a riflettere davvero su ciò che stavo facendo solo un mese fa, messa di fronte ad un bivio dal mio stesso corpo. O la smettevo, mi davo delle nuove priorità, mollavo il mollabile senza più buttarmi a capofitto su ogni progetto che mi agitavano davanti, oppure salutavo tutto e tutti, per poi avviarmi verso un esaurimento nervoso. 

E niente, ho scelto di rallentare.
Non posso continuare a passare da un incarico all'altro, notte dopo notte, pressata dalle scadenze. Non ci riesco a livello fisico. Non con questi ritmi. 
Mi sono letteralmente consumata, un chilo in meno alla volta, ho messo in gioco la mia salute, ho rischiato di perdere il contatto con tutte quelle cose che mi fanno stare bene e che sicuramente avrei apprezzato meglio con qualche ora di sonno in più. 
Il mio forse-compagno ha continuato ad essere presente, a volte anche troppo. Non sono mancati i momenti in cui mi ha innervosita con i suoi tormenti non troppo interiori o le ore di silenzio in preda all'ansia, ma in generale mi ha dato il supporto discreto e concreto di cui avevo bisogno. Ha voluto darmelo. Quando è riuscito a starmi vicino senza il peso soffocante del senso di colpa, mi ha mostrato ancora il suo lato migliore, quello che sta venendo fuori sempre più spesso.
Abbiamo parlato tanto, mi ha espresso le sue preoccupazioni, l'ho ascoltato, si è esposto a confronti che avrebbe potuto evitare per quieto vivere o ci siamo dati semplicemente al cazzeggio per passare il tempo insieme. 
Ho osato pigiare un po' sul pedale dell'intimità, abbiamo fatto qualche passo avanti.
E soprattutto il mio lui ha cominciato a riappropriasi anche di quella parte di vita slegata da me.
Sta uscendo un po' alla volta dal suo bozzolo.
Mi dispiace tanto che non se ne renda perfettamente conto, ma fa niente. Lo capirà. 
Ci sta arrivando, diviso tra casa e ufficio, tra attimi di faticosa serenità e attacchi di disperazione nerissima per il trasferimento della sua ex amante. 
L'altra ricomincerà a lavorare al suo stesso progetto a partire da domani mattina, dopo un mese di attesa si potrà tuffare nel tanto agognato turbinio di mail, telefonate e riunioni condivise con lui. Nel frattempo si è fatta vedere in giro per ricordarglielo (non si sa mai, che è smemorato), è stata la solita facocera part time, solo parecchio più incarognita. Non oso immaginarla a tempo pieno. 

Anzi, non mi interessa. 
Ho altro a cui pensare.
Sono in stand by.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Mille!!!!

Sai che ti stavo proprio pensando in questi giorni?
Mi chiedevo proprio come stavi...

Fai benissimo a rallentare....

Ed è bello leggere dei miglioramenti del tuo qc... e di come riesci, nonostante la fatica e tutto, ad apprezzarli...

Un abbraccio virtuale, ma davvero, davvero, davvero enorme!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Cmq, per la tua facocera,
pensa a quella di Tebe.
Mattia è riuscito a liberarsi del vincolo (di ricordi e affetto) da quella proprio continuando a lavorarci insieme, e vedendo e toccando e subendo le sue idiosincrasie e acidità.

Chissà magari il tuo, con l'abitudine, riuscirà a fare la stessa cosa :smile:
Lo dico sul serio! Il corpo stesso si rifiuta di essere terrorizzato oltre un tot di tempo, poi se non sta succedendo che una tigre dai denti a sciabola ti sta effettivamente sgranocchiando, si quieta.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, per la tua facocera,
> pensa a quella di Tebe.
> Mattia è riuscito a liberarsi del vincolo (di ricordi e affetto) da quella proprio continuando a lavorarci insieme, e vedendo e toccando e subendo le sue idiosincrasie e acidità.
> 
> ...


Quoto e poi facocera de che? E' una poveretta. Deve capirlo pure lui!!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto e poi facocera de che? E' una poveretta. Deve capirlo pure lui!!



Ok, lo so che hai un problema con quella definizione.

Proviamo così:

"Viene colloquialmente chiamata facocera una poveretta che crede etc etc e di conseguenza tende a comportarsi così e colà...."

Prendilo come troll, fake, rubinare. Gergo del forum. A che cosa ci riferiamo in realtà l'hai capito benissimo, penso.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, lo so che hai un problema con quella definizione.
> 
> Proviamo così:
> 
> ...



Ups, la stanchezza si fa sentire! :smile:

Scusa Brunetta, ti avevo frainteso :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, lo so che hai un problema con quella definizione.
> 
> Proviamo così:
> 
> ...


Visto ma che robe...
Anche tu hai osato a sfidare l'incommensurabile...
E lui ti ha punita...

At salut...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto ma che robe...
> Anche tu hai osato a sfidare l'incommensurabile...
> E lui ti ha punita...
> 
> At salut...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ehm.... veramente lei stava dicendo che quella tizia non è neppure una facocera ma solo una poveretta, insignificante davanti agli occhi di Mille, e che anche il suo qc se ne accorgerà.

Eravamo d'accordo...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm.... veramente lei stava dicendo che quella tizia non è neppure una facocera ma solo una poveretta, insignificante davanti agli occhi di Mille, e che anche il suo qc se ne accorgerà.
> 
> Eravamo d'accordo...


Perchè come considerate le facocere se non delle poverette?
Ma resta sempre il grandioso problema di Aristotele no?

Anche le facocere sono donne
Anche le poverette sono donne
Anche le vecchie carampane sono donne
Anche le fighe secche sono donne
Anche le maestre di vita sono donne
Anche le suore piangenti sono donne
Anche le troie sono donne
Anche le puttane sono donne

Anche le ggiovani sono donne...
ANche le tettone sono donne
Anche le magre impiccate sono donne...

E pensare che noi uomini siamo così di boccabuona e boccaloni...

Pensa a quella che riesce a convincere un povero marito...che non è certo lei la facocera di turno...ma sua moglie!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, lo so che hai un problema con quella definizione.
> 
> Proviamo così:
> 
> ...


Io avevo interpretato facocera come una in qualche modo minacciosa e questa mi pare che non abbia frecce al suo arco.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo interpretato facocera come una in qualche modo minacciosa e questa mi pare che non abbia frecce al suo arco.


Facocera o non facocera
Me spiass

State solo dimostrando di non capire un casso di uomini.

Ogni uomo e che gli uomini mi smentiscano è come Achille.
La fortuna di ogni uomo è di non incontrare mai quella che va a pigliarlo per il tallone.

Lei può essere anche la più stupida del mondo, la pì brutta, la pì cretina...
Ma avrà su quest'uomo un potere che nemmeno ve lo immaginate.

Da cui ogni uomo saggio impara
a proteggere il suo punto debole...

Intanto per l'uomo di Mille è esistita una donna capace di ridurlo ad una larva umana...
E sta cosa poteva succedere solo con quell'uomo, ad un altro sta qui, non faceva nè caldo nè freddo...

Invece voi che fate?
Oggetivizzate no?

Create il fantasma della facocera che serve per giustificare una montagna di cose

che non c'entrano un cazzo...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facocera o non facocera
> Me spiass
> 
> State solo dimostrando di non capire un casso di uomini.
> ...


Ah Conte Conte... :smile:

Ma quale è il potere effettivo di una donna capace di trasformarti in una larva?
E' solo quello che le dai.

Tu ti sei liberato della tua, no? E ora, che potere ha su di te? Nullo. Nulla di nulla, lei pesa meno di un soffio di vento.

Questo è il potere di quelle donne. Che non sono tutte facocere e non sono solo facocere, eprchè la facocera ha un significato ben preciso, è l'amante che poi, anche mollata, viene a rovistarti in casa e in famiglia e continua a tirarti per la giacchetta.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2013)

Non centrerà nulla e non capiremo un cazzo ma nonostante la mia facocera abbia tenuto Mattia per i coglioni per mesi.
prima, durante e dopo.
Nulla si può con donne che sanno far funzionare le sinapsi.
Una poveretta rimane una poveretta anche se ha la figa d'oro.
Detto questo. Gli uomini alla fine, prima o poi. Lo capiscono.


Mille, ha ragione Nausi. Pensa alla mia facocera.
Farà tutto da sola.
Beviti un bianco, arrampicati su qualche parete, picchia i vecchietti al parco che giocano a carte. Insomma.
Devi solo aspettare, cerca di rilassarti _leggerissimamente_.
:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah Conte Conte... :smile:
> 
> Ma quale è il potere effettivo di una donna capace di trasformarti in una larva?
> E' solo quello che le dai.
> ...


Non mi sono liberato.
TU MI HAI SALVATO.

E questo io non me lo scorderò mai.
MAI.

Nessuno mai ha compiuto un'impresa così prodigiosa per me.

Ecco io dico solo 
che sebbene e quantunque io mi dia del grande stupido e mi dica
Guarda che mona che so sta...

Dico solo...
Come fate ad essere così sicure che un giorno non capiti a voi di fare la facocera?

Ma ad onore del vero non ho mai conosciuto una donna che abbia fatto la facocera con me...

Ma sarà anche perchè non ha avuto tempo abbastanza,
In quanto io mi trovi un uomo della pazienza di Giobbe ( specie con le donne), la critica più vistosa è che io non abbia pazienza...e non sappia aspettare...

Ritengo che saper aspettare sia come scavarsi la fossa da soli.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi sono liberato.
> TU MI HAI SALVATO.
> 
> E questo io non me lo scorderò mai.
> ...



Non è nella mia natura.
E' completamente contrario al mio senso di dignità.
Ci sono cose che ci scorrono nel sangue.

E se invece un giorno lo diventassi... allora mi diranno che sono facocera.

Spero di non diventarlo, perchè le facocere sono davvero donne che hanno perso di vista la realtà e la dignità.

Cmq non hai ancora capito cosa sia una facocera, mi sa.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è nella mia natura.
> E' completamente contrario al mio senso di dignità.
> Ci sono cose che ci scorrono nel sangue.
> 
> ...


Ma chissà quali traumi affettivi hanno avuto queste persone...
Chissà da che percorsi provengono...
Da situazioni di degrado esistenziale...

Sai no?

COme quelle poverette che divorate dalla distimia...scelgono...loro malgrado e data la loro avvenenza di diventare escorts di lusso...

Sfasciando famiglie perchè ci sono uomini che mica le amano, ma si rovinano lo stipendio per loro...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Sono solo DONNE INNAMORATE.

E tutti al mondo sappiamo che non esiste nulla di peggio che una donna innamorata.

Credimi lo sappiamo noi uomini, ci innamoriamo della donna sbagliata siam perduti.

Per questo sai teniamo molto a freno il nostro mondo emozionale e sentimentale.

Dicono le carte per un punto martin perse la cappa...

E noi sappiamo che per un pompin possiamo perdere la cappa...


----------



## Daniele (6 Giugno 2013)

Mille, spero che il tuo FC sia capace di fare mobbing alla grande e sfiancare la facocera!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2013)

Mille, procuragli l'arredamento gay ... vestiti coloratissimi, smalto sulle unghie e trucco ... scherzo :rotfl:

Funziona il rancio e qualche ritocco femminile ai vestiti, il blocco note personalizzato, lo sfondo sull'iPad e telefonino di te. Utilizza la psicologia rozza per una donna rozza. Feriscila dove puoi, anche in tua assenza, e così dai una mano anche a Fo-Co senza che lui debba inventarsi delle cose da fare o lasciare.

Una cosetta assolutamente funzionante sarebbe l'apparecchio per i denti, ma penso che non sarà facile convincere lui a farselo mettere :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mille!!!! [...]
> Un abbraccio virtuale, ma davvero, davvero, davvero enorme!!!!


Ciao Nau! 

Ho letto sul blog, grazie ancora.
Va decisamente meglio! Ho ricominciato a dormire di notte, anche se continuo a svegliarmi dopo poche ore di sonno, il mio orologio interno è ancora sballato. Però sono più serena e lo stress mi sta lentamente scivolando di dosso, mi sono presa un po' di tempo per ricaricare le batterie prima di rimettermi al lavoro, questa volta senza strafare.

È bello scriverne! 
Non è stato sempre facile rendermi conto conto dei suoi miglioramenti, un po' per la stanchezza, un po' per il nervoso. Ma si sta impegnando molto.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, per la tua facocera,[...]


Lo spero!
Stamattina era molto teso.
Anche negli scorsi giorni, la sua agitazione era palpabile.
Però ha retto! E oggi siamo persino riusciti a riderci su al telefono. Non proprio grasse risate, ma abbiamo stemperato la tensione. 
Ricambio l'abbraccio! :amici:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto e poi facocera de che? E' una poveretta. Deve capirlo pure lui!!


Ciao Brunetta! :bye:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> [...]
> Mille, ha ragione Nausi. Pensa alla mia facocera.
> *Farà tutto da sola.*
> Beviti un bianco, arrampicati su qualche parete, picchia i vecchietti al parco che giocano a carte. Insomma.
> ...


Sul primo neretto, proprio non me lo aspettavo. 

Sul secondo, ora è un'attesa molto meno faticosa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta! :bye:


:bye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, per la tua facocera,
> pensa a quella di Tebe.
> Mattia è riuscito a liberarsi del vincolo (di ricordi e affetto) da quella proprio continuando a lavorarci insieme, e vedendo e toccando e subendo le sue idiosincrasie e acidità.
> 
> ...


quotone. Ne farà indigestione. Secondo me sviluppa anche un'intolleranza.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto, *proprio non me lo aspettavo.*
> 
> Sul secondo, ora è un'attesa molto meno faticosa.


questo genere di persone non occorre combatterle, fanno tutto da sole.

che mangi stasera?


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo genere di persone non occorre combatterle, fanno tutto da sole.
> 
> che mangi stasera?


riso alle erbe
cosciotti di tacchino con verdure miste

tu?


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> riso alle erbe
> cosciotti di tacchino con verdure miste
> 
> tu?


minestrone e ratatouille


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minestrone e *ratatouille*


buona! :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minestrone e ratatouille


Troppa fibra.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Troppa fibra.


vero.
mi scappa già la cacca, ciao


----------



## Leda (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> mi scappa già la cacca, ciao



:rotfl::rotfl:




Ciao Millina! :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> mi scappa già la cacca, ciao


Che intollerabile mancanza di garbo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che intollerabile mancanza di garbo.


E io penso a quelle donne che in gioventù hanno praticato molto sesso anale
e ora usano il pannolone per tirare a campà...
Che tristezza joey...


----------



## Diletta (7 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io penso a quelle donne che in gioventù hanno praticato molto sesso anale
> e ora usano il pannolone per tirare a campà...
> Che tristezza joey...




...e che poesia conte!!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io penso a quelle donne che in gioventù hanno praticato molto sesso anale
> e ora usano il pannolone per tirare a campà...
> Che tristezza joey...


Ma tu dici che è il caso di Minni?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

non penso, ci è voluta tutta acconsentissi a rapporti vaginali..figuriamoci anali
il conte parla a suocera perchè nuora intenda







ps o era a nuora perché suocera intenda?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che è il caso di Minni?


No credimi quelle con la puzza sotto il naso
tengono il buco del culo contratto
e camminano tutte ingessate...

Naaaaaaaaa....

E poi capiscila no?

Minni...a vent'anni era mamma...e doveva fare la seria.

Quindi non ha potuto vivere quella "giovinezza"...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso, ci è voluta tutta acconsentissi a rapporti vaginali..figuriamoci anali
> il conte parla a suocera perchè nuora intenda
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè tu sei la suocera di SOle?
Andiamo bene allora...


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tu sei la suocera di SOle?
> Andiamo bene allora...


ventitre ....l'ho vissuta, altroché


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ventitre ....l'ho vissuta, altroché


Dici?
Ma sai almeno qual'è la vita tipica della ventitreeenne...libera da impacci e impicci?
NO.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2013)

Come va? Non si sente più nulla ... segno di rassegnazione!?


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Agosto 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Come va? Non si sente più nulla ... segno di rassegnazione!?


No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta. 
In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa. 
A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno,  ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito.
Non ci avrei scommesso molto.


----------



## eagle (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta. In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa. A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno,  ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito.Non ci avrei scommesso molto.


Non conosco la tua storia e non so come andra' a finire la mia ma conosco bene quelle sensazioni. Anche io non ricordo quasi nulla degli eventi ha cui ho assistito nelle prime settimane dopo la scoperta del tradimento. Mi sembra di capire che le cose vanno meglio. Un grande in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Sole (1 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io penso a quelle donne che in gioventù hanno praticato molto sesso anale
> e ora usano il pannolone per tirare a campà...
> Che tristezza joey...





Minerva ha detto:


> non penso, ci è voluta tutta acconsentissi a rapporti vaginali..figuriamoci anali
> il conte parla a suocera perchè nuora intenda
> 
> 
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tu sei la suocera di SOle?
> Andiamo bene allora...


Uh mamma, mi ero persa questa chicca di fine umorismo contiano  Ti ha colpito proprio questa cosa dei rapporti anali! Vabbè dai, un pannolone non è la fine del mondo, c'è di peggio nella vecchiaia, purtroppo.


----------



## tesla (1 Agosto 2013)

mi ha sempre affascinata questo modo di intendere le cose, puramente maschile, percui le donne che praticano disinvoltamente il sesso vengono irrise a parole, considerate talvolta delle puttanone, mentre poi fra 4 mura la faccenda è diversa e anzi, quelle pratiche considerate da troione, vengono richieste, sollecitate e sono oggetto di insistenza.


----------



## beatl (1 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi ha sempre affascinata questo modo di intendere le cose, puramente maschile, percui le donne che praticano disinvoltamente il sesso vengono irrise a parole, considerate talvolta delle puttanone, mentre poi fra 4 mura la faccenda è diversa e anzi, quelle pratiche considerate da troione, vengono richieste, sollecitate e sono oggetto di insistenza.



Perfettamente d'accordo ...


----------



## beatl (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta.
> In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa.
> A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno,  ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, *sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito*.
> Non ci avrei scommesso molto.



Non conosco bene la tua storia.. ma il grassettato mi dà speranza  .. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta.
> In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa.
> A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno, ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito.
> Non ci avrei scommesso molto.


:abbraccio:

che donna


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi ha sempre affascinata questo modo di intendere le cose, puramente maschile, percui le donne che praticano disinvoltamente il sesso vengono irrise a parole, considerate talvolta delle puttanone, mentre poi fra 4 mura la faccenda è diversa e anzi, quelle pratiche considerate da troione, vengono richieste, sollecitate e sono oggetto di insistenza.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta.
> In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa.
> A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno,  ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito.
> Non ci avrei scommesso molto.


in certi momenti credo tu sia stata la sola a crederci ma hai avuto ragione ; ma tutto questo non è piovuto certo dal cielo...tanto lavoro per arrivarci mettendoti tutto sulle spalle .
ti rinnovo i miei complimenti e mi auguro che lui sappia bene quanto è fortunato e quante vale la persona che ha accanto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in certi momenti credo tu sia stata la sola a crederci ma hai avuto ragione ; ma tutto questo non è piovuto certo dal cielo...tanto lavoro per arrivarci mettendoti tutto sulle spalle .
> ti rinnovo i miei complimenti e mi auguro che lui sappia bene quanto è fortunato e quante vale la persona che ha accanto


Hai trovato le parole che cercavo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta.
> In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa.
> A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno, ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. *Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito.
> *Non ci avrei scommesso molto.


Ne sono enormemente felice. Gongolo anche un po' perchè io invece ci avrei scommesso.
Bene, bene, bene!
Un bacione.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta.
> In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa.
> A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno,  ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito.
> Non ci avrei scommesso molto.


chi beve birra alla fine ha sempre ragione 

ora non è per voler fare il guastafeste,però la scommessa non è ancora del tutto vinta.   lo saprai del tutto solo quando sarai tu ad aver bisogno di lui.   se lui sarà all'alterzza della situazione,allora potrà passare da forse compagno a tuo lui100%.

se così andrà,allora sì che potrai dire chehai fatto bene a non mollare


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Agosto 2013)

Grazie a tutte e tutti, davvero. :abbraccio:​


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi beve birra alla fine ha sempre ragione
> 
> ora non è per voler fare il guastafeste,però la scommessa non è ancora del tutto vinta.   lo saprai del tutto solo quando sarai tu ad aver bisogno di lui.   se lui sarà all'alterzza della situazione,allora potrà passare da forse compagno a tuo lui100%.
> 
> se così andrà,allora sì che potrai dire che hai fatto bene a non mollare


Ovvio! È un elisir di saggezza. 

Si, hai ragione, c'è ancora tanto da fare.
La mia è solo una considerazione sulla strada percorsa fino ad ora, il "forse" davanti a "compagno" non glielo leva nessuno, però credo che non sia banale sentire di non aver sprecato il mio tempo e le mie energie in tutti questi mesi. So che potrebbe ancora andare male, mi sto solo godendo un momento positivo.
Tutto qui.
:smile:


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, anzi. È che non trovo le parole giuste, "troppa vita" tutta in una volta.
> In questi giorni di fine luglio ho ripensato ad un anno fa.
> A come stavo, al mio vagare da una città all'altra con la scusa di assistere a concerti che ricordo a malapena, all'amica che mi ha accompagnata pazientemente, al lavoro che mi sono portata dietro, alle notti in tenda e negli ostelli, alle telefonate di chi non sapeva dove fossi finita, ai miei giri da sola per rivedere posti e facce del passato, alla gente che mi ha ospitata sul divano, alle chiacchiere con sconosciuti, a tutta la birra che ho mandato giù, alle ore passate piangendo in treno,  ai balbettii telefonici del mio forse-compagno. Ed ora sono ancora a casa con lui, sicura di aver fatto bene a non mollare tutto subito.
> *Non ci avrei scommesso molto.*


modalità egocentrica ON

io si.


modalità egocentrica OFF


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2013)

Mille, sono appena tornata dalla montagna, quattro giorni a camminare come le capre a 2500 metri. E a ogni burrone ti pensavo!

:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mille, sono appena tornata dalla montagna, quattro giorni a camminare come le capre a 2500 metri. E a ogni burrone ti pensavo!
> 
> :unhappy::carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ovvio! È un elisir di saggezza.
> 
> Si, hai ragione, c'è ancora tanto da fare.
> La mia è solo una considerazione sulla strada percorsa fino ad ora, il "forse" davanti a "compagno" non glielo leva nessuno, però credo che non sia banale sentire di non aver sprecato il mio tempo e le mie energie in tutti questi mesi. So che potrebbe ancora andare male, mi sto solo godendo un momento positivo.
> ...


e fai bene a farlo 

però direi che con questo caldo ci voglia una bella pinta di questa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Agosto 2013)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ovvio! È un elisir di saggezza.
> 
> Si, hai ragione, c'è ancora tanto da fare.
> La mia è solo una considerazione sulla strada percorsa fino ad ora, il "forse" davanti a "compagno" non glielo leva nessuno, però credo che non sia banale sentire di non aver sprecato il mio tempo e le mie energie in tutti questi mesi. So che potrebbe ancora andare male, *mi sto solo godendo un momento positivo.*
> ...




E fai benissimo!
Te lo DEVI godere fino in fondo essendo fiera del percorso fatto finora.
Brava, bravissima!! :up::up:


----------

